# P.O.V. Liberal #4



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You unwatched your own thread? Hardly seems fair.
> 
> And I reread it and there was no snark, just straightforward telling her that what she said about her investment was of no interest. I guess in her mind that meant "shut up," which she translated to snark.
> 
> You have to re-watch it. It's not fair to the rest of us. And nobody else will tell her off adequately.


Truth be told, I get bored with babysitting threads. It is a good out. 
It's all SQM's and that Dame's fault that I did it anyway. LOL


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You unwatched your own thread? Hardly seems fair.
> 
> And I reread it and there was no snark, just straightforward telling her that what she said about her investment was of no interest. I guess in her mind that meant "shut up," which she translated to snark.
> 
> You have to re-watch it. It's not fair to the rest of us. And nobody else will tell her off adequately.


How many people can report on the price of gas and for how long. 
HAHAHA, though I have to say some threads last for such a long time. The oddest things catch people's fancy and just keep going and going.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did everyone see this on tv last night, the Texas anchorman talks about Michael Sam

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/12/1277105/-Dallas-sports-anchor-gives-the-best-commentary-on-Michael-Sam-yet?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Did everyone see this on tv last night, the Texas anchorman talks about Michael Sam
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/12/1277105/-Dallas-sports-anchor-gives-the-best-commentary-on-Michael-Sam-yet?detail=email


And I say, only half kidding, that it is a great day when an older white man makes me remember that my prejudices about older white men are just that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> And I say, only half kidding, that it is a great day when an older white man makes me remember that my prejudices about older white men are just that.


Yes, I was quite surprised about what he said as I expected it to be negative.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good aim with the handbag. Was that Lily Tomlin?



Poor Purl said:


> That's the one. That deadpan old-lady look got me every time. And the way she'd hit Arte Johnson with her handbag.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

12 Inches by tomorrow in NYC.



SQM said:


> The Avatar of that Darling Looking Big Pink Fish. Only a mother...
> 
> I guess we are stuck in today. How many inches are being forecasted?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think MA is getting a bit. Storm seems to be tiring out.

Arizona is expected to break all time highs for this time of year in the desert by Friday. I'm huffing and puffing? Anything reaching you yet? Snowbirds are dancing in the street. No one is complaining of delayed flights home.



SQM said:


> HI Cooke,
> 
> Makes us envious and give us a weather report in Arizona. Or is it one other of us who lives there? You must be snowed in, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't get it. Why is it a close race?



NJG said:


> A new poll from Republican pollster Wenzel Strategies released today shows Alison Lundergan Grimes in a dead heat with Mitch McConnell. Oh how I would love to see that turtle out of the senate.
> 
> The Koch bros have spent 8.2 million in North Carolina running ads to try to defeat Democrat Kay Hagan. She said all of the repubs running against her have gone on the record saying the state has the authority to ban contraception. They must have crawled out from under a rock.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not making any contributions yet.



SQM said:


> I keep getting emails to send $10 to defeat the Koch bros. I would laugh if it wasn't such an up-hill battle against them, financially. We can only hope the Reps. will deconstruct with their antediluvian positions.
> 
> Turtles are nice animals. Please don't compare it to MMcM.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wait an hour and it will change again. Can you stay home?



Janet Cooke said:


> And our rain has turned to snow.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wait an hour and it will change again. Can you stay home?


Oh yeah, I was supposed to pick the little guy up at school. Mommy switched her lunch hour up so that she could get him instead. YAY!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never seen Got Gas thread. I'll try to find it. POV page 100 changing avatar to balloons.

I'm good to discuss politics and religion, but personal finances are private, as far as I'm concerned. General rules fine.



Janet Cooke said:


> That wackadoodle Knit Crazy just said on the Got Gas thread that she read a post of mine as meaning I wanted her to have lost money on investments.
> WTH, does anyone here actually think about how much money other people have?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think at this point that is the best publicity we can buy is reports that they (or their counterparts) are the ones paying for certain ads. It immediately makes that viewpoint suspect.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to find that thread. My curiosity is piqued.



Janet Cooke said:


> You think saying I am not interested in whether you make or lose money is snarky?
> I call that being direct.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, come on buddy. Don't let the turkey's get you down.



Janet Cooke said:


> Truth be told, I get bored with babysitting threads. It is a good out.
> It's all SQM's and that Dame's fault that I did it anyway. LOL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you seen "BB" on gays?



Janet Cooke said:


> How many people can report on the price of gas and for how long.
> HAHAHA, though I have to say some threads last for such a long time. The oddest things catch people's fancy and just keep going and going.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Of course we are allowed to dump our own threads, especially when we are getting abused. I jumped ship on mine re: favorites here. I would have stayed with gas but I no longer have a car and to read quotes was like watching Bloomberg on tv. 

Where are the balloons? We know where the clowns are.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will be starting a new thread. I will name it "In just 2 minutes". Hopefully it will counteract my last flop


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will be starting a new thread. I will name it "In just 2 minutes". Hopefully it will counteract my last flop


Just looked at it--yep, that's going to raise some hackles. Better brace yourself!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why??? I thought it was ever so pleasant and magical. What is there to object? 

Who is handy here? I have to put together a clothes drying rack. Can't understand a thing. Come over.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why??? I thought it was ever so pleasant and magical. What is there to object?
> 
> Who is handy here? I have to put together a clothes drying rack. Can't understand a thing. Come over.


One step at a time. LOL, so long as the rungs line up and the sides cross each other there can't be much wrong.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will be starting a new thread. I will name it "In just 2 minutes". Hopefully it will counteract my last flop


HAHAHAA, I just unwatched BB after having my say. 
Do I dare...?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just looked at it--yep, that's going to raise some hackles. Better brace yourself!


The only people who might not like it would be fundamentalists, I would think. 
It is a fantastic work of art.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think there may have been some religious items pictured, but I guess the evolutionary part and honor to Darwin might offend by getting disbelievers to think for a moment.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I just went out to check out the car, see what needed to be done and it is in GREAT shape. 
And it is warm out!
It is over 40 degrees! Yippee!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm having trouble with my computer. I didn't have any balloon pictures saved and it won't let me save any new ones. I'm working on it.



SQM said:


> Of course we are allowed to dump our own threads, especially when we are getting abused. I jumped ship on mine re: favorites here. I would have stayed with gas but I no longer have a car and to read quotes was like watching Bloomberg on tv.
> 
> Where are the balloons? We know where the clowns are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no mechanical ability at all. Sorry.



SQM said:


> Why??? I thought it was ever so pleasant and magical. What is there to object?
> 
> Who is handy here? I have to put together a clothes drying rack. Can't understand a thing. Come over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm convinced that there is NOTHING you wouldn't dare.



Janet Cooke said:


> HAHAHAA, I just unwatched BB after having my say.
> Do I dare...?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They don't think....just react.



SQM said:


> I think there may have been some religious items pictured, but I guess the evolutionary part and honor to Darwin might offend by getting disbelievers to think for a moment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Of course we are allowed to dump our own threads, especially when we are getting abused. I jumped ship on mine re: favorites here. I would have stayed with gas but I no longer have a car and to read quotes was like watching Bloomberg on tv.
> 
> Where are the balloons? We know where the clowns are.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The Brat knows how to have a good time! Thanks for the balloons commemorating 101 pages. 

Glad I am here even if I am a Johnny-Come-Lately. Better than not coming at all, or should I say, better than not being here at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I keep trying.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm convinced that there is NOTHING you wouldn't dare.


Just now I am daring to make my egg white omelet, bit of baby spinach, cheese, and sunflower seeds. Yummy! 
Funny how once upon a time I thought I could never eat an omelet that wasn't yellow.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The only people who might not like it would be fundamentalists, I would think.
> It is a fantastic work of art.


Exactly, my dear. You know they find the "e" word (evolution) offensive in the extreme.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm having trouble with my computer. I didn't have any balloon pictures saved and it won't let me save any new ones. I'm working on it.


I was having a hard time yesterday, Empress, I would try to store a pic and it would be stored but I couldn't see it. 
And can I remember how to fix that? Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke - That omelet sounds so good. I only throw spinach in mine but I like the sunflower seeds idea.

Sunny and 36 here. Balmy and bright. Rich - get out today.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke - That omelet sounds so good. I only throw spinach in mine but I like the sunflower seeds idea.
> 
> Sunny and 36 here. Balmy and bright. Rich - get out today.


I like a bit of crunch in anything, and it's a bit of extra fiber. what the hey?!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

There is a discussion going in chat about how teens wear their pants too low. It seems to be covertly racist. Time for Cooke.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always loved the white of the egg...yolks only in baked goods. Go figure. Ps. I like spinach, tomato and cheese.



Janet Cooke said:


> Just now I am daring to make my egg white omelet, bit of baby spinach, cheese, and sunflower seeds. Yummy!
> Funny how once upon a time I thought I could never eat an omelet that wasn't yellow.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> There is a discussion going in chat about how teens wear their pants too low. It seems to be covertly racist. Time for Cooke.


I saw that early on, I used to walk on the back of my jeans. My parents' opinion was that it was disgusting. 
My boyfriends had hair longer than mine in the old days. Middled aged folks hated it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must have done something right eventually. How do you like my balloons carrying the old house aloft? I must have stored an encyclopedia somewhere.



Janet Cooke said:


> I was having a hard time yesterday, Empress, I would try to store a pic and it would be stored but I couldn't see it.
> And can I remember how to fix that? Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Great celebration pic. I did not notice the house. Easy moving.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whew! I'm all puffed out. Enjoy the sunshine.



SQM said:


> Cooke - That omelet sounds so good. I only throw spinach in mine but I like the sunflower seeds idea.
> 
> Sunny and 36 here. Balmy and bright. Rich - get out today.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What is puffing you?

Or what are you puffing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, we pass as grownups sometimes. We can even eat dessert first. Whoopee.



Janet Cooke said:


> I like a bit of crunch in anything, and it's a bit of extra fiber. what the hey?!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What thread? What about plumbing ability?



SQM said:


> There is a discussion going in chat about how teens wear their pants too low. It seems to be covertly racist. Time for Cooke.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You mean 67 year old sloths don't puff?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't that why we found it so charming? I didn't know anyone who liked short hair then.



Janet Cooke said:


> I saw that early on, I used to walk on the back of my jeans. My parents' opinion was that it was disgusting.
> My boyfriends had hair longer than mine in the old days. Middled aged folks hated it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> What thread? What about plumbing ability?


It is in today's chat and it may have window in the title but I am not sure. Just visit all the chat threads to find it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> What is puffing you?
> 
> Or what are you puffing?


LOL, from the balloons?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been trying to send you sunshine and warm weather for a LONG time. Did you get it yet?



SQM said:


> What is puffing you?
> 
> Or what are you puffing?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> It is in today's chat and it may have window in the title but I am not sure. Just visit all the chat threads to find it.


It's something about ... this was in the window...
it should be near the front of chit chat as it is commented on often.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

There is nothing remotely racist going on in that thread that I can see.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> There is nothing remotely racist going on in that thread that I can see.


I didn't think it was particularly racist except when they started the prison talk, people deserving to be in prison, etc.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

it seems that the fashion being discussed is mostly touted by Black teens. So I think , may be wrong, that there could be a covert message against not just the pants but the people who wear them. Just surmising.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> it seems that the fashion being discussed is mostly touted by Black teens. So I think , may be wrong, that there could be a covert message against not just the pants but the people who wear them. Just surmising.


I am not sure half the people commenting even see people wearing this style. 
I see maybe two people a week. 
And ya know what? It is none of my freaking business. 
Do I care for it? Not really. 
But like drinking, smoking, abortions, and church... if you don't like it, don't do it.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> it seems that the fashion being discussed is mostly touted by Black teens. So I think , may be wrong, that there could be a covert message against not just the pants but the people who wear them. Just surmising.


Ha! That fashion--super baggy & loosely worn pants--is certainly not restricted to black teens. It is worn by all races. And, more & more, by all ages of men. Older guys might not do the super baggy, but they all seem to wear their pants low, low, low these days.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I also think it is a bad fashion statement that I cannot imagine wearing. (yeah, can you see me showing my Hanes No Seams to the world?) I also have more pressing things to think about.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sumpleby - tell me it is not so that old guy are wearing their pants like that? Could it be they forgot where their belts are and it is not a statement?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sumpleby - tell me it is not so that old guy are wearing their pants like that? Could it be they forgot where their belts are and it is not a statement?


Haven't you noticed that the new placement for the back pockets on mens pants is now halfway down the thigh? And that's not the way the pants are made, it is the way they are worn. And yes, I have seen old guys wearing them this way, too. :-D And no matter how young or old the wearer is, it just looks ridiculous. I can't tell you how many times I've had to resist giving a quick jerk...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Haven't you noticed that the new placement for the back pockets on mens pants is now halfway down the thigh? And that's not the way the pants are made, it is the way they are worn. And yes, I have seen old guys wearing them this way, too. :-D And no matter how young or old the wearer is, it just looks ridiculous. I can't tell you how many times I've had to resist giving a quick jerk...


Yup, old folks always insist on looking even more stupid than young people by copying their styles and whites have for as long as I have memory copied what black kids do. How many white kids come by dreads honestly?
How may white girls had mommy doing cornrows?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I always admire dreads when I see people wearing them on the street. All claim I could have them too even tho my hair is fine. I think it requires some glop and a willingness not to wash your hair for some time. And of course the patience to grow out your hair.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I always admire dreads when I see people wearing them on the street. All claim I could have them too even tho my hair is fine. I think it requires some glop and a willingness not to wash your hair for some time. And of course the patience to grow out your hair.


Or the money to pay for some really nice extensions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh bleep, I am in trouble now. 
LOL, I ran my mouth on the window sign thread and someone is POed because I said the guys in prison have low hanging pants cuz of no belts. 
Which makes more sense to me than all of the guys wanting to get sodomized.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry Cooke, but men who have been incarcerated for a long time are looking for a Friday night date. They are not allowed to have belts.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sorry Cooke, but men who have been incarcerated for a long time are looking for a Friday night date. They are not allowed to have belts.


And they don't get their clothes fitted at Barney's. 
As I said on that thread, rape and willing partnerships are two very different things. 
Men who are being raped do NOT wear their pants that way to advertize willingness. That is totally illogical. 
They don't dress well because it doesn't matter if they have a 30 inch waist if what comes up is a 36 that is what they get. 
Lots of queers develop relationships in prison with other gays and with guys who are just with a man cuz it is the only sex that is available. 
Regardless of that, none of it has anything to do with young kids or old guys being saggers out on the street.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have yet to see an old man wearing "saggers" on the streets of NYC. It may be more of a fashion statement in Southeast Florida.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have yet to see an old man wearing "saggers" on the streets of NYC. It may be more of a fashion statement in Southeast Florida.


LOL, I am not sure why you have florida stuck in your head. Sumpleby, who is the one who said people of all ages are wearing the low rider look is in California. 
I am in southeastern Mass and see a couple of young people a week wearing sagging pants.... some really bad and some just "stylish".


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

There is a new Obamacare thread up, I can't read it as it is the same ol' whiny azz folks as always.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I will pop in Cooke for a visit. I am assuming it is under Chat.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I think I will pop in Cooke for a visit. I am assuming it is under Chat.


Yes, M.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I am developing cabin fever. It must be getting to be time for a little hike to Cape Cod which will for the rest of my life here on KP be referred to as THE Cape. 
It is the best low cost vacation I know of.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

New bill would require WH dinners to follow same as school lunch guidelines

February 12, 2014 by Janeen Capizola 283 Comments

Photo via Facebook page of U.S. Rep. Rodney Davis
One Illinois Republican lawmaker has asked the White House and the Obamas to stop being hypocrites and practice what they preach about nutrition.

Tuesday nights glutton-fest of a White House state dinner for French President François Hollande was the perfect example of why U.S. Rep. Rodney Davis has introduced legislation that would require official White House meals to follow the same USDA mandated guidelines for school lunch and breakfast programs.

Davis bill, H.R. 3686, the School Nutrition Fairness Act, is to make sure this Administration is aware of the real-life impact their regulations are having on kids who are going hungry and our smaller school districts who are struggling to keep up with the increased costs, he wrote on Facebook Tuesday.

The Washington Times reported that the meal served to guests at Tuesdays dinner ran an estimated 2,500 calories, which is almost three times as much as what the first lady and the USDA allow our school kids to eat in the school lunch program, Davis said. Its the height of hypocrisy.

The dinners high-calorie menu shattered the USDA standards of approximately 1,200 total calories per day for students that the first lady touted as part of her anti-obesity campaign.

Not to mention the government mandated, small meal portion size leaving kids hungry, as well as the complaints from students and parents about school lunches that taste like vomit.

According to the Times, the White House dinner consisted of:

[A] main course of dry-aged ribeye beef served with blue cheese, 12 varieties of potatoes and quail eggs.

The first course was American Osetra caviar, farmed from sturgeon in estuaries in Illinois, followed by a winter garden salad.

Dessert was a selection of sweets: a chocolate malted cake that combined bittersweet chocolate from Hawaii and tangerines from Florida, served with vanilla ice cream made in Pennsylvania. Also on the menu were fudge made from Vermont maple syrup, lavender shortbread cookies and cotton candy dusted with orange zest.

Pretty hard to ask people to Lets Move after that meal.

Related: Michelle Obamas in your face pooch picture: My dogs eat steak & wear diamonds!

0

inShare


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> New bill would require WH dinners to follow same as school lunch guidelines
> 
> February 12, 2014 by Janeen Capizola 283 Comments
> 
> ...


So does he want us to believe that he is concerned about the children on food stamps or what is his deal? He voted along with his fellow republicans to cut food stamps. Rather than the white house on the food stamp diet, I want him to live on it 24/7 along with the rest of the republicans. Then we cut about half of it and say now try it another week.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> So does he want us to believe that he is concerned about the children on food stamps or what is his deal? He voted along with his fellow republicans to cut food stamps. Rather than the white house on the food stamp diet, I want him to live on it 24/7 along with the rest of the republicans. Then we cut about half of it and say now try it another week.


I think that he has something in common with the Republican's here. He doesn't care if what he does or says makes sense, he just gets off on thinking that it is REALLY clever.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whine whine.....wine! I think I'll have a glass and ignore the whine.



Janet Cooke said:


> There is a new Obamacare thread up, I can't read it as it is the same ol' whiny azz folks as always.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Cape is beautiful and relaxing. Oddly enough, I like the ocean best in winter. I don't like sun-tanning at all, and I love having the place to myself. I know you'll have fun.



Janet Cooke said:


> I think I am developing cabin fever. It must be getting to be time for a little hike to Cape Cod which will for the rest of my life here on KP be referred to as THE Cape.
> It is the best low cost vacation I know of.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most people don't expect cafeteria food at a White House dinner. I suggest US Rep Rodney Davis shut up and do some real work. Rear view of a mule.



Janet Cooke said:


> New bill would require WH dinners to follow same as school lunch guidelines
> 
> February 12, 2014 by Janeen Capizola 283 Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> So does he want us to believe that he is concerned about the children on food stamps or what is his deal? He voted along with his fellow republicans to cut food stamps. Rather than the white house on the food stamp diet, I want him to live on it 24/7 along with the rest of the republicans. Then we cut about half of it and say now try it another week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No bad publicity. Just get your worthless name out there. NOT.



Janet Cooke said:


> I think that he has something in common with the Republican's here. He doesn't care if what he does or says makes sense, he just gets off on thinking that it is REALLY clever.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

In my prime, I lived in Harvard Square for 10 years. I love the Cape and miss the whole state. Have been in NY for 32 years. Only Patty Page can say "Old Cape Cod'.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we'll always hear Patty singing 'Old Cape Cod' in our memories.



SQM said:


> In my prime, I lived in Harvard Square for 10 years. I love the Cape and miss the whole state. Have been in NY for 32 years. Only Patty Page can say "Old Cape Cod'.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am getting some reaction to a statement I made re" Obama now encouraging banks to loan to legal marijuana businesses. So far, so good!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am getting some reaction to a statement I made re" Obama now encouraging banks to loan to legal marijuana businesses. So far, so good!


I just bet you are!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> The Cape is beautiful and relaxing. Oddly enough, I like the ocean best in winter. I don't like sun-tanning at all, and I love having the place to myself. I know you'll have fun.


I don't think I have ever been to the cape later than the week before Memorial Day, we used to have an Mass AFL-CIO convention in Falmouth that week. Falmouth isn't as nutty as the Dennis/Hyannis area. I guess you know that, though.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually I was a tour guide on the Cape for a season. But it was so long ago, I have little memory of the state. Should check out google maps.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Actually I was a tour guide on the Cape for a season. But it was so long ago, I have little memory of the state. Should check out google maps.


I have never been to Martha's Vineyard for some reason, pretty funny since I dated a man for about a year who lived there. What a PITA that was driving to the ferry near Wood's Hole. 
He was certainly not worth it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Few men are!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Few men are!


This place is going downhill fast. WTwell you know.

Self pity drives me right up a freaking wall.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke you are hilarious today.

Are there other sites on the internet, besides knitting, like this?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke you are hilarious today.
> 
> Are there other sites on the internet, besides knitting, like this?


I am hilarious every day, if you have a twisted sense of humor. 
You mean sites where you feel as if you almost know people? There is one out of Canada, or used to be, that was great. 
I can try to see if I can find the name of it if you would like.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah let me know. I like my new virtual life.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yeah let me know. I like my new virtual life.


Nothing so far, you never know, it may come to me in a dream.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke is getting a bit of a bashing re: farms. But she is doing a magnificent job holding her own.

I do not expect any of us to have a memory for much.

Cooke - pm me a pic of yourself so I can see you and I will do the same. Likewise for the Brat, Rich Purl, Dame Mary, etc.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke is getting a bit of a bashing re: farms. But she is doing a magnificent job holding her own.
> 
> I do not expect any of us to have a memory for much.
> 
> Cooke - pm me a pic of yourself so I can see you and I will do the same. Likewise for the Brat, Rich Purl, Dame Mary, etc.


It's more about the rural thing, I think. 
That winding road person has said before where she is from. 
It is not all that far from large towns in Maine. an hour with no traffic from Portland. 
I remember because she lives pretty close to my timeshare.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cooke is getting a bit of a bashing re: farms. But she is doing a magnificent job holding her own.
> 
> I do not expect any of us to have a memory for much.
> 
> Cooke - pm me a pic of yourself so I can see you and I will do the same. Likewise for the Brat, Rich Purl, Dame Mary, etc.


If you want to see how I look, check out my current avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am hilarious every day, if you have a twisted sense of humor.


That you are.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> It's more about the rural thing, I think.
> That winding road person has said before where she is from.
> It is not all that far from large towns in Maine. an hour with no traffic from Portland.
> I remember because she lives pretty close to my timeshare.


And now she has changed her stated location, she is just another game player.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, and I look just like Grace Kelly.



Poor Purl said:


> If you want to see how I look, check out my current avatar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we all share a twisted sense of humor.



Poor Purl said:


> That you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yes, and I look just like Grace Kelly.


That's how I always think of you. I know you don't look like those little wooden heads you're using now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And we all share a twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> And we all share a twisted sense of humor.


I could use a little sense of humor right now. Why in the world do I allow myself to get sucked into that stupidity?
Gawd, what BS.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke is getting a bit of a bashing re: farms. But she is doing a magnificent job holding her own.
> 
> I do not expect any of us to have a memory for much.
> 
> Cooke - pm me a pic of yourself so I can see you and I will do the same. Likewise for the Brat, Rich Purl, Dame Mary, etc.


Quite honestly, I don't share pix. 
I am not photogenic, and all of my pictures have my grandbabies in them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You are lucky to be a grandma. I would love to see them Cooke. What a cool grandma. Missed ya Rich yesterday. It was quite a free for all. Seems like the Florida thread is attracting my favorite fighting ladies.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are lucky to be a grandma. I would love to see them Cooke. What a cool grandma. Missed ya Rich yesterday. It was quite a free for all. Seems like the Florida thread is attracting my favorite fighting ladies.


It's pretty respectful so far, that is nice.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeks is at her most acidic best. Respectful yes, interesting no. 

We should start a new topic here. I am not watching the news so I cannot suggest anything right now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cheeks is at her most acidic best. Respectful yes, interesting no.
> 
> We should start a new topic here. I am not watching the news so I cannot suggest anything right now.


You can only go around in circles with idiots for just so long before you need a drink. I don't drink so I need a break.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of them as grumpy balloons. I'll change it now.



Poor Purl said:


> That's how I always think of you. I know you don't look like those little wooden heads you're using now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are lucky to be a grandma. I would love to see them Cooke. What a cool grandma. Missed ya Rich yesterday. It was quite a free for all. Seems like the Florida thread is attracting my favorite fighting ladies.


I think I'm getting tired of all this fighting. I may sit out all but this thread and LOLL for a while. It interferes with my reading and my knitting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think I'm getting tired of all this fighting. I may sit out all but this thread and LOLL for a while. It interferes with my reading and my knitting.


Yup, I just get annoyed at myself for talking to people I wouldn't spend two minutes with in person and them for taking up my time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thought.



Janet Cooke said:


> Yup, I just get annoyed at myself for talking to people I wouldn't spend two minutes with in person and them for taking up my time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yup, I just get annoyed at myself for talking to people I wouldn't spend two minutes with in person and them for taking up my time.


Exactly. And the repetitiveness. Geez, yesterday I wanted to throw up every time LTL copied something else from Catholic doctrine because she didn't understand what was said in the first place. It kept getting piled higher and higher.

And then Country Bumpkins (*will someone please tell me why her name is plural?*) will post the same verse at it appears in 50 different versions of the Bible. Not to mention KPG, whose messages I've been very good about skipping. In this case I've managed not to waste time responding. I have no idea whether she's even tried posting something to me.

Enough complaining. We're here now. Peace, it's wonderful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think of them as grumpy balloons. I'll change it now.


Empress Dame, you haven't changed a bit. Still lovely to look at.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Exactly. And the repetitiveness. Geez, yesterday I wanted to throw up every time LTL copied something else from Catholic doctrine because she didn't understand what was said in the first place. It kept getting piled higher and higher.
> 
> And then Country Bumpkins (*will someone please tell me why her name is plural?*) will post the same verse at it appears in 50 different versions of the Bible. Not to mention KPG, whose messages I've been very good about skipping. In this case I've managed not to waste time responding. I have no idea whether she's even tried posting something to me.
> 
> Enough complaining. We're here now. Peace, it's wonderful.


Multiple personality? Could she be an alter?
I am dating myself.
Which is a pretty funny sentence consider what I just suggested.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Multiple personality? Could she be an alter?
> I am dating myself.
> Which is a pretty funny sentence consider what I just suggested.


It's a very funny sentence. But at least you're never bored on a date.

Your cat is beautiful.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a very funny sentence. But at least you're never bored on a date.
> 
> Your cat is beautiful.


Thanks, it is a bit dark, it's only for a day or so until I can get A. Phillip Randolph set into my files.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a very funny sentence. But at least you're never bored on a date.
> 
> Your cat is beautiful.


It would probably be the best date I have had in years. 
Hmmm, it is February. It would be the ONLY date I have had in 2 years.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Exactly. And the repetitiveness. Geez, yesterday I wanted to throw up every time LTL copied something else from Catholic doctrine because she didn't understand what was said in the first place. It kept getting piled higher and higher.


I noticed and was so annoyed I dropped out. But now I'm delighted--as the self-proclaimed one good Catholic in the thread SHE can field the questions regarding the pedophilia scandal. "Bad" Catholics like me are supposed to keep our mouths shut and listen to our betters.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> You can only go around in circles with idiots for just so long before you need a drink. I don't drink so I need a break.


Oh you did put up a pic of yourself with a grandchild. You are both adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I noticed and was so annoyed I dropped out. But now I'm delighted--as the self-proclaimed one good Catholic in the thread SHE can field the questions regarding the pedophilia scandal. "Bad" Catholics like me are supposed to keep our mouths shut and listen to our betters.


Yup, religion can be a toughie. Regardless of how hard those of us who are not Christian try to remember to day Evang. or Fundamentalist or conservative. There are times that the plain Christian word just flows and as I always just hope that normal Christians understand that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I noticed and was so annoyed I dropped out. But now I'm delighted--as the self-proclaimed one good Catholic in the thread SHE can field the questions regarding the pedophilia scandal. "Bad" Catholics like me are supposed to keep our mouths shut and listen to our betters.


What thread are you referring to? I utterly adore religious arguments. Grace Kelly was so beautiful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I noticed and was so annoyed I dropped out. But now I'm delighted--as the self-proclaimed one good Catholic in the thread SHE can field the questions regarding the pedophilia scandal. "Bad" Catholics like me are supposed to keep our mouths shut and listen to our betters.


She certainly tries to make herself look like the world's best, and best-informed, Catholic. In fact, she always tries to sound as though she knows what she's talking about, even when she doesn't. She's now insulting NJG for saying bad things about the Church.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She certainly tries to make herself look like the world's best, and best-informed, Catholic. In fact, she always tries to sound as though she knows what she's talking about, even when she doesn't. She's now insulting NJG for saying bad things about the Church.


Is the Church suffering from hurt feelings?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Please Friends - what thread?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She certainly tries to make herself look like the world's best, and best-informed, Catholic. In fact, she always tries to sound as though she knows what she's talking about, even when she doesn't. She's now insulting NJG for saying bad things about the Church.


Well, she's got her hands full now. There is no possible defense that I can see of the pedophilia scandal or the coverup. Maybe she can find something applicable in that Catechism of hers. That and the CCD classes she taught for so many years might be of some use after all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Please Friends - what thread?


I have no idea, SQM.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Please Friends - what thread?


Sorry, SQM--it's the War on Women #3. Good luck!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, she's got her hands full now. There is no possible defense that I can see of the pedophilia scandal or the coverup. Maybe she can find something applicable in that Catechism of hers. That and the CCD classes she taught for so many years might be of some use after all.


I do think it is very hard for Roman Catholics to try to weather this storm and remain loyal or faithful within the church. 
I saw it often with my friend who I was able to discuss everything and anything with. 
She would open the discussion about the abuse, after a time it just had to stop because it hurt her that this institution that she revered, that had made her feel protected and that she was convinced was her means to God and Heaven could harbor so much evil. 
Then a month later she would be ready to pick the scab again. 
She hadn't attended church in three or four decades, but...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just jumped into WOWIII. Great thread. I am just learning how to use this site. Before I would just read various threads on the digest and leave. It is fun jumping into these discussions.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I do think it is very hard for Roman Catholics to try to weather this storm and remain loyal or faithful within the church.
> I saw it often with my friend who I was able to discuss everything and anything with.
> She would open the discussion about the abuse, after a time it just had to stop because it hurt her that this institution that she revered, that had made her feel protected and that she was convinced was her means to God and Heaven could harbor so much evil.
> Then a month later she would be ready to pick the scab again.
> She hadn't attended church in three or four decades, but...


It feels like an impossible dilemma, to be honest. The abuse and the ensuing coverup were so widespread and so blatant that a boycott of the Church might seriously be in order. But what then? A Baptist, for example, can change to another denomination or just stop going to church and still be square with God. A Catholic can't. Your soul is in a state of mortal sin the next time Sunday Mass rolls around and you refuse to go. Six days at the most--usually far less as you've committed a mortal sin the instant you decide that you're never going back.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Please Friends - what thread?


Either the ACA one or the War on Women, I don't recall which. No new one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello, my girlies! don't have much time tonite to play, but wanted to wish you all a good week. Don't know when I'll get online. At 2AM I have to wake up and get ready to leave for the airport. It will be 70 dg in Vegas. I am thrilled!
Keep fighting the good fights and I'll catch you all later.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't leave home without it. Bring your laptop.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello, my girlies! don't have much time tonite to play, but wanted to wish you all a good week. Don't know when I'll get online. At 2AM I have to wake up and get ready to leave for the airport. It will be 70 dg in Vegas. I am thrilled!
> Keep fighting the good fights and I'll catch you all later.


Have a wonderful trip, Patty. Enjoy that delicious sunshine!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It feels like an impossible dilemma, to be honest. The abuse and the ensuing coverup were so widespread and so blatant that a boycott of the Church might seriously be in order. But what then? A Baptist, for example, can change to another denomination or just stop going to church and still be square with God. A Catholic can't. Your soul is in a state of mortal sin the next time Sunday Mass rolls around and you refuse to go. Six days at the most--usually far less as you've committed a mortal sin the instant you decide that you're never going back.


There are exemptions and I am not sure that the sin of missing Mass is on the same scale as raping young children. 
Though, I suppose there really isn't any relationship. 
Withholding cash is the means of punishment, I think.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> There are exemptions and I am not sure that the sin of missing Mass is on the same scale as raping young children.
> Though, I suppose there really isn't any relationship.
> Withholding cash is the means of punishment, I think.


Withholding cash from the Church? Have you ever seen the riches of the Vatican? Incomprehensible. Losing money to the donation basket is not even a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Withholding cash from the Church? Have you ever seen the riches of the Vatican? Incomprehensible. Losing money to the donation basket is not even a drop in the bucket.


It is to the Dioceses, bottom up, Dear.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You mean the Vatican does not donate its utterly obscene wealth to the dioceses?

Don't drink and my throat is sore so.........


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You mean the Vatican does not donate its utterly obscene wealth to the dioceses?
> 
> Don't drink and my throat is sore so.........


Well, this new boss might, someone should tell him that they have to make little old ladies sit around making crafts all freaking year to support maintenance on those beautiful buildings that are obscenely huge.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello, my girlies! don't have much time tonite to play, but wanted to wish you all a good week. Don't know when I'll get online. At 2AM I have to wake up and get ready to leave for the airport. It will be 70 dg in Vegas. I am thrilled!
> Keep fighting the good fights and I'll catch you all later.


Enjoy the trip, Patty, and see how much heat you can soak up to bring back with you. Like a solar panel.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Enjoy the trip, Patty, and see how much heat you can soak up to bring back with you. Like a solar panel.


Enjoy! Have a great trip and be safe, no roasting without us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Withholding cash from the Church? Have you ever seen the riches of the Vatican? Incomprehensible. Losing money to the donation basket is not even a drop in the bucket.


SQM
Isn't the Catholic Church the biggest landowner on this Planet? 
Why are any people hungry and homeless? Makes one wonder what the Church's priorities are, doesn't it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huck,

When I lived in Westchester, NY, you cannot imagine the amount of Hudson River property that was owned by the Church. Are there any other religions with such wealth?

I don't have to wonder about the priorities. It is clear as the nose on your face.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Huck,
> 
> When I lived in Westchester, NY, you cannot imagine the amount of Hudson River property that was owned by the Church. Are there any other religions with such wealth?
> 
> I don't have to wonder about the priorities. It is clear as the nose on your face.


Those megachurches do pretty well for themselves. Much smaller scale, of course, they have been around for much less time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah but nothing can compare to the Vatican and its unfathomable display of wealth.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yeah but nothing can compare to the Vatican and its unfathomable display of wealth.


Doesn't matter to me, I think they are all corrupt.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah I am not too fond of religions either. Opiate of the people. Nothing beats Marx's critique of capitalism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, use the picture in your mind, sexy one.



Poor Purl said:


> Empress Dame, you haven't changed a bit. Still lovely to look at.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the kitties in your avatar.



Janet Cooke said:


> Multiple personality? Could she be an alter?
> I am dating myself.
> Which is a pretty funny sentence consider what I just suggested.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

???? I'm just trying to catch up.



SQM said:


> Please Friends - what thread?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm glad someone has energy left. My wagon's draggen'.



SQM said:


> I just jumped into WOWIII. Great thread. I am just learning how to use this site. Before I would just read various threads on the digest and leave. It is fun jumping into these discussions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Weather should be great break. Later.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hello, my girlies! don't have much time tonite to play, but wanted to wish you all a good week. Don't know when I'll get online. At 2AM I have to wake up and get ready to leave for the airport. It will be 70 dg in Vegas. I am thrilled!
> Keep fighting the good fights and I'll catch you all later.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In a cash flow way withholding from the donation basket is very effective. Much of the Church's riches are tied up in art work, gold, real estate. Can't buy a new limo with that. They can't even pay utilities.



SQM said:


> Withholding cash from the Church? Have you ever seen the riches of the Vatican? Incomprehensible. Losing money to the donation basket is not even a drop in the bucket.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NO. There used to be a collection for the Holy Father from each parish every year. All bottom up.



SQM said:


> You mean the Vatican does not donate its utterly obscene wealth to the dioceses?
> 
> Don't drink and my throat is sore so.........


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pope Francis seems intent on changing things. We'll see.



Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> Isn't the Catholic Church the biggest landowner on this Planet?
> Why are any people hungry and homeless? Makes one wonder what the Church's priorities are, doesn't it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again, the new Pope seems to live in very modest means. It will be interesting to see if he is able to influence the Vatican.



SQM said:


> Huck,
> 
> When I lived in Westchester, NY, you cannot imagine the amount of Hudson River property that was owned by the Church. Are there any other religions with such wealth?
> 
> I don't have to wonder about the priorities. It is clear as the nose on your face.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very true. Large gullible congregations. Preachers with lots of bling.



Janet Cooke said:


> Those megachurches do pretty well for themselves. Much smaller scale, of course, they have been around for much less time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's had 2,000 years to amass it.



SQM said:


> Yeah but nothing can compare to the Vatican and its unfathomable display of wealth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> It's had 2,000 years to amass it.


Then why aren't the precious gems embedded in the walls sold off to help the poor?

How was it amassed? I assume the Crusades were all about looting. Yes?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Then why aren't the precious gems embedded in the walls sold off to help the poor?
> 
> How was it amassed? I assume the Crusades were all about looting. Yes?


I think it was also a case of, "let's see whose d9ck is bigger". Those times you want to just pull out the tape measure you know? I know several mosques and churches flipped flopped back and forth between the two because the invading one would change it to their religion and then the other would come in and change it to theirs. They would tear down the others religious symbols in the church and put up theirs. Can you imagine how expensive that was too?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I think it was also a case of, "let's see whose d9ck is bigger". Those times you want to just pull out the tape measure you know? I know several mosques and churches flipped flopped back and forth between the two because the invading one would change it to their religion and then the other would come in and change it to theirs. They would tear down the others religious symbols in the church and put up theirs. Can you imagine how expensive that was too?


LKholcomb
That is how to create a resaon for more collecting. That keeps
"this business" in business forever.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> LKholcomb
> That is how to create a resaon for more collecting. That keeps
> "this business" in business forever.


And it is a business.I think of the phrase "laughing all the way to the bank". 
These folks who c/o of the Obama family vacations ought to get a load of the places the hierarchy of the Holy Roman Catholic Church play.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

100% true. The established hierarchy can be thought of as an especially insular corporation that is used to work in complete secrecy.

Pope Francis has always lived his life in a simple way without thought to himself, helping the poor in any way he can.

First of all, it is truly extraordinary to me that he was elected Pope. Second of all, he's got a hard job ahead. IMHO



Janet Cooke said:


> And it is a business.I think of the phrase "laughing all the way to the bank".
> These folks who c/o of the Obama family vacations ought to get a load of the places the hierarchy of the Holy Roman Catholic Church play.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Once again, the new Pope seems to live in very modest means. It will be interesting to see if he is able to influence the Vatican.


Or if it manages to influence him. "Absolute power corrupts absolutely," and the Pope certainly has absolute power over his Church.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Or if it manages to influence him. "Absolute power corrupts absolutely," and the Pope certainly has absolute power over his Church.


A bit of socialism should stick.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> 100% true. The established hierarchy can be thought of as an especially insular corporation that is used to work in complete secrecy.
> 
> Pope Francis has always lived his life in a simple way without thought to himself, helping the poor in any way he can.
> 
> First of all, it is truly extraordinary to me that he was elected Pope. Second of all, he's got a hard job ahead. IMHO


damemary
I think he was elected to "buy time" and get the focus off of all of the Sins of the Church at least for a little while. Whatever they where thinking won't work - the Cat is out of the Bag.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yup, I just get annoyed at myself for talking to people I wouldn't spend two minutes with in person and them for taking up my time.


Oh, you are so correct. Me too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So there it is, right off to my right... I was listening to reggae on Saturday so for the past two days I have an ad about Rasta and Reggae, a clothing line, I guess. 
I look much better in pastels. 

Oh, and while I am playing silly old lady, does anyone remember the name of that company that gave cut rate deals to restaurants, etc?
They started going going down the tubes at about the same time they put out their IPO.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Another interesting tidbit from CNN. It seems some religion uses toxic snakes as part of the service. An experienced snake-handler got bit but refused medical attention because true believers cannot die from a snake bite.

The article did not mention when his funeral will be held.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have pretty much decided that when some women pop in to say "this should only be about knitting" there is good reason for that. 

Read my mind, some of these women are not very politically astute. Heck, some of these women may not be very "let's avoid jaywalking" astute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Another interesting tidbit from CNN. It seems some religion uses toxic snakes as part of the service. An experienced snake-handler got bit but refused medical attention because true believers cannot die from a snake bite.
> 
> The article did not mention when his funeral will be held.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Another interesting tidbit from CNN. It seems some religion uses toxic snakes as part of the service. An experienced snake-handler got bit but refused medical attention because true believers cannot die from a snake bite.
> 
> The article did not mention when his funeral will be held.


I thought you were kidding...

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/16/us/snake-salvation-pastor-bite/index.html

Makes this all the more telling...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke My Comrade,

Do I ever kid around?

Maybe Asimov should be nominated for a Jewish Prophet. Clearly he had more insight than the others mentioned. Perfect quote.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke My Comrade,
> 
> Do I ever kid around?
> 
> Maybe Asimov should be nominated for a Jewish Prophet. Clearly he had more insight than the others mentioned. Perfect quote.


He is much older, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> He is much older, too.


Not any more, he isn't.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Not any more, he isn't.


HAHAHAA, too true.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> 100% true. The established hierarchy can be thought of as an especially insular corporation that is used to work in complete secrecy.
> 
> Pope Francis has always lived his life in a simple way without thought to himself, helping the poor in any way he can.
> 
> First of all, it is truly extraordinary to me that he was elected Pope. Second of all, he's got a hard job ahead. IMHO


When I heard he was elected and that he was from South America (I think) I just prepared myself for a very strict pope, one who was inflexible. From all the folks I know who have gone to South America the catholic churches there tend to be very strict. I was very pleasantly surprised when he showed he was humble and not as judgmental and actually wanted to put his money where his mouth is. He had only said one thing so far that has been rather insulting to certain groups of people. But that's pretty darn impressive!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> I thought you were kidding...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/16/us/snake-salvation-pastor-bite/index.html
> 
> Makes this all the more telling...


Oh they are very real! When a family member of my grandmothers went traveling down south they made her promise to not touch any snakes in a church. Apparently she was the time to do things just to be "polite" and go with the flow and she attended church every Sunday even if it meant going to an unfamiliar church when she was out of town. They were scared that if they started passing around the snakes she would hold it just to be polite, lol.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Oh they are very real! When a family member of my grandmothers went traveling down south they made her promise to not touch any snakes in a church. Apparently she was the time to do things just to be "polite" and go with the flow and she attended church every Sunday even if it meant going to an unfamiliar church when she was out of town. They were scared that if they started passing around the snakes she would hold it just to be polite, lol.


Oh, I knew the snake handling belief was real. I just didn't believe that there was any publicity about it since it is illegal. 
I think he made a great choice not to be treated as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh, I knew the snake handling belief was real. I just didn't believe that there was any publicity about it since it is illegal.
> I think he made a great choice not to be treated as well.


Janet Cooke
would be glad to contribute to his burial. Will his poisoned self land in Heaven? Just wondering.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janet Cooke
> would be glad to contribute to his burial. Will his poisoned self land in Heaven? Just wondering.


If it were my choice I would say he is due for a few more trips through, but, it isn't. 
Maybe if I ever stop making the rounds I can ask him if this was his final journey.

And yes, that did me laugh out loud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It will be one or the other that will change.



Poor Purl said:


> Or if it manages to influence him. "Absolute power corrupts absolutely," and the Pope certainly has absolute power over his Church.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's still a gamble.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I think he was elected to "buy time" and get the focus off of all of the Sins of the Church at least for a little while. Whatever they where thinking won't work - the Cat is out of the Bag.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And another one hits the dust.



SQM said:


> Another interesting tidbit from CNN. It seems some religion uses toxic snakes as part of the service. An experienced snake-handler got bit but refused medical attention because true believers cannot die from a snake bite.
> 
> The article did not mention when his funeral will be held.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is absolutely true.



Janet Cooke said:


> I thought you were kidding...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/16/us/snake-salvation-pastor-bite/index.html
> 
> Makes this all the more telling...


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh, I knew the snake handling belief was real. I just didn't believe that there was any publicity about it since it is illegal.
> I think he made a great choice not to be treated as well.


Now I learned something! I never knew it was illegal. I knew owning exotic pets in many states has been made illegal (thank the gods!), but not snake handling.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a question for the folks of the Jewish faith. I didn't want to ask it in another thread because it would add more things to fight about.

Ok, I know that it is of a maternal lineage. But this is my (stupid) question. If a woman is not born Jewish and has kids and then after she has the kids converts to Judaism are the kids considered Jewish? I know it's stupid, but I was reading the article on another thread and it just popped into my head (I know I'm odd, lol).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I have a question for the folks of the Jewish faith. I didn't want to ask it in another thread because it would add more things to fight about.
> 
> Ok, I know that it is of a maternal lineage. But this is my (stupid) question. If a woman is not born Jewish and has kids and then after she has the kids converts to Judaism are the kids considered Jewish? I know it's stupid, but I was reading the article on another thread and it just popped into my head (I know I'm odd, lol).


You've come to the right place. It's not at all a stupid question; it's the kind of thing Jews can discuss _ad nauseam_. My brother-in-law is a Conservative rabbi in Massachusetts who used to run the conversion program for the Boston area, and he had a similar case, though probably stranger than the one you know about (be patient, your answer will come). It involved a couple, neither of whom was Jewish but who decided at some point in their lives that they wanted to live like Jews, though they never went through any kind of conversion. Nobody questioned them; they had two children whom they raised as Jews, but after they died the kids found out from relatives they had never met that the parents were not Jewish. By this time, they were well settled into the Jewish community and asked their rabbi whether they needed to do something. He sent them to my bil, who told them that if they wanted to be Jewish, they had to go through conversion. Which they did, and it was easier for them than it usually is, because they could read the prayers in Hebrew and had been going to Sunday school regularly.

The case you ask about is a bit different, bc the mother did convert, but the kids would have to convert also. If mom had converted while pregnant, the baby probably would have emerged Jewish, but not if the conversion came after they were born.

I'm sorry for being so wordy. You prob. just wanted a yes or no, and instead you got an essay whose length rivals those of Emerson. The story popped into my head as soon as I read your question (it happened 30+ years ago).


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You've come to the right place. It's not at all a stupid question; it's the kind of thing Jews can discuss _ad nauseam_. My brother-in-law is a Conservative rabbi in Massachusetts who used to run the conversion program for the Boston area, and he had a similar case, though probably stranger than the one you know about (be patient, your answer will come). It involved a couple, neither of whom was Jewish but who decided at some point in their lives that they wanted to live like Jews, though they never went through any kind of conversion. Nobody questioned them; they had two children whom they raised as Jews, but after they died the kids found out from relatives they had never met that the parents were not Jewish. By this time, they were well settled into the Jewish community and asked their rabbi whether they needed to do something. He sent them to my bil, who told them that if they wanted to be Jewish, they had to go through conversion. Which they did, and it was easier for them than it usually is, because they could read the prayers in Hebrew and had been going to Sunday school regularly.
> 
> The case you ask about is a bit different, bc the mother did convert, but the kids would have to convert also. If mom had converted while pregnant, the baby probably would have emerged Jewish, but not if the conversion came after they were born.
> 
> I'm sorry for being so wordy. You prob. just wanted a yes or no, and instead you got an essay whose length rivals those of Emerson. The story popped into my head as soon as I read your question (it happened 30+ years ago).


Purl - Thanks for explaining that. I had wondered that too and now I have my answer. Makes sense to me. I don't know why all people don't follow lineage through the mother since it is so easy. I suppose it has a lot to do with male dominance and lines of inheritance through males.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You've come to the right place. It's not at all a stupid question; it's the kind of thing Jews can discuss


I doubt that it was more than she wanted to know. Some of us are just curious. 
Happy school days tomorrow, I hope you don't have snow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl - Thanks for explaining that. I had wondered that too and now I have my answer. Makes sense to me. I don't know why all people don't follow lineage through the mother since it is so easy. I suppose it has a lot to do with male dominance and lines of inheritance through males.


Well, it's obvious who a baby's mother is, the father less so. Male dominance is alive and well in Judaism, but I guess they wanted certainty in this case.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I doubt that it was more than she wanted to know. Some of us are just curious.
> Happy school days tomorrow, I hope you don't have snow.


I think we're expecting some snow, but that probably won't close the school down. Tomorrow's class is on the gospel of Mark, not the most riveting thing I've read. But for Wharton it's _The House of Mirth_, which really is a great read.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a hard time with Wharton's anti-semitism even tho House of Mirth is indeed a great book for the most part.

I want to add to Rich Purl's explanation of Jewish Conversion that the Orthodox would not consider your BIL's conversion program valid. They only recognize conversions done by an Orthodox rabbi and they do not make it too easy for the convert. 

Orthodox Judaism is just as paternalistic as any of the fundamental Judeo-Christian religions. More similarities between Islam and Ultra- Judaism when it comes to the role and worth of women. However, it is much better in the conservative and reform movements. Women can be rabbis and partake fully in the services.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have a hard time with Wharton's anti-semitism even tho House of Mirth is indeed a great book for the most part.
> 
> I want to add to Rich Purl's explanation of Jewish Conversion that the Orthodox would not consider your BIL's conversion program valid. They only recognize conversions done by an Orthodox rabbi and they do not make it too easy for the convert.
> 
> Orthodox Judaism is just as paternalistic as any of the fundamental Judeo-Christian religions. More similarities between Islam and Ultra- Judaism when it comes to the role and worth of women. However, it is much better in the conservative and reform movements. Women can be rabbis and partake fully in the services.


I think a conservative is a conservative is a conservative.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, it's obvious who a baby's mother is, the father less so. Male dominance is alive and well in Judaism, but I guess they wanted certainty in this case.


That was always what I was told, it was a protection of lineage for the baby.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha Ha. Not in Judaism. Conservative is more liberal and left winged than the right winged Orthodox. 

I am sick Cooke. Send me a Wiccan or a medicine man to make me better. I am just languishing and not happy. Hope this finds you in good health and peaceful.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Now I learned something! I never knew it was illegal. I knew owning exotic pets in many states has been made illegal (thank the gods!), but not snake handling.


Certain Pentacostal groups practice snake-handling, usually with rattlesnakes, as part of their religion. The sankes are not pets. The Pentacostals who do it cite the Bible:

Mark 16:18
King James Version (KJV)

18 They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover.

It's illegal in most states.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have a hard time with Wharton's anti-semitism even tho House of Mirth is indeed a great book for the most part.
> 
> I want to add to Rich Purl's explanation of Jewish Conversion that the Orthodox would not consider your BIL's conversion program valid. They only recognize conversions done by an Orthodox rabbi and they do not make it too easy for the convert.
> 
> Orthodox Judaism is just as paternalistic as any of the fundamental Judeo-Christian religions. More similarities between Islam and Ultra- Judaism when it comes to the role and worth of women. However, it is much better in the conservative and reform movements. Women can be rabbis and partake fully in the services.


What you describe is the way it was 10 or 20 years ago, but there have been many changes. There's an Orthodox feminist movement and institutes training women in studies similar to those of rabbis, though no woman can have the title "rabbi," and some of these women have been hired by Orthodox synagogues. There's a movement of what are called Partnership congregations, in which women are active in the service, reading from the Torah and leading prayers, which are traditionally reserved for men.

I also have to take exception to what you say about the treatment of women among the ultra-Orthodox. It's bad enough, but nowhere near as bad as in some Muslim countries. Jewish women have never had to cover their faces, and unmarried women don't need to cover their hair. Jewish women are allowed to drive, even without a man in the car, and to go places without needing a male escort. And they can work - boy, can they work. In most families, it's the women who bring home the - oops, fake bacon, leaving the men free to study Torah and in general lounge around like bums. I think they're nuts, but not as nuts as strict Muslims, though the less contact they have with more normal Jews, the further they move in that direction. So it's not exactly the same.

My brother-in-law was ordained in an Orthodox institution, and many of his conversions were accepted by Orthodox rabbis, as long as they were free to drop in and see what he was teaching. Okay, enough lecturing.

The House of Mirth has probably Wharton's most unpleasant Jewish character, and the anti-Semitism comes through whenever he's in the picture, which is pretty often. But it's still a good book.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Certain Pentacostal groups practice snake-handling, usually with rattlesnakes, as part of their religion. The sankes are not pets. The Pentacostals who do it cite the Bible:
> 
> Mark 16:18
> King James Version (KJV)
> ...


And probably doesn't work as planned.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think a conservative is a conservative is a conservative.


Conservative Judaism is not conservative at all in the political sense. It's pretty liberal, for the most part.

The name comes from the fact that it adheres to Jewish law pretty strictly (conservatively), with a few exceptions.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You've come to the right place. It's not at all a stupid question; it's the kind of thing Jews can discuss _ad nauseam_. My brother-in-law is a Conservative rabbi in Massachusetts who used to run the conversion program for the Boston area, and he had a similar case, though probably stranger than the one you know about (be patient, your answer will come). It involved a couple, neither of whom was Jewish but who decided at some point in their lives that they wanted to live like Jews, though they never went through any kind of conversion. Nobody questioned them; they had two children whom they raised as Jews, but after they died the kids found out from relatives they had never met that the parents were not Jewish. By this time, they were well settled into the Jewish community and asked their rabbi whether they needed to do something. He sent them to my bil, who told them that if they wanted to be Jewish, they had to go through conversion. Which they did, and it was easier for them than it usually is, because they could read the prayers in Hebrew and had been going to Sunday school regularly.
> 
> The case you ask about is a bit different, bc the mother did convert, but the kids would have to convert also. If mom had converted while pregnant, the baby probably would have emerged Jewish, but not if the conversion came after they were born.
> 
> I'm sorry for being so wordy. You prob. just wanted a yes or no, and instead you got an essay whose length rivals those of Emerson. The story popped into my head as soon as I read your question (it happened 30+ years ago).


Well thank you. I just find these things so fascinating!

Too lengthy of a post? Have you read my posts? I can't fault anybody for lengthy posts, roflmao! Actually I prefer posts that explain it more thoroughly


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have a hard time with Wharton's anti-semitism even tho House of Mirth is indeed a great book for the most part.
> 
> I want to add to Rich Purl's explanation of Jewish Conversion that the Orthodox would not consider your BIL's conversion program valid. They only recognize conversions done by an Orthodox rabbi and they do not make it too easy for the convert.
> 
> Orthodox Judaism is just as paternalistic as any of the fundamental Judeo-Christian religions. More similarities between Islam and Ultra- Judaism when it comes to the role and worth of women. However, it is much better in the conservative and reform movements. Women can be rabbis and partake fully in the services.


I don't think I had ever heard of women being rabbis! That's awesome!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Certain Pentacostal groups practice snake-handling, usually with rattlesnakes, as part of their religion. The sankes are not pets. The Pentacostals who do it cite the Bible:
> 
> Mark 16:18
> King James Version (KJV)
> ...


I wonder why they don't just drink hemlock or something? It would be hellofalot easier!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

These 'who is a Jew' questions without nastiness are fascinating. Thanks for the explanations. It just proves that simple questions to complex situations do not lead to yes or no answers. 

This is like a breath of fresh air to me. Hope they stay away.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Conservative Judaism is not conservative at all in the political sense. It's pretty liberal, for the most part.
> 
> The name comes from the fact that it adheres to Jewish law pretty strictly (conservatively), with a few exceptions.


LOL, let's not mix the two up. I can't remember what I was getting at when I wrote that, I was ready to head to bed. 
I think I was just being a smart azz. 
But yes, I have been tossed aside by enough adherents to Judaism to know that somewhere.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> These 'who is a Jew' questions without nastiness are fascinating. Thanks for the explanations. It just proves that simple questions to complex situations do not lead to yes or no answers.
> 
> This is like a breath of fresh air to me. Hope they stay away.


Yes, it is wonderful. 
I hope that when they come back most of us can ignore them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I wonder why they don't just drink hemlock or something? It would be hellofalot easier!


We all really know the answer to that, we see it on a daily basis. 
They have to prove how deep and abiding their faith is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I wonder why they don't just drink hemlock or something? It would be hellofalot easier!


That wouldn't impress anyone. How could they profit from it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's gird our loins and do it. Onward.



Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, it is wonderful.
> I hope that when they come back most of us can ignore them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, but if handling venomous snakes is a good idea..........



Janet Cooke said:


> We all really know the answer to that, we see it on a daily basis.
> They have to prove how deep and abiding their faith is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They'd show us how perfect their faith is?



Poor Purl said:


> That wouldn't impress anyone. How could they profit from it?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> They'd show us how perfect their faith is?


LOL, that would mean they would have to think that they can take it with them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, that would mean they would have to think that they can take it with them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Let's gird our loins and do it. Onward.


Not if loin-girding involves wearing a girdle.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Precious Pearl for setting the record straight.

Is your knitting as good as your knowledge? What is the most complicate item you have knitted?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm for burning girdles and bras. Just a silly figure (pun intended) of speech.

In my silliest moments, I think of raiding Hooters with a bunch of buddies and showing them what real ones look like.



Poor Purl said:


> Not if loin-girding involves wearing a girdle.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm for burning girdles and bras. Just a silly figure (pun intended) of speech.
> 
> In my silliest moments, I think of raiding Hooters with a bunch of buddies and showing them what real ones look like.


HAHAHA, OMFG


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm for burning girdles and bras. Just a silly figure (pun intended) of speech.
> 
> In my silliest moments, I think of raiding Hooters with a bunch of buddies and showing them what real ones look like.


Roflmao! I'm with you! But I think it might scare a few young girls when they see what happens to big ones and gravities effect on them, roflmao! I've always been "blessed" and they don't stay "up" naturally, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Precious Pearl for setting the record straight.
> 
> Is your knitting as good as your knowledge? What is the most complicate item you have knitted?


My knitting is pretty slow, though I have plenty of experience and even knit continental, which is supposed to be fast. I rarely finish anything, because I get bored. I guess the most complicated would be EZ's Baby Surprise Jacket, which I did in all stockinette and therefore had to constantly redo the math. But it was worth it. Wait, I did something even more complicated, an Alice Starmore Aran sweater for my son, who doesn't wear wool and so I made it in cotton, which made it very heavy. I used tweed yarn, so the intricate cables barely show up. And to top it all off, son has never worn it, so after 15 years of it sitting in a drawer, I sometimes wear it. Even close up it's hard to see the cables, so I think of it as a braille sweater.

Now your turn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm for burning girdles and bras. Just a silly figure (pun intended) of speech.
> 
> In my silliest moments, I think of raiding Hooters with a bunch of buddies and showing them what real ones look like.


If you wait for my silly moment, I'll come along.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I also get bored easily and am a lazy, off and on again knitter. I never challenge myself even after 54 years of knitting. I prefer mindless projects with expensive yarn. I have been attempting socks but got frustrated with the heel so I frogged and am now doing a tube sock, which will probably fit better on my crazy feet. I have a fan and feather (my favorite stitch) project awaiting me when I summon up the courage. Just imagine a sloth knitting and that is me.

Your aran sounds wonderful. I would have worn it immediately once I knew my kid wasn't. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

WoW is getting too crazy for me. 
LOL, those people are nuts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we should add fake tattoos to show them how beautiful they look 20 years and more pounds later.

Don't ask 'What are they thinking of?' You know they aren't thinking.



Lkholcomb said:


> Roflmao! I'm with you! But I think it might scare a few young girls when they see what happens to big ones and gravities effect on them, roflmao! I've always been "blessed" and they don't stay "up" naturally, lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitting is fascinating and frustrating. The biggest reward is you get to fondle and buy yarn. IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> My knitting is pretty slow, though I have plenty of experience and even knit continental, which is supposed to be fast. I rarely finish anything, because I get bored. I guess the most complicated would be EZ's Baby Surprise Jacket, which I did in all stockinette and therefore had to constantly redo the math. But it was worth it. Wait, I did something even more complicated, an Alice Starmore Aran sweater for my son, who doesn't wear wool and so I made it in cotton, which made it very heavy. I used tweed yarn, so the intricate cables barely show up. And to top it all off, son has never worn it, so after 15 years of it sitting in a drawer, I sometimes wear it. Even close up it's hard to see the cables, so I think of it as a braille sweater.
> 
> Now your turn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whooppeeeeee!



Poor Purl said:


> If you wait for my silly moment, I'll come along.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But we've all got each other. They're not getting away with all they say. That's my goal.



Janet Cooke said:


> WoW is getting too crazy for me.
> LOL, those people are nuts.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> But we've all got each other. They're not getting away with all they say. That's my goal.


There isn't much for them to get away with. 
The stupid stuff they come up with just irks the daylights out of me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course it does. You are intelligent.



Janet Cooke said:


> There isn't much for them to get away with.
> The stupid stuff they come up with just irks the daylights out of me.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Of course it does. You are intelligent.


HAHAHA, any you, my dear, are observant as can be.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will rejoin WOW - it irritated me yesterday so I unwatched. But I am in a worse mood today so I will probably like it.

Did you see the post in the digest today by a woman who wants a pattern for a confederate flag for a bedspread? Is that a good neighborhood for us?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will rejoin WOW - it irritated me yesterday so I unwatched. But I am in a worse mood today so I will probably like it.
> 
> Did you see the post in the digest today by a woman who wants a pattern for a confederate flag for a bedspread? Is that a good neighborhood for us?


Not for me, I could jump right through my monitor today.
Y was I out shovelling when there is an 18 yo in the house? 
I am surprise the snow didn't just melt from all the steam what was rising from my whole darned body.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Burglar finds child sex abuse on tapes he took, so he points out suspect, police say
By Al Goodman, CNN
updated 9:23 AM EST, Thu December 19, 2013
STORY HIGHLIGHTS
A burglar in steals an old Super 8 camera and tapes from a home in southern Spain
He discovers video of a man sexually abusing boys, gives tapes and address to police
Police arrest a suspected child molester at his home, find other tapes showing sex abuse
Police have identified four minor boys who were victims of the alleged abuse

Madrid, Spain (CNN) -- If you doubt there's an unwritten code of honor among criminals -- governing certain behavior that's just not permitted -- consider this:
Police say a burglar in southern Spain who stole an old Super 8 camera and tapes from a home discovered to his horror the graphic video content of a man sexually abusing boys.
The burglar put three tapes in a brown envelope, hid them under a parked car, and then called police from a public phone, directing them to go find it.
Inside the envelope, police found a note with the home address of the suspected pedophile and a message from the burglar:
"I've had the misfortune that these tapes have fallen into my hands and I feel obligated to turn them in so that you can do your job and put that (expletive) in prison for life."
Spanish national police confirmed Thursday they arrested a 64-year-old suspected child molester this week at his home -- the one that had been burglarized -- in the southern provincial capital of Jaen.
The suspect is a local football (soccer) coach who lived alone. He lured some of his young players into watching pornographic videos together, and then sexually abused them, police said.
Police have identified four minor boys who were victims of the alleged abuse, including a 16-year-old who may have been abused for six years.
The suspected pedophile had reported the burglary at his home to police, listing various electrical appliances that were stolen. But he didn't mention the camera or the tapes, police said.
At his home, police said they found other tapes with graphic content of sexual abuse of boys.
And yes, they're still looking for the burglar, the one "with a conscience," said a police officer in Jaen.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/19/world/europe/spain-burglar-child-pornography/index.html

Just found this interesting, I couldn't help but wonder if this is the reason that people would be willing to kill someone who comes to their door unannounced.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Burglar finds child sex abuse on tapes he took, so he points out suspect, police say
> By Al Goodman, CNN
> updated 9:23 AM EST, Thu December 19, 2013
> STORY HIGHLIGHTS
> ...


Good question. They obviously don't value human life, so what else is in their closet?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Is it the full moon, or something? 
Man, people are all over the place today.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW! POV LIB #4, we are coming up in the world.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke - are you directing us to another thread?

Sorry I am confusing all the different threads I am on. Like standing on Wall Street and asking someone where Wall Street is.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, I was quite surprised about what he said as I expected it to be negative.


Some old white men are more enlightened than others and it is refreshing to know that they are out there. Thanks for the post Norma.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> WoW is getting too crazy for me.
> LOL, those people are nuts.


Yes, indeed. But they've been that way since the beginning.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke - are you directing us to another thread?
> 
> Sorry I am confusing all the different threads I am on. Like standing on Wall Street and asking someone where Wall Street is.


I don't know if this will work as well for you as it does for me, SQM, I use the "watched topics" section. I get a list of all of the threads I have posted on and can keep track of who posted last. That way I can often go to a thread when a friendly name has posted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe we should add fake tattoos to show them how beautiful they look 20 years and more pounds later.
> 
> Don't ask 'What are they thinking of?' You know they aren't thinking.


Great idea.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Great idea.


The fantastic Empress Dame is on a roll today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Knitting is fascinating and frustrating. The biggest reward is you get to fondle and buy yarn. IMHO


That certainly does make up for the frustration, but fondling cotton is not as sexy as it sounds.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That certainly does make up for the frustration, but fondling cotton is not as sexy as it sounds.


Unless there were someone really good wearing that cotton.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The fantastic Empress Dame is on a roll today.


She is, isn't she? Both fantastic and on a roll.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think there may have been some religious items pictured, but I guess the evolutionary part and honor to Darwin might offend by getting disbelievers to think for a moment.


Yes, Darwin is not popular with the creationists and all my dinosaur friends have confirmed not a one of them were on the ark. A few years back we went to a special Darwin exhibit at the Natural History Museum in Chicago. It was one of the most fascinating exhibits I have ever seen. I have never had a problem with my ancestors living in trees. When I first saw Bonobos I had to ask myself whether I should be the one on their side of the bars and they should be looking at me. No doubt in my mind we are related. Darwin was a brilliant man and further research only reinforces what he discovered. I have attached a utube link about the bonobos if you are interested. They are supposed to be our closest relatives.

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/03/125-bonobos/quammen-text - 68k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky - I am from Chicago. Do you live nearby? I rather be related to a darling Bonobo than to my ex or some of the wackos here.

Good idea Cooke. I try to remember to read the tab on top of my screen but I sometimes forget. Now back to battle for awhile.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're not kidding, right? I may have to take a break too.



SQM said:


> I will rejoin WOW - it irritated me yesterday so I unwatched. But I am in a worse mood today so I will probably like it.
> 
> Did you see the post in the digest today by a woman who wants a pattern for a confederate flag for a bedspread? Is that a good neighborhood for us?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you just hate kids sometimes?



Janet Cooke said:


> Not for me, I could jump right through my monitor today.
> Y was I out shovelling when there is an 18 yo in the house?
> I am surprise the snow didn't just melt from all the steam what was rising from my whole darned body.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've proved it. What goes round does come around.



Janet Cooke said:


> Burglar finds child sex abuse on tapes he took, so he points out suspect, police say
> By Al Goodman, CNN
> updated 9:23 AM EST, Thu December 19, 2013
> STORY HIGHLIGHTS
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a roller coaster ride for sure. Hang on tight.



SQM said:


> Cooke - are you directing us to another thread?
> 
> Sorry I am confusing all the different threads I am on. Like standing on Wall Street and asking someone where Wall Street is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, it's not like we don't know what to expect.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, indeed. But they've been that way since the beginning.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

It was above 40 degrees here today. Suppose to be nice again tomorrow and then more snow. Spring will be here soon. Are you ladies ready?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. Love ya.



Poor Purl said:


> She is, isn't she? Both fantastic and on a roll.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. This is our spring....leading to summer. (We look at summer the same way you look at winter.)



NJG said:


> It was above 40 degrees here today. Suppose to be nice again tomorrow and then more snow. Spring will be here soon. Are you ladies ready?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Dame - where do you live? We are still dealing with winter in NYC. Spring????????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have a hard time with Wharton's anti-semitism even tho House of Mirth is indeed a great book for the most part.


Yesterday was the discussion of House of Mirth, and mostly it was a discussion of Wharton's anti-Semitism. It turns out that the teacher, who is German, wrote the first paper to describe the anti-Semitism in HOM; before her, people were reluctant to bring it up.

When some students tried to dismiss it, she kept saying it was really there. And when asked whether there were other signs that Wharton was anti-Semitic, she said the most significant was a letter EW sent to Sinclair Lewis congratulating him on creating a repulsive Jewish character. I'm about to google this right now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in Arizona. We have 4 seasons but you have to be observant.



SQM said:


> Dame - where do you live? We are still dealing with winter in NYC. Spring????????


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> It was above 40 degrees here today. Suppose to be nice again tomorrow and then more snow. Spring will be here soon. Are you ladies ready?


We are getting a pretty steady run through the weekend if the meteorologist is correct. WooHoo! I like that, fix the mess the kids have made in short spurts. 
How can people be near 40 and not know that the end of the driveway needs the snow removed on a curve?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yesterday was the discussion of House of Mirth, and mostly it was a discussion of Wharton's anti-Semitism. It turns out that the teacher, who is German, wrote the first paper to describe the anti-Semitism in HOM; before her, people were reluctant to bring it up.
> 
> When some students tried to dismiss it, she kept saying it was really there. And when asked whether there were other signs that Wharton was anti-Semitic, she said the most significant was a letter EW sent to Sinclair Lewis congratulating him on creating a repulsive Jewish character. I'm about to google this right now.


Cool, fill us in. And then go to wow and let KPG know she sounds just like her, if she does.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm in Arizona. We have 4 seasons but you have to be observant.


Yes, same way in mass some years, it seems we jump right from barely spring to summer heat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Convenient Alzheimer?



Janet Cooke said:


> We are getting a pretty steady run through the weekend if the meteorologist is correct. WooHoo! I like that, fix the mess the kids have made in short spurts.
> How can people be near 40 and not know that the end of the driveway needs the snow removed on a curve?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was like that the year my GD was born. I was miserable with the heat.....but loving the new baby. I was (almost) glad to get back to AZ and cool off.



Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, same way in mass some years, it seems we jump right from barely spring to summer heat.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Convenient Alzheimer?


Lazy azzes, more like it. 
And a Mommy who will fix it every time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lay a trap for the lazy azzes? Take a picture.



Janet Cooke said:


> Lazy azzes, more like it.
> And a Mommy who will fix it every time.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> It was like that the year my GD was born. I was miserable with the heat.....but loving the new baby. I was (almost) glad to get back to AZ and cool off.


You really like it there, it seems.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yesterday was the discussion of House of Mirth, and mostly it was a discussion of Wharton's anti-Semitism. It turns out that the teacher, who is German, wrote the first paper to describe the anti-Semitism in HOM; before her, people were reluctant to bring it up.
> 
> When some students tried to dismiss it, she kept saying it was really there. And when asked whether there were other signs that Wharton was anti-Semitic, she said the most significant was a letter EW sent to Sinclair Lewis congratulating him on creating a repulsive Jewish character. I'm about to google this right now.


I don't understand why people can't or won't recognize bigotry. It doesn't make people monsters, it makes them human. 
Face it and fight it is what each individual needs to do.
HAHA, and no, we don't need to fight it in EW anymore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do. But it's expensive, and cold. Visits are nice.



Janet Cooke said:


> You really like it there, it seems.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Cool, fill us in. And then go to wow and let KPG know she sounds just like her, if she does.


I spent a long time on Google but never found that specific letter. However, I found a lot from Wharton to other people that was pretty nasty. But you have to remember that Wharton was a real writer, a Pulitzer Prize winner (the first woman Pulitzer-winner). KPG sounds nothing like her. Wharton's anti-Semitism was social, not religious. She never inserted biblical quotations where they didn't belong. She would just refer to someone (a lot of someones) as "that little yid," or "like the rest of his race, he was good at estimating the value of ...." KPG doesn't have the finesse Wharton had.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, same way in mass some years, it seems we jump right from barely spring to summer heat.


Then it's your fault when that happens down here?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I don't understand why people can't or won't recognize bigotry. It doesn't make people monsters, it makes them human.
> Face it and fight it is what each individual needs to do.
> HAHA, and no, we don't need to fight it in EW anymore.


Most people don't want to see their own worst traits, though the healthier ones at least recognize they exist. I could quote Robert Burns again, but I won't.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Then it's your fault when that happens down here?


Most likely, those Bostonians love to think they are the hub of the universe.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Most people don't want to see their own worst traits, though the healthier ones at least recognize they exist. I could quote Robert Burns again, but I won't.


Well, to quote the current Speaker of the House "Hell No!" 
nobody WANTS to see them and certainly don't want to admit them to others...but, we have to work on them, I think, or we never grow. 
I tell my kids, and I suppose I will tell my grandkids if I live long enough. Don't admit what you discover about your issues to me if you don't want, but, find them and admit them to yourself. 
All I can do is hope that they listen.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yesterday was the discussion of House of Mirth, and mostly it was a discussion of Wharton's anti-Semitism. It turns out that the teacher, who is German, wrote the first paper to describe the anti-Semitism in HOM; before her, people were reluctant to bring it up.
> 
> When some students tried to dismiss it, she kept saying it was really there. And when asked whether there were other signs that Wharton was anti-Semitic, she said the most significant was a letter EW sent to Sinclair Lewis congratulating him on creating a repulsive Jewish character. I'm about to google this right now.


Clearly anti-semitism in writing during that period was commonplace and of course earlier. I have a series of Wharton's early works on my Kindle and I have decided to delete it. Why bother reading them and getting upset? Glad it was brought up in your class.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm in Arizona. We have 4 seasons but you have to be observant.


Maybe we discussed this but my Republican evil twin lives on Camelback in Phoenix. I hope you are in Sedona - with all the vortexes and good energy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Clearly anti-semitism in writing during that period was commonplace and of course earlier. I have a series of Wharton's early works on my Kindle and I have decided to delete it. Why bother reading them and getting upset? Glad it was brought up in your class.


Don't delete it. She rarely has Jewish characters, so the subject doesn't come up. She's worth reading in spite of her bigotry. It was common in those days, even more so in England. Dorothy Sayers, who wrote the most wonderful mysteries, was not immune.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

And go back to Victorian Literature. Okay you saved it. But her minor works are pretty insipid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> And go back to Victorian Literature. Okay you saved it. But her minor works are pretty insipid.


I didn't find them insipid. She has a few short stories that are very good. And one in a modern style called The Valley of Childish Things that I think is a hoot. I'll attach the three I liked best; you can read them or not, whatever you like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In some ways it seems impossible today that an educated person talked that way. It wasn't so long ago. Truth=such attitudes still exist.

As a women who had to make her way during the 1980's, O remember blatant sexual harassment. Now it seems unimaginable....or not.



Poor Purl said:


> I spent a long time on Google but never found that specific letter. However, I found a lot from Wharton to other people that was pretty nasty. But you have to remember that Wharton was a real writer, a Pulitzer Prize winner (the first woman Pulitzer-winner). KPG sounds nothing like her. Wharton's anti-Semitism was social, not religious. She never inserted biblical quotations where they didn't belong. She would just refer to someone (a lot of someones) as "that little yid," or "like the rest of his race, he was good at estimating the value of ...." KPG doesn't have the finesse Wharton had.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just found this on-line. Does anybody know what it's for?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're thinking of downsizing & not sure where we'll go. I'm pretty certain we 'll stay in the Southwest.

Do you really have a twin in Phoenix? I know the area you mention. Don't worry. Repubs are more common than rattlesnakes in AZ. We try to ignore them and vice versa.



SQM said:


> Maybe we discussed this but my Republican evil twin lives on Camelback in Phoenix. I hope you are in Sedona - with all the vortexes and good energy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was an insipid time IMHO.



SQM said:


> And go back to Victorian Literature. Okay you saved it. But her minor works are pretty insipid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> In some ways it seems impossible today that an educated person talked that way. It wasn't so long ago. Truth=such attitudes still exist.
> 
> As a women who had to make her way during the 1980's, O remember blatant sexual harassment. Now it seems unimaginable....or not.


I think it's still alive and well in some circles.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. You've intrigued me.



Poor Purl said:


> I didn't find them insipid. She has a few short stories that are very good. And one in a modern style called The Valley of Childish Things that I think is a hoot. I'll attach the three I liked best; you can read them or not, whatever you like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I finished the first, and, I must say, I loved it. I'll get to the others later. Thank you so much.



Poor Purl said:


> I didn't find them insipid. She has a few short stories that are very good. And one in a modern style called The Valley of Childish Things that I think is a hoot. I'll attach the three I liked best; you can read them or not, whatever you like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just read Edith Wharton recommended by Purl and proved to myself that I was wrong.



damemary said:


> It was an insipid time IMHO.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I finished the first, and, I must say, I loved it. I'll get to the others later. Thank you so much.


That one is my favorite, but it's nothing like the others. So glad you liked it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I just read Edith Wharton recommended by Purl and proved to myself that I was wrong.


I don't think things were really insipid until TV took over all our leisure time. Talk about insipid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got it. I only watch a few select shows and don't waste money on cable.

I was thinking. Victorian times and attitudes seem constrictive to me. I wonder if that contributed to creative people using their talents to break out of the pattern.....or am I just wondering this because I'm such a rebel?



Poor Purl said:


> I don't think things were really insipid until TV took over all our leisure time. Talk about insipid.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't find them insipid. She has a few short stories that are very good. And one in a modern style called The Valley of Childish Things that I think is a hoot. I'll attach the three I liked best; you can read them or not, whatever you like.


Thanks Rich - I bookmarked them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just found this on-line. Does anybody know what it's for?


For someone to sleep with who does not have a partner or a pet????


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I just found this on-line. Does anybody know what it's for?


It's a body pillow. It aligns your body so you can sleep on your side in total comfort.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> It's a body pillow. It aligns your body so you can sleep on your side in total comfort.


Close. Hint: it's made by My Brest Friend.

While I have your attention, sumpleby, who is that in your avatar? She fascinates me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> For someone to sleep with who does not have a partner or a pet????


I so wanted it to be this answer, but it isn't.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> While I have your attention, sumpleby, who is that in your avatar? She fascinates me.


Claudette Colbert and Eckie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No idea I wish to mention. Anxious to hear ideas though.



Poor Purl said:


> I just found this on-line. Does anybody know what it's for?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> For someone to sleep with who does not have a partner or a pet????


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Theda Bara?



Poor Purl said:


> Close. Hint: it's made by My Brest Friend.
> 
> While I have your attention, sumpleby, who is that in your avatar? She fascinates me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Claudette Colbert and Eckie.


From what movie? I've never seen Colbert look like that. Was this Cleopatra? And Eckie???


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I just found this on-line. Does anybody know what it's for?


Looks like a body pillow used during pregnancy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Looks like a body pillow used during pregnancy.


Peacegoddess is the winner! Congratulations.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Senator Corker stuck his nose into the union vote in Tennessee and told the workers that would be no new product coming to the plant if they voted yes. He timed it just 4 days before the vote and the UAW wasn't prepared as there had been agreements signed that there would be no negative comments made. If someone from the UAW files a complaint with the NLRB, they could call for a new vote. I hope they do it. Corker should not have inserted himself into it. They said it was unprecedented for a politician to interfere. VW is also upset about it and said they may not expand in the south any further because of the interference.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Senator Corker stuck his nose into the union vote in Tennessee and told the workers that would be no new product coming to the plant if they voted yes. He timed it just 4 days before the vote and the UAW wasn't prepared as there had been agreements signed that there would be no negative comments made. If someone from the UAW files a complaint with the NLRB, they could call for a new vote. I hope they do it. Corker should not have inserted himself into it. They said it was unprecedented for a politician to interfere. VW is also upset about it and said they may not expand in the south any further because of the interference.


VW actually wanted a union. What kind of idiot would interfere like that and possibly chase manufacturing out of the state?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> VW actually wanted a union. What kind of idiot would interfere like that and possibly chase manufacturing out of the state?


Only a republican.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Senator Corker stuck his nose into the union vote in Tennessee and told the workers that would be no new product coming to the plant if they voted yes. He timed it just 4 days before the vote and the UAW wasn't prepared as there had been agreements signed that there would be no negative comments made. If someone from the UAW files a complaint with the NLRB, they could call for a new vote. I hope they do it. Corker should not have inserted himself into it. They said it was unprecedented for a politician to interfere. VW is also upset about it and said they may not expand in the south any further because of the interference.


The whole business is disgusting. There's been a lot of chortling on the right about how the auto workers decided the matter for themselves. Well, no--they didn't.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Senator Corker stuck his nose into the union vote in Tennessee and told the workers that would be no new product coming to the plant if they voted yes. He timed it just 4 days before the vote and the UAW wasn't prepared as there had been agreements signed that there would be no negative comments made. If someone from the UAW files a complaint with the NLRB, they could call for a new vote. I hope they do it. Corker should not have inserted himself into it. They said it was unprecedented for a politician to interfere. VW is also upset about it and said they may not expand in the south any further because of the interference.


My friend whose daughter attends college in Tenn was planning on buying her a new VW. She wrote to the politicians who advocated no union and told them she was taking her business to a union company.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Ed Schultz will be in Nebraska tomorrow [on his show] talking to people about the Keystone pipe line. A judge has ruled that the law passed in Nebraska allowing the governor the right to approve the path of the pipeline is unconstitutional.
Ed has said he was for the pipeline, but last week I heard him say he may be swayed against it, so I think that will be interesting to see.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Clearly anti-semitism in writing during that period was commonplace and of course earlier. I have a series of Wharton's early works on my Kindle and I have decided to delete it. Why bother reading them and getting upset? Glad it was brought up in your class.


Before you delete, just a gentle reminder that getting upset can be a great catalyst, if you can tolerate it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> My friend whose daughter attends college in Tenn was planning on buying her a new VW. She wrote to the politicians who advocated no union and told them she was taking her business to a union company.


Good for her. I don't understand why republicans always think it is ok to lie to get things their way. They do it all the time.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> My friend whose daughter attends college in Tenn was planning on buying her a new VW. She wrote to the politicians who advocated no union and told them she was taking her business to a union company.


Excellent, and the union folks in Germany who have LOTS of influence are going to lobby against Tennessee getting that new car. 
I know it is mean spirited, but, I do hope beyond hope that they don't get it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Ed Schultz will be in Nebraska tomorrow [on his show] talking to people about the Keystone pipe line. A judge has ruled that the law passed in Nebraska allowing the governor the right to approve the path of the pipeline is unconstitutional.
> Ed has said he was for the pipeline, but last week I heard him say he may be swayed against it, so I think that will be interesting to see.


I think for folks who are all about jobs, jobs, jobs a yes to expansion is a knee jerk reaction. 
I know I have to double check my first thoughts on projects often.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> VW actually wanted a union. What kind of idiot would interfere like that and possibly chase manufacturing out of the state?


An idiot who is aware that unions most often back Dems.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I think for folks who are all about jobs, jobs, jobs a yes to expansion is a knee jerk reaction.
> I know I have to double check my first thoughts on projects often.


Yes, quite often more information will change my first thoughts too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Close. Hint: it's made by My Brest Friend.
> 
> While I have your attention, sumpleby, who is that in your avatar? She fascinates me.


if i could find the darned thing i could guess


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> From what movie? I've never seen Colbert look like that. Was this Cleopatra? And Eckie???


The movie is The Sign of the Cross (1932). Eckie was a leopard--an animal actor that appeared in several films of the 30s, including Bringing Up Baby with Cary Grant.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> An idiot who is aware that unions most often back Dems.


Exactly. Just another case of take of my party and not the people of Tennessee.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Most people don't want to see their own worst traits, though the healthier ones at least recognize they exist. I could quote Robert Burns again, but I won't.


LOL, I just got whacked on that thread about the trial in FL for some sloppy language. OUCH!
The poster read what I said literally and seemed to have stopped after the first sentence.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Excellent, and the union folks in Germany who have LOTS of influence are going to lobby against Tennessee getting that new car.
> I know it is mean spirited, but, I do hope beyond hope that they don't get it.


There is a secondary issue here that was ignored by many. It was an issue of creating a management and worker council (German style) that would deal with production issues etc. It can only happen in a union shop and the politicians and outside big money screwed the workers.......once again. It all gives one the sense of the 30's all over again. Where are the wobblies?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't find them insipid. She has a few short stories that are very good. And one in a modern style called The Valley of Childish Things that I think is a hoot. I'll attach the three I liked best; you can read them or not, whatever you like.


TY, Empress.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> There is a secondary issue here that was ignored by many. It was an issue of creating a management and worker council (German style) that would deal with production issues etc. It can only happen in a union shop and the politicians and outside big money screwed the workers.......once again. It all gives one the sense of the 30's all over again. Where are the wobblies?


I have read that, it has me a bit confused. 
I am not sure why it cannot be duplicated in a non-union shop. 
Not that I want it to be, I just will have to read up on it. 
Geez Louise, I need more hours in the day.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The whole business is disgusting. There's been a lot of chortling on the right about how the auto workers decided the matter for themselves. Well, no--they didn't.


My turn? More racial chit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> The movie is The Sign of the Cross (1932). Eckie was a leopard--an animal actor that appeared in several films of the 30s, including Bringing Up Baby with Cary Grant.


Then I've seen him at least 8 times. I love that movie. But the other one sounds like something it would be interesting to see. Thanks, sumpleby.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> TY, Empress.


YW, Empress.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, I just got whacked on that thread about the trial in FL for some sloppy language. OUCH!
> The poster read what I said literally and seemed to have stopped after the first sentence.


Why do people think they know what's being said without reading a whole message? We get that from the righties a lot.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sen. Brian Kelsey of Tennessee introduced a bill in Tennessee that would allow a business to refuse service to the LGBT community. A Memphis chef offered to host a political fundraiser so finally Kelsey took his name off of the bill, but another senator, Sen. Mike Bell was now the sponsor of the bill. The Chef refused to back off, saying it was still Kelsey's bill even thought he was trying to back away from it, so now the bill has been killed, but state republicans issued this statement. 

A news release from the Tennessee Senate Republican caucus said The Religious Freedom Act will protect Tennesseans from being dragged into court for their sincerely held religious beliefs regarding marriage.
State Republicans have said they will consider revising this legislation and trying again at a later date.

I would think republicans would be able to find something better to do than to take away someone's rights.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I would think republicans would be able to find something better to do than to take away someone's rights."

NJG - then what would be their reason for existing?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why do people think they know what's being said without reading a whole message? We get that from the righties a lot.


The funny thing is that I recognize her user name, I would have thought that she would recognize mine. 
Though, I know Designer1234 doesn't realize that Janet Cooke is Jelun2 so maybe this one doesn't either. 
Designer likes me much better as Janet Cooke.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is pretty funny, but so true.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/19/1278732/-Jon-Stewart-and-Jessica-Williams-deconstruct-Michael-Dunn-verdict?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The funny thing is that I recognize her user name, I would have thought that she would recognize mine.
> Though, I know Designer1234 doesn't realize that Janet Cooke is Jelun2 so maybe this one doesn't either.
> Designer likes me much better as Janet Cooke.


You're a sneaky one. Now that it's over, please tell me how you pronounce "Jelun."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Speaking yesterday at a Republican fundraiser in New Hampshire, House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa said he wasn't in the Granite State because he want to run for president, but he did admit that 2016 wasn't far from his mind.

I came here to hopefully shape the debate for 2016  not join it  but shape it, the congressman told the audience, which filled a banquet room at the Grappone Center.

And I'll bet you won't be surprised to learn how he plans to shape it:

I will get to the top of Benghazi and thats where we have to go, he said.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> This is pretty funny, but so true.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/19/1278732/-Jon-Stewart-and-Jessica-Williams-deconstruct-Michael-Dunn-verdict?detail=email


Funny, sad, terrifyingly true, bogus, and this needs to go on that Floriday trial thread.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Speaking yesterday at a Republican fundraiser in New Hampshire, House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa said he wasn't in the Granite State because he want to run for president, but he did admit that 2016 wasn't far from his mind.
> 
> I came here to hopefully shape the debate for 2016  not join it  but shape it, the congressman told the audience, which filled a banquet room at the Grappone Center.
> 
> ...


the top? that man couldn't get the cherry on top of an ice cream sundae.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My turn? More racial chit.


I think it was a case of "whatever gets the job done" by the anti-UAW faction: bribes, threats, blatant propaganda (some of it of a racial nature, of course), arm twisting by right-wing politicans [oopsie--make that "politicians". The billboard-painters' lousy spelling must have rubbed off on me.  ]


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sen. Brian Kelsey of Tennessee introduced a bill in Tennessee that would allow a business to refuse service to the LGBT community. A Memphis chef offered to host a political fundraiser so finally Kelsey took his name off of the bill, but another senator, Sen. Mike Bell was now the sponsor of the bill. The Chef refused to back off, saying it was still Kelsey's bill even thought he was trying to back away from it, so now the bill has been killed, but state republicans issued this statement.
> 
> A news release from the Tennessee Senate Republican caucus said The Religious Freedom Act will protect Tennesseans from being dragged into court for their sincerely held religious beliefs regarding marriage.
> State Republicans have said they will consider revising this legislation and trying again at a later date.
> ...


What happened to love thy Fing neighbor?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Speaking yesterday at a Republican fundraiser in New Hampshire, House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa said he wasn't in the Granite State because he want to run for president, but he did admit that 2016 wasn't far from his mind.
> 
> I came here to hopefully shape the debate for 2016  not join it  but shape it, the congressman told the audience, which filled a banquet room at the Grappone Center.
> 
> ...


Like a termite bent on destroying a house from the bottom up. Ugh.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

awh-------free pizza, boy that shows a lot of class doesn't it?


Finally, an oil company reacts with genuine class. Last week a Chevron-owned natural gas well near Bobtown, Pennsylvania, exploded, injuring one worker and presumably killing another (the presumably part being because the worker remains missing, but even after the five-day effort to contain the resulting inferno no body was recovered). The public has been a bit on edge when it comes to tracking operations like the Chevron well and their myriad environmental effects, so having one explode outright presents a bit of an awkward public relations problem. Not to worry, though: Chevron has solved the problem by delivering to every Bobtown household a coupon for one large pizza and one 2-liter drink, along with a heartfelt apology letter.

Dear Neighbor,

We are sorry to have missed you. We wanted to provide you with a status update on the February 11 incident that occurred on Chevron Appalachia's Lancoe 7 H well pads in Dunkard Township and see if you had any questions or concerns that we could address.

Chevron recognizes the effect this has had on the community. We value being a responsible member of the community and will continue to strive to achieve incident-free operations. We are committed to taking action to safeguard our neighbors, our employees, our contractors and the environment.

There is no word on whether the families of the injured and killed workers received, say, an additional order of garlic bread, or whether rescue workers each get their own 2-liter bottle of soda or have to share among themselves. But hey, it's something, right?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Michelle Obama will be on the Tonight show Thursday night.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Speaking yesterday at a Republican fundraiser in New Hampshire, House Oversight Committee Chairman Darrell Issa said he wasn't in the Granite State because he want to run for president, but he did admit that 2016 wasn't far from his mind.
> 
> I came here to hopefully shape the debate for 2016  not join it  but shape it, the congressman told the audience, which filled a banquet room at the Grappone Center.
> 
> ...


NJG
now he needs to also get Ted Nugent as a buddy and we will have a ball. What a cesspool the Republicans have fallen into.
I feel so sorry for the still decent ones adhering to the Republican Party.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Michelle Obama will be on the Tonight show Thursday night.


NJG
thank you. Will watch for sure. She has a great sense of humor.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Chevron is one of the biggest pigs of all time. check out how they acted in Richmond, CA.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Anyone following the news re. Earthquakes in Oklahoma? Frightening. Fracking seems to cause them. The media is too quiet about it. At least Rachel Maddow (MSNBC) is keeping track of it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"The funny thing is that I recognize her user name, I would have thought that she would recognize mine. 
Though, I know Designer1234 doesn't realize that Janet Cooke is Jelun2 so maybe this one doesn't either. 
Designer likes me much better as Janet Cooke."

Cooke - you are Jelun2, that wonderful knitter with helpful and good advice? Never realized that people post under various names. What part of your personality is each?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> "The funny thing is that I recognize her user name, I would have thought that she would recognize mine.
> Though, I know Designer1234 doesn't realize that Janet Cooke is Jelun2 so maybe this one doesn't either.
> Designer likes me much better as Janet Cooke."
> 
> Cooke - you are Jelun2, that wonderful knitter with helpful and good advice? Never realized that people post under various names. What part of your personality is each?


You know I was thinking that as I was typing. 
When I was playing in chat rooms many moons ago. I had screen names that played off of each other. 
One was my outrageous bad girl, not that I intended it that way originally... it just came about. 
I don't see Janet as any less acerbic as Jelun, but, maybe ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> awh-------free pizza, boy that shows a lot of class doesn't it?
> 
> Finally, an oil company reacts with genuine class. Last week a Chevron-owned natural gas well near Bobtown, Pennsylvania, exploded, injuring one worker and presumably killing another (the presumably part being because the worker remains missing, but even after the five-day effort to contain the resulting inferno no body was recovered). The public has been a bit on edge when it comes to tracking operations like the Chevron well and their myriad environmental effects, so having one explode outright presents a bit of an awkward public relations problem. Not to worry, though: Chevron has solved the problem by delivering to every Bobtown household a coupon for one large pizza and one 2-liter drink, along with a heartfelt apology letter.
> 
> ...


I know this isn't a satire piece--almost with it was!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Anyone following the news re. Earthquakes in Oklahoma? Frightening. Fracking seems to cause them. The media is too quiet about it. At least Rachel Maddow (MSNBC) is keeping track of it.


Why would the media report on issues that are negative to big oil and business??????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

As I am wallowing, I heard on CNN that Homeland Security (my favorite Fascist agency with that wholesome name) will now be tracking people's' whereabouts via their license plates. They eventually hope to have a database of everyone. Their reason of course is finding the illegals. Citizens will just shrug this off - but maybe that is all we can do.

Will someone come over and load my dishwasher?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> As I am wallowing, I heard on CNN that Homeland Security (my favorite Fascist agency with that wholesome name) will now be tracking people's' whereabouts via their license plates. They eventually hope to have a database of everyone. Their reason of course is finding the illegals. Citizens will just shrug this off - but maybe that is all we can do.
> 
> Will someone come over and load my dishwasher?


Yes--as long as I can bring along some dirty dishes of my own (ours is on the fritz).


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> "I would think republicans would be able to find something better to do than to take away someone's rights."
> 
> NJG - then what would be their reason for existing?


Good point.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Anyone following the news re. Earthquakes in Oklahoma? Frightening. Fracking seems to cause them. The media is too quiet about it. At least Rachel Maddow (MSNBC) is keeping track of it.


Not yet, thanks for the heads up. Where is the 700 Club guy when you need him?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> As I am wallowing, I heard on CNN that Homeland Security (my favorite Fascist agency with that wholesome name) will now be tracking people's' whereabouts via their license plates. They eventually hope to have a database of everyone. Their reason of course is finding the illegals. Citizens will just shrug this off - but maybe that is all we can do.
> 
> Will someone come over and load my dishwasher?


That program could be a real boon for the new bike sharing businesses as they expand. 
Just let the dishes sit


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Anyone following the news re. Earthquakes in Oklahoma? Frightening. Fracking seems to cause them. The media is too quiet about it. At least Rachel Maddow (MSNBC) is keeping track of it.


Rachel has been talking about it the last two nights, and probably will tonight too. Yes very frightening. Over 100 quakes in a couple of days. The lady showing the cracks in the walls in her new home. At an airport in Texas when they stopped the injection wells, the quakes stopped.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> As I am wallowing, I heard on CNN that Homeland Security (my favorite Fascist agency with that wholesome name) will now be tracking people's' whereabouts via their license plates. They eventually hope to have a database of everyone. Their reason of course is finding the illegals. Citizens will just shrug this off - but maybe that is all we can do.
> 
> Will someone come over and load my dishwasher?


I will if you unload mine. I hate that job. I know I don't have to stand their and wash them, but I still hate that job.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am certainly against fracking, but how do they know that is what is causing the crazy earthquakes? Doesn't it make more sense to say that the people of OK. are not reading their bibles and following the ways of the lord?

Pulled myself together and did the dishwasher and garbage. Thanks to those who so kindly and unselfishly offered help.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am certainly against fracking, but how do they know that is what is causing the crazy earthquakes? Doesn't it make more sense to say that the people of OK. are not reading their bibles and following the ways of the lord?
> 
> Pulled myself together and did the dishwasher and garbage. Thanks to those who so kindly and unselfishly offered help.


I am sure it is simple empirical data, how can we take the time for 50 year studies?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am certainly against fracking, but how do they know that is what is causing the crazy earthquakes? Doesn't it make more sense to say that the people of OK. are not reading their bibles and following the ways of the lord?
> 
> Pulled myself together and did the dishwasher and garbage. Thanks to those who so kindly and unselfishly offered help.


More important, and oh so personal, have you dragged yourself into the shower? That can make you feel so much better.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

But has a true cause and effect been established?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"More important, and oh so personal, have you dragged yourself into the shower? That can make you feel so much better."

if I have a fever, I become water phobic. But in my better moments, I have. I breathe the best in the shower.

Cooke - how did you know I was having this problem?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> But has a true cause and effect been established?


Nope, but, I say rather than continue and find out that it does; stop and find out if it does or it doesn't. 
They can always start up again.
In the mean time we can build lots and lots of wind turbines.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know this isn't a satire piece--almost with it was!


It's shockingly thoughtless and condescending.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Roosevelt Island is in the middle of the East River (behind Bloomingdales) and we have wind turbines in the east channel of the river. I hope they are working.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> "More important, and oh so personal, have you dragged yourself into the shower? That can make you feel so much better."
> 
> if I have a fever, I become water phobic. But in my better moments, I have. I breathe the best in the shower.
> 
> Cooke - how did you know I was having this problem?


They tried to convince through that capitalist medium that "Father Knows Best"; any woman knows that it just isn't true. 
Mother Knows Best.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am certainly against fracking, but how do they know that is what is causing the crazy earthquakes? Doesn't it make more sense to say that the people of OK. are not reading their bibles and following the ways of the lord?
> 
> Pulled myself together and did the dishwasher and garbage. Thanks to those who so kindly and unselfishly offered help.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Roosevelt Island is in the middle of the East River (behind Bloomingdales) and we have wind turbines in the east channel of the river. I hope they are working.


Me, too. 
The use of wind turbines in Massachusetts waters was one of very few things (drinking like a fish, womanizing, supporting bad behavior in younger family members) that I disagreed with Ted Kennedy about.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What is there not to like about wind and water turbines? Did Teddy not like them? It would be understandable since few ultra-wealthy would thwart the oil industries.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What is there not to like about wind and water turbines? Did Teddy not like them? It would be understandable since few ultra-wealthy would thwart the oil industries.


They spoil the view, if you're wealthy enough to have a view. And now I'm reading that they kill a lot of birds. Do water turbines stick up that high? What this country needs is millions of windmills.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Our water ones stick up quite obviously from the water but I imagine they are more of a bother to fish. I think the seagulls are smart enough to stay away.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> What is there not to like about wind and water turbines? Did Teddy not like them? It would be understandable since few ultra-wealthy would thwart the oil industries.


Supposedly, it was more personal for him, who knows. 
It would spoil his view of the bay. 
I never asked him, only was in his precense a couple of times. He seemed like a person I didn't want to spend time with, that first impression thing ...
Or maybe it was just because everyone else was fawning all over him.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They spoil the view, if you're wealthy enough to have a view. And now I'm reading that they kill a lot of birds. Do water turbines stick up that high? What this country needs is millions of windmills.


And tulips?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Now Scott Walker is having a Chris Christy moment. Lots of emails came out about the people close to him and that they worked on the recall campaign while on the tax payers dime.
Evidently he runs his office like Christy does. You know, knows what everyone is doing at all times, runs a very tight ship, oh, but not in this case. I didn't know anything was going on. We shall see.
pretty soon it will be down to just Cruz and Paul. What a choice republicans will have.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> And tulips?


And wooden shoes.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They spoil the view, if you're wealthy enough to have a view. And now I'm reading that they kill a lot of birds. Do water turbines stick up that high? What this country needs is millions of windmills.


They want to put windmills up offshore on the great lake I live near. People raised a huge brouhaha over it. It would spoil the view. Really?? Because it's not like the risk of radiated water from the nuclear power plant couldnt "ruin the view" if it leaked and kill everything :roll: . I think they are going to go through with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Now Scott Walker is having a Chris Christy moment. Lots of emails came out about the people close to him and that they worked on the recall campaign while on the tax payers dime.
> Evidently he runs his office like Christy does. You know, knows what everyone is doing at all times, runs a very tight ship, oh, but not in this case. I didn't know anything was going on. We shall see.
> pretty soon it will be down to just Cruz and Paul. What a choice republicans will have.


It couldn't happen to a nicer party.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> They want to put windmills up offshore on the great lake I live near. People raised a huge brouhaha over it. It would spoil the view. Really?? Because it's not like the risk of radiated water from the nuclear power plant couldnt "ruin the view" if it leaked and kill everything :roll: . I think they are going to go through with it.


Brouhaha didn't work, eh? Nuclear power plants frighten me, even more since 9/11, when I read that the terrorists at first thought of attacking Indian Point, not very far north of NYC. They decided not to, thinking it would be too well guarded. Then some reporter checked out its security and found it was barely guarded at all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And wooden shoes.


and those cute little girls in native costume, I just read that those hats we think of as generically Netherlands are really just worn in one small village.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Now Scott Walker is having a Chris Christy moment. Lots of emails came out about the people close to him and that they worked on the recall campaign while on the tax payers dime.
> Evidently he runs his office like Christy does. You know, knows what everyone is doing at all times, runs a very tight ship, oh, but not in this case. I didn't know anything was going on. We shall see.
> pretty soon it will be down to just Cruz and Paul. What a choice republicans will have.


It just doesn't make sense to me that his recall didn't work out. 
We found out in 2012 that huge infusions of cash don't win elections. Time and people win elections.

We will see, I guess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> and those cute little girls in native costume, I just read that those hats we think of as generically Netherlands are really just worn in one small village.


Oh, nuts. We don't have to be that strict. As long as they don't wear lederhosen, I'm okay with any costume.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am certainly against fracking, but how do they know that is what is causing the crazy earthquakes? Doesn't it make more sense to say that the people of OK. are not reading their bibles and following the ways of the lord?
> 
> Pulled myself together and did the dishwasher and garbage. Thanks to those who so kindly and unselfishly offered help.


Examine the statistics on frequency of earthquakes in states such as Ohio, Oklahoma, Maine, New York and then compare to what has recently occurred.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Senator Corker stuck his nose into the union vote in Tennessee and told the workers that would be no new product coming to the plant if they voted yes. He timed it just 4 days before the vote and the UAW wasn't prepared as there had been agreements signed that there would be no negative comments made. If someone from the UAW files a complaint with the NLRB, they could call for a new vote. I hope they do it. Corker should not have inserted himself into it. They said it was unprecedented for a politician to interfere. VW is also upset about it and said they may not expand in the south any further because of the interference.


MN is trying to get VW to relocate here since they were being so crazy in TN. I hate to steal jobs from IA but we could use them. Ford finally closed their plant in St. Paul a year ago so there are literally thousands of people here who already have the experience and would be thrilled to have this opportunity. They could probably move right into the old plant location and be up and running pretty quickly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Only a republican.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yes, only a Republican.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Supposedly, it was more personal for him, who knows.
> It would spoil his view of the bay.
> I never asked him, only was in his precense a couple of times. He seemed like a person I didn't want to spend time with, that first impression thing ...
> Or maybe it was just because everyone else was fawning all over him.


So impressed by your "touch with greatness". Send me a dishcloth in lieu of your autograph.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone watch the show Killer Women? I love seeing a woman with hips full of gun belt and attitude about screwed up men. I am not a law and order freak, but....


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, the republicans are all over this CBO report saying raising the minimum wage will kill 500,000 jobs. Only thing is the republicans in the past hated the CBO. They wanted to get rid of it and then never believed anything coming from the CBO. Gingerich said it was a dishonest institution and Louie Gomert wanted to get rid of it. But now, the CBO is right. Maybe they should listen to the CBO about immigration and ending the sequester and that they should extend unemployment. But of course the CBO is wrong about those things. What word comes to mind, oh ya hypocrite.

The thing is they make it sound like 500,000 people will be laid off, but that is not the case. First of all the CBO doesn't know for sure that it will happen, but it is a possibility, or there may be no jobs lost. It would be that the businesses affected would probably not be hiring and if someone leaves their job, they may not be replaced, but of course republicans won't say it that way.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> MN is trying to get VW to relocate here since they were being so crazy in TN. I hate to steal jobs from IA but we could use them. Ford finally closed their plant in St. Paul a year ago so there are literally thousands of people here who already have the experience and would be thrilled to have this opportunity. They could probably move right into the old plant location and be up and running pretty quickly.


That might even be worth some prayer time.
OK, I made it a bit more generic, but, my bid for the jobs is in.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Does anyone watch the show Killer Women? I love seeing a woman with hips full of gun belt and attitude about screwed up men. I am not a law and order freak, but....


I love that show. Last night when she walked up to the guy who had kidnapped his wife, handed him her phone, and purposely dropped it. He bent down to pick it up and she kicked him and knocked him down was awesome. I rewound and watched it again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> MN is trying to get VW to relocate here since they were being so crazy in TN. I hate to steal jobs from IA but we could use them. Ford finally closed their plant in St. Paul a year ago so there are literally thousands of people here who already have the experience and would be thrilled to have this opportunity. They could probably move right into the old plant location and be up and running pretty quickly.


Well VW is saying they won't go any further into the south, because of all the interference from politicians. Who knows.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Ok, the republicans are all over this CBO report saying raising the minimum wage will kill 500,000 jobs. Only thing is the republicans in the past hated the CBO. They wanted to get rid of it and then never believed anything coming from the CBO. Gingerich said it was a dishonest institution and Louie Gomert wanted to get rid of it. But now, the CBO is right. Maybe they should listen to the CBO about immigration and ending the sequester and that they should extend unemployment. But of course the CBO is wrong about those things. What word comes to mind, oh ya hypocrite.
> 
> The thing is they make it sound like 500,000 people will be laid off, but that is not the case. First of all the CBO doesn't know for sure that it will happen, but it is a possibility, or there may be no jobs lost. It would be that the businesses affected would probably not be hiring and if someone leaves their job, they may not be replaced, but of course republicans won't say it that way.


It is a possibility, it is also a possibilty that we will lose the jobs anyway. 
The world could end tomorrow, there's another possibility. 
They have been using these scare tactics (not the CBO) every time a minimum wage increase has come up for my lifetime. 
It has also been state that it might help the economy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> So impressed by your "touch with greatness". Send me a dishcloth in lieu of your autograph.


When I was playing little union maid I got to meet some wonderful people.

Teresa Heinz Kerry is probably one of my favorites, and her husband doesn't act like his has a stick up his butt in private.

And then there was my friend, Kamara, the only person I ever met with a heavy accent who was easier to understand over the phone than in person.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Now Scott Walker is having a Chris Christy moment. Lots of emails came out about the people close to him and that they worked on the recall campaign while on the tax payers dime.
> Evidently he runs his office like Christy does. You know, knows what everyone is doing at all times, runs a very tight ship, oh, but not in this case. I didn't know anything was going on. We shall see.
> pretty soon it will be down to just Cruz and Paul. What a choice republicans will have.


I thought Cruz was Canadian. How can he run? Paul scares the crap out of me with his ideas. He would take us back at least a couple hundred years if he had the chance.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I followed Kerry's career from the beginning and he annoys me now. Seems like a fumbler. However, he was smarter about marrying than I was.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I thought Cruz was Canadian. How can he run? Paul scares the crap out of me with his ideas. He would take us back at least a couple hundred years if he had the chance.


Americans are NOT going to elect a libertarian in a hundred years. 
Cruz had dual citizenship and he is a freaking wackybat.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My daugher is a libertarian.

(Pleading to heaven)

Where did I go wrong????? Her father and I were very progressive.

(Pleading to heaven)

What did I do to have such a daughter?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> My daugher is a libertarian.
> 
> (Pleading to heaven)
> 
> ...


My son is a libertarian, tho, at this point he is apolitical. 
I guess he knows a libertarian will never get elected, too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> They want to put windmills up offshore on the great lake I live near. People raised a huge brouhaha over it. It would spoil the view. Really?? Because it's not like the risk of radiated water from the nuclear power plant couldnt "ruin the view" if it leaked and kill everything :roll: . I think they are going to go through with it.


We have a lot of wind in MN and the Dakotas and they are putting up hundreds of wind turbines here. They are immense. I love them and think they are beautiful. If I could I would have one in My own yard but they are far to large to do that. Some towns are having them put up on public property and generating electricity for their public buildings. The extra power can be saved and sold to others. I think there we be co-ops in the near future where people will expand on this. It is a win win situation. I was really disappointed that Ted Kennedy said not in my backyard on Cape Cod to the wind mills.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I thought Cruz was Canadian. How can he run? Paul scares the crap out of me with his ideas. He would take us back at least a couple hundred years if he had the chance.


I think they are saying his Mother was a US citizen, maybe, something like that. Of course, he is a republican and Obama is a democrat and of course President Obama is black, and Cruz is a real American cause he is white. They won't say that, but that is what they are thinking. I think Cruz said he would denounce his Canadian citizenship, and maybe already has.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> I love that show. Last night when she walked up to the guy who had kidnapped his wife, handed him her phone, and purposely dropped it. He bent down to pick it up and she kicked him and knocked him down was awesome. I rewound and watched it again.


there is a bit of justice...sometimes


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Does anyone watch the show Killer Women? I love seeing a woman with hips full of gun belt and attitude about screwed up men. I am not a law and order freak, but....


I tried to watch it once and didn't care for it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That might even be worth some prayer time.
> OK, I made it a bit more generic, but, my bid for the jobs is in.


So does that mean you are praying MN gets the plant? I am.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> My daugher is a libertarian.
> 
> (Pleading to heaven)
> 
> ...


My son-in-law is a republican, but other than that he is awesome, a good man, a great husband and Daddy. We just don't discuss politics. My daughter is a democrat so they don't discuss it much either. I would love to have a conversation with him about it, but my daughter says no, so I don't. I think she is afraid I would loose control. She doesn't keep up on things so finds it hard to have much of a discussion with him, but I know I could hold my own. Maybe some day. Both of his parents are democrats too, so I don't know where he went astray.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> there is a bit of justice...sometimes


Yes, the justice against her husband in court was awesome.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Americans are NOT going to elect a libertarian in a hundred years.
> Cruz had dual citizenship and he is a freaking wackybat.


I agree--mainstreamers like Boehner seem to loathe him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Americans are NOT going to elect a libertarian in a hundred years.
> Cruz had dual citizenship and he is a freaking wackybat.


Cruz can't run because he is not a naturalized citizen. He was born in Calgary so not a native born American. His father was born in Cuba. After all the birther crap the GOP threw at Obama I can't see Cruz or the party wanting to deal with the citizenship issue. I think it would be dragged through the courts and wouldn't end up well. I think Cruz wants to be the heir apparent to Jim DeMint and do his dirty work from the shadows. They really have nobody. Walker is a joke too.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Governor McCrory of North Carolina has a problem too. McCrory worked for Duke Energy for 28 years and now as Governor is stopping lawsuits brought against Duke Energy. Oh those republican governors are doing so well, surprise, surprise.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Governor McCrory of North Carolina has a problem too. McCrory worked for Duke Energy for 28 years and now as Governor is stopping lawsuits brought against Duke Energy. Oh those republican governors are doing so well, surprise, surprise.


Thank the goddess for the Moral Monday demonstrations!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I just had the most wonderful discussion with a rep of Greenpeace..door todoor fundraising..he was a lovely young person. When I have extra money I give to Greenpeace.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> My daugher is a libertarian.
> 
> (Pleading to heaven)
> 
> ...


Unfortunatlely, I think some kids misinterpret Libertarianism. They see it as "anti-establishment" and kids are drawn to "bucking the system".

There's a difference between standing up for what you believe and contrariansim.

Libertarianism is little more than the "everything and everyone sucks" party.

Younger people seem to have a problem differentiating between the two.

If your kids are inherently smart and thoughtful, they'll get over it. It's a matter of maturity.

Libertarians are the toddlers of politics who throw themselves to the floor and have temper tantrums.

MOST people mature and grow out of that phase... those who don't end up calling themselves Libertarians.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Unfortunatlely, I think some kids misinterpret Libertarianism. They see it as "anti-establishment" and kids are drawn to "bucking the system".
> 
> There's a difference between standing up for what you believe and contrariansim.
> 
> ...


I think you are on to something.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Unfortunatlely, I think some kids misinterpret Libertarianism. They see it as "anti-establishment" and kids are drawn to "bucking the system".
> 
> There's a difference between standing up for what you believe and contrariansim.
> 
> ...


Ask them if they enjoy clean air, drinkable water, and clean beaches to swim in...then ask them if the libertarians helped achieve these gains......if they cannot answer that then tell them libertarians are not in
favor of environmental legislation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Unfortunatlely, I think some kids misinterpret Libertarianism. They see it as "anti-establishment" and kids are drawn to "bucking the system".

Wish it was a simple as that, Lisa. She does not support govt. "handouts" . She does not like to pay for what she calls the bad choices of others. She is against taxes. She is against "entitlements" even tho they help me out in my semi-retired state. She is 31, well-educated and an idiot, but not a kid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I tried to watch it once and didn't care for it.


I didn't either. I like the idea of a tough woman, but the acting was not very good.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We have a lot of wind in MN and the Dakotas and they are putting up hundreds of wind turbines here. They are immense. I love them and think they are beautiful. If I could I would have one in My own yard but they are far to large to do that. Some towns are having them put up on public property and generating electricity for their public buildings. The extra power can be saved and sold to others. I think there we be co-ops in the near future where people will expand on this. It is a win win situation. I was really disappointed that Ted Kennedy said not in my backyard on Cape Cod to the wind mills.


Here in Massachusetts, the people in towns that are trying to save the taxpayers money are whining about headaches, the people in Winthrop suffer through the noise of jets going overhead so that you little baggers from the south shore can fly out of Boston., so shut up is my thought.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Unfortunatlely, I think some kids misinterpret Libertarianism. They see it as "anti-establishment" and kids are drawn to "bucking the system".
> 
> Wish it was a simple as that, Lisa. She does not support govt. "handouts" . She does not like to pay for what she calls the bad choices of others. She is against taxes. She is against "entitlements" even tho they help me out in my semi-retired state. She is 31, well-educated and an idiot, but not a kid.


Solow is your daughter? Seriously, without taxes, how do roads get built, bridges repaired, armies armed? Does she have any kids?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't either. I like the idea of a tough woman, but the acting was not very good.


Young relatively inexperienced actors.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I always wish I knew, when someone goes 90 degrees in another direction in response to my post, if a person is just missing the point or is purposely going somewhere else. 

I have cherry picked a piece of a post, especially if it is detailed and too long to hold my attention. And, sometimes, just to annoy. NO NO Say it isn't so. 

Anyway, such is life.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Pearl - She cannot think beyond the fact that people should not rely on the government for anything. She believes they should only rely on themselves and in her case her poor mom .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pearl - She cannot think beyond the fact that people should not rely on the government for anything. She believes they should only rely on themselves and in her case her poor mom .


Does she actually rely on you? For what? What would she do about children in poor families or abusive homes? Let them take care of themselves?

Police? Firefighters? Does she think all kids should be home-schooled? In fact, does she think?

I shouldn't be talking about your daughter like that. I've never met her, and you might just be a complainer. But I'd be interested in knowing who she thinks should be in charge if not a government that's supported by taxes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Young relatively inexperienced actors.


Probably. I've seen really good young actors, but these weren't them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

it is okay to say what you will. She has other good qualities.

"What would she do about children in poor families or abusive homes?"

That is when she says she does not want to pay for others poor choices.

My ex and I are very liberal people. She had a boyfriend who warped her thinking. And yes she still cries to me for money even tho she makes more than I am at this moment. Sore issue.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SQM said:


> it is okay to say what you will. She has other good qualities.
> 
> "What would she do about children in poor families or abusive homes?"
> 
> ...


sorry, but perhaps rough love..it worked for my daughter.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Next time I am prepared to say no. Let her wail and cry. She has a life traveling here and there while I am being careful with my money. I can no longer afford her. What did you say to your daughter? How old is she?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> "Unfortunatlely, I think some kids misinterpret Libertarianism. They see it as "anti-establishment" and kids are drawn to "bucking the system".
> 
> Wish it was a simple as that, Lisa. She does not support govt. "handouts" . She does not like to pay for what she calls the bad choices of others. She is against taxes. She is against "entitlements" even tho they help me out in my semi-retired state. She is 31, well-educated and an idiot, but not a kid.


In other words she wants to keep every penny she earns for herself, it isn't political it is lifestyle.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Solow is your daughter? Seriously, without taxes, how do roads get built, bridges repaired, armies armed? Does she have any kids?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Pearl - She cannot think beyond the fact that people should not rely on the government for anything. She believes they should only rely on themselves and in her case her poor mom .


How does she get to work every day?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SQM said:


> Next time I am prepared to say no. Let her wail and cry. She has a life traveling here and there while I am being careful with my money. I can no longer afford her. What did you say to your daughter? How old is she?


we went through something similar to this when
she was in early 20's. I told her this was not how she was raised and where did she get the idea that she was exempt from the rest of the world. It only lasted about 6 months.

She is now 38 and we have a wonderful relationship. She votes progressive Green or Peace and Freedom and donates to Greenpeace and demonstrates against big corporations.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> we went through something similar to this when
> she was in early 20's. I told her this was not how she was raised and where did she get the idea that she was exempt from the rest of the world. It only lasted about 6 months.
> 
> She is now 38 and we have a wonderful relationship. She votes progressive Green or Peace and Freedom and donates to Greenpeace and demonstrates against big corporations.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I need to call it a night. I enjoyed the good company and hope to see you tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I need to call it a night. I enjoyed the good company and hope to see you tomorrow. :thumbup:


Goodnight, Cheeky, or whoever you are. I love your cat.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I need to call it a night. I enjoyed the good company and hope to see you tomorrow. :thumbup:


Nite, I am going to doze through the bridge talk and hear some fracking stuff, I hope.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I just heard that our ground this year is frozen 3 times deeper than usual. Of course when it starts to thaw it will take longer for the frost to go out of the ground and we may be more likely to have flooding. I live in a house that flooded in 08, so I don't like the sound of that. That was the 100 year flood, so it shouldn't happen again, hopefully.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Make sure the sump pump is working. One of my cats used to love to hide ping pong balls down there.



NJG said:


> I just heard that our ground this year is frozen 3 times deeper than usual. Of course when it starts to thaw it will take longer for the frost to go out of the ground and we may be more likely to have flooding. I live in a house that flooded in 08, so I don't like the sound of that. That was the 100 year flood, so it shouldn't happen again, hopefully.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> Make sure the sump pump is working. One of my cats used to love to hide ping pong balls down there.


Good to know. We have our cats litter boxes in the cellar (there is pretty much nothing down there stored because the main part has had small flooding, the cat's litter box is in a little room that has cement floor and is just a bit higher, I think it used to be a coal room). Some of our cats are a tad obsessed with little balls.

Do you know if they have cages you can put over them that are wire so that water can get through but now other things? What did you guys do?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Next time I am prepared to say no. Let her wail and cry. She has a life traveling here and there while I am being careful with my money. I can no longer afford her. What did you say to your daughter? How old is she?


My youngest daughter too seemed to never have enough money. She did not manage her money well as a college student and after she got her first job and an apartment, I worried, what will I do when she comes home and is broke and needs money for her rent or whatever. Well, she never did and within a short time she had a savings account and has never had a problem with money. I was so proud of her. 
I think you should say no. Sounds like she just has to manage what she has a little better. If you are always there with a loan, she doesn't have to figure it out. Good luck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you believe it was before cat carriers? Never had anything to protect it. Our litter pans were in basement far from the sump pump. Of course Hairy was a frustrated golfer and thought that little hole was meant for ping pong balls. What did I do? Bail out the basement when the waters came....and cursed Hairy.



Lkholcomb said:


> Good to know. We have our cats litter boxes in the cellar (there is pretty much nothing down there stored because the main part has had small flooding, the cat's litter box is in a little room that has cement floor and is just a bit higher, I think it used to be a coal room). Some of our cats are a tad obsessed with little balls.
> 
> Do you know if they have cages you can put over them that are wire so that water can get through but now other things? What did you guys do?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Make sure the sump pump is working. One of my cats used to love to hide ping pong balls down there.


Yes my son-in-law takes very good care of things like that. He is on top of it.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

More fun stuff from the Repugs:

*Daily Meme: The Emails Scott Walker Wishes Had Never Been Sent*

Everyone who has worked in politics for more than 10 minutes knows that you can't do campaign work from your official office, on the taxpayer's clock. And what happens if you do? Well, you can actually go to jail. And the secret email system you set up to enable you to do campaign work when you're supposed to be doing official business can be revealed. And then it can seriously undermine your boss' nascent presidential campaign. That's what can happen. And that's what's happening to Scott Walker, the governor of Wisconsin.

Six of Walker's former aides and associates have been convicted of using government resources to do campaign work, and as a result of the investigations, 28,000 pages of emails have now been released, most from the email files of Kelly Rindfleisch, who was Walker's deputy chief of staff when he was Milwaukee County Executive and running for governor in 2010.

In fairness to Walker, he did instruct his people in one of the emails not to do campaign work on official time: "We cannot afford another story like this one. No one can give them any reason to do another story. That means no laptops, no websites, no time away during the work day, etc."

On the other hand, his chief of staff, Thomas Nardelli, informed other staffers that Walker wanted a daily conference call including members of his official staff and his campaign staff so they could coordinate their efforts.

The emails contain some colorful details. In one exchange, Nardelli informs Walker that he has discovered that a doctor working at the Milwaukee County Behavioral Health Division once did some modeling work. "It isn't pornographic," Nardelli wrote, "but it is quite suggestive (I'm told - I don't know her name). He [sic] apparently models thongs and wasn't forthright in sharing that with staff prior to her hire as an hourly paid MD." Filled with either moral outrage or political foreboding, Walker ordered the woman to be fired forthwith: "Get rid of the MD asap."

And the sensitivity doesn't end here. Kelly Rindfleisch responded to a question about whether the case of a patient who starved to death at the Milwaukee County Mental Health Complex could harm Walker's gubernatorial campaign by writing, "No one cares about crazy people."

In another email, Nardelli forwards a high-larious joke about a nightmare in which the author suffers a series of indignities, culminating in the realization that he's about to meet Barack Obama. "Say it isn't so!!! I can handle being a black, disabled, one armed, drug-addicted, Jewish homosexual on a pacemaker who is HIV positive, bald, orphaned, unemployed, lives in a slum, and has a Mexican boyfriend, but please, Oh dear God, plead don't tell me I'm a Democrat!" Who says conservatives aren't funny?

The yuks just keep coming. Another email, this one from Kelly Rindfleisch, contains this joke: "This morning I went to sign my Dogs up for welfare. At first the lady said, 'Dogs are not eligible to draw welfare'. So I explained to her that my Dogs are mixed in color, unemployed, lazy, can't speak English and have no frigging clue who their Daddys are. They expect me to feed them, provide them with housing and medical care, and feel guilty because they are dogs. So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes to qualify. My dogs get their first checks Friday. Damn this is a great country." Har har!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl included this in her post:


And the sensitivity doesn't end here. Kelly Rindfleisch responded to a question about whether the case of a patient who starved to death at the Milwaukee County Mental Health Complex could harm Walker's gubernatorial campaign by writing, "No one cares about crazy people."

At least she knows what she is talking about. The rebublicans are right on tip of apethetic response.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Poor Purl included this in her post:
> 
> And the sensitivity doesn't end here. Kelly Rindfleisch responded to a question about whether the case of a patient who starved to death at the Milwaukee County Mental Health Complex could harm Walker's gubernatorial campaign by writing, "No one cares about crazy people."
> 
> At least she knows what she is talking about. The rebublicans are right on tip of apethetic response.


Isn't that amazing, that someone in a serious position could say that?

And her last name, Rindfleisch, is German for beef, or actually "cow-meat."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that amazing, that someone in a serious position could say that?
> 
> And her last name, Rindfleisch, is German for beef, or actually "cow-meat."


Just as interesting are the history lessons on WoW. 
A new name, Gerri oddly enough, is trying to pretend that the 3/5ths rule was only about voting rights and balance of power.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Just as interesting are the history lessons on WoW.
> A new name, Gerri oddly enough, is trying to pretend that the 3/5ths rule was only about voting rights and balance of power.


That really may be how they hit on that number. What's telling is the fact that they felt they could negotiate the value of a human being, and decide that it's lower for some than for others (i.e., themselves).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That really may be how they hit on that number. What's telling is the fact that they felt they could negotiate the value of a human being, and decide that it's lower for some than for others (i.e., themselves).


Oh, it definitely was about power and control. 
Why not women, men who didn't own property, how did they miss out on a "lesser than" designation?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That really may be how they hit on that number. What's telling is the fact that they felt they could negotiate the value of a human being, and decide that it's lower for some than for others (i.e., themselves).


Isn't that pretty much the same thing that rich and influential people are doing today? did in the 1890's? do every single opportunity they get?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Secret discussions do a lot to reveal the true character of the authors. I can't see one funny thing.



Poor Purl said:


> More fun stuff from the Repugs:
> 
> *Daily Meme: The Emails Scott Walker Wishes Had Never Been Sent*
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But they worry about fictional ACA death squads.



Janet Cooke said:


> Poor Purl included this in her post:
> 
> And the sensitivity doesn't end here. Kelly Rindfleisch responded to a question about whether the case of a patient who starved to death at the Milwaukee County Mental Health Complex could harm Walker's gubernatorial campaign by writing, "No one cares about crazy people."
> 
> At least she knows what she is talking about. The rebublicans are right on tip of apethetic response.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh, it definitely was about power and control.
> Why not women, men who didn't own property, how did they miss out on a "lesser than" designation?


These were probably things they didn't want seen by the public.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Isn't that pretty much the same thing that rich and influential people are doing today? did in the 1890's? do every single opportunity they get?


Probably also in the 14th century. The only difference is in how they got their wealth - there weren't so many Wall St. types in the 14th century.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Secret discussions do a lot to reveal the true character of the authors. I can't see one funny thing.


The funny part is that these have been made public and Scott Walker is going to have to run against them next time he runs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> But they worry about fictional ACA death squads.


I bet they don't worry about them any more than we do. Only the lowest of low-information voters worry about them, but then they vote.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually some of my very ancient friends are discovering that their health care is no longer what it used to be. They are in their 90s and they are receiving much less care. Nothing to do with ACA tho. But certainly something to do with Medicare funding.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/what-the-luddites-really-fought-against-264412/


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Actually some of my very ancient friends are discovering that their health care is no longer what it used to be. They are in their 90s and they are receiving much less care. Nothing to do with ACA tho. But certainly something to do with Medicare funding.


Maybe they are supposed to be using their supplemental or maybe there are new codes that the doctors' staffs haven't caught up with yet?
Or maybe, they have new needs as they are advancing?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not sure. They are being dumped out of small town hospitals before they are recovered. I think being ever so old, the medical profession does not want to waste time or energy or resources on the oldest of the old. They should be long dead.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am not sure. They are being dumped out of small town hospitals before they are recovered. I think being ever so old, the medical profession does not want to waste time or energy or resources on the oldest of the old. They should be long dead.


Honestly, that makes no sense, hospitals have to pay penalties now if people have to be readmitted. Why would they boot people out before they are well?
Those old people are what makes those docs earn a decent living, they are the people filling up the appointment book. 
Maybe they are just insecure, how many people are we talking about in this sample of yours?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Hospitals have been getting people up and out earlier and earlier for years now. Even with major surgery you are out in a couple of days. Age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay. I also assume one is better off being out of hospitals because of the super germs. 

Actually in NYC many drs will not take medicare patients. Medicare does not pay enough.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Hospitals have been getting people up and out earlier and earlier for years now. Even with major surgery you are out in a couple of days. Age has nothing to do with it.


A lot of that has to do with the infections one can get in the hospital. The longer you are in the hospital the more likely you are to contract an infection. Then now we also have home health care that we didn't have years ago.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Okay. I also assume one is better off being out of hospitals because of the super germs.
> 
> Actually in NYC many drs will not take medicare patients. Medicare does not pay enough.


I am going to say the same thing I say to the righties when they say that. 
Lists, please, is many 10? 25? 6000?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Hospitals have been getting people up and out earlier and earlier for years now. Even with major surgery you are out in a couple of days. Age has nothing to do with it.


Yup, my hip replacement earned me 3 days total including the day OF surgery, my rotator cuff was day surgery. 
I was young, of course, we can't have it both ways, however, if we want to cut back on expenses we have to do things differently. 
If a person doesn't feel safe in their home they have a choice to go into a facility where they can be cared for.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Actually some of my very ancient friends are discovering that their health care is no longer what it used to be. They are in their 90s and they are receiving much less care. Nothing to do with ACA tho. But certainly something to do with Medicare funding.


Doctors have the ability to not perform procedures if they don't think the outcome is beneficial or if they think the patient has to many risks. The biggest refusal is in surgeries. No surgeon wants to do surgery on a person who has a high risk of dying on the table or in PACU. If the patient dies in the OR or recovery it is specially reportable and an investigation follows. There have been cases of a patient being rushed to the ICU from recovery while they are doing CPR on them so they are not pronouced dead in recovery.

It may well be a case of medical advancement, but they don't want to perform the new procedure on the older because they have a higher risk. So it may not be a case of Medicare either (of course I don't know the details so I am not sure).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You make sense LK. Janet I cannot give you numbers but I have had friends and relatives look for a medicare therapist in nYC and it was an act of futility.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Luddites unite.



Janet Cooke said:


> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/what-the-luddites-really-fought-against-264412/


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Doctors have the ability to not perform procedures if they don't think the outcome is beneficial or if they think the patient has to many risks. The biggest refusal is in surgeries. No surgeon wants to do surgery on a person who has a high risk of dying on the table or in PACU. If the patient dies in the OR or recovery it is specially reportable and an investigation follows. There have been cases of a patient being rushed to the ICU from recovery while they are doing CPR on them so they are not pronouced dead in recovery.
> 
> It may well be a case of medical advancement, but they don't want to perform the new procedure on the older because they have a higher risk. So it may not be a case of Medicare either (of course I don't know the details so I am not sure).


And there may be some docs who just are tired of older patients. 
The logic of it doesn't pan out for me re: the readmission penalty as well as docs not wanting old people as patients. 
If one is practicing in a small town which is a better scenario paying your staff $20. per hour,plus utilities, rent, malpractice, and having one person come in using reg health insurance and paying a $20 copay plus the insurance company payment of [say] $65.00 or having that one patient with regular insurance and 4 Medicare patients bringing in another $85?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yup, my hip replacement earned me 3 days total including the day OF surgery, my rotator cuff was day surgery.
> I was young, of course, we can't have it both ways, however, if we want to cut back on expenses we have to do things differently.
> If a person doesn't feel safe in their home they have a choice to go into a facility where they can be cared for.


I got about 36 hours (including labor) for the birth of my son, and believe me I was delighted to be "sprung" just before noon on December 25th. But I certainly didn't appreciate the nurses prodding me to my feet just a scant hour after the birth. I suppose they do that to prevent complications like blood clots, but I was exhausted!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> And there may be some docs who just are tired of older patients.
> The logic of it doesn't pan out for me re: the readmission penalty as well as docs not wanting old people as patients.
> If one is practicing in a small town which is a better scenario paying your staff $20. per hour,plus utilities, rent, malpractice, and having one person come in using reg health insurance and paying a $20 copay plus the insurance company payment of [say] $65.00 or having that one patient with regular insurance and 4 Medicare patients bringing in another $85?


I think the extremely old (90+) should be home with their families enjoying themselves as nature takes its inevitable course--maybe doctors sense this too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> You make sense LK. Janet I cannot give you numbers but I have had friends and relatives look for a medicare therapist in nYC and it was an act of futility.


I tried looking for sources and can't find anything one way or the other since 2010 and that was all political pro and con.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think the extremely old (90+) should be home with their families enjoying themselves as nature takes its inevitable course--maybe doctors sense this too.


A 90 yo woman has a daughter who is 65 -70. 
I suppose you do it if you have to, but, people who have just retired if they are that lucky really shouldn't have to baby sit a 90 yo full time. 
I hope I am dead by then.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> A 90 yo woman has a daughter who is 65 -70.
> I suppose you do it if you have to, but, people who have just retired if they are that lucky really shouldn't have to baby sit a 90 yo full time.
> I hope I am dead by then.


True enough--we in America live so long that we're seniors ourselves when our parents get frail. I guess I was thinking about how it works in my husband's native country. No rest homes there--parents stay with their children until their dying breath--but not many live past sixty or sixty-five, so their kids are still relatively young and energetic.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> True enough--we in America live so long that we're seniors ourselves when our parents get frail. I guess I was thinking about how it works in my husband's native country. No rest homes there--parents stay with their children until their dying breath--but not many live past sixty or sixty-five, so their kids are still relatively young and energetic.


Actually, MIB is doing it right now. 
I was 50ish when I was caring for my mother, trying to work full time plus doing the union thing. There is no easy solution.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am not sure. They are being dumped out of small town hospitals before they are recovered. I think being ever so old, the medical profession does not want to waste time or energy or resources on the oldest of the old. They should be long dead.


That's not a new thing. More than ten years ago I remember friends complaining that their parents had been discharged from the hospital before they were recovered. One felt that that's what killed his mother. I suspect that at some point payments stopped and the hospital said goodbye.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am going to say the same thing I say to the righties when they say that.
> Lists, please, is many 10? 25? 6000?


I recently called 3 gynecologists and was told each time that the doctor wasn't taking any new Medicare patients. Medicare simply doesn't pay enough. If a doctor accepts Medicare's amount for one patient, s/he has to accept it for every MC patient. I offered to pay for a visit and was told the rules didn't allow that. I need to find either a gyn who takes no Medicare at all or one that's newly in practice and hasn't filled her quota.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I recently called 3 gynecologists and was told each time that the doctor wasn't taking any new Medicare patients. Medicare simply doesn't pay enough. If a doctor accepts Medicare's amount for one patient, s/he has to accept it for every MC patient. I offered to pay for a visit and was told the rules didn't allow that. I need to find either a gyn who takes no Medicare at all or one that's newly in practice and hasn't filled her quota.


Plebian that I am I use my PCP for my gynecological needs. Different than medicare, I know, but I can see no reason to pay (I did say I was cheap, right?) and additional $35. to see somone who will do the same thing I can have done by someone I know fairly well and trust. 
Will PCPs not do that for Medicare patients?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Plebian that I am I use my PCP for my gynecological needs. Different than medicare, I know, but I can see no reason to pay (I did say I was cheap, right?) and additional $35. to see somone who will do the same thing I can have done by someone I know fairly well and trust.
> Will PCPs not do that for Medicare patients?


I am a relatively old person on Medicare, and I guess I'm a plebeian, too, because I use my PCP for my rare gynecological needs. I'm not planning a pregnancy, I've already had stuff removed, and there's not much left to examine. I could go to an ob/gyn if I wanted to and Medicare would still pay for it. (This is funny---I started to type ob/gyn and as soon as my iPad saw "ob" it changed it to Obama. Good thing I looked, or I'd have had this: Obama/gyn.)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I am a relatively old person on Medicare, and I guess I'm a plebeian, too, because I use my PCP for my rare gynecological needs. I'm not planning a pregnancy, I've already had stuff removed, and there's not much left to examine. I could go to an ob/gyn if I wanted to and Medicare would still pay for it. (This is funny---I started to type ob/gyn and as soon as my iPad saw "ob" it changed it to Obama. Good thing I looked, or I'd have had this: Obama/gyn.)


There's your solution, Empress Poor Purl.

And good lord, I do not want President Obama or even Michelle looking at my private parts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Plebian that I am I use my PCP for my gynecological needs. Different than medicare, I know, but I can see no reason to pay (I did say I was cheap, right?) and additional $35. to see somone who will do the same thing I can have done by someone I know fairly well and trust.
> Will PCPs not do that for Medicare patients?


Mine will do breast exams, which is fine with me, but he won't do Pap tests or whatever it is where they squeeze the uterus until you want to scream. This is a very specialized city. Also, since I have Medicare Supp, I don't pay a copay to see a different doctor.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That NJ bridge mess is bringing out all kinds of interesting information. 
Rachel Maddow is driving me mad with the repitition of some of it. This lastest bit about this man Mr. Samson helping his clients wipe out the fee they paid for parking lot rentals is astounding. 
Gov. Christie must be ready to scream as he would at a female teacher. 
Of course, he had no idea who he was surrounding himself with.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Mine will do breast exams, which is fine with me, but he won't do Pap tests or whatever it is where they squeeze the uterus until you want to scream. This is a very specialized city. Also, since I have Medicare Supp, I don't pay a copay to see a different doctor.


I would think if someone was doing something to my cervix that made me want to scream that the medical professional was inept. It shouldn't hurt. discomfort yes, pain no. So they may be specialized but they suck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Mine will do breast exams, which is fine with me, but he won't do Pap tests or whatever it is where they squeeze the uterus until you want to scream. This is a very specialized city. Also, since I have Medicare Supp, I don't pay a copay to see a different doctor.


If you've had 3 (or 2?) negative Pap smears in the past 10 years and you're over 65 you need not have Pap smears any longer. I belong to a large clinic, and we have all the specialties, so it's never a problem to see a specialist. It's kind of like Kaiser-Permanente, if you're familiar with that. We're really lucky to have excellent healthcare providers. 
Olympics time. 
Ciao now


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That NJ bridge mess is bringing out all kinds of interesting information.
> Rachel Maddow is driving me mad with the repitition of some of it. This lastest bit about this man Mr. Samson helping his clients wipe out the fee they paid for parking lot rentals is astounding.
> Gov. Christie must be ready to scream as he would at a female teacher.
> Of course, he had no idea who he was surrounding himself with.


That Samson guy needs to be removed from his office immediately. He's a common crook, though in NJ that's nothing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That Samson guy needs to be removed from his office immediately. He's a common crook, though in NJ that's nothing.


I was thinking pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I would think if someone was doing something to my cervix that made me want to scream that the medical professional was inept. It shouldn't hurt. discomfort yes, pain no. So they may be specialized but they suck.


I think the last one I went to was inept, so I'm glad there was nothing wrong with me. That's why I've been looking for a new one. I still have all my insides, so I think they should be looked at once a decade, but I've had no luck so far.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If you've had 3 (or 2?) negative Pap smears in the past 10 years and you're over 65 you need not have Pap smears any longer. I belong to a large clinic, and we have all the specialties, so it's never a problem to see a specialist. It's kind of like Kaiser-Permanente, if you're familiar with that. We're really lucky to have excellent healthcare providers.
> Olympics time.
> Ciao now


Enjoy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think the last one I went to was inept, so I'm glad there was nothing wrong with me. That's why I've been looking for a new one. I still have all my insides, so I think they should be looked at once a decade, but I've had no luck so far.


I skip years, I am pretty in tune... the worst that can happen is that I will die.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That NJ bridge mess is bringing out all kinds of interesting information.
> Rachel Maddow is driving me mad with the repitition of some of it. This lastest bit about this man Mr. Samson helping his clients wipe out the fee they paid for parking lot rentals is astounding.
> Gov. Christie must be ready to scream as he would at a female teacher.
> Of course, he had no idea who he was surrounding himself with.


Of course he knew who he was surrounding himself with. That's why he got them jobs. What he didn't know was that the Exec. Director, a New York appointee, would do something about it, opening the whole can of worms.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course he knew who he was surrounding himself with. That's why he got them jobs. What he didn't know was that the Exec. Director, a New York appointee, would do something about it, opening the whole can of worms.


That seems pretty stupid to me, why would anyone trust a person not on the team to play along?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That seems pretty stupid to me, why would anyone trust a person not on the team to play along?


The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey is exactly that - officers are divided pretty evenly between the states. Christie could only make half the appointments; Cuomo actually chose someone competent for his top pick. At yesterday's press conference he (Pat Foye, the Exec Dir) was asked how things would change with Wildstein gone, and he said he didn't think they would change at all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good evening. Talking about Christie and his band of merry men and women? There is a blizzard going on outside and I can't see the houses across the street. Came across this quote and I thought I would share it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I skip years, I am pretty in tune... the worst that can happen is that I will die.


It's been at least ten years for me. But you're right about the worst. Oh tra la, I'll worry about it next year.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey is exactly that - officers are divided pretty evenly between the states. Christie could only make half the appointments; Cuomo actually chose someone competent for his top pick. At yesterday's press conference he (Pat Foye, the Exec Dir) was asked how things would change with Wildstein gone, and he said he didn't think they would change at all.


Uh huh, I saw that, and what was his job description! I loved it. Sad as can be, but, I loved the honesty.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey is exactly that - officers are divided pretty evenly between the states. Christie could only make half the appointments; Cuomo actually chose someone competent for his top pick. At yesterday's press conference he (Pat Foye, the Exec Dir) was asked how things would change with Wildstein gone, and he said he didn't think they would change at all.


Sorry I am not well versed on what goes on with the port authority in NY and NJ so I should listen and learn.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good evening. Talking about Christie and his band of merry men and women? There is a blizzard going on outside and I can't see the houses across the street. Came across this quote and I thought I would share it.


Ah, I wish I had more energy. 
We are getting LOTS of rain. 
Good luck and stay safe. 
Off to bed for me. 
Say hi to the Dame if you see her.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry I am not well versed on what goes on with the port authority in NY and NJ so I should listen and learn.


There is corruption everywhere, and stupidity, it can be entertaining. And then make you cry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good evening. Talking about Christie and his band of merry men and women? There is a blizzard going on outside and I can't see the houses across the street. Came across this quote and I thought I would share it.


I hope the snow doesn't lock you in. We seem to be done with winter. My car is visible for the first time in over a week.

Molly Ivins was wonderful. Thanks, Cheeky. Or Lisa, according to Solow, who's adamant that you two are one and the same. It's a kind of psychosis, I think.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Ah, I wish I had more energy.
> We are getting LOTS of rain.
> Good luck and stay safe.
> Off to bed for me.
> Say hi to the Dame if you see her.


Good night. You've made today a very amusing one for me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Ah, I wish I had more energy.
> We are getting LOTS of rain.
> Good luck and stay safe.
> Off to bed for me.
> Say hi to the Dame if you see her.


I will do that for you. We usually bump into each other sometime during the evening. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope the snow doesn't lock you in. We seem to be done with winter. My car is visible for the first time in over a week.
> 
> Molly Ivins was wonderful. Thanks, Cheeky. Or Lisa, according to Solow, who's adamant that you two are one and the same. It's a kind of psychosis, I think.


Yes, it is a relatively new disorder seen in certain ultra conservative groups in the U.S. It's been called the Kissing Cousin Syndrome. Lots of it in the southern states and a little in the Midwest.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My first delivery was in 1972 and I got four days of pampering. This a couple hours and you're out seems nuts. Shouldn't everything be stabilized before you go home? Baby eating well? Diapers dirty? Sorry, I couldn't think of another way to put it.



susanmos2000 said:


> I got about 36 hours (including labor) for the birth of my son, and believe me I was delighted to be "sprung" just before noon on December 25th. But I certainly didn't appreciate the nurses prodding me to my feet just a scant hour after the birth. I suppose they do that to prevent complications like blood clots, but I was exhausted!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> That NJ bridge mess is bringing out all kinds of interesting information.
> Rachel Maddow is driving me mad with the repitition of some of it. This lastest bit about this man Mr. Samson helping his clients wipe out the fee they paid for parking lot rentals is astounding.
> Gov. Christie must be ready to scream as he would at a female teacher.
> Of course, he had no idea who he was surrounding himself with.


>>>>>>>>Of course not. Riiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. It should not be painful.



Janet Cooke said:


> I would think if someone was doing something to my cervix that made me want to scream that the medical professional was inept. It shouldn't hurt. discomfort yes, pain no. So they may be specialized but they suck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That Samson guy needs to be removed from his office immediately. He's a common crook, though in NJ that's nothing.


<<<whispering....birds of a feather. >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I skip years, I am pretty in tune... the worst that can happen is that I will die.


I figure everyone dies eventually. What are you going to do? Wait for the Ascension? I don't want to take it with me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems to me the non-team member would have to be a crook to be trusted. IMHO



Janet Cooke said:


> That seems pretty stupid to me, why would anyone trust a person not on the team to play along?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I miss Molly Ivans. RIP but keep kickin and have fun doin it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good evening. Talking about Christie and his band of merry men and women? There is a blizzard going on outside and I can't see the houses across the street. Came across this quote and I thought I would share it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Seems to me the non-team member would have to be a crook to be trusted. IMHO


I had to read this twice before I realized how clever it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tomorrow is another day, Scarlet.



Poor Purl said:


> It's been at least ten years for me. But you're right about the worst. Oh tra la, I'll worry about it next year.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm the late shift and Mountain time. Just like to catch up before bed. Sleep well merry people.



Janet Cooke said:


> Ah, I wish I had more energy.
> We are getting LOTS of rain.
> Good luck and stay safe.
> Off to bed for me.
> Say hi to the Dame if you see her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard it called 'sister kissing' meaning no fun at all.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, it is a relatively new disorder seen in certain ultra conservative groups in the U.S. It's been called the Kissing Cousin Syndrome. Lots of it in the southern states and a little in the Midwest.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I had to read this twice before I realized how clever it is.


That's high praise. Thank you master.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guess I'm the late shift and Mountain time. Just like to catch up before bed. Sleep well merry people.


Sleep well yourself. I'm getting off this machine so I can knit a bit. Cheeky, too, goodnight.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> My first delivery was in 1972 and I got four days of pampering. This a couple hours and you're out seems nuts. Shouldn't everything be stabilized before you go home? Baby eating well? Diapers dirty? Sorry, I couldn't think of another way to put it.


It probably would make sense to hold new moms for a few days, but I think the 24 to 36 hour thing has become the norm. It could be worse--I remember in the 90s hearing that some hospitals tried to cut it back to 12-18 hours. The end result was the women labored in cars in the hospital parking lot until they literally couldn't stand it. Awful.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> My first delivery was in 1972 and I got four days of pampering. This a couple hours and you're out seems nuts. Shouldn't everything be stabilized before you go home? Baby eating well? Diapers dirty? Sorry, I couldn't think of another way to put it.


They do make sure you are stabilized before you leave and if there are any problems you stay. With my son, he was in the special care unit (low level NICU) and we both stayed. With my daughter we also stayed longer because of her blood tests. They are generally very careful. I think they may discharge the "normal" people earlier than they used to but they don't have such a hard time keeping them longer if needed. I also had a home health nurse come with my son to check a few days later.

Just think of all those moms who do home births now! I couldn't do that (not that I'm outright opposed to it, I have complicated pregnancies and have had birth issues) but I can't imagine having more than one kid at home and all over you immediately after the birth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hospitals are so filled with super-germs that you are better out of there as quickly as possible. Night.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> They do make sure you are stabilized before you leave and if there are any problems you stay. With my son, he was in the special care unit (low level NICU) and we both stayed. With my daughter we also stayed longer because of her blood tests. They are generally very careful. I think they may discharge the "normal" people earlier than they used to but they don't have such a hard time keeping them longer if needed. I also had a home health nurse come with my son to check a few days later.
> 
> Just think of all those moms who do home births now! I couldn't do that (not that I'm outright opposed to it, I have complicated pregnancies and have had birth issues) but I can't imagine having more than one kid at home and all over you immediately after the birth.


I agree with you there, Lkholcomb. I was pleased to be discharged so quickly--it was Christmas day, after all--but then I didn't have a child or two (plus all the dirty dishes and clothes they generate) waiting back at the house for me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sleep well yourself. I'm getting off this machine so I can knit a bit. Cheeky, too, goodnight.


Good night, Purl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You sound very reasonable. I think a 'normal' birth can turn into a 'high risk' birth quickly. I say be prepared. IMHO



Lkholcomb said:


> They do make sure you are stabilized before you leave and if there are any problems you stay. With my son, he was in the special care unit (low level NICU) and we both stayed. With my daughter we also stayed longer because of her blood tests. They are generally very careful. I think they may discharge the "normal" people earlier than they used to but they don't have such a hard time keeping them longer if needed. I also had a home health nurse come with my son to check a few days later.
> 
> Just think of all those moms who do home births now! I couldn't do that (not that I'm outright opposed to it, I have complicated pregnancies and have had birth issues) but I can't imagine having more than one kid at home and all over you immediately after the birth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Close to bazinga time for me.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> My first delivery was in 1972 and I got four days of pampering. This a couple hours and you're out seems nuts. Shouldn't everything be stabilized before you go home? Baby eating well? Diapers dirty? Sorry, I couldn't think of another way to put it.


My first was in '69, I left the hospital "against medical advice" so that I could be home for Thanksgiving. I don't recall how long I was in there, oh duh, monday to wednesday.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That NJ bridge mess is bringing out all kinds of interesting information.
> Rachel Maddow is driving me mad with the repitition of some of it. This lastest bit about this man Mr. Samson helping his clients wipe out the fee they paid for parking lot rentals is astounding.
> Gov. Christie must be ready to scream as he would at a female teacher.
> Of course, he had no idea who he was surrounding himself with.


Yes, I watched that too. Scott Walker is the same type of governor that Christie is. They know what everyone is doing at all times, unless someone is doing something wrong, then they know nothing, nothing, nothing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

And yet another state run by nuts.

http://jalopnik.com/georgia-has-a-confederate-flag-license-plate-and-people-1525959950


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey is exactly that - officers are divided pretty evenly between the states. Christie could only make half the appointments; Cuomo actually chose someone competent for his top pick. At yesterday's press conference he (Pat Foye, the Exec Dir) was asked how things would change with Wildstein gone, and he said he didn't think they would change at all.


They asked him what Wildstein's job was and he said he did political stuff. The two main legislators have seen Wildstein's emails without all the stuff blacked out. Those should be interesting. Wildstein was named the director of Interstate Capital Projects, a title that previously had not existed at the bi-state agency. I just read this and I don't think I had ever heard his title before. Wildstein's role included scrutinizing the agency's business for the governor so people were careful about what they said when Wildstein was in the room, always assuming it would get back to Christie. There were 35 new Port Authority hires directed by Christie during his first year in office. That's more than the last four governors combined.
Nicole Crifo, a former aide to Christie, was liaison from the governor's office to the Port Authority has been named chief of staff to Deb Gramiccioni, who is the deputy director of the bi-state agency, replacing Bill Beroni. Crifo is under subpoena. The name Nicole appeared twice in the Wildstein eamils. She went from a salary of $110,000 to $184,366.

http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2014/02/former_christie_staffer_under_subpoena_takes_job_with_port_authority.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> They asked him what Wildstein's job was and he said he did political stuff. The two main legislators have seen Wildstein's emails without all the stuff blacked out. Those should be interesting. Wildstein was named the director of Interstate Capital Projects, a title that previously had not existed at the bi-state agency. I just read this and I don't think I had ever heard his title before. Wildstein's role included scrutinizing the agency's business for the governor so people were careful about what they said when Wildstein was in the room, always assuming it would get back to Christie. There were 35 new Port Authority hires directed by Christie during his first year in office. That's more than the last four governors combined.
> Nicole Crifo, a former aide to Christie, was liaison from the governor's office to the Port Authority has been named chief of staff to Deb Gramiccioni, who is the deputy director of the bi-state agency, replacing Bill Beroni. Crifo is under subpoena. The name Nicole appeared twice in the Wildstein eamils. She went from a salary of $110,000 to $184,366.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2014/02/former_christie_staffer_under_subpoena_takes_job_with_port_authority.html


Christie's appointees do quite well for themselves. Wildstein never had a job description; he got about $150,000 for doing whatever he felt like, which gave him plenty of time to plan traffic jams. He also apparently didn't have a resume. You probably know all this, since you're really up on the subject, but it doesn't hurt for other people to see what's been going on there.

Do you know, since you say Christie had 35 appointments to the Port Authority, whether New York had so many?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Christie's appointees do quite well for themselves. Wildstein never had a job description; he got about $150,000 for doing whatever he felt like, which gave him plenty of time to plan traffic jams. He also apparently didn't have a resume. You probably know all this, since you're really up on the subject, but it doesn't hurt for other people to see what's been going on there.
> 
> Do you know, since you say Christie had 35 appointments to the Port Authority, whether New York had so many?[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Christie's appointees do quite well for themselves. Wildstein never had a job description; he got about $150,000 for doing whatever he felt like, which gave him plenty of time to plan traffic jams. He also apparently didn't have a resume. You probably know all this, since you're really up on the subject, but it doesn't hurt for other people to see what's been going on there.
> ...


I don't think I'll ever have the time to read all of these links, but the first one tells why Cuomo is backing away from the whole mess. I doubt that he'll ever grow a backbone. He's his father's son - Mario Cuomo was a well-liked, even loved by some people, governor, but Andrew can't get out of his shadow.

Thanks for all this work, NJG.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Rush Limbaugh's 'Radio Daddy' Clear Channel Reports $309 Million In 4th Quarter Losses
by Leslie SalzilloFollow

Yes. Clear Channel/CCI has once again reported an extremely heavy loss in their 4th quarter and year ending report. It's no surprise the Bain-owned media giant, home of Rush Limbaugh's vile commentary, continues to fail on Wall Street. Since Limbaugh's 3-day on-air attack of then unknown Sandra Fluke, two years ago, the public protests against 'hate radio' have only strengthened and grown in numbers.

In last year's 1st quarterly report, Clear Channel showed a $210 million drop in revenue. And now in their final quarterly report of 2013, the losses have widened substantially, according Wall Street Journal:

CC Media is the vehicle used by private-equity firms Bain Capital LLC and Thomas H. Lee Partners LP to privatize Clear Channel Communications in 2008. The company reported for the latest period a loss of $309.2 million, compared with a year-earlier loss of $191.3 million, and pointed to equity in losses of nonconsolidated affiliates and higher interest expenses.

Revenue slid to $1.69 billion from $1.7 billion a year before as a 2% decrease in its outdoor revenue offset growth in its media and entertainment segment.

Additional bad news was noted in an earlier diary from less than three months ago and reported by Bloomberg that

"Clear Channels interest expenses have surpassed its operating income in every quarter since the end of 2008." "The company is just treading water, said Spencer Godfrey, an analyst at debt researcher KDP Investment Advisors Inc. 

It's unknown how much, if any, of the CCI major loss is directly attributed to the Rush Limbaugh protest, and I don't expect Clear Channel will be doling out any self-incriminating hints. But it's still enjoyable for many to see this Apres Romney-Bain Limbaugh supporter having a real rough go. It should be noted, the latter link of information which also appeared in Liberals Unite garnered over 80,000 Facebook likes/shares within 24 hours of being published, and then another 10,000 just 'hangin' around'. This shows how much of the public is starving to see Rush Limbaugh go down. Sadly and understandably, there are a small number of liberal folks unhappy with the boycotts. They are blaming the Rush Limbaugh protests for losing some of their favorite left-wing radio hosts. I hope in time, they will assign that blame to the true culprits - the Clear Channel/Cumulus/Premiere CEOs who have opted to keep racist, homophobic, bigoted, and misogynistic shows on the air. The people of America are sick of the hate that poisons our public radio, and they are using their freedom of speech, via protests, petitions, and boycotts to make their voices heard. It's a wonderful thing, and it's working. Thousand of companies have pulled sponsorship from Rush Limbaugh's show, as well as like-minded shows.

Here is how most folks have become involved in the movement:

Facebook: BoycottRush Facebook Group (Over 78,000 following)
Limbaugh Sponsor & Clear Channel Petition (Over 53,000 signatures)
Join The Fight To Flush Rush Facebook Group
The StopRush Extensive Sponsor Database

The boycotts are also being supported by womens rights organizations like, UniteWomen.org and NOW -- and by many progressive sites/pages including Being Liberal, Daily Kos, Media Matters, Liberals Unite, and Political Loudmouth.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

These guys are nuts.

At the headquarters where Republicans are plotting their takeover of the Senate, camouflage netting hangs from the ceiling and walls. Military surplus sandbags are piled up around operatives desks. And an ex-Marine named Ward Baker rattles off statistics that add up to trouble for Democrats.

Our mentality is that we are at war every day, said Baker, who as political director of the National Republican Senatorial Committee is helping command the 2014 midterm campaigns. Were here for one reason: to win the majority. Anything else is a failure.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/in-2014-midterms-parties-see-different-issues-and-states-as-path-to-senate-majority/2014/02/19/5a472b70-957f-11e3-8461-8a24c7bf0653_story.html?hpid=z1


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the answer for conservatives. You love the inequality--move to Russia. You hate the LGBT community--move to Russia. Jon Stewart is funny, but makes so much sense most of the time.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/20/1279014/-MUST-SEE-Jason-Jones-shows-how-American-right-wingers-should-move-to-Russia?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

http://content.sierraclub.org/press-releases/2014/02/kasich-administration-caught-fracking-conspiracy-cover

The republican governors are continuing to get themselves in trouble and make the news. Now it is Gov Kasich who is being called on the carpet. I think they should just keep it up. Let everyone see their true character.

Scientists have known for decades that fracking and waste water injection can trigger earthquakes. For instance, it appears linked with Oklahoma's strongest recorded quake in 2011, as well as a rash of more than 180 minor tremors in Texas between Oct. 30, 2008, and May 31, 2009.

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/confirmed-fracking-practices-blame-ohio-earthquakes-f8C11073601


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have one thing I have to try to supply about another ACA horror story shown to be a lie. 
I need a nap. Ugh.

I love it I typed horry rather that horror, I think I was still on track with LTL fantasies. What was that character's name? Mandingo.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Nikki Haley, Governor of South Carolina said that if companies that try to come to her state are Union, they are discouraged from doing that. What? You want to bring jobs to South Carolina, but I will stop you from coming because I won't let the union in. I want my state to continue to keep people working at the poverty and below poverty level. Boy doesn't that show a typical republican.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

1


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

John McCain and Rand Paul actually came out and spoke against what Ted Nugent said about President Obama. Amazing and so appreciated that at least two republicans had the guts to do that. Usually what you hear is well, those are not the words I would have used.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janet Cooke said:


> 1


This is happening over and over again.

Even I thought there might be a lot more people falling through the cracks...

But it seems that FauxKochNews can't even find ONE honest to goodness case of someone being worse off because of Obamacare.

Don't get me wrong. I'm sure there are some out there. It's absolutely true that because the choice of a public option was not allowed by Republican, some middle class people who are making too much to get subsidies but make too little to pay for some of the more comprehensive coverage, WILL end up with less choices.

But that has nothing to do with Obamacare other than it's the GOP who watered down the bill leaving those people vulnerable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for printing the links. Most interesting. Busy bees not making honey.

It will be even more interesting to see who gets thrown under the bus? Or perhaps over the bridge would be better.

Even more to the point, I wonder if anything will actually change? Stay tuned.



NJG said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Christie's appointees do quite well for themselves. Wildstein never had a job description; he got about $150,000 for doing whatever he felt like, which gave him plenty of time to plan traffic jams. He also apparently didn't have a resume. You probably know all this, since you're really up on the subject, but it doesn't hurt for other people to see what's been going on there.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are these idiots for real? Please tell me it's a prank.



NJG said:


> These guys are nuts.
> 
> At the headquarters where Republicans are plotting their takeover of the Senate, camouflage netting hangs from the ceiling and walls. Military surplus sandbags are piled up around operatives desks. And an ex-Marine named Ward Baker rattles off statistics that add up to trouble for Democrats.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be happy to contribute to the one-way ticket fund.



NJG said:


> This is the answer for conservatives. You love the inequality--move to Russia. You hate the LGBT community--move to Russia. Jon Stewart is funny, but makes so much sense most of the time.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/20/1279014/-MUST-SEE-Jason-Jones-shows-how-American-right-wingers-should-move-to-Russia?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And she's b_______? Hope she gets her old plan back if she's unable to announce her apology.



Janet Cooke said:


> 1


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> This is happening over and over again.
> 
> Even I thought there might be a lot more people falling through the cracks...
> 
> ...


I think that those who are falling through the cracks are largely those who live in red states without extended Medicaid. 
Doesn't necessarily make it so. 
That info about those who have some money going outside the exchanges makes some sense so that explains some more coverage. 
If someone had no hope of catching a rate break by using an exchange it would make sense to just call an insurance agent and have them pull together a couple of options. It is a logical option.

I am more concerned about those who are getting up there and hitting health care roadblocks who don't have the faculties and supports to wrangle with the system. 
Just because I don't want to hang around forever doesn't meant that people shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Heigh Ho Heigh Ho

About 10 minutes of al Jazeera and off to bed. 
Sunshine and 50s tomorrow.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Heigh Ho Heigh Ho
> 
> About 10 minutes of al Jazeera and off to bed.
> Sunshine and 50s tomorrow.


And here I sit in snow up to my eyeballs and near zero temps for the next several days. I would cry but my tears would freeze on my cheeks.   
Enjoy the nice weather, Janet. Sigh, sigh that is me sighing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And here I sit in snow up to my eyeballs and near zero temps for the next several days. I would cry but my tears would freeze on my cheeks.
> Enjoy the nice weather, Janet. Sigh, sigh that is me sighing.


You're really snowed in. Bummer.

You just made me think of a story I used to read my son, called Tear Water Tea. Now I'm feeling nostalgic for those days again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Cooke - In NYC it will be 53 with the long forgotten yellow orb in the sky. But snow will return on Tuesday and Wed. Bleep!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hey Cooke - In NYC it will be 53 with the long forgotten yellow orb in the sky. But snow will return on Tuesday and Wed. Bleep!


Tuesday or Wednesday is fine, I just need to have some lawn and hedge area cleared so that there is a place for run off to disappear. My driveway is a huge puddle.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Nikki Haley, Governor of South Carolina said that if companies that try to come to her state are Union, they are discouraged from doing that. What? You want to bring jobs to South Carolina, but I will stop you from coming because I won't let the union in. I want my state to continue to keep people working at the poverty and below poverty level. Boy doesn't that show a typical republican.


It certainly is a typical repub and the voters must like it cuz there she sits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Yes, I watched that too. Scott Walker is the same type of governor that Christie is. They know what everyone is doing at all times, unless someone is doing something wrong, then they know nothing, nothing, nothing.


NJG
Christie and Walker are turning into "Schultz: "I know nothing".
YEAH - tell me another one. There is NOTHING that goes on around them that they do not direct. Staff probably even has to get permission to go the the Bathroom.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cooke - when you have a moment send me a pattern for one of your cloths. I might have some cotton yarn hidden in the depths of my storage closet. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> Christie and Walker are turning into "Schultz: "I know nothing".
> YEAH - tell me another one. There is NOTHING that goes on around them that they do not direct. Staff probably even has to get permission to go the the Bathroom.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> Christie and Walker are turning into "Schultz: "I know nothing".
> YEAH - tell me another one. There is NOTHING that goes on around them that they do not direct. Staff probably even has to get permission to go the the Bathroom.


They report directly to the Koch brothers; I think the Kochs supply the big boards attached to the bathroom key.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cooke - when you have a moment send me a pattern for one of your cloths. I might have some cotton yarn hidden in the depths of my storage closet. Thanks.


SQM I can do better than that, do a search for dishcloths here on KP or or go into Links and whatever and you will find more patterns and pictures of everything from alphabet letters to zebras, lighthouses to mansions... 
have fun, don't get lost for too many hours.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Been there. Done that. Such fun to do simple, fast useful things.



Janet Cooke said:


> SQM I can do better than that, do a search for dishcloths here on KP or or go into Links and whatever and you will find more patterns and pictures of everything from alphabet letters to zebras, lighthouses to mansions...
> have fun, don't get lost for too many hours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Come on women. Shut down what we can. The Republican Party. (Whatever they're celebrating, it isn't women. )



Janet Cooke said:


> /


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Come on women. Shut down what we can. The Republican Party. (Whatever they're celebrating, it isn't women. )


You can say that again, Sister. 
Now back to bird feeder repair. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE this nice weather.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

These are the kind of spokespersons the Republicans have. Speaks volumes about their character and the disrespect they have for not only President Obama but all women.

Ted Nugent is becoming a real problem for Texas Republicans in their right-wing crusade to stop Wendy Davisso big that he actually had to come out and apologize for calling President Obama a subhuman mongrel.

We need candidate Democrat Wendy Davis to beat Ted Nugent and Sarah Palins favored candidate, Gregg Abbott.

I say apologize with quotes because it was really a nopology. Just read it for yourself: I do apologizenot necessarily to the Presidentbut on behalf of much better men than myself.

Basically, Ted Nugent called President Obama a subhuman mongrel and said women running for office were varmints, fat pigs, and dirty whores andbelieve it or notthat was causing headaches for his friends, like Republican candidate for Texas Governor Greg Abbott. So he had to nopologize.

Meanwhile, Greg Abbott and the Texas GOP havent bothered to comment on Nugents history with underage girlssomething hes admitted to and even wrote a song about.

Long story short: Ted Nugent is sinking Texas Republicans. Lets throw them an anvil and elect a pro-choice Democrat as the next governor of Texas.

Keep fighting,
Chris Bowers, Daily Kos


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It certainly is a typical repub and the voters must like it cuz there she sits.


Hard to fathom. The righties were gloating because auto workers at the plant in Tennessee voted not to unionize. It was "their free choice" and proof, they said, that no sane worker ever willingly joined a union. Guess they're not so confident as they sounded if they favor turning union organizers away at their borders. Freedom of choice is crucial, it seems--as long as it coincides with the rightie agenda.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Fracking is ok in your back yard, but just don't do it in mine.

Exxon CEO Rex Tillerson may be the world's biggest fracker (Exxon is the biggest natural gas producer in the U.S.) but he isn't stupid. He'll frack my backyard and tell me it's good for me and he'll frack your place too, but don't let any frackers near his home. He knows damn well that fracking lowers property values, but he wouldn't admit it until the frackers came to his place. He just joined a lawsuit to stop the fracking because it would lower the value of his property.

Oh, but his concern is about the devaluation of his property, not the fracking. Ya, right.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/21/1279443/-Exxon-CEO-Joins-Lawsuit-to-Stop-Fracking-Near-His-Home?detail=email


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am grateful that I have no memory of Nugent as a rocker - especially now that he is off it. Does he still record? If he has a label, maybe they forced that inadequate utterance out of him.

But what has happened to that other moran - the duck hunter? Has he been made acceptable again?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am grateful that I have no memory of Nugent as a rocker - especially now that he is off it. Does he still record? If he has a label, maybe they forced that inadequate utterance out of him.
> 
> But what has happened to that other moran - the duck hunter? Has he been made acceptable again?


I have no memory of him either and I am so grateful that I never listened to him.

How is this not a bigger story? Sure, everyone is all over Ted Nugent for being a draft dodger who urinated and defecated on himself prior to his military review to avoid fighting for his country in Vietnam. But rarely do I see many people discuss this mans disgusting past with underaged girls. In 1978, at the age of 30, he became the legal guardian of a 17-year-old Hawaiian girl because legally he wasnt able to marry her. In other words, he became her legal guardian at 30 years of age so he could use her as his own personal 17-year-old sex toy. Then in 1981, when he was 33, he released a song titled Jailbait.

See more: The Horrifying Song Ted Nugent Released in 1981 that Nobody Seems to be Talking About (VIDEO)

http://www.forwardprogressives.com/horrifying-song-ted-nugent-released-1981-nobody-seems-talking-video/


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Novel way of avoiding a bad war. My esteem rises a centimeter for him for dodging the draft in those horrible days. The rest is distasteful and I am glad I never was into his music.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> Come on women. Shut down what we can. The Republican Party. (Whatever they're celebrating, it isn't women. )


Unless its dancers with very little (or no) clothes on. Didn't they get dancers for one of their party things? Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am grateful that I have no memory of Nugent as a rocker - especially now that he is off it. Does he still record? If he has a label, maybe they forced that inadequate utterance out of him.
> 
> But what has happened to that other moran - the duck hunter? Has he been made acceptable again?


The duck decoy is only acceptable to pigs. 
Nugent should go back to wearing a load of chit in his drawers for days on end, it is very fitting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Unless its dancers with very little (or no) clothes on. Didn't they get dancers for one of their party things? Or am I remembering wrong?


Conventions are all known for their inappropriate activities, I think. Maybe Mary Kay is a safe one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Unless its dancers with very little (or no) clothes on. Didn't they get dancers for one of their party things? Or am I remembering wrong?


You're remembering right. It was one of the things Michael Steele gave approval for when he was chairman of the party.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am grateful that I have no memory of Nugent as a rocker - especially now that he is off it.


You didn't miss anything, believe me. One of his songs was "Jailbait" which extols having sex with a 13 year-old...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Novel way of avoiding a bad war. My esteem rises a centimeter for him for dodging the draft in those horrible days. The rest is distasteful and I am glad I never was into his music.


There are people I know who exiled themselves to Canada away from their families for years and years, I have respect for them as they sacrificed for what they believed was right. 
This man, regardless of how he avoided going into the military lied about it. 
So he is a creepy liar.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't criticize any manner of avoiding an immoral war and I will certainly not judge anyone who tried any means. My ex claimed he was gay even tho he was married for a number of years during that time. Likewise a long time friend did the same. My Ex worked for the Friends driving the boys to Canada. 

Since I do not know Nugent expect for this week, how did he lie?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't criticize any manner of avoiding an immoral war and I will certainly not judge anyone who tried any means. My ex claimed he was gay even tho he was married for a number of years during that time. Likewise a long time friend did the same. My Ex worked for the Friends driving the boys to Canada.
> 
> Since I do not know Nugent expect for this week, how did he lie?


That's what I was wondering--the draft board obviously took Nugent's dirty drawers as evidence of his mental instability. Now, some forty years later, it seems clear that they were on to something.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's what I was wondering--the draft board obviously took Nugent's dirty drawers as evidence of his mental instability. Now, some forty years later, it seems clear that they were on to something.


 :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/nugent.asp

G'Night, Folks...wore myself out today, and it was wonderful.



SQM said:


> I don't criticize any manner of avoiding an immoral war and I will certainly not judge anyone who tried any means. My ex claimed he was gay even tho he was married for a number of years during that time. Likewise a long time friend did the same. My Ex worked for the Friends driving the boys to Canada.
> 
> Since I do not know Nugent expect for this week, how did he lie?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/nugent.asp
> 
> G'Night, Folks...wore myself out today, and it was wonderful.


Great research Cooke. Loved the articles but it is becoming TMI about a guy I rather not have on my mind. Rather use the brain space for comtemplating knitting wash cloths.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't criticize any manner of avoiding an immoral war and I will certainly not judge anyone who tried any means. My ex claimed he was gay even tho he was married for a number of years during that time. Likewise a long time friend did the same. My Ex worked for the Friends driving the boys to Canada.
> 
> Since I do not know Nugent expect for this week, how did he lie?


If he had avoided it because it was an immoral war, that would be one thing. But according to him he didn't want to give up his life as a rocker. Like Dick Cheney, he had "other priorities." I think he left out the part about being afraid to fight. The war was okay with him, as long as other men fought it.

Not just a liar. A chicken-hearted liar.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Then the leopard does not change his spots. Idiot then, idiot now. 

Now didn't one of the Johnson or Nixon girls marry a Nugent? Who am I thinking of?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Great research Cooke. Loved the articles but it is becoming TMI about a guy I rather not have on my mind. Rather use the brain space for comtemplating knitting wash cloths.


That is the beauty of those little squares, they leave you brain open for other things. 
Oh, and if I seriously mess up a section, I just finish off and use it for dusting or cleaning mirrors... no harm, no foul.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If he had avoided it because it was an immoral war, that would be one thing. But according to him he didn't want to give up his life as a rocker. Like Dick Cheney, he had "other priorities." I think he left out the part about being afraid to fight. The war was okay with him, as long as other men fought it.
> 
> Not just a liar. A chicken-hearted liar.


Absolutely right, it isn't like it was a moral thing for him, it was just that other people should die. Not that he was the only one, he just bragged about it and then said "nah, that wasn't me, I was play acting", the man is a first class scumbag.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard an interview on NPR about this column/doctor opiner yesterday. As I talked to my daughter last night I said I have to update my end of life paperwork, it doesn't go far enough. 
Here is a piece of what I heard yesterday. 
When I have the time and interest to look up the interview on NPR I will post again. 
Doctors pretty much want nothing but pain meds when they get ready to go.

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/fieldclinic/Doctors-die-differently-than-their-patients.html


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> I heard an interview on NPR about this column/doctor opiner yesterday. As I talked to my daughter last night I said I have to update my end of life paperwork, it doesn't go far enough.
> Here is a piece of what I heard yesterday.
> When I have the time and interest to look up the interview on NPR I will post again.
> Doctors pretty much want nothing but pain meds when they get ready to go.
> ...


Add nurses to that. My mil has told us she has a DNR and if we come downstairs and find her dead to wait until she's cold and dead then call. My husband keeps saying he wants DNR tattooed on his chest when he gets old.

The difference is that we actually see what all the stuff they do to keep a person alive looks like. It's rather grousome acually.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Add nurses to that. My mil has told us she has a DNR and if we come downstairs and find her dead to wait until she's cold and dead then call. My husband keeps saying he wants DNR tattooed on his chest when he gets old.
> 
> The difference is that we actually see what all the stuff they do to keep a person alive looks like. It's rather grousome acually.


You are so right. A friend of mine had his mother at the U of I after a stroke. They wanted to do brain surgery. They didn't expect any change, she was in a coma and 89 years old, but they had to offer that option. He said no of course.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Add nurses to that. My mil has told us she has a DNR and if we come downstairs and find her dead to wait until she's cold and dead then call. My husband keeps saying he wants DNR tattooed on his chest when he gets old.
> 
> The difference is that we actually see what all the stuff they do to keep a person alive looks like. It's rather grousome acually.


That is the advice that my mother and I were given when she brought up end of life stuff with her primary care..."Do NOT call the EMTs, they have to work on you."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> You are so right. A friend of mine had his mother at the U of I after a stroke. They wanted to do brain surgery. They didn't expect any change, she was in a coma and 89 years old, but they had to offer that option. He said no of course.


It reminded me of SQM's friends relaying that they are being sent home from the hospital "before they recovered". 
The thing is they are not going to recover. 
Our bodies quit on us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> It reminded me of SQM's friends relaying that they are being sent home from the hospital "before they recovered".
> The thing is they are not going to recover.
> Our bodies quit on us.


Sometimes the patient and/or the family does not want to cry uncle. So who should be in charge of making that decision for a very old person?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sometimes the patient and/or the family does not want to cry uncle. So who should be in charge of making that decision for a very old person?


The individual is, obviously, but said individual needs to realize that quality of life issues are real not some phantom. 
I know that it sounds harsh, but, everyone has a right to beat their head against a wall, too. That doesn't mean that it is recommended. 
There just is no fixing some physical deterioration, just because the heart continues to beat doesn't mean that the body is in good shape.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The ideal situation would be that everyone has made that decision and has it in writing before the time it is needed. Also make your wishes know to family members ahead of time and I have already given that information to my Dr also.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> The ideal situation would be that everyone has made that decision and has it in writing before the time it is needed. Also make your wishes know to family members ahead of time and I have already given that information to my Dr also.


Uh huh, I am drawing up a paper that is much more specific than the one I am operating on now. 
I don't want the kids to have to wrangle with following my instructions. If every intervention is laid out there, it is clear to medical personal that they should just let my body shut down. That is a recommendation that the hospice centers go with, the ones around here, at least.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is the radiolab segment that I heard.

I think that the first section is about rabies, also very interesting. 
http://www.radiolab.org/stations/


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

NJG said:


> You are so right. A friend of mine had his mother at the U of I after a stroke. They wanted to do brain surgery. They didn't expect any change, she was in a coma and 89 years old, but they had to offer that option. He said no of course.


We had one doctor who would do surgery on anybody. Really anybody. She had a person in their 90's who she advised to have surgery. The patient told her no, but the doctor continued harping. The patient told her to get out of the room! All the other staff resisted the urge to applaud her, lol.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> That is the advice that my mother and I were given when she brought up end of life stuff with her primary care..."Do NOT call the EMTs, they have to work on you."


Yup, most states paramedics can't pronounce you dead so they need to try to revive you. But if you have the DNR papers with you they don't. But it needs to be the special home DNRs, not the hospital ones. People are advised to keep the papers on the refrigerator or other obvious spot for family to hand to the emt's as they walk through the door, then they can't start CPR.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Yup, most states paramedics can't pronounce you dead so they need to try to revive you. But if you have the DNR papers with you they don't. But it needs to be the special home DNRs, not the hospital ones. People are advised to keep the papers on the refrigerator or other obvious spot for family to hand to the emt's as they walk through the door, then they can't start CPR.


Better yet just don't call.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> We had one doctor who would do surgery on anybody. Really anybody. She had a person in their 90's who she advised to have surgery. The patient told her no, but the doctor continued harping. The patient told her to get out of the room! All the other staff resisted the urge to applaud her, lol.


What would have been the point, esp. since the patient didn't want it? Did the doctor see this as just a way to keep her hand in? Horrible.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Uh huh, I am drawing up a paper that is much more specific than the one I am operating on now.
> I don't want the kids to have to wrangle with following my instructions. If every intervention is laid out there, it is clear to medical personal that they should just let my body shut down. That is a recommendation that the hospice centers go with, the ones around here, at least.


Keep in mind that kids do contest their parents wishes sometimes after their parent is unconscious. And if another child that is not the designated proxy chooses to make a stick and want services continued hospitals usually do. The hospitals don't want to worry about wrongful death suits later and they instead do whatever they can to treat the person until a court of law has decided. They don't take it to court either, but let the family take each other to court. It doesn't matter your written wishes once you become unconscious, the proxy/family decide. It is also very important to make sure your proxy will carry out your wishes. For instance my mil knew my fil could never withdraw care so she made sure that her son was the health care proxy. Many people "chicken out" when push comes to shove.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe the doctor got off by doing surgery. What was her loss rate?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

More likely she was afraid of being sued if she didn't do the surgery. A lot of people just don't want to accept that death is inevitable at some point no matter what and will sue if absolutely everything including the kitchen sink isn't thrown at the deceased. Doctors are often the target for their rage.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm leaving because I have to read the Gospel according to Luke. Very fitting, since he was a doctor and we're discussing medical stuff. Good night, all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What would have been the point, esp. since the patient didn't want it? Did the doctor see this as just a way to keep her hand in? Horrible.


Maybe her malpractice insurance payment was due.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Maybe the doctor got off by doing surgery. What was her loss rate?


I'm not sure, I can't remember.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> More likely she was afraid of being sued if she didn't do the surgery. A lot of people just don't want to accept that death is inevitable at some point no matter what and will sue if absolutely everything including the kitchen sink isn't thrown at the deceased. Doctors are often the target for their rage.


No, she liked trying the new surgeries. Having seen the outcome of her patients and the orders and such she just didn't care about being sued.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What would have been the point, esp. since the patient didn't want it? Did the doctor see this as just a way to keep her hand in? Horrible.


She had a massive god complex. It came out in the way she treated staff as well. She also wanted to try the new surgeries and push the envelope.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Keep in mind that kids do contest their parents wishes sometimes after their parent is unconscious. And if another child that is not the designated proxy chooses to make a stick and want services continued hospitals usually do. The hospitals don't want to worry about wrongful death suits later and they instead do whatever they can to treat the person until a court of law has decided. They don't take it to court either, but let the family take each other to court. It doesn't matter your written wishes once you become unconscious, the proxy/family decide. It is also very important to make sure your proxy will carry out your wishes. For instance my mil knew my fil could never withdraw care so she made sure that her son was the health care proxy. Many people "chicken out" when push comes to shove.


While my political beliefs didn't stick my ethical leanings did. 
All of my children agree with my viewpoint, this is just to prevent them from having to make the call. 
I am not sure that all of them could deny care on dear old mom if they had to be ones to say to just let me go.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> While my political beliefs didn't stick my ethical leanings did.
> All of my children agree with my viewpoint, this is just to prevent them from having to make the call.
> I am not sure that all of them could deny care on dear old mom if they had to be ones to say to just let me go.


I was able to do it for my parents, because that was their wish and their life as they knew it was over. My 4th grade teacher lived a long time in a nursing home, loved that lady. She was curled up in the fetal position, not aware of anything going on around her, but her heart was strong. She was fed which I agree with. I could not go along with starving someone to death.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> I was able to do it for my parents, because that was their wish and their life as they knew it was over. My 4th grade teacher lived a long time in a nursing home, loved that lady. She was curled up in the fetal position, not aware of anything going on around her, but her heart was strong. She was fed which I agree with. I could not go along with starving someone to death.


Starving to death is a very simple and humane procedure. As your body shuts down there is no longer a mechanism to feel hungry. 
Artificial feeding just prolongs the agony.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I visited a dying woman in the hospital with a friend. The nurses were not giving her food or water. They said her body could not tolerate it. It took her about 2 weeks to die. I still think about that. It seemed like they were starving her to death but I believe the Cooke knows more about this.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I visited a dying woman in the hospital with a friend. The nurses were not giving her food or water. They said her body could not tolerate it. It took her about 2 weeks to die. I still think about that. It seemed like they were starving her to death but I believe the Cooke knows more about this.


I am no expert, I just have seen what I have seen. 
I am a bit confused by what you relate. 
How did you know that they had withdrawn sustenance? Did she call out for water? Was there a sign?

One of the signs of being dehydrated is that your body stops making you thirsty. 
These people can explain it much better than I. 
http://www.hospicemc.com/education/dehydration-and-starvation/


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My friend asked to give her dying friend some water but the nurse said not to since her body could no longer handle it. The nurse said it would cause a bad body reaction. This was the only time I witnessed anything like this so I cannot give any more info. I was escorting my elderly friend so she could pay this visit.

Anyway, I think we should be discussing the "religious freedom" law that has made it to the Arizona governor's desk or the draconian law in Uganda against gay people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> My friend asked to give her dying friend some water but the nurse said not to since her body could no longer handle it. The nurse said it would cause a bad body reaction. This was the only time I witnessed anything like this so I cannot give any more info. I was escorting my elderly friend so she could pay this visit.
> 
> Anyway, I think we should be discussing the "religious freedom" law that has made it to the Arizona governor's desk or the draconian law in Uganda against gay people.


Fire away.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> She had a massive god complex. It came out in the way she treated staff as well. She also wanted to try the new surgeries and push the envelope.


Ugh, she sounds like a reincarnation of Dr. Mengele.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am very unhappy about what is happening in Arizona with the Religious Freedom law. First, the right wing will attack the gays and then who will be next? A proponent for this law gave an example of a photographer not having to do photos of gay couples if it is against his/her beliefs. What do you think?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Starving to death is a very simple and humane procedure. As your body shuts down there is no longer a mechanism to feel hungry.
> Artificial feeding just prolongs the agony.


I agree with you, Janet--but dehydration brings about the end long before starvation kicks in.

My mother's brain and body were devastated by a decade-long series of strokes, and at the end she couldn't see, hear, or speak, and her body was contorted into a permanent fetal position. She had to be nourished with a feeding tube, but she kept pulling the thing out and having to have it reinserted. It took us a while to get what she was trying to say, but eventually we did understand. The last time she pulled it out we refused permission to have it reinserted, deciding instead to let nature take its course. The week that followed was agonizing for us, her children, but she seemed more at peace than we had ever seen her and passed very quietly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am very unhappy about what is happening in Arizona with the Religious Freedom law. First, the right wing will attack the gays and then who will be next? A proponent for this law gave an example of a photographer not having to do photos of gay couples if it is against his/her beliefs. What do you think?


Can a photographer be forced to take _any_ pictures he doesn't want to take? I guess if he accepts money to do the job he has to do it, but that doesn't strike me as a meaningful example. Aren't there laws in some states that allow pharmacists to withhold medications that go against their religious principles? That might be a better example, though it has nothing to do with same-sex marriage.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am very unhappy about what is happening in Arizona with the Religious Freedom law. First, the right wing will attack the gays and then who will be next? A proponent for this law gave an example of a photographer not having to do photos of gay couples if it is against his/her beliefs. What do you think?


First will be the gays?
LOL, you seem to have left out those folks who tan really well.
I think that the same will happen to photographers as happened to the bakery. They will be told that what they are doing is unconstitutional under the US Constitution and then they can choose to voluntarily go out of business or they can be driven out of business.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> First will be the gays?
> LOL, you seem to have left out those folks who tan really well.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Can a photographer be forced to take _any_ pictures he doesn't want to take? I guess if he accepts money to do the job he has to do it, but that doesn't strike me as a meaningful example. Aren't there laws in some states that allow pharmacists to withhold medications that go against their religious principles? That might be a better example, though it has nothing to do with same-sex marriage.


The difference is that the people getting the script are not in a protected group. 
There was a CO (I think) bakery that refused to do a cake for a gay couple and were found in violation of their civil rights.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am very unhappy about what is happening in Arizona with the Religious Freedom law. First, the right wing will attack the gays and then who will be next? A proponent for this law gave an example of a photographer not having to do photos of gay couples if it is against his/her beliefs. What do you think?


If brewer signs the bill, then there will be a law suit, that will takes its time to get through the courts and will eventually be declared unconstitutional. I hope it is put on hold while it goes through the courts so they can't enforce it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The difference is that the people getting the script are not in a protected group.
> There was a CO (I think) bakery that refused to do a cake for a gay couple and were found in violation of their civil rights.


A privately owned business? Frankly, I'm bothered that they can be forced to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with, for whatever reason. It's not the same as a restaurant, which is a public place, refusing to admit a gay couple. It's a private transaction between two parties, and if one of the parties doesn't want to enter into it, how can they be forced to? Again, unless they've accepted payment, thereby "signing the contract."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A privately owned business? Frankly, I'm bothered that they can be forced to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with, for whatever reason. It's not the same as a restaurant, which is a public place, refusing to admit a gay couple. It's a private transaction between two parties, and if one of the parties doesn't want to enter into it, how can they be forced to? Again, unless they've accepted payment, thereby "signing the contract."


Well, yes. It is exactly the same as a restaurant. They are offering a service whether that is meal prep or making your affair look wonderful. 
Frankly, while I might sue them I wouldn't want a bigot to do my wedding think of the "errors" they could make. 
Though, I suppose the same could be said for a restaurant.

They cannot be forced to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with. It is simply that the reason cannot be bigotry. 
A restaurant can refuse to serve people for all kinds of reasons just not due to bigotry.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did anyone watch Ed Schultz today? He was in Nebraska where the pipeline is suppose to go through. He will have more the rest of this week.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, yes. It is exactly the same as a restaurant. They are offering a service whether that is meal prep or making your affair look wonderful.
> Frankly, while I might sue them I wouldn't want a bigot to do my wedding think of the "errors" they could make.
> Though, I suppose the same could be said for a restaurant.
> 
> ...


I'm of two minds about this. But another question: does it work the same way for a customer? Can a customer decide s/he doesn't want to deal with a storekeeper or a baker or a restaurant owned/managed by someone s/he's bigoted against? Or can s/he be forced to buy her wedding cake from a gay baker?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A privately owned business? Frankly, I'm bothered that they can be forced to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with, for whatever reason. It's not the same as a restaurant, which is a public place, refusing to admit a gay couple. It's a private transaction between two parties, and if one of the parties doesn't want to enter into it, how can they be forced to? Again, unless they've accepted payment, thereby "signing the contract."


 This law would be a giant step backwards! It wouldn't be too long before the people who don't like blacks, Muslims, or some other groups begin pushing for the "right" to refuse services to those people. I mean, if you're against a business being 'forced' to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> This law would be a giant step backwards! It wouldn't be too long before the people who don't like blacks, Muslims, or some other groups begin pushing for the "right" to refuse services to those people. I mean, if you're against a business being 'forced' to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with...


I know you're right, but it doesn't feel right to me. I'll have to talk it over with my lawyer (DH).


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> My friend asked to give her dying friend some water but the nurse said not to since her body could no longer handle it. The nurse said it would cause a bad body reaction. This was the only time I witnessed anything like this so I cannot give any more info. I was escorting my elderly friend so she could pay this visit.
> 
> Anyway, I think we should be discussing the "religious freedom" law that has made it to the Arizona governor's desk or the draconian law in Uganda against gay people.


Yes it would cause a bad reaction. I've personally been at the bad, bad point of dehydration and at that point if you try to drink or eat anything it causes some of the absolute wretched and painful spasms and vomiting. I'm an expert at what it feels like to be critically dehydrated.

My mil was told by her pastor (and I've heard it elsewhere) that in Uganda there are Methodist missionaries who are a big part of the anti-gay people movement. She had asked about their opinion (at the church) about gay marriage. He said they couldn't do it and it wasn't likely to change soon (although he didn't seem to have an issue with it) because of the more extreme factions that were part of the worldwide Methodist church.

Do you think that going after the heads of that worldwide church would have an influence? Like letter writing campaigns?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Certainly signing petitions have proven helpful but I am not sure you can influence church heads into taking a more rational stance. I never thought of the missionaries being part of the Uganda issues. I hate when religions have such power.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, yes. It is exactly the same as a restaurant. They are offering a service whether that is meal prep or making your affair look wonderful.
> Frankly, while I might sue them I wouldn't want a bigot to do my wedding think of the "errors" they could make.
> Though, I suppose the same could be said for a restaurant.
> 
> ...


I don't get why they even tell why they are refusing service. Why not just refuse and not state the reasons? Are they making a huge deal out of it to make a point? Personally if something goes against my own religious or moral code I usually just move on. I don't make a huge deal about it (unless it is a huge grievance, then I will work peacefully and without hate to change it) because my religious and moral code is just that. But then I believe that is the huge difference between my religion and Christianity. I am secure in my religion. I don't need to shout if from the rooftops. I'm not secretive, just personal. I've had people ask questions and I honestly answer. But I think those who do make a huge deal about it and yell the loudest are those the most insecure in their religious and moral beliefs. The whole "thou don't protest too much" thing.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> This law would be a giant step backwards! It wouldn't be too long before the people who don't like blacks, Muslims, or some other groups begin pushing for the "right" to refuse services to those people. I mean, if you're against a business being 'forced' to do business with anyone they don't want to deal with...


Isn't it also counterproductive to capitalism? Wouldn't a capitalist want to do business? I just don't get it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> Isn't it also counterproductive to capitalism? Wouldn't a capitalist want to do business? I just don't get it.


You are assuming the Arizona law is rational. It isn't. Bigotry is its own crazy means to a crazy end.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Certainly signing petitions have proven helpful but I am not sure you can influence church heads into taking a more rational stance. I never thought of the missionaries being part of the Uganda issues. I hate when religions have such power.


Oh yes! I remember seeing documentaries not long ago about hate toward gay people in Africa spread by missionaries. Sad, really sad.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Well the "missionaries" are usually arrested as spies in North Korea and China. I will think about that for awhile.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm of two minds about this. But another question: does it work the same way for a customer? Can a customer decide s/he doesn't want to deal with a storekeeper or a baker or a restaurant owned/managed by someone s/he's bigoted against? Or can s/he be forced to buy her wedding cake from a gay baker?


Well, who would ever know why they made their decision?
Just as, my lovely Empress, if the bakery or photographer didn't want to make a political point they could just assert that they were all ready scheduled to make 39 cakes or to cover 45 weddings with their camera that day and every day rather than say, I won't take your business because you are First Nation, Latino, Asian, Jewish, or LGBTQ, or sitting in a wheelchair, or use a service dog to sooth your PTSD.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I don't get why they even tell why they are refusing service. Why not just refuse and not state the reasons? Are they making a huge deal out of it to make a point? Personally if something goes against my own religious or moral code I usually just move on. I don't make a huge deal about it (unless it is a huge grievance, then I will work peacefully and without hate to change it) because my religious and moral code is just that. But then I believe that is the huge difference between my religion and Christianity. I am secure in my religion. I don't need to shout if from the rooftops. I'm not secretive, just personal. I've had people ask questions and I honestly answer. But I think those who do make a huge deal about it and yell the loudest are those the most insecure in their religious and moral beliefs. The whole "thou don't protest too much" thing.


The thing is that these people apparently lack the sophistication of really experienced bigots. 
When they take a call over the phone and Janie says, I wanted to see if you could make a cake for my wedding they are not coy and get all excited cuz they see $800. walking in the door. 
Then when Janie and Josie walk in the door wanting two brides sporting strap ons as cake toppers they are aghast and blurt out their horror. 
If they were better at their bigotry, they would invite the caller in to the shop where they keep two sets of books, not to skimp on taxes those are out back, one with accurate bookings the other with massive orders placed for every weekend. 
If those darned undesirables saunter in out comes the "booked book" and TADA no more problems.

I have no doubt that it will be found that this is not about several local businesses having an issue with who the hell eats their cake. It is an alec type group behind this, just as the LDS put so much money into the Prop 8 fight in California.

And yes, I am being semi-goofy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I assume subterfuges are used all the time in businesses when an "unsavory" is to be served. But to blatantly make it a state law is another thing.

The Cooke is so wonderfully outrageous. She always makes me laugh and few people do! Long live Cooke who will cook for any type of person, I assume.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Yes it would cause a bad reaction. I've personally been at the bad, bad point of dehydration and at that point if you try to drink or eat anything it causes some of the absolute wretched and painful spasms and vomiting. I'm an expert at what it feels like to be critically dehydrated.
> 
> My mil was told by her pastor (and I've heard it elsewhere) that in Uganda there are Methodist missionaries who are a big part of the anti-gay people movement. She had asked about their opinion (at the church) about gay marriage. He said they couldn't do it and it wasn't likely to change soon (although he didn't seem to have an issue with it) because of the more extreme factions that were part of the worldwide Methodist church.
> 
> Do you think that going after the heads of that worldwide church would have an influence? Like letter writing campaigns?


This article is about the 3 so called Christians that went to Uganda to spread their hate.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/04/world/africa/04uganda.html?_r=0


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Isn't it also counterproductive to capitalism? Wouldn't a capitalist want to do business? I just don't get it.


That's pretty much my thought, I suppose the photographer Poor Purl named might worry that the gayness will rub off. 
A bakery? Hire someone else to deliver, you never even have to see the sinful den of damnation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> This article is about the 3 so called Christians that went to Uganda to spread their hate.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/04/world/africa/04uganda.html?_r=0


Yes, this is not really heads of churches if I recall, it is those stupid stupid stupid C Street ricks from DC.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, this is not really heads of churches if I recall, it is those stupid stupid stupid C Street ricks from DC.


Yes, they are connected to C st. as are some republican congressmen.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I assume subterfuges are used all the time in businesses when an "unsavory" is to be served. But to blatantly make it a state law is another thing.
> 
> The Cooke is so wonderfully outrageous. She always makes me laugh and few people do! Long live Cooke who will cook for any type of person, I assume.


I like it RAW, Baby!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Cooke. How delightful!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I assume subterfuges are used all the time in businesses when an "unsavory" is to be served. But to blatantly make it a state law is another thing.
> 
> The Cooke is so wonderfully outrageous. She always makes me laugh and few people do! Long live Cooke who will cook for any type of person, I assume.


Thanks, God knows we can use some levity. 
Sometimes I think just my using the word God may be enough for some of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, who would ever know why they made their decision?
> Just as, my lovely Empress, if the bakery or photographer didn't want to make a political point they could just assert that they were all ready scheduled to make 39 cakes or to cover 45 weddings with their camera that day and every day rather than say, I won't take your business because you are First Nation, Latino, Asian, Jewish, or LGBTQ, or sitting in a wheelchair, or use a service dog to sooth your PTSD.


Obviously you're right. I wish I'd never said anything.

But I bet the NSA would know why they made their decision.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> The thing is that these people apparently lack the sophistication of really experienced bigots.
> When they take a call over the phone and Janie says, I wanted to see if you could make a cake for my wedding they are not coy and get all excited cuz they see $800. walking in the door.
> Then when Janie and Josie walk in the door wanting two brides sporting strap ons as cake toppers they are aghast and blurt out their horror.
> If they were better at their bigotry, they would invite the caller in to the shop where they keep two sets of books, not to skimp on taxes those are out back, one with accurate bookings the other with massive orders placed for every weekend.
> ...


The image of strap ons for cake toppers is too funny! 
:XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Then when Janie and Josie walk in the door wanting two brides sporting strap ons as cake toppers they are aghast and blurt out their horror.


 This is going to keep me up laughing all night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, this is not really heads of churches if I recall, it is those stupid stupid stupid C Street ricks from DC.


Yes. Rachel covered this in great detail when it was first proposed (with a death penalty, now only life in prison).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> The image of strap ons for cake toppers is too funny!
> :XD:


So funny I had to call out the dancing cats.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is going to keep me up laughing all night.


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. So good to be laughing at 1:26 am. I am so happy I met you all.

Actually I have that cat but she doesn't dance nor f--- mate.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. So good to be laughing at 1:26 am. I am so happy I met you all.
> 
> Actually I have that cat but she doesn't dance nor f--- mate.


f mate? is that like checkmate?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha Ha. The cat bonded with the toss pillows on the couch and that is about her activity level.

All the nicest people on KP are giving me dishcloth instructions. I am waiting for our favorite nasties to help me out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. The cat bonded with the toss pillows on the couch and that is about her activity level.
> 
> All the nicest people on KP are giving me dishcloth instructions. I am waiting for our favorite nasties to help me out.


I know you cruise around a bit, they rarely go to other threads than the ones they feel they own. You will notice that after a while. 
Occasionally one of them will jump into a thread to add something totally whacko that nobody but them cares about. 
You know the typical line. 
VocalLisa and Cheeky Blighter are the same people and liars.

It always cracks me up since 99% of the people on this site have no FN clue who either of them is.
Oh, so the point was, they are not likely to stop in on your thread other than to try to embarrass you.

Embarrass is one of those words that I have to look up every time I use it these days. I really hate that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

How can I be embarrassed on this site? I am invisible. Unless of course they can find a sloth in Manhattan.

None of this is real. That is why it is such a laugh.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> How can I be embarrassed on this site? I am invisible. Unless of course they can find a sloth in Manhattan.
> 
> None of this is real. That is why it is such a laugh.


You would be amazed at how "not invisible" you are.

When the "Other Crafts" section was set and I posted some things I have done in there I was astonished to read people who I had never noticed claim that they wondered and knew that I must do something interesting craftwise.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That is no proof that you have been identified in real life. 

How can you be found? No real name, no location, no fingerprints. Relax


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> That is no proof that you have been identified in real life.
> 
> How can you be found? No real name, no location, no fingerprints. Relax


I couldn't get much more relaxed, I was simply saying that this is not as "virtual" as you might think. 
People care about this. Some people care about this LOTS.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

caring about this site is great. I have "met" wonderful people here and it feels so good to vent.

But it is near impossible for anyone here to find the real SQM. But I guess the FBI could find me but certainly not the righties. They cannot even find the truth when the facts are before them let alone me.

We are safe Cooke.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, God knows we can use some levity.
> Sometimes I think just my using the word God may be enough for some of you.


Janet Cooke
God, such a short word being stretched in so many different ways, begins to make it no longer having any value when coming from certain "corners".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janet Cooke
> God, such a short word being stretched in so many different ways, begins to make it no longer having any value when coming from certain "corners".


You got that right, Huck!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

You know how the RWNs have trouble understanding satire and/or sarcasm? The Daily Kos has this today, which would fly right past them, assuming they'd read it:

*When May I Shoot a Student?*
bytriplepoint

This op-ed in the NYTimes this morning by Prof. Greg Hampikian, Boise State University in Idaho, has written a must-read masterpiece of weaponized snark. The Idaho legislature has a bill pending that would allow students on campus to carry guns. A taste...

"BOISE, Idaho  TO the chief counsel of the Idaho State Legislature:
In light of the bill permitting guns on our states college and university campuses, which is likely to be approved by the state House of Representatives in the coming days, I have a matter of practical concern that I hope you can help with: When may I shoot a student?
...

I have had encounters with disgruntled students over the years, some of whom seemed quite upset, but I always assumed that when they reached into their backpacks they were going for a pencil. Since I carry a pen to lecture, I did not feel outgunned; and because there are no working sharpeners in the lecture hall, the most they could get off is a single point. But now that well all be packing heat, I would like legal instruction in the rules of classroom engagement.
...

I assume that if a student shoots first, I am allowed to empty my clip; but given the velocity of firearms, and my aging reflexes, Id like to be proactive. For example, if I am working out a long equation on the board and several students try to correct me using their laser sights, am I allowed to fire a warning shot?"

It one of the fiercest pieces I have ever have read. Do read the whole column. If this doesn't leave a mark and the bill passes, then the Idaho state legislature is much as I imagine it.

Entire piece is at http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/opinion/when-may-i-shoot-a-student.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=0 and is worth every second you spend reading it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You know how the RWNs have trouble understanding satire and/or sarcasm? The Daily Kos has this today, which would fly right past them, assuming they'd read it:
> 
> *When May I Shoot a Student?*
> bytriplepoint
> ...


I read this this morning, too. Excellent piece, I thought.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You know how the RWNs have trouble understanding satire and/or sarcasm? The Daily Kos has this today, which would fly right past them, assuming they'd read it:
> 
> *When May I Shoot a Student?*
> bytriplepoint
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I read this this morning, too. Excellent piece, I thought.


It is. Yet I expect that it will accomplish nothing, thanks to the NRA-funded pols. What is wrong with the NRA; are they really so lost on the dark side that they'll push guns on anyone, anywhere, and never take responsibility for the consequences?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > You know how the RWNs have trouble understanding satire and/or sarcasm? The Daily Kos has this today, which would fly right past them, assuming they'd read it:
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, they are. They're thinking that if they want to get re-elected, they have to knuckle under to the NRA.


isn't there some truth to that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, they are. They're thinking that if they want to get re-elected, they have to knuckle under to the NRA.


While visiting my family in Las Vegas last week, my stepfather and I got into a conversation about guns and politics. He showed me his gun . There was a piece of it in every room. 
He is on the same page as you, Purl. The candidates and "ins" need to cowtow to the NRA if they want to keep their seats. No matter how many children are murdered or massacred.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It is. Yet I expect that it will accomplish nothing, thanks to the NRA-funded pols. What is wrong with the NRA; are they really so lost on the dark side that they'll push guns on anyone, anywhere, and never take responsibility for the consequences?


If the speculation is true the NRA is almost totally supported by gun manufacturers. 
Everytime the NRA rings Pavlov's bell the little puppies buy, buy, buy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> If the speculation is true the NRA is almost totally supported by gun manufacturers.
> Everytime the NRA rings Pavlov's bell the little puppies buy, buy, buy.


Ah yes, the old learning and conditioning trick>


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I liked this message.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I liked this message.


That's a wonderful sign. Any idea where it is?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's a wonderful sign. Any idea where it is?


http://www.rcpumc.org/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> http://www.rcpumc.org/


Portland, OR. It looks like a very nice group of people.

Mission Statement
Where we are sharing God's love compassionately and inclusively through radical hospitality.

What do they mean by "radical hospitality"? Do they pull strangers in off the street just to be generous to them?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I liked this message.


So why don't a lot of Christians understand this. I have gone to church with a lot of people like this. They believe if they call themselves Christians, they can say and do anything they want.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Portland, OR. It looks like a very nice group of people.
> 
> Mission Statement
> Where we are sharing God's love compassionately and inclusively through radical hospitality.
> ...


We would really have to ask them, I suppose. 
Next up on the agenda a Liberal Ladies Trip to Oregon!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> So why don't a lot of Christians understand this. I have gone to church with a lot of people like this. They believe if they call themselves Christians, they can say and do anything they want.


It seems that a lot of Christians believe that line about "say you are a belieber" and you will be saved at the end. I am not sure how anyone can read the Old Testament and think that would be true. The Christ could not possibly have that much influence. 
But, yanno, as someone said recently, what goes around...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> So why don't a lot of Christians understand this. I have gone to church with a lot of people like this. They believe if they call themselves Christians, they can say and do anything they want.


If I understand correctly, from postings on KP by Country Bumpkins and Joeysomma, among others, if they believe, they're automatically forgiven for their sins, and they're not judged by good works. So they can do anything, as long as they don't give up their Christianity.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If I understand correctly, from postings on KP by Country Bumpkins and Joeysomma, among others, if they believe, they're automatically forgiven for their sins, and they're not judged by good works. So they can do anything, as long as they don't give up their Christianity.


Well that is certainly simple. But I think Christianity was formed because Judaism required following too many mitzvot (commandments). I can see that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Just read this on FB with Maggie Smith's pic from Downton Abbey:

Religion is like a penis. It is a perfectly fine thing for one to have and take pride in, but when one takes it out and waves it in my face, we have a problem.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If I understand correctly, from postings on KP by Country Bumpkins and Joeysomma, among others, if they believe, they're automatically forgiven for their sins, and they're not judged by good works. So they can do anything, as long as they don't give up their Christianity.


OK, I get it. Say you are a Christian and then go forth and spew whatever you want and you will be saved. Amazing


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Just read this on FB with Maggie Smith's pic from Downton Abbey:
> 
> Religion is like a penis. It is a perfectly fine thing for one to have and take pride in, but when one takes it out and waves it in my face, we have a problem.


I used that as my avatar for a bit


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well that is certainly simple. But I think Christianity was formed because Judaism required following too many mitzvot (commandments). I can see that.


We can talk about that in person.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> OK, I get it. Say you are a Christian and then go forth and spew whatever you want and you will be saved. Amazing


That's how I understand it. Even politicians caught with their pants down will often say at press conferences "I know God forgives me." I wouldn't be so certain.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We can talk about that in person.


Getting very excited about meeting you. PM me with the address of a good Indian Restaurant. Did you find our third?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Did we wear ourselves out?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Did we wear ourselves out?


Doing what? Are we too quiet?

How do you like the way POTUS handled Putin's land grab?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Doing what? Are we too quiet?
> 
> How do you like the way POTUS handled Putin's land grab?


The little I know? 
Something about backing out of the summit?
Sorry, believe it or not, I have been working all day.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> It seems that a lot of Christians believe that line about "say you are a belieber" and you will be saved at the end. I am not sure how anyone can read the Old Testament and think that would be true. The Christ could not possibly have that much influence.
> But, yanno, as someone said recently, what goes around...


What is very interesting is that they forget revelations (or parts of it). In revelations there is a passage that states (paraphrased by me):

Who ever adds to this book shall have all the plagues in this book added to them. Who ever takes from this book * shall have his name taken from the book of life *

No interpreting really needed on that one. Yet it was only mentioned like once in the churches I went to (in a few never). I think because they preached that you can not lose your salvation and this was a contradiction.

Edited because I am a reference freak, lol:

Revelation 22:18-20
New King James Version (NKJV)

18 For[a] I testify to everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: If anyone adds to these things, God will add* to him the plagues that are written in this book; 19 and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away[c] his part from the Book[d] of Life, from the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book.*


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Doing what? Are we too quiet?
> 
> How do you like the way POTUS handled Putin's land grab?


I decided people must be watching the Oscars


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Doing what? Are we too quiet?
> 
> How do you like the way POTUS handled Putin's land grab?


Not much he or other world leaders can do until the Russian troops start firing. Sure, they're the aggressors, but they speak the truth when they say that the local populace welcomed them. But that's in the Crimea, where the population is by and large Russian--what happens when the Ukrainian militia comes storming in? The minute Putin's troops open fire on them NATO has all justification it needs to intervene--and Russia's overseas assets will be frozen in the blink of an eye. No way they can possibly win--Putin deserves a good kick in the pants for getting his country in a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I finally managed to clear all of the work mess from my bed. Time to roll in. 
See you all tomorrow. 
Have a great night.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well I finally managed to clear all of the work mess from my bed. Time to roll in.
> See you all tomorrow.
> Have a great night.


Good night, Janet. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not much he or other world leaders can do until the Russian troops start firing. Sure, they're the aggressors, but they speak the truth when they say that the local populace welcomed them. But that's in the Crimea, where the population is by and large Russian--what happens when the Ukrainian militia comes storming in? The minute Putin's troops open fire on them NATO has all justification it needs to intervene--and Russia's overseas assets will be frozen in the blink of an eye. No way they can possibly win--Putin deserves a good kick in the pants for getting his country in a lose-lose situation.


There may have been a diplomatic way of keeping Putin from invading, but with us planning to cut our defense budget in half (and I still think we should), Putin must see us as a paper tiger, an expression I haven't heard in decades and never thought I'd use. Let's hope NATO is prepared.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well I finally managed to clear all of the work mess from my bed. Time to roll in.
> See you all tomorrow.
> Have a great night.


Lucky you. Sleep well.

I just dumped a large batch of clean laundry on the bed to fold, and the cat came and threw up on the sheet (thankfully not on the laundry). I can't change the sheets until the laundry is folded, and I'm planning caticide.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Lucky you. Sleep well.
> 
> I just dumped a large batch of clean laundry on the bed to fold, and the cat came and threw up on the sheet (thankfully not on the laundry). I can't change the sheets until the laundry is folded, and I'm planning caticide.


Hope you got that done in a jif, and that the kitty is A-OK.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There may have been a diplomatic way of keeping Putin from invading, but with us planning to cut our defense budget in half (and I still think we should), Putin must see us as a paper tiger, an expression I haven't heard in decades and never thought I'd use. Let's hope NATO is prepared.


I'm not sure he sees us as a paper tiger, exactly...he just needs the Crimea and figures he can handle the ensuing fallout from the West. I think he underestimated the negative reaction, though. The Russian markets took a 10% loss in the last twenty-four as investors have begun pulling out, and this is only the beginning. NATO may not ultimately have to lift a finger to chase the Russian troops back over the border--in the 21st century economic sanctions and penalties are often more effective than guns and missiles.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not sure he sees us as a paper tiger, exactly...he just needs the Crimea and figures he can handle the ensuing fallout from the West. I think he underestimated the negative reaction, though. The Russian markets took a 10% loss in the last twenty-four as investors have begun pulling out, and this is only the beginning. NATO may not ultimately have to lift a finger to chase the Russian troops back over the border--in the 21st century economic sanctions and penalties are often more effective than guns and missiles.


Here's hoping that's the case, I don't think I can stand to see much more "collateral damage".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Here's hoping that's the case, I don't think I can stand to see much more "collateral damage".


That describes DH's feelings to a T--he's been glued to the set since the Russians marched in and is furious with both sides. Says the East and the West are fighting like tigers over the chunk of meat called the Ukraine, and civilians are going to wind up paying the price. Can't really disagree with him *sigh*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Hope you got that done in a jif, and that the kitty is A-OK.


She's a cat; they throw up as much as anorexics do. And I felt so defeated that I took the pile of laundry and threw it back in the basket, changed the sheet, and went to bed. I still have laundry to fold this morning.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She's a cat; they throw up as much as anorexics do. And I felt so defeated that I took the pile of laundry and threw it back in the basket, changed the sheet, and went to bed. I still have laundry to fold this morning.


Our cats rarely threw up, but they were all "mutts" maybe they had strong constitutions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That describes DH's feelings to a T--he's been glued to the set since the Russians marched in and is furious with both sides. Says the East and the West are fighting like tigers over the chunk of meat called the Ukraine, and civilians are going to wind up paying the price. Can't really disagree with him *sigh*


I am not sure what the west is doing to fight, but, I don't pretend to understand any of the mess. We just all know that once the bullets start flying the generals are safe and the civilians get killed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not sure he sees us as a paper tiger, exactly...he just needs the Crimea and figures he can handle the ensuing fallout from the West. I think he underestimated the negative reaction, though. The Russian markets took a 10% loss in the last twenty-four as investors have begun pulling out, and this is only the beginning. NATO may not ultimately have to lift a finger to chase the Russian troops back over the border--in the 21st century economic sanctions and penalties are often more effective than guns and missiles.


I hope you're right. Putin has control of Europe's oil/gas supply; he also is narcissistic enough to think he can get away with whatever he wants. A lot of people can be hurt before he sees reason.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That describes DH's feelings to a T--he's been glued to the set since the Russians marched in and is furious with both sides. Says the East and the West are fighting like tigers over the chunk of meat called the Ukraine, and civilians are going to wind up paying the price. Can't really disagree with him *sigh*


Your husband is right. But that's always the way when two huge powers get into a cat-fight. It's the civilians who suffer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Our cats rarely threw up, but they were all "mutts" maybe they had strong constitutions.


Mine's a mutt, too, but a long-haired mutt. Hairball central.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Mine's a mutt, too, but a long-haired mutt. Hairball central.


Ah, we only had one pussy with long hair, a male. He was an oudoor cat so he probably did his thing where we couldn't see. That was a blessing of some sort, I am sure.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Your husband is right. But that's always the way when two huge powers get into a cat-fight. It's the civilians who suffer.


Exactly. I'm itching now to see, if the crisis escalates, whether the military pact between Serbia and Russia will hold. They're supposedly buds, but Serbians are very practical--no way they'll stick with that agreement if Russia becomes the pariah of the world.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Your husband is right. But that's always the way when two huge powers get into a cat-fight. It's the civilians who suffer.


Civilians, yes--and also the soldiers who are expected to serve as cannon fodder. I've seen snaps of those Russians now stationed in the Crimea, and for the most part they look young...do they have any idea of the danger they're in? Putin definitely doesn't want to fire the first shot and it's perfectly possible those soldiers haven't been issued ammunition for their rifles. If they're massacred when the Ukrainian troops storm it will serve Putin's interests very nicely--he has every excuse then to launch a full-scale invasion and takeover.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I promised to report back once I saw the dermatologist. She said every other day for washing body and hair. However i no longer trust her - she has been doing botox since she was in her 30s and is decamping for Ca.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I promised to report back once I saw the dermatologist. She said every other day for washing body and hair. However i no longer trust her - she has been doing botox since she was in her 30s and is decamping for Ca.


I don't really see any reason for washing hair that often, to be honest, for just hanging around. If you need the shine of freshly washed hair go for it, otherwise let it sit for a few. 
Unless one is a smoker, I remember when I was smoking needing to do it every day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Civilians, yes--and also the soldiers who are expected to serve as cannon fodder. I've seen snaps of those Russians now stationed in the Crimea, and for the most part they look young...do they have any idea of the danger they're in? Putin definitely doesn't want to fire the first shot and it's perfectly possible those soldiers haven't been issued ammunition for their rifles. If they're massacred when the Ukrainian troops storm it will serve Putin's interests very nicely--he has every excuse then to launch a full-scale invasion and takeover.


I saw those pictures of the young Russian soldiers. Do you really think he'd have sent them in without ammunition. Well, why not? Didn't he let a manned submarine sink without lifting a finger to try to raise it, even when the US and others offered help?

No wonder George W. looked into his eyes and saw his soul. They were soul-mates.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Civilians, yes--and also the soldiers who are expected to serve as cannon fodder. I've seen snaps of those Russians now stationed in the Crimea, and for the most part they look young...do they have any idea of the danger they're in? Putin definitely doesn't want to fire the first shot and it's perfectly possible those soldiers haven't been issued ammunition for their rifles. If they're massacred when the Ukrainian troops storm it will serve Putin's interests very nicely--he has every excuse then to launch a full-scale invasion and takeover.


One gentleman who was being interviewed claimed that a very authentic looking uniform can be had for next to nothing. He claimed that many were not Russians at all...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I promised to report back once I saw the dermatologist. She said every other day for washing body and hair. However i no longer trust her - she has been doing botox since she was in her 30s and is decamping for Ca.


Every other day for hair? Only if there's someone around to stroke it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

No, I did not like her RX for cleanliness. And since I don't want to be next to godliness, I will ignore it. But I will be **** and span when I meet my Precious PP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No, I did not like her RX for cleanliness. And since I don't want to be next to godliness, I will ignore it. But I will be **** and span when I meet my Precious PP.


Aah. Does that mean I have to shower this week?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

We can decide in advance not to. The we can use our snouts to locate each other, at least in my case, that is. Hedy had a great nose.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> One gentleman who was being interviewed claimed that a very authentic looking uniform can be had for next to nothing. He claimed that many were not Russians at all...


I missed that...who does he claim them to be? Surely not treacherous Ukrainians...uniform or no they'd never be able to fool their own people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I missed that...who does he claim them to be? Surely not treacherous Ukrainians...uniform or no they'd never be able to fool their own people.


I am not sure you need to be a trecherous Ukrainian, this is the Crimea, while not everyone supports Russian intervention there are plenty who do.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> We can decide in advance not to. The we can use our snouts to locate each other, at least in my case, that is. Hedy had a great nose.


If you avoid showering for a week, I am sure you will have no trouble as the 2nd arrival in finding the 1st. Just look for the table that is isolated. Nobody else seated within 20 feet or so... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I saw those pictures of the young Russian soldiers. Do you really think he'd have sent them in without ammunition. Well, why not? Didn't he let a manned submarine sink without lifting a finger to try to raise it, even when the US and others offered help?
> 
> No wonder George W. looked into his eyes and saw his soul. They were soul-mates.


Yes, George saw his own reflection in Putin's eyes. I like it takes one to know one, better. Calling them soul mates almost humanizes them and I doubt they even have souls having sold them a long time ago.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> If you avoid showering for a week, I am sure you will have no trouble as the 2nd arrival in finding the 1st. Just look for the table that is isolated. Nobody else seated within 20 feet or so... :shock: :shock: :shock:


We are in the Canopy not a restaurant. Check with Cheeky.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> We are in the Canopy not a restaurant. Check with Cheeky.


I am too tired for fantasy, thanks anyway.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> If you avoid showering for a week, I am sure you will have no trouble as the 2nd arrival in finding the 1st. Just look for the table that is isolated. Nobody else seated within 20 feet or so... :shock: :shock: :shock:


It makes things so simple.

;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, George saw his own reflection in Putin's eyes. I like it takes one to know one, better. Calling them soul mates almost humanizes them and I doubt they even have souls having sold them a long time ago.


I stand corrected. You're absolutely right, Cheeky.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> We can decide in advance not to. The we can use our snouts to locate each other, at least in my case, that is. Hedy had a great nose.


Hedy invented some devices for war time, maybe a gun sight. I wouldn't be surprised if she invented a snout sniff, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am too tired for fantasy, thanks anyway.


Now I am also. Tuned into CNN after not paying attention, and the Crimea situation seems awful. Merkel is insinuating that Putin is off his rocker totally; a professor from NYU brings up nationalism and anti-semitism in the Ukraine, Ananpour (sp?) goes ballistic over Blitzer mentioning that - I guess I will finally be knitting again watching all of this. Humans with testosterone suck. That is my political opinion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Now I am also. Tuned into CNN after not paying attention, and the Crimea situation seems awful. Merkel is insinuating that Putin is off his rocker totally; a professor from NYU brings up nationalism and anti-semitism in the Ukraine, Ananpour (sp?) goes ballistic over Blitzer mentioning that - I guess I will finally be knitting again watching all of this. Humans with testosterone suck. That is my political opinion.


Now I know why I never watch TV news. I wait for Rachel Maddow's podcast, which is enough for me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I stand corrected. You're absolutely right, Cheeky.


Thanks, Purl I had a feeling you would agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am too tired for fantasy, thanks anyway.


I'll be at the table with SQM Janet. After a couple days the smell becomes the normal. I thought I would need some nice dressing for the algae too but it was quite tasty on it's own. I do love fantasy. It's a nice break in the day.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'll be at the table with SQM Janet. After a couple days the smell becomes the normal. I thought I would need some nice dressing for the algae too but it was quite tasty on it's own. I do love fantasy. It's a nice break in the day.


I was thinking that I am really not tired, I am too deeply mired in the reality that is surrounding us. 
Another way to express it might just be that this world we are watching this week is too darned depressing to allow me to flutter those wings deftly enough to escape.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This Thursday 03/06/14 there will be a special on MSNBC at 8:00 central time, called "Why We Did It" narrated by Rachel Maddow. It is about the Iraq war. I think it will be worth watching.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Off to sleep with Lawrence. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> This Thursday 03/06/14 there will be a special on MSNBC at 8:00 central time, called "Why We Did It" narrated by Rachel Maddow. It is about the Iraq war. I think it will be worth watching.


Thanks for the heads up on this Norma.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I was thinking that I am really not tired, I am too deeply mired in the reality that is surrounding us.
> Another way to express it might just be that this world we are watching this week is too darned depressing to allow me to flutter those wings deftly enough to escape.


It has been a bad day and it doesn't look like it is going to get better soon. I am finding a lot of what is going on within the U.S. and without very depressing as well. Then the news in the Crimea is very disturbing. Who knows what Putin will do? Then we have our own government officials who are encouraging his boldness by not supporting the President with the exception of Eric Cantor. Who are these people? They sit on the sidelines as always and do nothing. Patriots who love this country? They are a joke. I have to be able to let my self escape even for a few minutes or some days I couldn't bear it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this Norma.


Your welcome.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It has been a bad day and it doesn't look like it is going to get better soon. I am finding a lot of what is going on within the U.S. and without very depressing as well. Then the news in the Crimea is very disturbing. Who knows what Putin will do? Then we have our own government officials who are encouraging his boldness by not supporting the President with the exception of Eric Cantor. Who are these people? They sit on the sidelines as always and do nothing. Patriots who love this country? They are a joke. I have to be able to let my self escape even for a few minutes or some days I couldn't bear it.


I went as far tonight as to send emails to McCain, Graham and Cantor. They won't answer them because I am not in their district, but I voiced my opinion anyway. The tone of the first two were different than the last one. I usually don't think much of Cantor either, but in this case he did the right thing. Wish I could email Rudy Giuliani, as all he did was give praise to Putin. He took a half a day, made a decision and acted on it. What a great leader. Giuliani is a jacka-- in my opinion. I too need to get away from all the negative comments. I sometimes just have to must the republicans when they speak or go to a different channel.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I wonder if there is any ice cream.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am beginning to feel as if we need to hire a team of fact checkers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I wonder if there is any ice cream.


???????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul Krugman in today's NYTimes shows Paul Ryan for the flaming hypocrite he is.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/07/opinion/krugman-the-hammock-fallacy.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=0

What the heck - I'll post the whole thing:

*The Hammock Fallacy*

Hypocrisy is the tribute vice pays to virtue. So when you see something like the current scramble by Republicans to declare their deep concern for Americas poor, its a good sign, indicating a positive change in social norms. Goodbye, sneering at the 47 percent; hello, fake compassion.

And the big new poverty report from the House Budget Committee, led by Representative Paul Ryan, offers additional reasons for optimism. Mr. Ryan used to rely on scholarship from places like the Heritage Foundation. Remember when Heritage declared that the Ryan budget would reduce unemployment to a ludicrous 2.8 percent, then tried to cover its tracks? This time, however, Mr. Ryan is citing a lot of actual social science research.

Unfortunately, the research he cites doesnt actually support his assertions. Even more important, his whole premise about why poverty persists is demonstrably wrong.

To understand where the new report is coming from, it helps to recall something Mr. Ryan said two years ago: We dont want to turn the safety net into a hammock that lulls able-bodied people to lives of dependency and complacency, that drains them of their will and their incentive to make the most of their lives. There are actually two assertions here. First, antipoverty programs breed complacency; that is, they discourage work. Second, complacency  the failure of the poor to work as much as they should  is what perpetuates poverty.

The budget committee report is almost entirely concerned with the first assertion. It notes that there has been a large decline in labor force participation, and it claims that antipoverty programs, which reduce the incentive to work, are a major reason for this decline. Then come 200 pages of text and 683 footnotes, designed to create the impression that the scholarly research literature supports the reports claims.

But it doesnt. In some cases, Mr. Ryan and colleagues outright misstate what the research says, drawing outraged protests from a number of prominent scholars about the misrepresentation of their work. More often, however, the report engages in argument by innuendo. It makes an assertion about the bad effects of a program, then mentions a number of studies of that program, and thereby leaves the impression that those studies support its assertion, even though they dont.

What does scholarly research on antipoverty programs actually say? We have quite good evidence on the effects of food stamps and Medicaid, which draw most of Mr. Ryans ire  and which his budgets propose slashing drastically. Food stamps, it seems, do lead to a reduction in work and working hours, but the effect is modest. Medicaid has little, if any, effect on work effort.

Over all, heres the verdict of one comprehensive survey: While there are significant behavioral side effects of many programs, their aggregate impact is very small. In short, Mr. Ryans poverty report, like his famous budget plan, is a con job.

Now, you can still argue that making antipoverty programs much more generous would indeed reduce the incentive to work. If you look at cross-country comparisons, you find that low-income households in the United States, which does less to help the poor than any other major advanced nation, work much more than their counterparts abroad. So, yes, incentives do have some effect on work effort.

But why, exactly, should that be such a concern? Mr. Ryan would have us believe that the hammock created by the social safety net is the reason so many Americans remain trapped in poverty. But the evidence says nothing of the kind.

After all, if generous aid to the poor perpetuates poverty, the United States  which treats its poor far more harshly than other rich countries, and induces them to work much longer hours  should lead the West in social mobility, in the fraction of those born poor who work their way up the scale. In fact, its just the opposite: America has less social mobility than most other advanced countries.

And theres no puzzle why: its hard for young people to get ahead when they suffer from poor nutrition, inadequate medical care, and lack of access to good education. The antipoverty programs that we have actually do a lot to help people rise. For example, Americans who received early access to food stamps were healthier and more productive in later life than those who didnt. But we dont do enough along these lines. The reason so many Americans remain trapped in poverty isnt that the government helps them too much; its that it helps them too little.

Which brings us back to the hypocrisy issue. It is, in a way, nice to see the likes of Mr. Ryan at least talking about the need to help the poor. But somehow their notion of aiding the poor involves slashing benefits while cutting taxes on the rich. Funny how that works.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Paul Krugman in today's NYTimes shows Paul Ryan for the flaming hypocrite he is.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/07/opinion/krugman-the-hammock-fallacy.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=0
> 
> ...


Gotta' love those hypocrites! My favorite types!
Ryan proves that he either didn't read the research carefully, or he read it and made it conform to his own beliefs, which is what a lot of hypocrites (and others) do. He should have at least looked for "research" that supported his point of view. Too often people believe the platitudes and don't want to look any farther. Or further.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Ryan told this story at CPac: Sounds like he was trying to give the impression that kids who get free lunches don't have anyone who cares for them, you know it is "those people."

The left is making a big mistake here. What theyre offering people is a full stomach and an empty soul. The American people want more than that. This reminds me of a story I heard from Eloise Anderson. She serves in the cabinet of my buddy, Governor Scott Walker. She once met a young boy from a very poor family, and every day at school, he would get a free lunch from a government program. He told Eloise he didnt want a free lunch. He wanted his own lunch, one in a brown-paper bag just like the other kids. He wanted one, he said, because he knew a kid with a brown-paper bag had someone who cared for him. This is what the left does not understand.

But the story doesnt end there. Wonkette, a satiric blog, wondered if Andersons story was actually derived from a 2011 book titled The Invisible Thread, by Laura Schroff, which is about a busy executive and her relationship with an 11-year-old homeless panhandler named Maurice Mazyck. His mother was a drug addict, in jail, who had stolen things and cashed in food stamps to pay for drugs. At one point, Schroff offers to bring Mazyck lunch every day so he wont go hungry. The exchange goes like this:

Look, Maurice, I dont want you out there hungry on the nights I dont see you, so this is what we can do. I can either give you some money for the week  and youll have to be really careful about how you spend it  or when you come over on Monday night we can go to the supermarket and I can buy all the things you like to eat and make you lunch for the week. Ill leave it with the doormen, and you can pick it up on the way to school.

Maurice looked at me and asked me a question.

If you make me lunch, he said, will you put it in a brown paper bag?

I didnt really understand the question. Do you want it in a brown paper bag? I asked. Or how would you prefer it?

Miss Laura, he said, I dont want your money. I want my lunch in a brown paper bag.

Okay, sure. But why do you want it in a bag?

Because when I see kids come to school with their lunch in a paper bag, that means someone cares about them. Miss Laura, can I please have my lunch in a paper bag?

So now Ryan apologized for not fact checking the story first. He didn't fact check, because he didn't want to know if it was true or not.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2014/03/06/a-story-too-good-to-check-paul-ryan-and-the-story-of-the-brown-paper-bag/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Gotta' love those hypocrites! My favorite types!
> Ryan proves that he either didn't read the research carefully, or he read it and made it conform to his own beliefs, which is what a lot of hypocrites (and others) do. He should have at least looked for "research" that supported his point of view. Too often people believe the platitudes and don't want to look any farther. Or further.


Too busy looking in the mirror to read the research.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Ryan told this story at CPac: Sounds like he was trying to give the impression that kids who get free lunches don't have anyone who cares for them, you know it is "those people."
> 
> The left is making a big mistake here. What theyre offering people is a full stomach and an empty soul. The American people want more than that. This reminds me of a story I heard from Eloise Anderson. She serves in the cabinet of my buddy, Governor Scott Walker. She once met a young boy from a very poor family, and every day at school, he would get a free lunch from a government program. He told Eloise he didnt want a free lunch. He wanted his own lunch, one in a brown-paper bag just like the other kids. He wanted one, he said, because he knew a kid with a brown-paper bag had someone who cared for him. This is what the left does not understand.
> 
> ...


Quite a story.

It sounds as though he wants to punish people not only for being poor but for not having loving parents. If they were permitted to starve, there'd be no poverty problem.

On the other hand, there's Jonathan Swift's solution, "A Modest Proposal For Preventing The Children of Poor People in Ireland From Being A burden to Their Parents or Country, and For Making Them Beneficial to The Public."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Brownback's school defunding Plan Ruled unconstitutional in Kansas.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/07/1282956/-Brownback-s-School-Defunding-plan-ruled-Unconstitutional-in-the-state-of-Kansas?detail=email

The best statement out of the whole story is -- The constitution protects education. It does not protect tax cuts.

Seems as if the only thing democrats can do any more is sue; education, voting rights, women's healthcare, no matter what it is. Republicans want to take it away from us.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This sounds like a typical republican to me. They try to be so righteous, but just can't help themselves.
From The Daily Kos.


National Republicans say their nominee in Florida special election is an incompetent cradle robber

Even before voting comes to a close on Tuesday in the special election to succeed late GOP Rep. Bill Young in Florida's 13th Congressional District, national Republicans are already dumping on their candidate, lobbyist David Jolly. Their assumption seems to be that Jolly will lose to Democrat Alex Sink, and their basic message is the oldest one in the playbook: "Not my fault."

And they aren't pulling punches:

Over the past week, a half-dozen Washington Republicans have described Jollys campaign against Democrat Alex Sink as a Keystone Cops operation, marked by inept fundraising, top advisers stationed hundreds of miles away from the district in the state capital and the poor optics of a just-divorced, 41-year-old candidate accompanied on the campaign trail by a girlfriend 14 years his junior. The sources would speak only on condition of anonymity.

Of course, it should be noted that even though these guys seem convinced that Jolly is an incompetent cradle robber, they nonetheless spent more than $2 million boosting his candidacy, not including another half-million from Karl Rove's political operation. Priorities, right?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe this is another way to get rid of "those people."  Make the cost of their medications so high they can't afford them. Then they can just die off.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/09/1283383/-The-Poor-Can-No-Longer-Afford-Pneumonia-Treatment-in-the-U-S?detail=email

Also the The Koch brothers' Americans for Prosperity has been running ads in New Hampshireusing Republican activists as "victims"and lobbying the legislature to kill Medicaid expansion. They just lost on Medicaid. The New Hampshire senate passed it and the house is expected to pass it also and the governor is expected to sign it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This sounds like a typical republican to me. They try to be so righteous, but just can't help themselves.
> From The Daily Kos.
> 
> National Republicans say their nominee in Florida special election is an incompetent cradle robber
> ...


Do you think most of them have such young girlfriends? Or boyfriends? Possible.

But I hope they're right that this guy will lose.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Per Sarah Palin--"Mr. President the only thing that stops a bad guy with a nuke is a good guy with a nuke."

She says this and you hear the audience applause. The right has lost all sense. They are just plain crazy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

NJG said:


> This sounds like a typical republican to me. They try to be so righteous, but just can't help themselves.
> From The Daily Kos.
> 
> National Republicans say their nominee in Florida special election is an incompetent cradle robber
> ...


Monica followed Clinton around the country ' among other things ' and Monica was only 6 years older than his daughter Chelsea. That's creepy...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Monica followed Clinton around the country ' among other things ' and Monica was only 6 years older than his daughter Chelsea. That's creepy...


Yes, it's creepy, too. But it's water under the bridge. The point of the other piece was that it was Repugs who called the guy a cradle robber. Dems didn't have to.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

NJG said:


> Per Sarah Palin--"Mr. President the only thing that stops a bad guy with a nuke is a good guy with a nuke."
> 
> She says this and you hear the audience applause. The right has lost all sense. They are just plain crazy.


You know, this attitude irritates the hell out of me. I thought that as a teenager and into adulthood. Since I have come to believe in the pacifist way I have sought out and learned much. I think that the only way to stop a bad way is to take away his victims. Just as in the domestic violence thread, if you take away his victims successively then he will eventually have nobody to abuse (and often in that case will actually turn on himself and do things like abuse drugs and alcohol). You take away their power.

I personally think that in Syria the solution is not going in with guns, but the best solution is developing a very organized system, in cooperation with other nations, of getting those persecuted OUT. Obviously you can do nothing for those who choose to stay. But can you imagine the help that would be given to those people? Instead of staying in a country that would be bombed and many innocent lives lost, they would be "smuggled" out and would be assisted in finding new homes in several different countries (all organized together so no one country is inundated). But those like Glenn Beck speak out against helping the refugees because it would hurt the economy.

Funny enough that excuse was used pre-WWII and during the war. They didn't want to help the Jews and others escape because it would destroy the economy and bring attention to those Jews in our country already. There was one refugee camp in the entire US. There was a couple who had to fight very hard to get the approval to go to Austria (I think, but it was Nazi influenced) and get 50 Jewish kids to bring back to the US to save. They had to fight against some influential Jews in addition to others in the US. They had an unoccupied camp to use. It is a disgrace to our nation and others who refused to help those people get out. We now look at concentration camp pictures and the deaths of those at Nazi hands and tell our kids how horrible it was, ect. But apparently as a nation we have learned little as we allow people to speak for us who are repeating the same mistakes yet again.

I can't escape the questions that keep going over in my mind when I think of this: How many fewer people would have died in concentration camps and by the Nazis if we had actually assisted people to flee? Are we then partially responsible for their deaths? Should we be carrying that burden as well?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm just going to respond to part of your message, because I can't deal with Syria right now. The most severely abused victim of DA I ever met was a Syrian woman. I'll post her story on the other thread.


Lkholcomb said:


> But those like Glenn Beck speak out against helping the refugees because it would hurt the economy.
> 
> Funny enough that excuse was used pre-WWII and during the war. They didn't want to help the Jews and others escape because it would destroy the economy and bring attention to those Jews in our country already. There was one refugee camp in the entire US. There was a couple who had to fight very hard to get the approval to go to Austria (I think, but it was Nazi influenced) and get 50 Jewish kids to bring back to the US to save. They had to fight against some influential Jews in addition to others in the US. They had an unoccupied camp to use. It is a disgrace to our nation and others who refused to help those people get out. We now look at concentration camp pictures and the deaths of those at Nazi hands and tell our kids how horrible it was, ect. But apparently as a nation we have learned little as we allow people to speak for us who are repeating the same mistakes yet again.
> 
> I can't escape the questions that keep going over in my mind when I think of this: How many fewer people would have died in concentration camps and by the Nazis if we had actually assisted people to flee? Are we then partially responsible for their deaths? Should we be carrying that burden as well?


If by "we" you mean this country and its government, then yes. You yourself certainly shouldn't carry any such blame.

Some letters recently (5 or 10 years ago) came to light from Otto Frank, Ann's father, to two cousins in the US, asking for help getting a visa to America; the cousins' letters to various influential people were there, too. As I recall, these two brothers were blue collar workers but asked their boss to help, which he did. Some of the letters in the batch went to asst. cabinet members and other politically connected people, but in the end the answer was always No.

The whole series of letters hasn't been published because of copyright problems, but Google images has some of them - search "Otto Frank letters" and click on the images. Anyone in NYC can see them by visiting The Center for Jewish History (which I am very proud to say is the child of my DH, who dreamed it up and spent a huge amount of time convincing several organizations to join; he almost never gets credit for it because we didn't put up the money for it).


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm just going to respond to part of your message, because I can't deal with Syria right now. The most severely abused victim of DA I ever met was a Syrian woman. I'll post her story on the other thread.If by "we" you mean this country and its government, then yes. You yourself certainly shouldn't carry any such blame.
> 
> Some letters recently (5 or 10 years ago) came to light from Otto Frank, Ann's father, to two cousins in the US, asking for help getting a visa to America; the cousins' letters to various influential people were there, too. As I recall, these two brothers were blue collar workers but asked their boss to help, which he did. Some of the letters in the batch went to asst. cabinet members and other politically connected people, but in the end the answer was always No.
> 
> The whole series of letters hasn't been published because of copyright problems, but Google images has some of them - search "Otto Frank letters" and click on the images. Anyone in NYC can see them by visiting The Center for Jewish History (which I am very proud to say is the child of my DH, who dreamed it up and spent a huge amount of time convincing several organizations to join; he almost never gets credit for it because we didn't put up the money for it).


That's awesome about your DH!

I don't think I personally carry the responsibility for what happened in WWII, but the government and people who did nothing when asked certainly do. But when I see things like when Glenn Beck speaks about not letting refugees over here now, and people don't speak up to refute it (as you see I'm pretty vocal about it, LOL) then I do think that as a nation we are again making the same mistake and are perpetrating it yet again. A whole new generation of people who are letting crimes against humanity go on without any moral responsibility to help. Not just in Syria either, but other areas that have needed help and people suffered.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Boy, there is just no end to these guys. It says he withdrew from a race for appellate court and that he was appointed by Mike Huckabee. How about having this guy make decisions about your divorce--NOT

Arkansas Judge Mike Maggio Outed for Racist, Sexist, Homophobic Posts

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/10/1283494/-Arkansas-Judge-Mike-Maggio-Outed-for-Racist-Sexist-Homophobic-Posts?detail=email

http://jonathanturley.org/2014/03/10/geauxjudge-arkansas-judge-withdraws-from-appellate-race-after-being-outed-as-anonymous-poster/#comment-884545


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Boy, there is just no end to these guys. It says he withdrew from a race for appellate court and that he was appointed by Mike Huckabee. How about having this guy make decisions about your divorce--NOT
> 
> Arkansas Judge Mike Maggio Outed for Racist, Sexist, Homophobic Posts
> 
> ...


This guy isn't playing with a full deck. There's something nuts about wanting to post such hateful messages, with or without his name or position being known.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This guy isn't playing with a full deck. There's something nuts about wanting to post such hateful messages, with or without his name or position being known.


Yes, and besides that , he is a judge that is making decisions about others peoples lives. Sounds like he is also a father. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, and besides that , he is a judge that is making decisions about others peoples lives. Sounds like he is also a father. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


I look forward to seeing how his kids turn out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I just wanted to say "hi", I cannot bring myself to push through all of those pages of (40 on one thread) highly informative postings and positing. 
I hope everyone is well. j


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

In case you didn't watch Jon Stewart last night, take a look. He makes so much sense and is funny at the same time.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/14/1284649/-MUST-SEE-Jon-Stewart-HAMMERS-Fox-News-for-attacking-food-stamp-recipients?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> In case you didn't watch Jon Stewart last night, take a look. He makes so much sense and is funny at the same time.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/03/14/1284649/-MUST-SEE-Jon-Stewart-HAMMERS-Fox-News-for-attacking-food-stamp-recipients?detail=email


Do those people ever pay attention to what comes out of their mouths? If they're going to say ridiculous things, they're going to be ridiculed.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do those people ever pay attention to what comes out of their mouths? If they're going to say ridiculous things, they're going to be ridiculed.


Yes, but their base, you know those who qualify for benefits but are too stupid and have too much false pride to actually utilize the resources we want to share with them, love it when they make those ridiculous points.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, but their base, you know those who qualify for benefits but are too stupid and have too much false pride to actually utilize the resources we want to share with them, love it when they make those ridiculous points.


Oh, I think they do utilize those resources. It's just that since they're "superior" people, it doesn't count for them. What makes them stupid is that they are the ones who, to quote you quoting Steinbeck, see themselves as temporarily embarrassed millionaires.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, I think they do utilize those resources. It's just that since they're "superior" people, it doesn't count for them. What makes them stupid is that they are the ones who, to quote you quoting Steinbeck, see themselves as temporarily embarrassed millionaires.


You could be right, there are just so many people who claim to be assistance free and then, yes, there are those who are suddenly disabled because it would be beneath them to work at a retail outlet.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better myself.

AN OPEN LETTER TO THE PEOPLE WHO HATE OBAMA MORE THAN THEY LOVE AMERICA

I meet you all the time. You hate Obama. You hate gay people. You hate black people, immigrants, Muslims, labor unions, women who want the right to make choices concerning their bodies, you hate em all. You hate being called racist. You hate being called a bigot. Maybe if you talked about creating jobs more than you talk about why you hate gay people we wouldn't call you bigots. Maybe if you talked about black people without automatically assuming they are on food stamps while demanding their birth certificates we wouldn't call you racist. You hate socialism and social justice. You hate regulations and taxes and spending and the Government. You hate.

Image Hosting by PictureTrail.com You like war. You like torture. You like Jesus. I don't know how in the hell any of that is compatible, but no one ever accused you haters of being over-committed to ideological consistency. You like people who look like you or at least hate most of the things that you hate. You hate everything else.

Now, I know you profess to love our country and the founding fathers (unless you are reminded that they believed in the separation of church and state), but I need to remind you that America is NOT what Fox News says it is. America is a melting pot, it always has been. We are a multi-cultural amalgamation of all kinds of people, and yet you still demonize everyone who is not a rich, white, heterosexual christian male or his submissive and obedient wife.

You hate liberals, moderates, hell, anyone who disagrees with Conservative dogma as espoused by Fox News and Rush Limbaugh. You hate em.

Well, here are the facts, Jack. If you hate the Government then you are unqualified to manage it. If you hate gay people more than you love America than you should take your own advice and get the hell out. There are several countries that are openly hostile to gay people, but they are full of brown people and you don't like them much either from what I understand. It looks like you are screwed, but that's not what I am here to tell you.

More rant below the fold . . .

Now that you have thrown everything and the kitchen sink at President Obama and it still hasn't worked you are panicking. Obama's approval ratings are still near 50% despite your best efforts to undermine the economy and America's recovery at every step you can. You tried to hold the American economy hostage to force America into default on its' debts, debts that YOU rang up under Bush, so you could blame it on Obama and it failed. You've used the filibuster more than any other Congress ever, going so far as to vote against providing health care access to 9/11 first responders. You remember 9/11, don't you, it's that thing you used to lie us into a war in Iraq, and then when Obama killed Bin Laden and ended the war in Iraq you told people that he hates America and wants the troops to fail. You monsters. You hate Obama with a passion, despite the fact that he is a tax cutting, deficit reducing war President who undermines civil rights and delivers corporate friendly watered down reforms that benefit special interests just like a Republican. You call him a Kenyan. You call him a socialist. You dance with your hatred singing it proudly in the rain like it was a 1950's musical.

Frankly, you disgust me. Your hatred nauseates me. Your bigotry offends me. Your racism revolts me.

Dear haters, I am openly questioning your patriotism.

I think you hate gays, Obama, black people, poor people, all of us, women, atheists and agnostics, Latinos, Muslims, Liberals, all of us, I think you hate every one who isn't exactly like you, and I think you hate us more than you love your country.

I think you hate gay soldiers more than you want America to win its wars.

I don't even think you want America to win wars, you just want America to have wars, never ending wars and the war profiteering it generates. You love that kind of spending, you love spending on faith based initiatives and abstinence based sex education (George Carlin would have loved that one), you love spending on subsidies for profitable oil corporations, you spend like drunken sailors when you are in the White House, but if it is a Democrat then suddenly you cheer when America doesn't get the Olympics because it might make the black President look bad. But oooh you love your country, you say, and you want it back. Well listen here skippy, it isn't your country, you don't own it, it is our country, and America is NOT the religiously extremist Foxbots who hate science, elitist professors and having a vibrant and meaningful sex life with someone we love if Rick Santorum doesn't approve of it. Rick Santorum isn't running for America's fucking high school dance chaperone, he should probably just shut the hell up about sex, but he can't because he has nothing else to run on.

Republicans can NOT win on the issues. They've got NOTHING. All they have is a divide and conquer class war that pits ignorant racist and bigoted people against the rest of us in a meaningless battle of wedge issues and the already proven to fail George W. Bush agenda again of tax cuts for the rich, deregulation, privatization and war profiteering and nothing else, so all they can do is blame black people, gays the government, anybody and everyone else for their own failings. The party of personal responsibility, my ass.

But they love multi-national corporations, just ask a gay hating and racist religious extremist if they think Corporations are people and they will gladly agree, but if you ask them if gay people are people they aren't so sure.

Dear haters, you are the cruel, heartless misinformed assholes who would sell America out to Haliburton in a heartbeat, you would rather pay ZERO taxes than you would see a newly born baby get access to quality health care, you cheer when we discuss denying health care to young people with preventable diseases, and you boo when we discuss the First Ladies plan to cut back on childhood obesity. You are a cross to carry and a flag to wrap yourself in away from being the people who Sinclair Lewis warned us about, but I guarantee that if Fox News told you to dress that way you would, because you are the same blind, ignorant and closed minded dunces who drove this country into a civil war years ago because you are bound to the notion that some men are more equal than others. In short, the reason I proudly wear my union army hat is because of seditious sell outs like you who constantly fuck over working class Americans so a foreign entrepreneur like Rupert Murdoch can get a bigger tax break. If corporations are people, they are neither American patriots nor capable of love. Just like you.

So stop wearing your hate with pride. Stop celebrating your anti-science, anti-math ignorance. Stop using code words to mask your bigotry like "family values", especially when you hate my family and when you stand on the same stage as a guy who has had three marriages or if you share a seat in the Senate with a guy who cheated on his wife with hookers while wearing diapers. You should be ashamed. I know that you are just doing this to motivate your misinformed hate cult base because if they actually knew that your ideas will make them poorer than they are now, they would never vote for you. You are doing your best to impoverish your countrymen so rich people can get bigger tax breaks and you can keep on delivering corporate welfare to the special interests who have bribed you, and I am disgusted by the way you gleefully parade your hatred with aplomb. I don't think you do love America. At least, not as much as you hate everyone in America who isn't exactly like you.

You should think about that, and maybe get some help.

And for the record, I do not hate you. I am embarrassed by you and nauseated by your cruel and thoughtless behavior and your all consuming greed, but I do not hate you. I forgive you and I hope you can change someday, but I don't hate you. You have enough hate in you for the rest of us as it is.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/01/09/1053088/-An-open-letter-to-the-people-who-hate-Obama-more-than-they-love-America?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> AN OPEN LETTER TO THE PEOPLE WHO HATE OBAMA MORE THAN THEY LOVE AMERICA
> 
> ...


It's a pity the ones it's talking about won't see it here.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a pity the ones it's talking about won't see it here.


Yes, I was thinking about when I posted it here. It might end up someplace else yet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, I was thinking about when I posted it here. It might end up someplace else yet.


Good.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Good.


All that clap is making me seasick.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Hag Purim Sameach


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> All that clap is making me seasick.


I'm sorry. I didn't realize you had the clap.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Hag Purim Sameach


How thoughtful of you. Thank you so much.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How thoughtful of you. Thank you so much.


YW. Enjoy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am so happy to have my living room back!

THIS is the answer to the bigotry question, it makes so much sense. Jonathan Capehart and his guests did a segment today about it and a new study that was just done. 
So, of course, I went on the hunt.

http://med.stanford.edu/diversity/FAQ_REDE.html

Office of Diversity and Leadership
Search
This Site OnlyStanford Medical Sites

FAQ on Implicit Bias
FAQ on Implicit Bias

What is implicit bias?

An implicit bias is a positive or negative mental attitude towards a person, thing, or group that a person holds at an unconscious level. In contrast, an explicit bias is an attitude that somebody is consciously aware of having. Research has found that our implicit and explicit biases often diverge. For example, a person may consciously express a neutral or positive opinion about a social group that they unconsciously hold a negative opinion about.

Where did the idea of implicit bias come from?

In 1995 social psychologists Anthony Greenwald and Mahzarin Banaji proposed the idea that social behavior may not always be under a persons conscious control. They argued that much of our behavior is driven by stereotypes that operate automatically and therefore, unconsciously. In 1997 they developed the Implicit Association Test (IAT), a computer-based test that measures peoples unconscious attitudes. Since then over 200 studies have been published using the IAT. Overall, the IAT has been shown to be both reliable and valid at detecting an individuals level of implicit bias.

How does the IAT work?

The IAT asks people to complete several tasks where they are asked to quickly pair two concepts together. For example, you might be asked to pair women with math or women with liberal arts. Scoring of the IAT assumes that the more closely you associate two concepts in your mind, the faster you will be able to pair them together on the task. The IAT measures your reaction times and calculates a score accordingly. For more detailed information about the IAT and how it works please visit: https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/background/index.jsp

How common are implicit biases?

Since 1998, over 4.5 million people haven taken the Implicit Association Test (IAT) online. This data strongly suggests that many people hold implicit biases towards members of particular groups. For example, over 80% of people who completed an IAT on age bias demonstrated a negative implicit bias against the elderly. In addition, about 75% of Whites and Asians demonstrated an implicit bias in favor of Whites compared to Blacks.

Where do implicit biases come from?

Psychologists believe that the content of our implicit biases are learned from the society in which we live. From a very early age, we are exposed to certain ideas over and over from the people we interact with and from the media. Over time these ideas become so ingrained in us that they are activated automatically without us realizing it.

Why are implicit biases important?

Over 200 published studies using the IAT have shown that implicit bias can influence behavior in important ways. For example, IAT scores can predict how we treat members of another race, whether we are likely to binge drink, and even whether we are likely to attempt suicide. In addition, several studies have shown that implicit biases can significantly affect the way people evaluate job candidates. We believe that by becoming more aware of implicit bias and how it can influence decisions, people may be able to limit the influence that implicit bias has on their own behavior. This the rationale behind the REDE program.

Anyway...I put up a link that will not go through the full process. So I will search for another.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

More on implicit bias...

http://www.uclalawreview.org/?p=3704


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Anyway...I put up a link that will not go through the full process. So I will search for another.


This link sends you to about 15 tests for bias in 15 categories, including both skin tone and race:

https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/selectatest.html


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This link sends you to about 15 tests for bias in 15 categories, including both skin tone and race:
> 
> https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/selectatest.html


That was the one that I initially posted. After finishing the religion segment, there was nowhere to click to get results.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> That was the one that I initially posted. After finishing the religion segment, there was nowhere to click to get results.


Oh, I didn't get that far. I did the one on comparing Barack Obama to another president, which in my case turned out to be one of my favorites: Richard Nixon (this was assigned to me, not my own choice).

Guess what the result was: Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Barack Obama compared to Richard Nixon.

I could have told them that before I spent the 10 minutes taking the test. Maybe later I'll try some others, but having begun the day with Richard Nixon, I think I'm going to wash my brain.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, I didn't get that far. I did the one on comparing Barack Obama to another president, which in my case turned out to be one of my favorites: Richard Nixon (this was assigned to me, not my own choice).
> 
> Guess what the result was: Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Barack Obama compared to Richard Nixon.
> 
> I could have told them that before I spent the 10 minutes taking the test. Maybe later I'll try some others, but having begun the day with Richard Nixon, I think I'm going to wash my brain.


Can't say that I blame you, good luck.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a story that will bring on the tears, but worth watching. How did I know the congressman involved would be a republican. I checked for sure and of course he is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Here is a story that will bring on the tears, but worth watching. How did I know the congressman involved would be a republican. I checked for sure and of course he is.
> 
> http://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/144d73c247147986?projector=1


Hmmm, let me try again. 2 Xs and all I got was a Google ad.
Nope, nuttin' honey.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Hmmm, let me try again. 2 Xs and all I got was a Google ad.
> Nope, nuttin' honey.


Sorry about that. I'll try again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sorry about that. I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> What a sweet piece, what a loving group of people held his memory in reverence for all of those years.


Yes, there are some wonderful loving people in this world.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is a story that will bring on the tears, but worth watching. How did I know the congressman involved would be a republican. I checked for sure and of course he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks, Norma. It was a very touching story. A very lazy congressman - I'm sure it would have taken a page 20 minutes to learn the facts. But I'm bothered by the Army; they knew where he was buried and never notified the family. One screwup after another.


Yes as she sat and waited. So sad.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my. I had no idea Russian troops had shot and/or killed Ukranian soldiers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Here is a story that will bring on the tears, but worth watching. How did I know the congressman involved would be a republican. I checked for sure and of course he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Oh my. I had no idea Russian troops had shot and/or killed Ukranian soldiers.


Janet Cooke
Putin has other "infringements" on his calendar and that is the very reason that Germany's Andrea Merkel changed her tune and is supporting President Obama's plans. Putin watches the "disorder" in our Government with great pleasure and takes advantage of it to achieve his goal of becoming a super power once again. IF the Republicans should take the Senate, we in no time will be involved in an other War. They hate to see the one in Afghanistan coming to an end. Folks, vote!!!!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janet Cooke
> Putin has other "infringements" on his calendar and that is the very reason that Germany's Andrea Merkel changed her tune and is supporting President Obama's plans. Putin watches the "disorder" in our Government with great pleasure and takes advantage of it to achieve his goal of becoming a super power once again. IF the Republicans should take the Senate, we in no time will be involved in an other War. They hate to see the one in Afghanistan coming to an end. Folks, vote!!!!!!


There are a lot of folks in Congress who hate to spend money on anything these days, I hope that includes war.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul Ryan and the Inner City


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Paul Ryan and the Inner City


 :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Paul Ryan and the Inner City


Kinda like KPG, declaring knowledge that can't possibly be known and battering people with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Kinda like KPG, declaring knowledge that can't possibly be known and battering people with it.


I loved the way she said she knew about Hobby Lobby from their lawyers and from reading briefs, trying to make it sound as though she'd been consulted for her legal skills. The only briefs she's ever read were made by Fruit of the Loom.

The minute she showed up, I knew I wouldn't be able to take it. I've unwatched. It's so much more pleasant here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I loved the way she said she knew about Hobby Lobby from their lawyers and from reading briefs, trying to make it sound as though she'd been consulted for her legal skills. The only briefs she's ever read were made by Fruit of the Loom.
> 
> The minute she showed up, I knew I wouldn't be able to take it. I've unwatched. It's so much more pleasant here.


I will as well, I just hate letting her close down a thread with her nastiness wand.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

One has to wonder if those who claim religious persecution really believe it. 
It doesn't appear that these folks are back woods recluses.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> One has to wonder if those who claim religious persecution really believe it.
> It doesn't appear that these folks are back woods recluses.


Are we still talking about Hobby Lobby, or have I missed something?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are we still talking about Hobby Lobby, or have I missed something?


I don't recall, to be frank, which thread it was. 
I suppose it must have been one of the HL threads, someone states that it is persecution of religious rights as if they really believe it. 
I think that they honestly believe that the Green family is doing this for religious freedom.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Since people complain about all these non-knitting posts, here's one with knitting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Since people complain about all these non-knitting posts, here's one with knitting.


I suppose it is a good thing to find humor in the saddest things.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw this posted on Facebook this morning and thought it made so much sense. It was with a picture of a very scantily dressed young woman. 


This photo was posted on STFU, Conservatives Tumblr page last night. The reason why I'm sharing it is not because of the photo itself (which is epic in it's own right), but for the comments it generated.

One person wrote, "but then again, its kind like putting a meat suit on and telling a shark not to eat you".

STFU responded (with bolded text):

"We (men) are not f------ sharks!

We are not rabid animals living off of pure instinct

We are capable of rational thinking and understanding.

Just because someone is cooking food doesnt mean youre entitled to eat it.

Just because a banker is counting money doesnt mean youre being given free money.

Just because a person is naked doesnt mean youre entitled to f--- them.

You are not entitled to someone elses body just because its exposed.

What is so f------ difficult about this concept?"

Bravo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I saw this posted on Facebook this morning and thought it made so much sense. It was with a picture of a very scantily dressed young woman.
> 
> This photo was posted on STFU, Conservatives Tumblr page last night. The reason why I'm sharing it is not because of the photo itself (which is epic in it's own right), but for the comments it generated.
> 
> ...


It does make sense. But how surprising to be reading it from a man.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It does make sense. But how surprising to be reading it from a man.


Poor Purl
there are some mature males among us. Few but fine specimens.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> there are some mature males among us. Few but fine specimens.


I know there are. I live with one. Still, the man who wrote that gets it, more than most.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

They're at it again. They just can't handle the truth.

From Daily Kos:

*Signature needed: Economists say Paul Ryan is lying about their work to push outrageous new cuts*

Sign the petition from Daily Kos and the DCCC denouncing Paul Ryan for pushing phony numbers to support his right-wing ideology.

Rep. Paul Ryanthe Republicans self-appointed policy wonkis out with a new plan to cut Head Start, Medicaid, food stamps, low-income housing, energy assistance, job training, education, veterans programs, and... well, just about everything.

Just one problem: *The economists whose data hes using to justify these cuts say that Ryans misrepresenting their work.*

He cherry-picked data from various academic and governmental studies to make his numbers work and the economists whose work hes misrepresenting are not happy about it.

Simply put: Paul Ryan is a fraud who cant balance a spreadsheet.

Sign the petition now.

Keep fighting,
Michael Langenmayr, Daily Kos


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww, Poor Baby

FRI APR 18, 2014 AT 02:30 PM PDT
*Rush Limbaugh Is In Ruins - Bad News Coming From Every Direction - Including The Right*
by Leslie Salzillo

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/18/1293043/-Rush-Limbaugh-Is-In-Ruins-Bad-News-Coming-From-Every-Direction-Including-The-Right?detail=email#

It's been a very bad week for talk show host, Rush Limbaugh, and a very rewarding week for the millions of Americans who have protested his extreme hate speech for decades. Two years ago, newer groups like BoycottRush/FlushRush/StopRush began a massive national boycott movement that is exposing Limbaugh and crushing his career. Here are four new recent developments:
1. Politico published an article revealing that Tea Party organizations (some created by the Koch brothers) have contributed millions to Rush Limbaugh. What does this mean? For Rush it means they helped sustain him while thousands of sponsors pulled their ads. It means this may lead to an investigation to see if the funding was done legally. According to the FCC, if you receive money from an organization that pays you to promote their propaganda, without telling your audience, it may be considered 'payola' - and it may be illegal.

Politico: "The Heritage Foundation at the end of January ended its five-year sponsorship of El Rushbos show, for which it had paid more than $2 million in some years and more than $9.5 million overall. In 2012, FreedomWorks paid at least $1.4 million to make him an endorser, though its not clear that the sponsorship is ongoing."

2. Forbes Senior Political Contributor and regular on Forbes On Fox, Rick Ungar, believes Rush Limbaugh has become a joke. He also shows, via FrontPageMag.com data, that Limbaugh has outlived his audience. Ungar, also known as Forbes 'token lefty' implies Rush is now in the, toss out the old - bring in the new, demographic category. The median age of his dwindling audience (as well as the aforementioned sponsor boycott) no longer appeals to advertisers.

Rick Ungar: "At long last, it appears that Rush Limbaugh has run out of steam. I have to acknowledge that I have sensed Rush getting by on fumes for some time now (yes, I tune into his show from time to time to enjoy his broadcasting skills if not his message). However, it was only recently that the world of Limbaugh crossed that thin red line from partially serious to total self-parody and audience deceptiona line crossed from which there is often no return."

FrontPageMag.com: "Network television doesnt just fail to count older viewers; it tries to drive them away. A show with an older viewership is dead air. Advertisers have been pushed by ad agencies into an obsession with associating their product with a youthful brand. The demo rating, 18-49, is the only rating that matters. Viewers younger than that can still pay off. Just ask the CW. Older viewers however are unwanted."

3. Speaking of advertisers, Rush Limbaugh can't seem to hold on to them, without doling out heavy discounts and/or free ad space. After his notorious on-air verbal attack of then unknown, Sandra Fluke, the national protests was set into motion. Hardworking FlushRush volunteers now monitor The Rush Limbaugh Show nationwide. They document the sponsor ads they hear on his show, into the StopRush Database, along with contact and ad details. The sponsor data is then posted back into the FlushRush private Facebook group, and onto the BoycottRush Facebook page for public use. There have been hundreds of articles written about Rush Limbaugh and the boycotts against him, that have appeared in at least a dozen political online news groups, including Liberals Unite and Daily Kos, and have been viewed by millions. The result? Limbaugh and the radio stations that carry him have lost millions in ad revenue. Very few took the Limbaugh boycott seriously two years ago. It reminds me of the Gandhi quote:
Mahatma Gandhi:"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win."

4. And lastly; Ed Shultz interviewed Holland Cooke this week. Cook believes Limbaugh's business is over, for good, due to the various organized boycotts mentioned above. Each does its own part. The protests have been supported by many big and small Liberal organizations, websites, Facebook pages/groups, and Twitter.
Holland Cooke: (via Daily Kos)"Hundreds of blue-chip national advertisers basically have not only wandered away from Rush Limbaugh and some of the other righties, theyve abandoned the format entirely. They are afraid to be heard on a news talk station because this mans use of his free speech triggered the opposing viewpoint exercising THEIR right to free speech. The boycotters are speaking and using the marketplace to say, 'ENOUGH!'"

Here is an audio clip of the Ed Shultz/Holland Cook interview: 



So now, we're not only hearing from consumers, we are hearing from industry experts on the left and right, many of whom know the business better than anyone and would not risk their reputations on mere gossip. Yes, yes, the public has had enough. Limbaugh's self-proclaimed 'Dittoheads'/fans demanded that Limbaugh's right to free speech also gives him the right to spew misogyny, homophobia, bigotry, and racism on public radio. He's been getting away with it for over 25 years. After the Sandra Fluke attack, the general public soon realized that neither his radio affiliates, nor the FCC, planned to do anything about his hate speech, so American consumers decided to use their own version of free speech via petitions, boycotts, and their consumer dollars, to bring Limbaugh down by way of his sponsors. It's reported 3,100 companies have pulled their ads from Limbaugh, and the protestors and boycotters have never been closer to pulling Limbaugh off the air. When he has moved on, this country will be all the better, and the public will prove once again, it can be done. We can eliminate hate speech from the media, if takes one host at a time.

You see, you can toss Americans some Limbaugh, Fox News, Bush/Cheney, Koch brothers, even some Supreme Court corruption, but when push comes to shove, Americans will stand up, show up, take charge, and demand a return to democracy and common decency. Salute to all the many boycotters and volunteers.

To learn more about the Rush Limbaugh boycott/protests, visit:

BoycottRush Facebook Group
Limbaugh Sponsor/Clear Channel/Cumulus Petition
Join The Fight To Flush Rush Facebook Group
The StopRush Extensive Sponsor Database


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Great info, thanks. I'll be passing it along to my pals.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am cynical enough to believe that a younger Limbaugh is waiting to take his place.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am cynical enough to believe that a younger Limbaugh is waiting to take his place.


That's not cynicism; that's realism. I'm sure there are many young hypocritical, greedy, misogynistic young men who can step into his (probably smelly) shoes and attract listeners, but are they all willing to be as creepy as he is?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's not cynicism; that's realism. I'm sure there are many young hypocritical, greedy, misogynistic young men who can step into his (probably smelly) shoes and attract listeners, but are they all willing to be as creepy as he is?


The newer version will probably be more outrageous, especially when there is a lot of money to be made.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The newer version will probably be more outrageous, especially when there is a lot of money to be made.


You're right about that, but can he reach the repellent heights that Limbaugh occupied?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right about that, but can he reach the repellent heights that Limbaugh occupied?


I never heard Limbaugh but the sky is the limit with stupidity. Who was that priest during WW2 who was so toxic? Certainly his type can be resurrected again once oil becomes an even more expensive commodity.

As an aside, should we worry about the PLO and Hamas banding together?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Aww, Poor Baby
> 
> FRI APR 18, 2014 AT 02:30 PM PDT
> *Rush Limbaugh Is In Ruins - Bad News Coming From Every Direction - Including The Right*
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I never heard Limbaugh but the sky is the limit with stupidity. Who was that priest during WW2 who was so toxic? Certainly his type can be resurrected again once oil becomes an even more expensive commodity.
> 
> As an aside, should we worry about the PLO and Hamas banding together?


Never heard Limbaugh? How did you manage to escape? There are plenty of liberal websites that show clips of him (try http://mediamatters.org/ ). He really needs to be seen in action to know how low it can get.

The best thing I've ever seen (actually, heard) was a wonderful compilation by some guys with a lot of free time. When I find it, I'll send it to you.

Priest was Father Coughlin, a fine, upstanding Irish-American Catholic. As for the aside, we should worry about anything Hamas does.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't know how many of you watch Jon Stewart, but here is a clip from this week talking about women. Funny and true.

http://www.upworthy.com/jon-stewart-proves-a-double-standard-for-women-politicians-with-the-most-hilarious-evidence-possible-rn2-6d?c=ufb1


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Don't know how many of you watch Jon Stewart, but here is a clip from this week talking about women. Funny and true.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/jon-stewart-proves-a-double-standard-for-women-politicians-with-the-most-hilarious-evidence-possible-rn2-6d?c=ufb1


Very funny. Thanks.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Americans For Prosperity had to apologize, kind of, for putting a photo of President Obama and Senator Udall, taken after the Aurora shooting, into one of their tv adds. 
This was their apology, but why did they do it in the first place? I think they just show their true colors more every day.

Fortunately, we can and will change the image," said Dustin Zvonek, state director for AFP Colorado. "Sen. Udall can't change his record that led to over 335,000 Coloradans receiving letters indicating that their health care policy had been canceled."

AFP Colorado sounded more contrite later on Twitter: "AFP regrets erroneously using the image; it's been removed from the ad; we sincerely apologize to Aurora families."

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_25623128/aurora-theater-victims-decry-use-image-afp-ad#ixzz2zpafHw5x


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Americans For Prosperity had to apologize, kind of, for putting a photo of President Obama and Senator Udall, taken after the Aurora shooting, into one of their tv adds.
> This was their apology, but why did they do it in the first place? I think they just show their true colors more every day.
> 
> Fortunately, we can and will change the image," said Dustin Zvonek, state director for AFP Colorado. "Sen. Udall can't change his record that led to over 335,000 Coloradans receiving letters indicating that their health care policy had been canceled."
> ...


I wonder what's going on in the heads of the people who vote GOP after things like this. I also wonder why, with all that Koch money, AFP can't hire smarter directors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Somebody, please tell me why these people continue to win elections!

*The Party Of The 1 Percent*

Apr 30, 2014 | By CAP Action War Room

GOP Senators Vote Against Working Americans And Block Minimum Wage Increase

A minority of 41 Senators, all Republicans, voted today to block a bill that would raise the minimum wage to $10.10. Once again, the GOP followed the orders of the Koch brothers to keep our economy working for only the wealthiest.

Earnings for the top 1 percent have gone up 177 percent (PDF) since 1980. Meanwhile, minimum wage workers are actually making 16 percent less. But Republican Senators are still refusing to give them a raise.

Whats more, instead of voting to give 28 million people as much as a $4,000 raise each, these GOP Senators instead took checks from leading lobbyists from big corporations opposed to raising it. Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, for instance, has taken $118,000 since 2008:

RTW-McConnell
Lets go over just a few of the groups that these 41 Senate Republicans  whose average net worth is $6.26 million  were voting against in deciding to not even allow debate on the minimum wage bill:

28 million workers overall, whose wages would go up by a combine $35 billion dollars;
15 million women, who make up almost two-thirds of all minimum wage workers;
One million veterans, which amounts to one in ten of all veterans currently working;
21 million children, who would have had at least one parent whose pay will go up;
3.5 million people of color, who make up a disproportionate number of minimum wage workers and whose wages are estimated to increase by $16.1 billion with a $10.10 minimum wage.
But despite todays vote, this issue isnt going away no matter how hard Republicans wish it would. The 42nd no vote came from Majority Leader Harry Reid, a procedural move in order to preserve the option of bringing the bill up again. And just before the vote took place, Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) issued a clear indication on the Senate floor that this fight is long from over: If we dont succeed this timewe will bring this bill to the floor again and again and again. Sooner or later we will get it done.

BOTTOM LINE: Instead of raising the minimum wage and giving Americans who work hard a better opportunity to get ahead, Senate Republicans have shown once again that theyre against the 99%. But this fight is far from over. Those who vote against everyday Americans  many of whom have voted for similar minimum wage increases in the past  are on the wrong side of history.

http://thinkprogress.org/progress-report/the-party-of-the-1-percent/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I suggest that anyone at least once listens to Limbaugh as well as Beck. Two Nuts from the same Shell. I think that Beck is worried that his time could be running out and is preparing to get into Religion - lots of hand on his heart. After all Televangelism is a VERY lucrative business. He has learned well how to brainwash lots of folks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Somebody, please tell me why these people continue to win elections!
> 
> *The Party Of The 1 Percent*
> 
> ...


Poor Purl
hard to figure out why anyone not belonging to the 1% gives Republicans a vote. Have they forgotten that the GOP once WAS a decent Party and has gone totally insane? Want the GOP of old back but I guess we have to wait until some folks bite the dust for that to happen.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Somebody, please tell me why these people continue to win elections!
> 
> *The Party Of The 1 Percent*
> 
> ...


Because of gerrymandering and because low information old white republicans will vote party line no matter what it does to them personally.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> hard to figure out why anyone not belonging to the 1% gives Republicans a vote. Have they forgotten that the GOP once WAS a decent Party and has gone totally insane? Want the GOP of old back but I guess we have to wait until some folks bite the dust for that to happen.


Maybe it would be because of things like this. Not all democrats are alike as not all republicans are alike. 
http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2014/04/belleville_councilwomans_alleged_racist_tirade_authenticated_by_forensics_lab_mayor_says.html#incart_m-rpt-1


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Maybe it would be because of things like this. Not all democrats are alike as not all republicans are alike.
> http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2014/04/belleville_councilwomans_alleged_racist_tirade_authenticated_by_forensics_lab_mayor_says.html#incart_m-rpt-1


Sorry, I don't see the relevance of this story.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> hard to figure out why anyone not belonging to the 1% gives Republicans a vote. Have they forgotten that the GOP once WAS a decent Party and has gone totally insane? Want the GOP of old back but I guess we have to wait until some folks bite the dust for that to happen.


Huck, by then it might be too late. The Kochs and ALEC will have taken over completely.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Because of gerrymandering and because low information old white republicans will vote party line no matter what it does to them personally.


I think they're not entirely aware of what it does to them (I guess that's one of the things that make them low information voters).

NJG, have the tornadoes bypassed you? They're frightening.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, I don't see the relevance of this story.


Would YOU vote for her?!? She's a democrat! Or would you vote for anybody else? Even a republican?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Would YOU vote for her?!? She's a democrat! Or would you vote for anybody else? Even a republican?


If the tape is for real then no, I of course wouldn't vote for her....but, sadly, I believe a lot of Republicans _would_. There are many bigots in the GOP and an overt racist, no matter what his or her party, would probably win their vote.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think they're not entirely aware of what it does to them (I guess that's one of the things that make them low information voters).
> 
> NJG, have the tornadoes bypassed you? They're frightening.


So far I have been lucky. Nothing right in my area, but a long way to go yet this summer and there certainly do seem to be a lot more of them than usual.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Would YOU vote for her?!? She's a democrat! Or would you vote for anybody else? Even a republican?


I certainly wouldn't vote for her, but probably no Republican either, unless Millicent Fenwick came back from the dead.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, Fox News Can Kill You.

Remember the self-employed lumberjack that almost died from a heart condition because he refused to sign up for Obamacare. It took his liberal friend months to talk him into it, and once insured, he was immediately able to get life-saving major surgery.

The original story was heavy on the feel-good stuff (the ACA saved his life!) and thin on his motivations. So the Washington Post's Erik Wemple followed up, and yes, it was really all about Fox News.

 He says that he leans Republican and essentially listened to what the GOP had to say about Obamacare, and not so much to what the Democrats had to say. As for his media diet, Anstadt says he goes online for some of his news, but when it comes to television, Fox News, of course, and thats basically what I watch on TV, in addition to local news, he says. I like some of those radicals on Fox News, he says. I like OReilly.
Asked if Fox News had molded his view of Obamacare, Angstadt responded, Yeah, yeah  they get people fired up. You know what, I really do have a different outlook on it. Its really wrong that people are making it into a political thing. To me, it is a life-and-death thing.

And this is why Republicans are so dead-set against helping even their own people:

Of Obamacares namesake, Angstadt says, I didnt care for Obama. I cant say nothing bad about him now because it was his plan that probably saved my life.

Republicans would rather kill off their strongest supporters than have them think that maybe that fellow in the White Houseand his Democratic Partyaren't so bad after all.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-wemple/wp/2014/04/29/obamacare-beneficiary-you-wouldnt-have-caught-me-dead-watching-msnbc/

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/30/1295910/-Yup-Watching-Fox-News-can-kill-you-Literally?detail=email


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> If the tape is for real then no, I of course wouldn't vote for her....but, sadly, I believe a lot of Republicans _would_. There are many bigots in the GOP and an overt racist, no matter what his or her party, would probably win their vote.


I think that you'd believe anything then! You are so brainwashed! Have you ever had an original thought or do you just follow the party line? I know, I know...all republicans are racists. Its what you've been taught and your brain won't stretch any further. I just mistakenly thought that I could open your mind by showing you that racism doesn't follow party lines. But I understand, you just can't accept it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think that you'd believe anything then! You are so brainwashed! Have you ever had an original thought or do you just follow the party line? I know, I know...all republicans are racists.


Sorry, dear--those are your words, not mine.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I certainly wouldn't vote for her, but probably no Republican either, unless Millicent Fenwick came back from the dead.


That's kind of where I am. There's no one I want to vote for unless somebody comes back from the dead. Just pointing out that there just MIGHT be a reason that someone might choose to vote for a republican. If I were black, I would definitely vote against that woman! It wouldn't matter who was running against her. How could you take a chance of her winning? In fact? THATS how I felt in the last presidential election!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> If the tape is for real then no, I of course wouldn't vote for her....but, sadly, I believe a lot of Republicans _would_. There are many bigots in the GOP and an overt racist, no matter what his or her party, would probably win their vote.


Oh? Let's see... Yup! You said it!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That's kind of where I am. There's no one I want to vote for unless somebody comes back from the dead. Just pointing out that there just MIGHT be a reason that someone might choose to vote for a republican. If I were black, I would definitely vote against that woman! It wouldn't matter who was running against her. How could you take a chance of her winning? In fact? THATS how I felt in the last presidential election!


And that is how I felt in 2004. I thought there was no chance there were enough people stupid enough to give Bush 4 more years.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Another awesome republican running for the senate, NOT
Where do they find these people? If she styles herself after Steve King, that alone disqualifies her. 

Today's installment of Everyone In The Republican Party Running For Senate Is A Horrible Freaking Person brings us to South Dakota.

Dr. Annette Bosworth, a first-time candidate who styles herself after Sen. Ted Cruz and Rep. Steve King, shared an image on her campaigns Facebook page insisting that the message of a please do not feed the animals sign in parks should be applied to food stamp recipients.

The text of the messagea presumed far-right chain mail that made it up the ranks to Senate candidate Bosworthreads:

TODAY'S LESSON IN IRONY

THE FOOD STAMP PROGRAM IS ADMINISTERED BY THE U. S. DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE. THEY PROUDLY REPORT THAT THEY DISTRIBUTE FREE MEALS AND FOOD STAMPS TO OVER 46 MILLION PEOPLE ON AN ANNUAL BASIS.

MEANWHILE, THE NATIONAL PARK SERVICE, RUN BY THE U. S. DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR, ASKS US, "PLEASE DO NOT FEED THE ANIMALS". THEIR STATED REASON FOR THIS POLICY BEING THAT ..

"THE ANIMALS WILL GROW DEPENDENT ON THE HANDOUTS, AND THEN THEY WILL NEVER LEARN TO TAKE CARE OF THEMSELVES".

THIS CONCLUDES TODAY'S LESSON
ANY QUESTIONS?

You could list all of the various reasons why such logic is both (1) profoundly offensive and (2) not even "logic," per se, or you could ignore all that and focus on the real lesson here, which is apparently that every sodding last person running for the Senate as a member of the Republican Party is a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> And that is how I felt in 2004. I thought there was no chance there were enough people stupid enough to give Bush 4 more years.


Gotta agree with you there! BUT, look at the alternative! Sometimes you got no choice! That's what I'm saying!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gotta agree with you there! BUT, look at the alternative! Sometimes you got no choice! That's what I'm saying!


If both choices were so repugnant, I would do a right in or leave it blank. At least I would not be furthering either idiot to be elected. Sometimes if you weigh the pros and cons you can make a decision that makes sense. The problem is low information party voters that vote for the party no matter what they actually stand for, and then complain later because they don't like what they are doing. I don't understand how any retired or about to retire republican can vote for Paul Ryan, because of what he wants to do with Medicare, or other republicans for that matter, as they pretty much all agree about Medicare and SS. I just don't get how you vote against your own self interest.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> Another awesome republican running for the senate, NOT
> Where do they find these people? If she styles herself after Steve King, that alone disqualifies her.
> 
> Today's installment of Everyone In The Republican Party Running For Senate Is A Horrible Freaking Person brings us to South Dakota.
> ...


The ONLY reason the government gives people food stamps is to create dependency and control! If they really cared about the people, they would stop allowing the jobs to leave the US. They would create an environment in which all able bodied people could have a job if they wanted or needed one. Welfare and food stamps do not lead to FREE people. Being dependent is NEVER an admirable condition. In addition, WE DONT HAVE THE MONEY! Why don't you read about what's really happening to the economy. Read about what the federal reserve is doing. Do you understand the gravity of the debt that they SAY is ours? Did you know that every second, our debt increases by $12million? Do you understand that ALL of the monies collected by the IRS doesn't even cover the interest on the debt? We have to borrow money just to pay the interest. They can no longer find anyone to loan us what we need. So the fed is printing the money as fast as they can. They print our money and LOAN it to us. Actually, mostly they create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Not only do we "owe" them the amount they created out of thin air, but we also owe them interest. Every dollar they print or create out of thin air makes YOUR dollars worth less! That's inflation! Now, here's the BIG deal. The dollar is the international monetary unit. International trade is conducted in dollars. Every country needs dollars to buy what they need and they receive dollars for what they sell. When our country devalues that dollar it cheats the other countries. In the last 100 years the fed has printed so many dollars that the dollar has lost 90% of its value. Everybody knows that the dollar is about to collapse. They don't want to get stuck holding dollars when it crashes. And it will crash. The BRICS nations (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) have had enough. They are refusing to trade in dollars. The demand for dollars is dropping. China and Russia have made a deal to sell oil to anyone (cheaper than OPEC) using the new petro yuan. Less people will need the dollar. Now, our government is poking a stick at Russia. Russia and China are selling off their treasury bonds. Japan has started selling theirs too. Nobody wants to get stuck holding dollars. The dollar WILL collapse! Nothing can stop it! It has gone too far! We could very well be paying $100 for a loaf of bread. It is coming! I'm warning you! Even if you don't believe me, now would be a good time to stock up on food! You won't be able to afford it and the government will be broke! No one will even sell us their food because they won't want worthless dollars. All of this will be the consequences of spending money we don't have! I hope you can understand that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The ONLY reason the government gives people food stamps is to create dependency and control! If they really cared about the people, they would stop allowing the jobs to leave the US. They would create an environment in which all able bodied people could have a job if they wanted or needed one. Welfare and food stamps do not lead to FREE people. Being dependent is NEVER an admirable condition. In addition, WE DONT HAVE THE MONEY! Why don't you read about what's really happening to the economy. Read about what the federal reserve is doing. Do you understand the gravity of the debt that they SAY is ours? Did you know that every second, our debt increases by $12million? Do you understand that ALL of the monies collected by the IRS doesn't even cover the interest on the debt? We have to borrow money just to pay the interest. They can no longer find anyone to loan us what we need. So the fed is printing the money as fast as they can. They print our money and LOAN it to us. Actually, mostly they create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Not only do we "owe" them the amount they created out of thin air, but we also owe them interest. Every dollar they print or create out of thin air makes YOUR dollars worth less! That's inflation! Now, here's the BIG deal. The dollar is the international monetary unit. International trade is conducted in dollars. Every country needs dollars to buy what they need and they receive dollars for what they sell. When our country devalues that dollar it cheats the other countries. In the last 100 years the fed has printed so many dollars that the dollar has lost 90% of its value. Everybody knows that the dollar is about to collapse. They don't want to get stuck holding dollars when it crashes. And it will crash. The BRICS nations (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) have had enough. They are refusing to trade in dollars. The demand for dollars is dropping. China and Russia have made a deal to sell oil to anyone (cheaper than OPEC) using the new petro yuan. Less people will need the dollar. Now, our government is poking a stick at Russia. Russia and China are selling off their treasury bonds. Japan has started selling theirs too. Nobody wants to get stuck holding dollars. The dollar WILL collapse! Nothing can stop it! It has gone too far! We could very well be paying $100 for a loaf of bread. It is coming! I'm warning you! Even if you don't believe me, now would be a good time to stock up on food! You won't be able to afford it and the government will be broke! No one will even sell us their food because they won't want worthless dollars. All of this will be the consequences of spending money we don't have! I hope you can understand that.


Nebraska wins the point tonight because of this wonderfully insightful analysis of what is happening economically in this country. And it is not a partisan issue - it is the Big Corporations (Wall Street) and the Military which have created this nightmare. I don't know how long this has been happening but I remember Eisenhower warning about just this. Neb - you are good on both sides of our fence.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

You go off on your tangent because I made a comment about another republican wanting to not take of the poor. Too many republicans have this attitude that we shouldn't provide food stamps because it creates dependence. Well a lot of these people are elderly, kids, veterans and disabled. Are we just to let them die so we don't have to be concerned about them anymore. As usual republicans say what they don't want to do, but never have ideas about what should be done except tax cuts for the wealthy which is somehow suppose to trickle down to the poor. Bush proved that did not work, but they continue on the same old path regardless. Republicans have so called "jobs bills," but they won't work with the democrats. Republicans have said it is their way or the highway as it has been ever since President Obama took office, anything they can do to make him fail. That is more important to them, than making things work for the country. 
You can take the rest of your crap and stuff it, cause that is where that attitude belongs. I do a lot of reading and listen to a lot of news and am very up to date on what is going on in the world. You are the last person I would ever take advice or information from, so you go ahead and throw your advice around all you want as a "know it all," and see who wants to listen to you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The ONLY reason the government gives people food stamps is to create dependency and control! If they really cared about the people, they would stop allowing the jobs to leave the US. They would create an environment in which all able bodied people could have a job if they wanted or needed one. Welfare and food stamps do not lead to FREE people. Being dependent is NEVER an admirable condition. In addition, WE DONT HAVE THE MONEY! Why don't you read about what's really happening to the economy. Read about what the federal reserve is doing. Do you understand the gravity of the debt that they SAY is ours? Did you know that every second, our debt increases by $12million? Do you understand that ALL of the monies collected by the IRS doesn't even cover the interest on the debt? We have to borrow money just to pay the interest. They can no longer find anyone to loan us what we need. So the fed is printing the money as fast as they can. They print our money and LOAN it to us. Actually, mostly they create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Not only do we "owe" them the amount they created out of thin air, but we also owe them interest. Every dollar they print or create out of thin air makes YOUR dollars worth less! That's inflation! Now, here's the BIG deal. The dollar is the international monetary unit. International trade is conducted in dollars. Every country needs dollars to buy what they need and they receive dollars for what they sell. When our country devalues that dollar it cheats the other countries. In the last 100 years the fed has printed so many dollars that the dollar has lost 90% of its value. Everybody knows that the dollar is about to collapse. They don't want to get stuck holding dollars when it crashes. And it will crash. The BRICS nations (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) have had enough. They are refusing to trade in dollars. The demand for dollars is dropping. China and Russia have made a deal to sell oil to anyone (cheaper than OPEC) using the new petro yuan. Less people will need the dollar. Now, our government is poking a stick at Russia. Russia and China are selling off their treasury bonds. Japan has started selling theirs too. Nobody wants to get stuck holding dollars. The dollar WILL collapse! Nothing can stop it! It has gone too far! We could very well be paying $100 for a loaf of bread. It is coming! I'm warning you! Even if you don't believe me, now would be a good time to stock up on food! You won't be able to afford it and the government will be broke! No one will even sell us their food because they won't want worthless dollars. All of this will be the consequences of spending money we don't have! I hope you can understand that.


Knitterfrom Nebraska
Do you really live in the USA? Most of us never see the future that dark, we do something to prevent it. Ever read what people like you wrote 50 years ago? Some wrote"" if Gas goes higher than 30 cents I give up my car". Really? More cars than ever and Gas is almost at $ 4.00/Gallon. Bread was 10c a loaf and now costs an average of $ 2.00. Cars cost $ 2,000.00
then and now average $ 30,000.00 and on and on and on. Leave that dark chamber you are in and join the rest of us. Hope you taught your children well and not scared the dickens out of them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huck - Neb gave an honest viewpoint of our national economy. It is dark but we cannot solve this situation, if there is a solution, without facing the dark. Neb is actually giving you a progressive, factual view of our economy. 

NJ - I was not, however, endorsing Neb's thoughts on welfare. I rather my tax dollar go to people than to wars.

Neb. - How am I doing on the other side?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> You go off on your tangent because I made a comment about another republican wanting to not take of the poor. Too many republicans have this attitude that we shouldn't provide food stamps because it creates dependence. Well a lot of these people are elderly, kids, veterans and disabled. Are we just to let them die so we don't have to be concerned about them anymore. As usual republicans say what they don't want to do, but never have ideas about what should be done except tax cuts for the wealthy which is somehow suppose to trickle down to the poor. Bush proved that did not work, but they continue on the same old path regardless. Republicans have so called "jobs bills," but they won't work with the democrats. Republicans have said it is their way or the highway as it has been ever since President Obama took office, anything they can do to make him fail. That is more important to them, than making things work for the country.
> You can take the rest of your crap and stuff it, cause that is where that attitude belongs. I do a lot of reading and listen to a lot of news and am very up to date on what is going on in the world. You are the last person I would ever take advice or information from, so you go ahead and throw your advice around all you want as a "know it all," and see who wants to listen to you.


I have never heard anyone say that they want to deprive the truly needy of anything. Our government does not have the money to support 46% of the population! Most of these people could and should be taxpayers and would be if they could find a job! A lot of the very people you claim to care about (and many more) are going to DIE because we're broke! You can choose to ignore my warning if you want! But the day is near when you will have to live with the fact that you were warned and you ignored! You will watch your loved ones starving and suffering. And you will know that you could have done something to help them but you chose to chastise instead!

Understand this! ALL of the politicians are owned! Bought and paid for! The jobs didn't go away by themselves! BOTH parties changed the laws on trade. They purposely allowed the corporatists to send the jobs away! More money for the people who own the corporations and more money for the politicians! Their plans are out in the open. They want a "new world order". You've heard them say it, you just weren't paying attention. They are eliminating the middle class on purpose! When everything resets there will only be the very rich and the very poor! Guess what you will be!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have never heard anyone say that they want to deprive the truly needy of anything. Our government does not have the money to support 46% of the population! Most of these people could and should be taxpayers and would be if they could find a job! A lot of the very people you claim to care about (and many more) are going to DIE because we're broke! You can choose to ignore my warning if you want! But the day is near when you will have to live with the fact that you were warned and you ignored! You will watch your loved ones starving and suffering. And you will know that you could have done something to help them but you chose to chastise instead!
> 
> Understand this! ALL of the politicians are owned! Bought and paid for! The jobs didn't go away by themselves! BOTH parties changed the laws on trade. They purposely allowed the corporatists to send the jobs away! More money for the people who own the corporations and more money for the politicians! Their plans are out in the open. They want a "new world order". You've heard them say it, you just weren't paying attention. They are eliminating the middle class on purpose! When everything resets there will only be the very rich and the very poor! Guess what you will be!


Well if you were paying attention you would know that it is the republicans who WANT this scenario you are talking about. Tax cuts for the wealthy and trickle down economics, or supply side economics, whatever you desire to call it is what almost destroyed us in 08 and what republicans are trying to use to continue the plan now. Look at Paul Ryans budget, his exact plan. Cut the safety net and let those who can't afford to eat die or be charged with theft for stealing to survive. Either way the republicans get rid of them and gain more control.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitterfrom Nebraska
> Do you really live in the USA? Most of us never see the future that dark, we do something to prevent it. Ever read what people like you wrote 50 years ago? Some wrote"" if Gas goes higher than 30 cents I give up my car". Really? More cars than ever and Gas is almost at $ 4.00/Gallon. Bread was 10c a loaf and now costs an average of $ 2.00. Cars cost $ 2,000.00
> then and now average $ 30,000.00 and on and on and on. Leave that dark chamber you are in and join the rest of us. Hope you taught your children well and not scared the dickens out of them.


We cannot prevent it unless we are aware of it! Just two years ago, I wasn't aware of it either. I never said I wouldn't drive my car. I didn't care because I figured that wages would keep going up to cover increased costs. I never imagined what I know now. And you'd better know it too, so we can get through it and rebuild. Unless the people UNDERSTAND, we are finished! DONE! Don't believe me! Research it!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nebraska wins the point tonight because of this wonderfully insightful analysis of what is happening economically in this country. And it is not a partisan issue - it is the Big Corporations (Wall Street) and the Military which have created this nightmare. I don't know how long this has been happening but I remember Eisenhower warning about just this. Neb - you are good on both sides of our fence.


Thanks, but I don't care about "points". With knowledge comes responsibility! I don't care whether democrats are in office or republicans! It makes no difference! We're bankrupt either way! I CARE about people! Even the people who scorn me. I know that the day will come when the price they pay will be steeper than the price I will pay! Because I will know that I TRIED to warn people! I did my best! I will not have the regrets!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> Well if you were paying attention you would know that it is the republicans who WANT this scenario you are talking about. Tax cuts for the wealthy and trickle down economics, or supply side economics, whatever you desire to call it is what almost destroyed us in 08 and what republicans are trying to use to continue the plan now. Look at Paul Ryans budget, his exact plan. Cut the safety net and let those who can't afford to eat die or be charged with theft for stealing to survive. Either way the republicans get rid of them and gain more control.


Two sides of the same coin! The republicans SAY they want to cut welfare but they don't! They hold the purse strings so they could if they really wanted to! The democrats SAY that the republicans support corporate greed, but they do too! They both SAY they want the wars to end, but they NEVER end! Because neither side wants them to end! There's big money to be made in war! In all of my years we have been at war. We've had democrats, we've had republicans! Makes no difference!

Understand one more thing, it makes no difference if they give "tax cuts" to the wealthy! It makes no difference what percentage they pay. The devil is in the details. They have built in loopholes and tax havens so that even if you charged them 100%, the vast majority of their money is tax free! The whole "tax cut", " tax increase" is only a distraction! It keeps us arguing with each other and they continue to pay little or no taxes!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Two sides of the same coin! The republicans SAY they want to cut welfare but they don't! They hold the purse strings so they could if they really wanted to! The democrats SAY that the republicans support corporate greed, but they do too! They both SAY they want the wars to end, but they NEVER end! Because neither side wants them to end! There's big money to be made in war! In all of my years we have been at war. We've had democrats, we've had republicans! Makes no difference!
> 
> Understand one more thing, it makes no difference if they give "tax cuts" to the wealthy! It makes no difference what percentage they pay. The devil is in the details. They have built in loopholes and tax havens so that even if you charged them 100%, the vast majority of their money is tax free! The whole "tax cut", " tax increase" is only a distraction! It keeps us arguing with each other and they continue to pay little or no taxes!


The republicans do support corporate greed, always have and always will. That is what they do. The democrats do want to end wars and have proven that by ending the war in Iraq and working on the one in Afghanistan. 
Yes the are called tax loopholes and the republicans will fight to the death for them. I'm not saying democrats are perfect, far from it and I don't like all things they do, but a republican controlled house and senate and a republican president scares me to death. Picture a country without SS, Medicare, medicaid and a minimum wage as it would all be gone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Well if you were paying attention you would know that it is the republicans who WANT this scenario you are talking about. Tax cuts for the wealthy and trickle down economics, or supply side economics, whatever you desire to call it is what almost destroyed us in 08 and what republicans are trying to use to continue the plan now. Look at Paul Ryans budget, his exact plan. Cut the safety net and let those who can't afford to eat die or be charged with theft for stealing to survive. Either way the republicans get rid of them and gain more control.


NJG
now that is the real picture. Thank you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> The republicans do support corporate greed, always have and always will. That is what they do. The democrats do want to end wars and have proven that by ending the war in Iraq and working on the one in Afghanistan.
> Yes the are called tax loopholes and the republicans will fight to the death for them. I'm not saying democrats are perfect, far from it and I don't like all things they do, but a republican controlled house and senate and a republican president scares me to death. Picture a country without SS, Medicare, medicaid and a minimum wage as it would all be gone.


You know? I only engage you because I care! I know you won't believe me but you've got to WAKE UP! Why would I keep trying? What have I got to gain? ALL politicians support corporate greed! You KNOW its true! Do you think the billionaires are giving money to the democrats out of the goodness of their hearts? If the democrats wanted to end wars, they would have! Instead, they're trying to get us into war with Russia via Syria and Ukraine. Don't kid yourself! We're going to war because they WANT to go to war! Mark my words! Soon we WILL be facing a country without SS, Medicare, medicaid and a minimum wage! We will also be facing a country with vast shortages of everything, including food and water!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We cannot prevent it unless we are aware of it! Just two years ago, I wasn't aware of it either. I never said I wouldn't drive my car. I didn't care because I figured that wages would keep going up to cover increased costs. I never imagined what I know now. And you'd better know it too, so we can get through it and rebuild. Unless the people UNDERSTAND, we are finished! DONE! Don't believe me! Research it!


Knitter from Nebraska
My fellow Americans are never remaining under foot, we always
emerge and do better. I am surrounded by Optimists who get into full gear when the wagon needs to be pulled out of the muck. Optimism creates strength, pessimism is destructive.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> now that is the real picture. Thank you.


YES! The republicans want this! But so do the democrats! It makes no difference who is in office. Nothing changes! They're all following the same agenda! There have been times when either party controlled the house, the senate and the presidency. Never have either party tried to reform anything! Because they ALL take orders from the people with the money!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> My fellow Americans are never remaining under foot, we always
> emerge and do better. I am surrounded by Optimists who get into full gear when the wagon needs to be pulled out of the muck. Optimism creates strength, pessimism is destructive.


Never in the history of this country have we been in this position! Never have we had so many dependent upon the government. What made this country great was that people knew that if they worked hard they could get ahead. Never have we had our government taking away our constitutional rights! Never have we had our government spying on us, tracking our every move and purchase. Never have we experienced tyranny! I'm an optimist! I believe that if the American people are informed and prepared, they can overcome anything!!! But if they are taken by surprise and led like cattle, we will be no different from the millions of people who have suffered under tyrany the world over. We must learn what is going on and CHANGE IT! I'm talking about a revolution of the MIND! Informed people don't fall prey to others! We will go through a collapse of the dollar! But if we are prepared, we will be ready to get up and rebuild!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You know? I only engage you because I care! I know you won't believe me but you've got to WAKE UP! Why would I keep trying? What have I got to gain? ALL politicians support corporate greed! You KNOW its true! Do you think the billionaires are giving money to the democrats out of the goodness of their hearts? If the democrats wanted to end wars, they would have! Instead, they're trying to get us into war with Russia via Syria and Ukraine. Don't kid yourself! We're going to war because they WANT to go to war! Mark my words! Soon we WILL be facing a country without SS, Medicare, medicaid and a minimum wage! We will also be facing a country with vast shortages of everything, including food and water!


I hope you're wrong. If this does happen "soon," as you predict, I will certainly admit I was mistaken. At what point in the near future will you admit you were mistaken if it doesn't happen?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you're wrong. If this does happen "soon," as you predict, I will certainly admit I was mistaken. At what point in the near future will you admit you were mistaken if it doesn't happen?


I set no dates. I don't want you to admit you were wrong. I only want you to know. I want you to be prepared! Stock up on food and water. If I'm wrong you can just eat it anyway. Think of it as insurance. I don't know WHEN this will happen. I only know that it will! The dollar is done! It can't be fixed!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We cannot prevent it unless we are aware of it! Just two years ago, I wasn't aware of it either. I never said I wouldn't drive my car. I didn't care because I figured that wages would keep going up to cover increased costs. I never imagined what I know now. And you'd better know it too, so we can get through it and rebuild. Unless the people UNDERSTAND, we are finished! DONE! Don't believe me! Research it!


Two years ago you thought wages would keep going up? It's been clear for longer than that that in real dollars, wages had in fact been going down.

I guess it's time to repost this and to point out the difference between the two parties:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

neb's analysis of power is correct.
Her description of our economy is correct.

But she is only making a logical prediction of what could occur. She could be right or wrong. What she is saying is not a fact - it is her opinion. But I see her opinion as being on a firm base.

Glad I am getting older. Neb's description of what can occur sounds like no fun at all. Blah!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> My fellow Americans are never remaining under foot, we always
> emerge and do better. I am surrounded by Optimists who get into full gear when the wagon needs to be pulled out of the muck. Optimism creates strength, pessimism is destructive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> My fellow Americans are never remaining under foot, we always
> emerge and do better. I am surrounded by Optimists who get into full gear when the wagon needs to be pulled out of the muck. Optimism creates strength, pessimism is destructive.


I agree with you, Huck. And frankly, I think it's the height of arrogance for anyone to assume that we as a nation are so important that the even the total destruction of the Almighty Dollar spells worldwide armageddon. Nations rise and nations fall, and the Earth keeps turning.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Huck. And frankly, I think it's the height of arrogance for anyone to assume that we as a nation are so important that the even the total destruction of the Almighty Dollar spells worldwide armageddon. Nations rise and nations fall, and the world keeps turning.


It's a global economy now. You will be collateral damage if this nation fell. From what I see in the news, it would not be easy times. Read about Germany between the wars and you will see what happens to a global power that crashes.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Two years ago you thought wages would keep going up? It's been clear for longer than that that in real dollars, wages had in fact been going down.
> 
> I guess it's time to repost this and to point out the difference between the two parties:


Yup! But I thought everything was fine. I thought that it was another bump in the road and that we'd recover. There was a lot I didn't know!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think that you'd believe anything then! You are so brainwashed! Have you ever had an original thought or do you just follow the party line? I know, I know...all republicans are racists. Its what you've been taught and your brain won't stretch any further. I just mistakenly thought that I could open your mind by showing you that racism doesn't follow party lines. But I understand, you just can't accept it.


It looks as though you have a reading disorder. I see nothing in Susanmos's message that says "all republicans are racists." What she said was "If the tape is for real then no, I of course wouldn't vote for her....but, sadly, I believe a lot of Republicans would. There are many bigots in the GOP and an overt racist, no matter what his or her party, would probably win their vote." She said "a lot," she said "many," but I think you're incapable of seeing a middle ground. Right now everything is terrible to you; possibly another day everything will be wonderful. But please, don't hold back the insults just because you can't read clearly.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> neb's analysis of power is correct.
> Her description of our economy is correct.
> 
> But she is only making a logical prediction of what could occur. She could be right or wrong. What she is saying is not a fact - it is her opinion. But I see her opinion as being on a firm base.
> ...


Not really my opinion. Think about it...our debt increases at a rate of $12 million dollars a SECOND! We don't take in enough to even pay the interest on that debt. What else COULD happen?!? Remove a bunch of zeros and pretend like its your budget. How long could you keep spending if you couldn't even pay the interest? Its inevitable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, dear--those are your words, not mine.


You're much more polite than I am, but yes, those were _her_ words.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That's kind of where I am. There's no one I want to vote for unless somebody comes back from the dead. Just pointing out that there just MIGHT be a reason that someone might choose to vote for a republican. If I were black, I would definitely vote against that woman! It wouldn't matter who was running against her. How could you take a chance of her winning? In fact? THATS how I felt in the last presidential election!


I didn't say there's nobody I want to vote for, only that the particular Dem. you showed us is someone I wouldn't vote for. Again, you read one thing but interpret it as something else.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> It's a global economy now. You will be collateral damage if this nation fell. From what I see in the news, it would not be easy times. Read about Germany between the wars and you will see what happens to a global power that crashes.


Don't have to read about it...my husband saw his native country of Yugoslavia crumble to ashes. He has a wad of billion-dinar notes that were issued when the economy crashed--his country was dismembered--population reduced from 22 million to 7 million. Nonetheless we'll celebrate the family slava when we go in December, and the countryside will be as beautiful as it ever was.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It looks as though you have a reading disorder. I see nothing in Susanmos's message that says "all republicans are racists." What she said was "If the tape is for real then no, I of course wouldn't vote for her....but, sadly, I believe a lot of Republicans would. There are many bigots in the GOP and an overt racist, no matter what his or her party, would probably win their vote." She said "a lot," she said "many," but I think you're incapable of seeing a middle ground. Right now everything is terrible to you; possibly another day everything will be wonderful. But please, don't hold back the insults just because you can't read clearly.


Really?!? I've spent hours trying to HELP you! And you're going to go back and find some knitpicky thing to use as a personal attack? I'll just leave now and you can go back to enjoying your cognitive dissonance! I only hope that I've piqued your interest and you research it yourself. I'm not into sticking around for insults and personal attacks! BYE!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The ONLY reason the government gives people food stamps is to create dependency and control! If they really cared about the people, they would stop allowing the jobs to leave the US. They would create an environment in which all able bodied people could have a job if they wanted or needed one. Welfare and food stamps do not lead to FREE people. Being dependent is NEVER an admirable condition. In addition, WE DONT HAVE THE MONEY! Why don't you read about what's really happening to the economy. Read about what the federal reserve is doing. Do you understand the gravity of the debt that they SAY is ours? Did you know that every second, our debt increases by $12million? Do you understand that ALL of the monies collected by the IRS doesn't even cover the interest on the debt? We have to borrow money just to pay the interest. They can no longer find anyone to loan us what we need. So the fed is printing the money as fast as they can. They print our money and LOAN it to us. Actually, mostly they create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Not only do we "owe" them the amount they created out of thin air, but we also owe them interest. Every dollar they print or create out of thin air makes YOUR dollars worth less! That's inflation! Now, here's the BIG deal. The dollar is the international monetary unit. International trade is conducted in dollars. Every country needs dollars to buy what they need and they receive dollars for what they sell. When our country devalues that dollar it cheats the other countries. In the last 100 years the fed has printed so many dollars that the dollar has lost 90% of its value. Everybody knows that the dollar is about to collapse. They don't want to get stuck holding dollars when it crashes. And it will crash. The BRICS nations (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) have had enough. They are refusing to trade in dollars. The demand for dollars is dropping. China and Russia have made a deal to sell oil to anyone (cheaper than OPEC) using the new petro yuan. Less people will need the dollar. Now, our government is poking a stick at Russia. Russia and China are selling off their treasury bonds. Japan has started selling theirs too. Nobody wants to get stuck holding dollars. The dollar WILL collapse! Nothing can stop it! It has gone too far! We could very well be paying $100 for a loaf of bread. It is coming! I'm warning you! Even if you don't believe me, now would be a good time to stock up on food! You won't be able to afford it and the government will be broke! No one will even sell us their food because they won't want worthless dollars. All of this will be the consequences of spending money we don't have! I hope you can understand that.


Sorry, but I think a lot of what you say is nonsense. No, I take that back. I just think it's too extreme for what is actually happening. I don't know whom you get your facts from, but you probably ought to read more widely than you do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nebraska wins the point tonight because of this wonderfully insightful analysis of what is happening economically in this country. And it is not a partisan issue - it is the Big Corporations (Wall Street) and the Military which have created this nightmare. I don't know how long this has been happening but I remember Eisenhower warning about just this. Neb - you are good on both sides of our fence.


Wall St. is *not* the big corporations; it's a totally different bunch of thieves. Some corporations actually add value to the economy; Wall St. adds nothing - it just moves money from our pockets to theirs. As for the rest, I guess the point has as much value as Knitter from Nebraska's economic theory; that is, not much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> You go off on your tangent because I made a comment about another republican wanting to not take of the poor. Too many republicans have this attitude that we shouldn't provide food stamps because it creates dependence. Well a lot of these people are elderly, kids, veterans and disabled. Are we just to let them die so we don't have to be concerned about them anymore. As usual republicans say what they don't want to do, but never have ideas about what should be done except tax cuts for the wealthy which is somehow suppose to trickle down to the poor. Bush proved that did not work, but they continue on the same old path regardless. Republicans have so called "jobs bills," but they won't work with the democrats. Republicans have said it is their way or the highway as it has been ever since President Obama took office, anything they can do to make him fail. That is more important to them, than making things work for the country.
> You can take the rest of your crap and stuff it, cause that is where that attitude belongs. I do a lot of reading and listen to a lot of news and am very up to date on what is going on in the world. You are the last person I would ever take advice or information from, so you go ahead and throw your advice around all you want as a "know it all," and see who wants to listen to you.


She's not really the last person to take advice from; some of our dyed-in-the-wool Fox fans are far worse. A know-it-all, however, is right. I think the problem with K from N is that she knows a little but not enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitterfrom Nebraska
> Do you really live in the USA? Most of us never see the future that dark, we do something to prevent it. Ever read what people like you wrote 50 years ago? Some wrote"" if Gas goes higher than 30 cents I give up my car". Really? More cars than ever and Gas is almost at $ 4.00/Gallon. Bread was 10c a loaf and now costs an average of $ 2.00. Cars cost $ 2,000.00
> then and now average $ 30,000.00 and on and on and on. Leave that dark chamber you are in and join the rest of us. Hope you taught your children well and not scared the dickens out of them.


Huck, you put your finger on it. There's too much leaning to the dark side and not enough confidence in us to handle problems better than Zimbabwe did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Huck - Neb gave an honest viewpoint of our national economy. It is dark but we cannot solve this situation, if there is a solution, without facing the dark. Neb is actually giving you a progressive, factual view of our economy.
> 
> NJ - I was not, however, endorsing Neb's thoughts on welfare. I rather my tax dollar go to people than to wars.
> 
> Neb. - How am I doing on the other side?


It may be an _honest_ viewpoint, but that doesn't mean it's anywhere near correct. Where do you see "progressive" or "factual"?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well if you were paying attention you would know that it is the republicans who WANT this scenario you are talking about. Tax cuts for the wealthy and trickle down economics, or supply side economics, whatever you desire to call it is what almost destroyed us in 08 and what republicans are trying to use to continue the plan now. Look at Paul Ryans budget, his exact plan. Cut the safety net and let those who can't afford to eat die or be charged with theft for stealing to survive. Either way the republicans get rid of them and gain more control.


You describe GOP economics well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We cannot prevent it unless we are aware of it! Just two years ago, I wasn't aware of it either


What happened two years ago that made you change your mind so drastically?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What happened two years ago that made you change your mind so drastically?


Who knows? Maybe Alan Greenspan came to her in a dream.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Who knows? Maybe Alan Greenspan came to her in a dream.


That would be too terrible even for K from N. Unless he was playing his clarinet or trombone, or whatever instrument it was.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That would be too terrible even for K from N. Unless he was playing his clarinet or trombone, or whatever instrument it was.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

pjkeen52 said:


> OK,
> 
> So WombatNoMore sigs up in December. "It" reveals essentially NOTHING about itself for nearly 5 months... Shows nothing more than a few token posts about knitting or anything crafting for 5 months..
> 
> ...


You must be "Mr. Keen, Tracer of Lost Persons" (https://archive.org/details/OTRR_Mr_Keen_Tracer_Of_Lost_Persons_Singles )

I think the beard looked better untrimmed.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, pjkeen52. I hadn't noticed the Wombat around lately--too good to be true, apparently.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the warning, pjkeen52. I hadn't noticed the Wombat around lately--too good to be true, apparently.


You missed all the cute stuff about platform shoes and makeup?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You missed all the cute stuff about platform shoes and makeup?


Just caught it tonight, after PJ's warning. Ugh! I read a few of the posts and had to stop. It made my stomach turn thinking of him sitting there in front of his computer with one hand on the keyboard and the other...well, you know. *retch*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just caught it tonight, after PJ's warning. Ugh! I read a few of the posts and had to stop. It made my stomach turn thinking of him sitting there in front of his computer with one hand on the keyboard and the other...well, you know. *retch*


Thanks a lot. Now I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks a lot. Now I won't be able to sleep.


Sorry, Purl. I believe in the old Star Trek the Vulcan mind meld could wipe out unpleasant memories. I can't make the decision for you, but--Beam me up, Scotty!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Purl. I believe in the old Star Trek the Vulcan mind meld could wipe out unpleasant memories. I can't make the decision for you, but--Beam me up, Scotty!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Never in the history of this country have we been in this position! Never have we had so many dependent upon the government. What made this country great was that people knew that if they worked hard they could get ahead. Never have we had our government taking away our constitutional rights! Never have we had our government spying on us, tracking our every move and purchase. Never have we experienced tyranny! I'm an optimist! I believe that if the American people are informed and prepared, they can overcome anything!!! But if they are taken by surprise and led like cattle, we will be no different from the millions of people who have suffered under tyrany the world over. We must learn what is going on and CHANGE IT! I'm talking about a revolution of the MIND! Informed people don't fall prey to others! We will go through a collapse of the dollar! But if we are prepared, we will be ready to get up and rebuild!


You put it so well KFN..The world has changed rapidly, and we would be dreamers if we didn't think the economy is not going to follow. Prepare to Rebuild and Rebuild to help others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What happened two years ago that made you change your mind so drastically?


Poor Purl
glad you asked that. Would be nice to know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just caught it tonight, after PJ's warning. Ugh! I read a few of the posts and had to stop. It made my stomach turn thinking of him sitting there in front of his computer with one hand on the keyboard and the other...well, you know. *retch*


Wombat is definitely a woman and a very nice one if you should ever make the attempt to pm her. This gender put-down is tedious already. Move on. You are better than these kinds of insults.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, but I think a lot of what you say is nonsense. No, I take that back. I just think it's too extreme for what is actually happening. I don't know whom you get your facts from, but you probably ought to read more widely than you do.


Poor Purl
the reason for gloom and doom is that the Elephant is walking on thin Ice and that is very unsure footing. Let us be on safe ground and walk to the voting booths to bring about change. That will assure us that our future is brighter. If the donkey makes a wrong turn, we again bring about changes by voting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wombat is definitely a woman and a very nice one if you should ever make the attempt to pm her. This gender put-down is tedious already. Move on. You are better than these kinds of insults.


If Wombat were as nice as you claim, why were her first messages all insults to Damemary, and then me, and not just insults but ones meant to hurt? Which continued with great ferocity until VL was suspended (and probably admin told "her" to stop the insults.

There really was a male Wombatnomore at a website from which he has since been banned; there are pictures of him. I don't believe that it's pure coincidence that there are two with that name, even among the billions on the web. It's very easy to fool someone on line, especially someone who tries to be friendly to everyone.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If Wombat were as nice as you claim, why were her first messages all insults to Damemary, and then me, and not just insults but ones meant to hurt? Which continued with great ferocity until VL was suspended (and probably admin told "her" to stop the insults.
> 
> There really was a male Wombatnomore at a website from which he has since been banned; there are pictures of him. I don't believe that it's pure coincidence that there are two with that name, even among the billions on the web. It's very easy to fool someone on line, especially someone who tries to be friendly to everyone.


Wombat wisely decided to move to D and P as did Janeeee. They are very different there. Take a lurk. I would love to hear from the phantom Admin. just to chat. If you are accusing me of trying to be friendly to everyone - you are right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> the reason for gloom and doom is that the Elephant is walking on thin Ice and that is very unsure footing. Let us be on safe ground and walk to the voting booths to bring about change. That will assure us that our future is brighter. If the donkey makes a wrong turn, we again bring about changes by voting.


Huck, you and I live in states where we *can* walk to the voting booths and actually vote. Too many do not. Some courts are stopping the voter ID nonsense, but not all of them. And much damage has been done through gerrymandering, which the courts don't deal with unless it is egregious.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wombat wisely decided to move to D and P as did Janeeee. They are very different there. Take a lurk. I would love to hear from the phantom Admin. just to chat. If you are accusing me of trying to be friendly to everyone - you are right.


I've seen how different they are there. I usually get bored reading about gardening (even in my large apartment, there's no room for a garden) and I don't like cream cheese, so their recipes turn me off. But I've seen plenty of nastiness to AOWs there, done behind closed doors. But the most wonderful thing is how when KPG gives an order, even while suspended, they all follow it. Can you think of anyone here that you would take orders from?

It's clear you're friendly to everyone; that's something I like about you. I just refuse to be friendly to people who have been so vicious to my friends. And that includes the COWs on D&P.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've seen how different they are there. I usually get bored reading about gardening (even in my large apartment, there's no room for a garden) and I don't like cream cheese, so their recipes turn me off. But I've seen plenty of nastiness to AOWs there, done behind closed doors. But the most wonderful thing is how when KPG gives an order, even while suspended, they all follow it. Can you think of anyone here that you would take orders from?
> 
> It's clear you're friendly to everyone; that's something I like about you. I just refuse to be friendly to people who have been so vicious to my friends. And that includes the COWs on D&P.


Oh Purleee, you gave me my first laugh of the day. I love COWs! Cooke, may she knit in peace, used to PM me with orders. I would then address her as 'Mom".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Purleee, you gave me my first laugh of the day. I love COWs! Cooke, may she knit in peace, used to PM me with orders. I would then address her as 'Mom".


It was obvious. I'm surprised nobody called them COWs a long time ago. What kind of orders did Janet give you? She's never given me any.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It was obvious. I'm surprised nobody called them COWs a long time ago. What kind of orders did Janet give you? She's never given me any.


What to say or not to say. She did it a couple of times but I am a bad listener. Still miss her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What to say or not to say. She did it a couple of times but I am a bad listener. Still miss her.


I miss her, too. And her "little guy."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BTW, check out the (2-message) thread called Monkey Business. I posted a link to a funny video there. Never mind, I'll post it here, too. http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/481a612edf/monkey-punches-anchor?utm_campaign=newsletter...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Never in the history of this country have we been in this position! Never have we had so many dependent upon the government. What made this country great was that people knew that if they worked hard they could get ahead. Never have we had our government taking away our constitutional rights! Never have we had our government spying on us, tracking our every move and purchase. Never have we experienced tyranny! I'm an optimist! I believe that if the American people are informed and prepared, they can overcome anything!!! But if they are taken by surprise and led like cattle, we will be no different from the millions of people who have suffered under tyrany the world over. We must learn what is going on and CHANGE IT! I'm talking about a revolution of the MIND! Informed people don't fall prey to others! We will go through a collapse of the dollar! But if we are prepared, we will be ready to get up and rebuild!


And never have we had the wealthy buying senators and representatives to do their bidding. Never have we had the economic imbalance that we have today. Never have we had workers who are making less in real money than they did 20 years ago. If we allow wealthy people and corporations to have their way in this wonderful capitalistic economy carrying over to our system of government, there will be no middle class. As long as the wealthiest 1% continue amassing greater and greater fortunes, the rest of us will get poorer and poorer. Oligarchy here we come.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And never have we had the wealthy buying senators and representatives to do their bidding. Never have we had the economic imbalance that we have today. Never have we had workers who are making less in real money than they did 20 years ago. If we allow wealthy people and corporations to have their way in this wonderful capitalistic economy carrying over to our system of government, there will be no middle class. As long as the wealthiest 1% continue amassing greater and greater fortunes, the rest of us will get poorer and poorer. Oligarchy here we come.


Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And never have we had the wealthy buying senators and representatives to do their bidding. Never have we had the economic imbalance that we have today. Never have we had workers who are making less in real money than they did 20 years ago. If we allow wealthy people and corporations to have their way in this wonderful capitalistic economy carrying over to our system of government, there will be no middle class. As long as the wealthiest 1% continue amassing greater and greater fortunes, the rest of us will get poorer and poorer. Oligarchy here we come.


I agree with you! 100%!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You know? I only engage you because I care! I know you won't believe me but you've got to WAKE UP! Why would I keep trying? What have I got to gain? ALL politicians support corporate greed! You KNOW its true! Do you think the billionaires are giving money to the democrats out of the goodness of their hearts? If the democrats wanted to end wars, they would have! Instead, they're trying to get us into war with Russia via Syria and Ukraine. Don't kid yourself! We're going to war because they WANT to go to war! Mark my words! Soon we WILL be facing a country without SS, Medicare, medicaid and a minimum wage! We will also be facing a country with vast shortages of everything, including food and water!


I am very awake. If the democrats wanted to go to war again, we would be in Syria right now and probably Russia too. For you to say the democrats are the ones that want to go to war proves to me that you are looney tunes. Who started the war in Iraq and who ended it? Who put out a budget to change Medicare to a voucher system? Who has hated SS and Medicare since its inception? Who tried to privatize SS in 2005 and listed that as his biggest failure? 
If this country is ever without SS Medicare and Medicaid, it will be, because the republicans gained complete control. Tell me which democrat has said they want to do away with SS and Medicaid?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: wombatnomore
How does one know who to believe in all this stuff? We don't REALLY know who anyone is when we just "talk" to each other online. You think you can just know a person's character by what they say and how they "behave" online, but in the end, we don't really KNOW each other, do we? Or do we?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've seen how different they are there. I usually get bored reading about gardening (even in my large apartment, there's no room for a garden) and I don't like cream cheese, so their recipes turn me off. But I've seen plenty of nastiness to AOWs there, done behind closed doors. But the most wonderful thing is how when KPG gives an order, even while suspended, they all follow it. Can you think of anyone here that you would take orders from?
> 
> It's clear you're friendly to everyone; that's something I like about you. I just refuse to be friendly to people who have been so vicious to my friends. And that includes the COWs on D&P.


Your post just proves how much of a hypocrite you are. You accuse us of being nasty behind closed doors, yet here you are calling us names behind these closed doors. You talk about us constantly throughout the threads you frequent, rarely with anything nice to say. KPG doesn't give us orders as she is not our leader. She is a member of our group of friends. That scenario was started to see who would take the bait and to see what would be said. You, PP, have fallen for it hook line and sinker, along with a few of your other BFF's. No surprises there, in fact it was expected and you didn't disappoint. Thank you for being so predictable.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Your post just proves how much of a hypocrite you are. You accuse us of being nasty behind closed doors, yet here you are calling us names behind these closed doors. You talk about us constantly throughout the threads you frequent, rarely with anything nice to say. KPG doesn't give us orders as she is not our leader. She is a member of our group of friends. That scenario was started to see who would take the bait and to see what would be said. You, PP, have fallen for it hook line and sinker, along with a few of your other BFF's. No surprises there, in fact it was expected and you didn't disappoint. Thank you for being so predictable.


Slowey - I have been visiting D and P and it is not so nice as you claim. A few of you can get quite nasty. So please don't be so sanctimonious. At least we do not tell each other to ignore posts from the other side. Also, Neb, who I actually like, made a cutting remark about the money lenders in the temple which translates to Jews. So don't be so comfortable with your FFs.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

288,000 new jobs in April and unemployment fell to 6.3%. So why are the republicans still calling the ACA a job killer? 

16 IRS hearings, 55 votes targeting the ACA and 0 bills passed on raising the minimum wage, defending everyones right to vote or fair pay. Now tell me who is working for the American people?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your post just proves how much of a hypocrite you are. You accuse us of being nasty behind closed doors, yet here you are calling us names behind these closed doors. You talk about us constantly throughout the threads you frequent, rarely with anything nice to say.


Have you seen me use COW in this thread *before I saw that you called us AOW in D&P?* Why does doing what you do make me a hypocrite? Answer: because you are all hypocrites.



> KPG doesn't give us orders as she is not our leader. She is a member of our group of friends. That scenario was started to see who would take the bait and to see what would be said. You, PP, have fallen for it hook line and sinker, along with a few of your other BFF's. No surprises there, in fact it was expected and you didn't disappoint. Thank you for being so predictable.


Still in junior high? You certainly play the same kinds of games. Yawn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your post just proves how much of a hypocrite you are. You accuse us of being nasty behind closed doors, yet here you are calling us names behind these closed doors.


Wait a minute. If the doors are "closed," what are you doing reading here, and posting, too? When was the last time I posted anything on D&P?

And as I reread these two sentences, since you know that you are "being nasty behind closed doors," where do you come off calling anyone a hypocrite?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Slowey - I have been visiting D and P and it is not so nice as you claim. A few of you can get quite nasty. So please don't be so sanctimonious. At least we do not tell each other to ignore posts from the other side. Also, Neb, who I actually like, made a cutting remark about the money lenders in the temple which translates to Jews. So don't be so comfortable with your FFs.


I never claimed we couldn't or wouldn't get nasty. We have taken nasty comments and certainly hurled our fair share - most of us have admitted that. Your side has told us on numerous occasions to leave a thread (no matter which one), or not post, or not read what was posted if we said it was nasty. Why shouldn't we say to ignore posts that were just written for the sake of being nasty? Cheeky/VL, Bratty Patty, Susanmos, Huckleberry, Damemary have replied to our posts just to be nasty and get a reaction. Our reaction has been to ignore those posts. If they had something friendly to say, then things would be different. You can say I just did that to PP, I did as I got tired of reading the hypocrisy. I will say the same to you, don't be so comfortable with your BFFs. Perhaps you are not and that is why you are venturing onto the D&P thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I never claimed we couldn't or wouldn't get nasty. We have taken nasty comments and certainly hurled our fair share - most of us have admitted that. Your side has told us on numerous occasions to leave a thread (no matter which one), or not post, or not read what was posted if we said it was nasty. Why shouldn't we say to ignore posts that were just written for the sake of being nasty? Cheeky/VL, Bratty Patty, Susanmos, Huckleberry, Damemary have replied to our posts just to be nasty and get a reaction. Our reaction has been to ignore those posts. If they had something friendly to say, then things would be different. You can say I just did that to PP, I did as I got tired of reading the hypocrisy. I will say the same to you, don't be so comfortable with your BFFs. Perhaps you are not and that is why you are venturing onto the D&P thread.


You got tired of reading my hypocrisy? Because I said something nasty after reading nastiness on D&P? That's not hypocrisy; it's payment in kind. You're the worst hypocrite among your friends. You claim not to be a racist, yet you talk about _those people_ who want to get paid for sitting on their asses. When someone says you called those same people lazy, you go all innocent and claim (probably rightly) that you never used that word. No, but you used the same thought. That's hypocrisy, and it probably stems from your own repressed racism. I told you a while back that I would refrain from calling you a racist because you denied being one, but since you've proved yourself a hypocrite, I can dismiss your denial as just another one of your lies.

And now you're going to say, in private mainly but somewhat in public, that I've abused you. Big baby!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I never claimed we couldn't or wouldn't get nasty. We have taken nasty comments and certainly hurled our fair share - most of us have admitted that. Your side has told us on numerous occasions to leave a thread (no matter which one), or not post, or not read what was posted if we said it was nasty. Why shouldn't we say to ignore posts that were just written for the sake of being nasty? Cheeky/VL, Bratty Patty, Susanmos, Huckleberry, Damemary have replied to our posts just to be nasty and get a reaction. Our reaction has been to ignore those posts. If they had something friendly to say, then things would be different. You can say I just did that to PP, I did as I got tired of reading the hypocrisy. I will say the same to you, don't be so comfortable with your BFFs. Perhaps you are not and that is why you are venturing onto the D&P thread.


it is the talk about flowers and the pics that attract me to DandP. Maybe I should have a bumble bee as my avatar. I am a friendly sort but I would never be nasty on your side of the fence, publically. I am fine with my fellow progressives here. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> it is the talk about flowers and the pics that attract me to DandP. Maybe I should have a bumble bee as my avatar. I am a friendly sort but I would never be nasty on your side of the fence, publically. I am fine with my fellow progressives here. Thanks.


Thank you. Wait until Country Bumpkins tries to convert you. yecchh.

I just noticed what Slowey said in her message to you: "If they had something friendly to say, then things would be different. You can say I just did that to PP, I did as I got tired of reading the hypocrisy. I will say the same to you, don't be so comfortable with your BFFs. Perhaps you are not and that is why you are venturing onto the D&P thread." Is she saying she was being friendly to me? Calling me a hypocrite for insulting the COWs after they've been insulting us? If she's tired of reading it, why did she read it in the first place? This thread is supposed to be ours.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I warned Slowey about her possible false friends on DandP. So she was warning me back about my possible false friends here. I don't think she was singling you out. What I have noticed and mentioned already that when we visit DandP, we are polite, yet when DandP come here, they are not polite. Who is our etiquette person here? Calling Ms. Manners!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I warned Slowey about her possible false friends on DandP. So she was warning me back about my possible false friends here. I don't think she was singling you out. What I have noticed and mentioned already that when we visit DandP, we are polite, yet when DandP come here, they are not polite. Who is our etiquette person here? Calling Ms. Manners!


It must be one of them, since they know everything.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And never have we had the wealthy buying senators and representatives to do their bidding. Never have we had the economic imbalance that we have today. Never have we had workers who are making less in real money than they did 20 years ago. If we allow wealthy people and corporations to have their way in this wonderful capitalistic economy carrying over to our system of government, there will be no middle class. As long as the wealthiest 1% continue amassing greater and greater fortunes, the rest of us will get poorer and poorer. Oligarchy here we come.


alcameron
just think how the middle class would return if we had MANY Bernie Sanders' in Washington. A Jewel that Man is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Re: wombatnomore
> How does one know who to believe in all this stuff? We don't REALLY know who anyone is when we just "talk" to each other online. You think you can just know a person's character by what they say and how they "behave" online, but in the end, we don't really KNOW each other, do we? Or do we?


alcameron
we don't and that may be a blessing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> just think how the middle class would return if we had MANY Bernie Sanders' in Washington. A Jewel that Man is.


I agree, Huck.
I LOVE Bernie and my other boyfriend, Robert Reich. I wonder if Bernie is too old to run for president?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> we don't and that may be a blessing.


Well, there are some among us that I KNOW I'd get along with, and maybe a few that I already do!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> 288,000 new jobs in April and unemployment fell to 6.3%. So why are the republicans still calling the ACA a job killer?
> 
> 16 IRS hearings, 55 votes targeting the ACA and 0 bills passed on raising the minimum wage, defending everyones right to vote or fair pay. Now tell me who is working for the American people?


NJG
NOT the Republicans that is certain. And now Benghazi on Issa' plate again. Why do we let him waste sooooooooo much of our money? Benghazi is sad because lives were lost but WHEN are we calling for the Necks of those who started the Wars and killings for Oil? We need to go after Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld/C. Rice. Now there are issues that really need attention. Criminals those folks are. Benghazi was a total surprise and not all went well as it never does in such situations but no-one is guilty of
negligence. If all went well every time the Firetruck goes to a fire, no Fireman would ever lose his/her life. Sometimes things
take unexpected turns. And when one is so far away from a hot spot, it is most difficult to make an assessment that is 100% correct. All we can do is learn from it and not make the same mistakes next time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I agree, Huck.
> I LOVE Bernie and my other boyfriend, Robert Reich. I wonder if Bernie is too old to run for president?


alcameron
Robert Reich, another one of my favorites as well. I would not wish the campaigning for President on Bernie. I would vote for him in a heartbeat however.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just caught it tonight, after PJ's warning. Ugh! I read a few of the posts and had to stop. It made my stomach turn thinking of him sitting there in front of his computer with one hand on the keyboard and the other...well, you know. *retch*


Spew alert, please! Think of the poor keyboards!!

:twisted:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> just think how the middle class would return if we had MANY Bernie Sanders' in Washington. A Jewel that Man is.


Yes he is and he is considering running for president.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> NOT the Republicans that is certain. And now Benghazi on Issa' plate again. Why do we let him waste sooooooooo much of our money? Benghazi is sad because lives were lost but WHEN are we calling for the Necks of those who started the Wars and killings for Oil? We need to go after Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld/C. Rice. Now there are issues that really need attention. Criminals those folks are. Benghazi was a total surprise and not all went well as it never does in such situations but no-one is guilty of
> negligence. If all went well every time the Firetruck goes to a fire, no Fireman would ever lose his/her life. Sometimes things
> take unexpected turns. And when one is so far away from a hot spot, it is most difficult to make an assessment that is 100% correct. All we can do is learn from it and not make the same mistakes next time.


Right and after all the attacks during the Bush years and nothing was done then, but they just can't let this go. They are determined to destroy this president. 
Tomorrow night on MSNBC and also on Cspan is the Whitehouse Correspondents Dinner. President Obama was hillarious last year and I am sure he will be again. In 2011 Seth Meyers was on and really laid into the Donald. Trump just sat there and took it and never cracked a smile while everyone else laughed. It was awesome.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Right and after all the attacks during the Bush years and nothing was done then, but they just can't let this go. They are determined to destroy this president.
> Tomorrow night on MSNBC and also on Cspan is the Whitehouse Correspondents Dinner. President Obama was hillarious last year and I am sure he will be again. In 2011 Seth Meyers was on and really laid into the Donald. Trump just sat there and took it and never cracked a smile while everyone else laughed. It was awesome.


NJG
Donald Trump just CRAVES the limelight even if it puts a big shadow on him. Will watch and enjoy President Obama's infectious smile and laugh. Reminds me of President Kennedy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Still in junior high? You certainly play the same kinds of games. Yawn.


Years ago I made up name for ladies in soap operas who were "old cows" and "dowagers" I call them "cowagers". Please, anyone who likes the term is welcome to use it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Years ago I made up name for ladies in soap operas who were "old cows" and "dowagers" I call them "cowagers". Please, anyone who likes the term is welcome to use it.


Pretty clever. I use COWs to stand for Conservative Old Women. I guess Cowagers could be Conservative really old women. Wait, those could also be CROWs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huh? I thought it stood for Crazy Old Women.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Huh? I thought it stood for Crazy Old Women.


Potato, potahto. Crazy, Conservative, what's the diff?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This shows Gov Scott Walkers true colors.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/04/1295735/-Scott-Walker-will-not-give-a-decorated-Marine-Corps-veteran-a-second-chance?detail=email


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> This shows Gov Scott Walkers true colors.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/04/1295735/-Scott-Walker-will-not-give-a-decorated-Marine-Corps-veteran-a-second-chance?detail=email


I am embarrassed to say I am a Midwesterner after reading that sad tale. And just think about all the hijinks the younger Kennedys got themselves into and the Bush girl, too. I think, because it appears he was having an adulterous affair with a married woman and the irate husband caught up to them, he is being punished for that rather than the punch, if Wis. is so right wing now.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am embarrassed to say I am a Midwesterner after reading that sad tale. And just think about all the hijinks the younger Kennedys got themselves into and the Bush girl, too. I think, because it appears he was having an adulterous affair with a married woman and the irate husband caught up to them, he is being punished for that rather than the punch, if Wis. is so right wing now.


Besides, I think he was helping a friend, it wasn't a fight he was in for himself.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Besides, I think he was helping a friend, it wasn't a fight he was in for himself.


As the late and great Claire Booth Luce said ( I hope I got that right) no good deeds go unpunished. I learned that when I was opening a door for a woman in a wheelchair, somehow my baby finger got jammed into the door handle and it is all bent out of shape. I hate that woman now when I see her. I know I am mean but that is my honest reaction upon seeing her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So why didn't Governor Doyle, a democrat, pardon him before Walker was elected. The incident happened in 2005, 5 years before Walker was elected. Why didn't you complain while there was a Democrat as Governor?
> 
> Walker is playing fair, NO ONE gets a pardon.
> 
> He was the one who was drinking, and he threw the punch, being a Marine does not give him an excuse. If you really want him pardoned, write the President.


Tough love from Joyeee! Hi Joyeee!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tough love from Joyeee! Hi Joyeee!


Hate to admit it, but I kind of agree with Walker on this one. No, I don't approve of his blanket no-pardon policy (and certainly not him)--but I wouldn't be inclined to reverse it just for a young man who committed a violent act and is now facing some inconvenience.

Whatever damage his tour of duty inflicted on his psyche, it obviously hasn't been enough to keep him from pursuing a career as a corrections officer--something that would doubtless subject him to a lot of violence. If he truly has a hair-trigger temper (or PTSD or whatever caused him to break his victim's nose) then he probably has no business dealing with criminals, convicted or otherwise.

So his Associate Degree is worthless--so what? It represents just two years of study. Surely he could have checked before he started his courses to make sure that that felony on his record wasn't going to get in the way of his career aspirations. This young man should stop the pity party, go back to school, and train for something else.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Tough love from Susan. Hi Susan!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tough love from Susan. Hi Susan!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This shows Gov Scott Walkers true colors.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/04/1295735/-Scott-Walker-will-not-give-a-decorated-Marine-Corps-veteran-a-second-chance?detail=email


The color of mud. What a rigid, tight-a$$ed piece of excrement the governor of Wisc. is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I would look into whether he was judged to be emotionally stable and then review his case. I guess I'm a softie.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am embarrassed to say I am a Midwesterner after reading that sad tale. And just think about all the hijinks the younger Kennedys got themselves into and the Bush girl, too. I think, because it appears he was having an adulterous affair with a married woman and the irate husband caught up to them, he is being punished for that rather than the punch, if Wis. is so right wing now.


I thought you were a New Yorker. . .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I thought you were a New Yorker. . .


We do not accept full responsibility for the Sloth. She's from the Midwest, though we allow her to live here. We are a very liberal city.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We do not accept full responsibility for the Sloth. She's from the Midwest, though we allow her to live here. We are a very liberal city.


There ARE some liberals in the Midwest, too, you know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> There ARE some liberals in the Midwest, too, you know.


From Chicago, with a ten year stint in Cambridge, Ma. But is Chicago really the Midwest?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There ARE some liberals in the Midwest, too, you know.


Of course there are. Wisconsin used to be entirely liberal. Illinois is okay, too. Even Ohio.

What I meant, though, when I said "We are a very liberal city" was simply that we are very accepting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello from Texas. I am trying to catch up, but don't have a lot of time to do it. Hope you all are doing well and continuing to fight the good fight


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The color of mud. What a rigid, tight-a$$ed piece of excrement the governor of Wisc. is.


I couldn't have said it any better , Purl!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Brat. oh! I thought that Country Bumpkin got you knocked off. Glad you were on Vacation. You must tell us all about Texas. Also explain your avatar. Is that a real pic?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is the avatar I used when I joined KP. It is Beeper in my son's baby sweater.
I didn't do anything to get kicked off, lol. I am staying with my cousin who is going through some rough times right now. I will be home a week from today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I couldn't have said it any better , Purl!


Patty, anything I can say you can say better.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

While you were gone I visited P and D now called D and D - Diapers and Denture - and Country Bumpkin was very mean to me even tho I was well-behaved.

What kind of cat would tolerate being dressed like a Little Lord Fauntleroy? Is Beeper very passive?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course there are. Wisconsin used to be entirely liberal. Illinois is okay, too. Even Ohio.
> 
> What I meant, though, when I said "We are a very liberal city" was simply that we are very accepting.


Well, Wisconsin did give us Joe McCarthy . . .but, yes it still houses a lot of liberals.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello from Texas. I am trying to catch up, but don't have a lot of time to do it. Hope you all are doing well and continuing to fight the good fight


Hi, and nighty night Patty. Nice to see you haven't forgotten us.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The color of mud. What a rigid, tight-a$$ed piece of excrement the governor of Wisc. is.


The truth of the matter is, if it was politically correct or advantageous for Walker to pardon him, he would. He just gets no benefit from it at this time so he is being a hard a--.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The truth of the matter is, if it was politically correct or advantageous for Walker to pardon him, he would. He just gets no benefit from it at this time so he is being a hard a--.


True.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Those on the right are such hypocrites.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/06/1297207/-Jon-Stewart-s-brilliant-takedown-of-right-wing-s-hypocritical-Benghazi-outrage?detail=email

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/04/1296882/-15-Benghazi-tips-from-President-Bush-and-the-GOP?detail=email

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/05/1296421/-Here-s-why-the-GOP-is-fired-up-about-Benghazi-and-why-they-re-wrong?detail=email


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello from Texas. I am trying to catch up, but don't have a lot of time to do it. Hope you all are doing well and continuing to fight the good fight


Hey, Patty. Great to hear from you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Those on the right are such hypocrites.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/06/1297207/-Jon-Stewart-s-brilliant-takedown-of-right-wing-s-hypocritical-Benghazi-outrage?detail=email
> 
> ...


The second one is a great outline of their hypocrisy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty
always a pleasure to hear from you. How was Texas?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> From Chicago, with a ten year stint in Cambridge, Ma. But is Chicago really the Midwest?


It's the jewel of the Midwest.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> I am very awake. If the democrats wanted to go to war again, we would be in Syria right now and probably Russia too. For you to say the democrats are the ones that want to go to war proves to me that you are looney tunes. Who started the war in Iraq and who ended it? Who put out a budget to change Medicare to a voucher system? Who has hated SS and Medicare since its inception? Who tried to privatize SS in 2005 and listed that as his biggest failure?
> If this country is ever without SS Medicare and Medicaid, it will be, because the republicans gained complete control. Tell me which democrat has said they want to do away with SS and Medicaid?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Remember Operation American Spring, where 30 million teabaggers were going to march on Washington and get rid of the President, the Vice-President, and other evil people? Well, it happened, and here's a picture of it:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember Operation American Spring, where 30 million teabaggers were going to march on Washington and get rid of the President, the Vice-President, and other evil people? Well, it happened, and here's a picture of it:


Boy that is quite a crowd!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Boy that is quite a crowd!!!!


Even the conservative blogs are making fun of it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember Operation American Spring, where 30 million teabaggers were going to march on Washington and get rid of the President, the Vice-President, and other evil people? Well, it happened, and here's a picture of it:


I actually feel sorry for them--look at those faces! They don't have a clue.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember Operation American Spring, where 30 million teabaggers were going to march on Washington and get rid of the President, the Vice-President, and other evil people? Well, it happened, and here's a picture of it:


Wow! And Good!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember Operation American Spring, where 30 million teabaggers were going to march on Washington and get rid of the President, the Vice-President, and other evil people? Well, it happened, and here's a picture of it:


Do you know what a tea bagger really is? Ha Ha when you find out.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you know what a tea bagger really is? Ha Ha when you find out.


I have found out what quite a few seemingly innocent phrases mean, thanks to my SIL and his brother--oy vey!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you know what a tea bagger really is? Ha Ha when you find out.


I was scolded royally by the ladies from the other side when I used that word, but I think it's pretty commonly used these days.
(Used how? Commonly. Just for you SQM)
(Scolded how? Royally. Also for you)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Latergators
Dinnertime


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I was scolded royally by the ladies from the other side when I used that word, but I think it's pretty commonly used these days.
> (Used how? Commonly. Just for you SQM)
> (Scolded how? Royally. Also for you)


That is exactly what I said when I taught grammar. You have to pm me to get the street definition of tea bagger. I would be thrown out of here if I posted it. (I am just realizing that I do not use many adverbs in my own writing - but you must.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you know what a tea bagger really is? Ha Ha when you find out.


Yes, I know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, I know.


Oy! My pious Purl shouldn't know from such things.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oy! My pious Purl shouldn't know from such things.


I know many things. Have you ever googled Santorum?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I know many things. Have you ever googled Santorum?


No. Why should I?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No. Why should I?


To see something you shouldn't see.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> To see something you shouldn't see.


Boy, nothin' got me there faster!

Loved it! Knaughty Knaughty Knitter is our Purl.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is exactly what I said when I taught grammar. You have to pm me to get the street definition of tea bagger. I would be thrown out of here if I posted it. (I am just realizing that I do not use many adverbs in my own writing - but you must.)


The adverb is becoming extinct, she said morosely.
I had to look up "Teabaggers" when I was scolded, so I'm "in the know."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The adverb is becoming extinct, she said morosely.
> I had to look up "Teabaggers" when I was scolded, so I'm "in the know."


...she said knowingly.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> ...she said knowingly.


Very good!
I'm sitting here trying to watch David Suzuki on Moyers. Another of my boyfriends. Actually, both of them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The adverb is becoming extinct, she said morosely.
> I had to look up "Teabaggers" when I was scolded, so I'm "in the know."


Happy to hear that you learned something new today. That will keep you young in mind and spirit.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Happy to hear that you learned something new today. That will keep you young in mind and spirit.


The young are an invaluable resource, no question (I had to ask my then eleven-year old son what the word meant--he knew! :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

There were two really interesting op-eds in today's NYTimes, in addition to Paul Krugman's regular Monday column:http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/19/opinion/blow-poverty-is-not-a-state-of-mind.html?ref=international&_r=0 with a chart that compares how different political leanings influence one's opinions of the poor;

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/the-republican-war-on-workers-rights/?ref=international;

and http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/19/opinion/krugman-springtime-for-bankers.html?src=me&module=Ribbon&version=origin&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Most%20Emailed&pgtype=Blogs on the new book by Timothy Geithner.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Will someone please tell the NYT's puzzle people that "Orlon" is not a substitute for cashmere?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please tell the NYT's puzzle people that "Orlon" is not a substitute for cashmere?


Was that in Tuesday's puzzle or Monday's. It deserves a major correction. More important than the Ukraine or the Common Core.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Was that in Tuesday's puzzle or Monday's. It deserves a major correction. More important than the Ukraine or the Common Core.


The puzzle is carried by our local paper, so I don't know if they're ontime or a day late. I read what I can online and sometimes I get my neighbor's leftover paper. I guess I'm too cheap to subscribe after paying for our local paper and the Chronicle.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The puzzle is carried by our local paper, so I don't know if they're ontime or a day late. I read what I can online and sometimes I get my neighbor's leftover paper. I guess I'm too cheap to subscribe after paying for our local paper and the Chronicle.


I'll go through both and see whether I can find it. Then I'll use DH's ID, with which he writes comments on things like the economy and the Middle East, to set things straight.

Forgot to ask: can you tell me what clue number and A or D it is?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll go through both and see whether I can find it. Then I'll use DH's ID, with which he writes comments on things like the economy and the Middle East, to set things straight.
> 
> Forgot to ask: can you tell me what clue number and A or D it is?


The clue is 68A, "cashmere alternative" and the answer is "Orlon." I guess it could be an alternative, but Orlon is a poor one!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The puzzle is carried by our local paper, so I don't know if they're ontime or a day late. I read what I can online and sometimes I get my neighbor's leftover paper. I guess I'm too cheap to subscribe after paying for our local paper and the Chronicle.


You're just conscientious (sp?) about saving trees.

I have every puzzle but Monday's in front of me and haven't found the orlon one, yet. I'll keep looking.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're just conscientious (sp?) about saving trees.
> 
> I have every puzzle but Monday's in front of me and haven't found the orlon one, yet. I'll keep looking.


68A in my puzzle, but I don't know from which day. Nice and easy on Tuesdays.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think our paper is way behind on the crosswords because the one I'm doing from our Sunday paper is "for Mother" and that was the Sunday before last (not the Sunday prior).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Plebian0464 said:


> The funny thing about that first chart (NYT) is that those poor Republicans are "admitting" that they're nowhere because they're lazy.
> 
> Of course, that's not the case. It's always different when THEY fall on bad times. It's those OTHERS that are lazy.


I don't get what you're saying. Here's the chart; please explain:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert Satire alert 

MAY 18, 2014
*G.O.P.: EVIL MASTERMIND BEHIND BENGHAZI IS FRAIL OLD WOMAN WITH BRAIN DAMAGE*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)Former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton is an evil genius capable of masterminding the most elaborate cover-up in U.S. history and is also a frail old woman with brain damage, leading Republicans charged on Sunday.

Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Priebus led the attack while appearing on NBCs Meet the Press, where he said that the American people should be wary of electing a woman who is capable of orchestrating the complex conspiracy to whitewash Benghazi while, at the same time, being too old, feeble, and brain damaged to serve in the Oval Office.

These two aspects of Secretary Clinton would have me very concerned, he said.

Mr. Priebus said he saw no contradiction between the portrayals of Secretary Clinton as an evil mastermind and a brain-damaged crone, explaining, The one part of Secretary Clintons brain that works perfectly well is the part that creates elaborate cover-ups, and that is the part of her brain that is currently covering up the fact that she is brain damaged.

The R.N.C. chairman said he was confident that once the American people realized Secretary Clinton is both an evil mastermind and a frail old woman with brain damage, they would reject her at the ballot box.

The one thing the American people will not tolerate is double-talk, he said.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sokpuppet001 said:


> Funny!!!!!
> 
> So sad though that you had to go to such lengths to make sure our conservative friends understood it's satire. The spoonfeeding can get
> tedious after a while.


It wasn't just for them. The last time I posted something by Andy Borowitz, SQM took it as true (as I took the National Report article yesterday as true).


----------



## Phyllis Stein (May 18, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please tell the NYT's puzzle people that "Orlon" is not a substitute for cashmere?


Oh, heavens no!! That is like comparing oranges to bananas. My guess is that they have no idea about fiber (the kind we create with). 
Your comment reminded me of an old drama on TV called the West Wing. The chief of staff was on the telephone with the editor of the New York Times ranting over the spelling of Kadafi. He insisted that the times had it wrong. He should know, he launched missle attacks against Libya.

It is a challenging crossword. It is much better than the LA Times puzzle.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It wasn't just for them. The last time I posted something by Andy Borowitz, SQM took it as true (as I took the National Report article yesterday as true).


Did I really? What an idiot I am.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Did I really? What an idiot I am.


Not quite an idiot. I think more like a moron.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I am concerned about the difference between Law and Justice.I believe Law rarely metes out Justice.

I've started a new topic called "Law Versus Justice" and I hope you will join me there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not quite an idiot. I think more like a moron.


I could not find this mean little post but it did remind me of a scale that marked the mentally deficient. Was idiot the worst and then moran was better. Do you recall the entire scale?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I could not find this mean little post but it did remind me of a scale that marked the mentally deficient. Was idiot the worst and then moran was better. Do you recall the entire scale?


I'm sorry. I remember the names but not the order: idiot, imbecile, and moron. I think morons were the intellectuals of the lot.

There was once a big to-do on the KnitList about the name i-cord because the _i_ stood for "idiot," which was disrespectful to the mentally retarded.

No more for now. Paul McCartney is singing "When I'm 64." Bye.

Song over. The mean little post is about 3 messages up from the one you're reading now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Today, once again, the Supremes remind us that corporations are people. They can refuse contraceptive coverage to women on their staff if they have a religious conviction about birth control. I'm sure Viagra is still approved. To me this means corporations owned by Christian Scientists can refuse to cover anything medical because they don't believe in doctors, Jehovah's witnesses can refuse to cover blood transfusions because they don't believe in them. They all love the 1950's so much, I guess we are advancing to the rear!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> _And this is brand new._
> 
> *Zombies of 2016*
> APRIL 24, 2015
> ...


very interesting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Shirley, while I have your attention, I'd like to ask you something. My son is currently in Vancouver, and though he wanted to see some outdoor things, the weather has been bad. He wanted to go to Victoria, but the same thing is going on there.
> 
> He's been to a few museums, and he's spending tomorrow with friends. I know you're not in Vancouver, but do you know of any interesting indoor things he can do? He's leaving Tuesday morning, so still has a few days to fill.


let me check out the weather. It is overcast be not raining one hour north of Victoria. It has been nearly 30 years since we lived in Vancouver. If the weather is nice it is worth a trip to see Stanley Park, English Bay, (beautiful beaches) there is a long long beach from English Bay out to Kitsalino beach.

He could google museums in Vancouver. Is he driving? so if he came to Victoria he would be able to drive around Victoria which is an absolutely beautiful city. Down town has the Provincial Buildings, the Empress Hotel right downtown on the bay, a drive around oak bay is beautiful.

Butchart Gardens is world renowned. ( on the way down to Victoria from the ferry or airport in Victoria). A drive up the Malahat highway to mill bay would be as far as he would likely be able to drive unless he came up this way right away (the Trans Canada (Malahat Highway). There are some very interesting little coves with pleasure boats docked (starting to see some coming up from Washington). Cowichan Bay has lots of little stores and a nice restaurant. That is about 20 minutes south of Duncan and certainly worth a visit. I am not much help as he doesn't have much time.

It is cloudy and some rain is expected this after noon. It is hard to tell this time of year as the weather changes ever hour it seems - it comes in from the Pacific, but we haven't
noticed that it is a problem - it would be chilly if it is dull as this is still the early spring. Lots of great restaurants in Victoria. I would suggest if he can access a computer her google both places. if he is driving he would have to come by Ferry. Usually people fly from Vancouver to Nanaimo or Victoria - only l5 minutes flight to Nanaimo which is half an hour north of Duncan where I live. lots of good places to visit south of Nanaimo.

Chemainus - murals all over the main part of town David Maclagan, my cousins is one of the artists. Lots of lovely little shops all over this area. Maple Bay in Duncan is worth a visit too.

I hope he has a wonderful time in this area.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

On the idea of zombies in the government, do you think even the rabid right wing will accept Tom DeLay's assertion that god wrote the Constitution?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful metaphor. Love Paul Krugman. Thanks.

 I'm so excited to see this open again! I'll be back regularly. Thanks to manager(s). 



Poor Purl said:


> _And this is brand new._
> 
> *Zombies of 2016*
> APRIL 24, 2015
> ...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Woo hoo, good to see this again. I heard Christy's wife just quit her $500,000 a year job to spend more time with her family. Gee, where have I heard that before?! I have to look it up to see what line of work she is in.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

She belongs to Wall St. company which manages hedge funds


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Woo hoo, good to see this again. I heard Christy's wife just quit her $500,000 a year job to spend more time with her family. Gee, where have I heard that before?! I have to look it up to see what line of work she is in.


She would be smart to hang onto her job. As crooked as he is there will come a point where he will forget to cover his ass as much as he should have and will eventually get caught.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did anyone watch the Bruce Jenner interview last night? I was quite surprised to hear him say he is still a republican and that John Boehner and Mitch McConnell would be fine about his life change. Ya, they might be to your face, but not behind your back. They think it is proper to take away your rights. Diane Sawyer was quite shocked when he said he was a conservative republican.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Did anyone watch the Bruce Jenner interview last night? I was quite surprised to hear him say he is still a republican and that John Boehner and Mitch McConnell would be fine about his life change. Ya, they might be to your face, but not behind your back. They think it is proper to take away your rights. Diane Sawyer was quite shocked when he said he was a conservative republican.


Poster boy for total confusion?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Poster girl, now, I think.


Who prefers the male pronoun.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't know that. I haven't really been following his story. But even if he wants to be called "he," does he regard himself as a woman or a man? I mean poster boy or poster girl?


He said he considers himself more woman than man so I guess poster girl would be appropriate.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't know that. I haven't really been following his story. But even if he wants to be called "he," does he regard himself as a woman or a man? I mean poster boy or poster girl?


He considers himself a woman but prefers people to use he/him, etc. total state of confusion for the rest of us but can you imagine what it must be like for him? No wonder he continues to vote republican.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> He considers himself a woman but prefers people to use he/him, etc. total state of confusion for the rest of us but can you imagine what it must be like for him? No wonder he continues to vote republican.


I wonder if he was as prepared as he should be before he undertook this change. I would think if he believed he was a woman he would want to be referred to as one. It sounds like he still has an identity crisis. I wonder how far he has taken this and if he can revert back to male. I haven't heard if he had surgery yet or just hormones. It would be a terrible mistake to make if he can't correct it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder if he was as prepared as he should be before he undertook this change. I would think if he believed he was a woman he would want to be referred to as one. It sounds like he still has an identity crisis. I wonder how far he has taken this and if he can revert back to male. I haven't heard if he had surgery yet or just hormones. It would be a terrible mistake to make if he can't correct it.


I was surprised when I heard about him. Nothing about him struck me as being effeminate. I had to wonder if he got lost in "keeping up with the Kardashians" and this was just a publicity stunt. I read an article that said he was having an affair with a female celebrity that he played golf with about a year ago.
So, is he going through this change to become a lesbian?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

He continually made a distinction between his gender identity and his sexual preference. I don't think the topic is funny. While I don't understand the etiology of gender dysphoria, it must be an awful feeling. I guess anything about humans that goes right can go wrong. I was impressed by his candor. But it made me sad to see him - he was a super gorgeous guy back in '76. But look who is talking. I sure looked tons better 39 years ago, too.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> He considers himself a woman but prefers people to use he/him, etc. total state of confusion for the rest of us but can you imagine what it must be like for him? No wonder he continues to vote republican.


He has had surgery on his adams apple and his nose, started hormone therapy more than once and then stopped, but sounds like this time he will follow through. He isn't having his male parts surgery yet, he doesn't see the need for it right now, said maybe down the road a year. Maybe he will find wife #4 and wants to be able to play that part too, who knows. He probably doesn't know either. He made it sound like all his wives pretty much knew what was going on. Don't think I could do that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was surprised when I heard about him. Nothing about him struck me as being effeminate. I had to wonder if he got lost in "keeping up with the Kardashians" and this was just a publicity stunt. I read an article that said he was having an affair with a female celebrity that he played golf with about a year ago.
> So, is he going through this change to become a lesbian?


He said no, it has nothing to do with gay sex. He said it was no publicity stunt. I don't think he said he would be looking for a man, but I just got the impression that he wants to live as a woman, but also likes having man parts, as he wasn't in a hurry to get the final surgery.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> He continually made a distinction between his gender identity and his sexual preference. I don't think the topic is funny. While I don't understand the etiology of gender dysphoria, it must be an awful feeling. I guess anything about humans that goes right can go wrong. I was impressed by his candor. But it made me sad to see him - he was a super gorgeous guy back in '76. But look who is talking. I sure looked tons better 39 years ago, too.


I am serious, SQ. I don't really understand his situation. I don't think he is unattractive as a man. Some men get better looking with age. Look at how nicely Sinatra aged...physically.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> He said no, it has nothing to do with gay sex. He said it was no publicity stunt. I don't think he said he would be looking for a man, but I just got the impression that he wants to live as a woman, but also likes having man parts, as he wasn't in a hurry to get the final surgery.


Well, then more power to him! We can never know what is in the deepest recesses of someone's mind. Hopefully, this makes him happy. I can't imagine how confusing things will get as those hormones really kick in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wall Street.



MindyT said:


> Woo hoo, good to see this again. I heard Christy's wife just quit her $500,000 a year job to spend more time with her family. Gee, where have I heard that before?! I have to look it up to see what line of work she is in.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am serious, SQ. I don't really understand his situation. I don't think he is unattractive as a man. Some men get better looking with age. Look at how nicely Sinatra aged...physically.


He was taking hormone therapy some years ago, talked about having 34-B's, not sure what size he said they were, but then he met another woman and got married again. He has had some surgery, nose & adams apple, and is taking hormones again. Starting and stopping must not be good for the body. This is something that started when he was a little boy and he dressed up in his sister's dresses.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They must figure White House pays better.



NJG said:


> She would be smart to hang onto her job. As crooked as he is there will come a point where he will forget to cover his ass as much as he should have and will eventually get caught.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe they'll go to jail together.



NJG said:


> She would be smart to hang onto her job. As crooked as he is there will come a point where he will forget to cover his ass as much as he should have and will eventually get caught.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Some here have claimed that the Constitution is based on the Ten Commandments (including Charlton Heston's cold dead hands). Tom DeLay? Now, there's the poster boy for hypocrisy. He was a pest exterminator before getting into politics. Is it any wonder that he's a constitutional expert? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: This feels so good to be home again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, then more power to him! We can never know what is in the deepest recesses of someone's mind. Hopefully, this makes him happy. I can't imagine how confusing things will get as those hormones really kick in.


He has 6 kids and they all seem to be ok with who he is and what he wants to do. He has had 2 kids with each wife. He has the support of his Mother and oldest sister, his father has passed away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He has some growing up to do. I think he's going to have his opportunity soon.



NJG said:


> Did anyone watch the Bruce Jenner interview last night? I was quite surprised to hear him say he is still a republican and that John Boehner and Mitch McConnell would be fine about his life change. Ya, they might be to your face, but not behind your back. They think it is proper to take away your rights. Diane Sawyer was quite shocked when he said he was a conservative republican.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Poster girl, now, I think.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Soon perhaps.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only in Hollywood would a 60+ year old man, married twice with many children, suddenly declare he's a woman. More reality TV than I care to have foisted on me by a Kardashion by marriage. I'm not making fun of the situation. I am genuinely confused but find that the situation is uninteresting to me.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder if he was as prepared as he should be before he undertook this change. I would think if he believed he was a woman he would want to be referred to as one. It sounds like he still has an identity crisis. I wonder how far he has taken this and if he can revert back to male. I haven't heard if he had surgery yet or just hormones. It would be a terrible mistake to make if he can't correct it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's an avowed heterosexual male with many grown children who feels he's a woman ? No wonder he's confused. I'm bamboozled.



BrattyPatty said:


> I was surprised when I heard about him. Nothing about him struck me as being effeminate. I had to wonder if he got lost in "keeping up with the Kardashians" and this was just a publicity stunt. I read an article that said he was having an affair with a female celebrity that he played golf with about a year ago.
> So, is he going through this change to become a lesbian?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Only in Hollywood would a 60+ year old man, married twice with many children, suddenly declare he's a woman. More reality TV than I care to have foisted on me by a Kardashion by marriage.


He has been married 3 times. The first 2 wives wished him the best, but Kris said "no comment." I think he is 65. He said he was broke and it sounded like he was in the Kardashian tv show to make some money, which he was able to do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am serious, SQ. I don't really understand his situation. I don't think he is unattractive as a man. Some men get better looking with age. Look at how nicely Sinatra aged...physically.


Sinatra aged well? Call the Lasik surgeon for Bratty Blighter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.



NJG said:


> He has been married 3 times. The first 2 wives wished him the best, but Kris said "no comment." I think he is 65. He said he was broke and it sounded like he was in the Kardashian tv show to make some money, which he was able to do.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's good to see you, or your horse, again, Mindy.
> 
> Have you checked out the Hillary Clinton thread? Or the unbelievable Imagine Ted Cruz... thread?


Hi PP and Damemary....I have not been around reading Hil things. I am so thin skinned when the baseless, sexist, Benghazi, old lady rhetoric starts, I get mad and take it personally! Silly I know, but I really love the woman and have supported her always. But, I will move over and take a peek. Tom Cruz....hard to read much more about such a pathetic excuse for a "front" runner. Have we already covered that he was born in Canada? Of course his American parent has to be much more American than President Obama's so Birthers need not apply I'm guessing!
Happy Spring, send rain to California please!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> What's an avowed heterosexual male with many grown children who feels he's a woman ? No wonder he's confused. I'm bamboozled.


Eh [shrugs]...the situation with Bruce Jenner seems kind of confusing, but then I've always felt that gender identification (like sexual orientation) falls all along the spectrum. We all know straight women who look and act like men, and straight guys who appear very effeminate. Even the fact that he seems unwilling at this point to take the final step and get his manly goodies snipped off doesn't surprise me--genital reconstruction is costly, painful process only about 30% of transgender folks ultimately choose to undergo. He and his family seem comfortable with the decisions he's made, and I think that's most important.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Eh [shrugs]...the situation with Bruce Jenner seems kind of confusing, but then I've always felt that gender identification (like sexual orientation) falls all along the spectrum. We all know straight women who look and act like men, and straight guys who appear very effeminate. Even the fact that he seems unwilling at this point to take the final step and get his manly goodies snipped off doesn't surprise me--genital reconstruction is costly, painful process only about 30% of transgender folks ultimately choose to undergo. He and his family seem comfortable with the decisions he's made, and I think that's most important.


Whichever way he/she makes his/her personal choices, thanks on behalf of other transgender people for bringing the public into the loop and perhaps helping others who were emotionally torn because of their own situation.

We have a friend who is a man born into a female body, and once he was able to make the transition, he was a much happier person. It helped that his family was fully supportive. His father told me he would much rather have a happy son than an unhappy daughter, that this is his child and his parents love him unconditionally.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Whichever way he/she makes his/her personal choices, thanks on behalf of other transgender people for bringing the public into the loop and perhaps helping others who were emotionally torn because of their own situation.
> 
> We have a friend who is a man born into a female body, and once he was able to make the transition, he was a much happier person. It helped that his family was fully supportive. His father told me he would much rather have a happy son than an unhappy daughter, that this is his child and his parents love him unconditionally.


Families often do appear to be very supportive when a husband/wife/son/daughter/spouse begins the process of gender reorientation. I kind of think this happens because they know the person better than anyone else and have long since realized that their loved one's body just isn't in sync with his or her brain is saying in regards to gender.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> On the idea of zombies in the government, do you think even the rabid right wing will accept Tom DeLay's assertion that god wrote the Constitution?


They already believe that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why was this thread deserted in the first place?


I am glad we are back too!

I will do more reading than talking here as you know what is happening, and who is saying what. I find it really interesting.

by the way, I saw Senator McCain being interviewed on CNN this morning - same old same old. He sounded quite reasonable for the first few minutes and then started attacking as was to be expected. I really have lost all respect for him. He seems uncertain in his speech. There comes a time in all our lives when we have to face it that it is time to retire and stay retired. jmo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Families often do appear to be very supportive when a husband/wife/son/daughter/spouse begins the process of gender reorientation. I kind of think this happens because they know the person better than anyone else and have long since realized that their loved one's body just isn't in sync with his or her brain is saying in regards to gender.


susanmos2000
you are correct, families do know better. Whatever makes Bruce Jenner happy is fine with me. Whatever years he has left, he should live them to the fullest. Whatever he does with his Body is his business only. Remaining a Republican is weird however. Perhaps he is trying to convert some.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> you are correct, families do know better. Whatever makes Bruce Jenner happy is fine with me. Whatever years he has left, he should live them to the fullest. Whatever he does with his Body is his business only. Remaining a Republican is weird however. Perhaps he is trying to convert some.


I wonder what will be said on D and P and other right wing stations?Can you imagine what would be said if it was a Democrat ? It will be hard for them to turn their backs on him I would think, as he came out as a Repug - I feel sorry for anyone who has problems knowing who they really are.
I wish him happiness.

At least now Someone can change if it is important to him or her. I wish him well. It is hard enough to be happy with who you are than to always feel you don't fit in anywhere.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Whichever way he/she makes his/her personal choices, thanks on behalf of other transgender people for bringing the public into the loop and perhaps helping others who were emotionally torn because of their own situation.
> 
> We have a friend who is a man born into a female body, and once he was able to make the transition, he was a much happier person. It helped that his family was fully supportive. His father told me he would much rather have a happy son than an unhappy daughter, that this is his child and his parents love him unconditionally.


I went to school with a girl that has gone through the complete transition. She was married, had a child and then got divorced and then started the transition. She definitely was born in the wrong body. There was never anything feminine about her, even as a child, but being born in the mid 40's those things were not talked about then.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> you are correct, families do know better. Whatever makes Bruce Jenner happy is fine with me. Whatever years he has left, he should live them to the fullest. Whatever he does with his Body is his business only. Remaining a Republican is weird however. Perhaps he is trying to convert some.


He is rich again and the rich gravitate to the Reps. Plus he came from a Rep. family. Makes sense to me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder what will be said on D and P and other right wing stations?Can you imagine what would be said if it was a Democrat ? It will be hard for them to turn their backs on him I would think, as he came out as a Repug - I feel sorry for anyone who has problems knowing who they really are.
> I wish him happiness.
> 
> At least now Someone can change if it is important to him or her. I wish him well. It is hard enough to be happy with who you are than to always feel you don't fit in anywhere.


The right will use religion as their crutch which will allow them to disagree with what he has done and say it is because they are Christians. Talk about voting against your own self interest, Bruce certainly does that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad we are back too!
> 
> I will do more reading than talking here as you know what is happening, and who is saying what. I find it really interesting.
> 
> by the way, I saw Senator McCain being interviewed on CNN this morning - same old same old. He sounded quite reasonable for the first few minutes and then started attacking as was to be expected. I really have lost all respect for him. He seems uncertain in his speech. There comes a time in all our lives when we have to face it that it is time to retire and stay retired. jmo.


I too have had respect for him in the past, but now when he talks I get the feeling that he is talking out of hatred for President Obama and that he is still really mad about loosing to that black man.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A cold front seems to be passing over Arizona. I'll try and huff and puff some rain your way.

Benghazi investigation makes me quazy. I've decided to try and ignore it. It's not going to make them any points, aka votes.

It will be so nice to have this spot to gather and talk to each other. Whoooopeeee! Later gators.



MindyT said:


> Hi PP and Damemary....I have not been around reading Hil things. I am so thin skinned when the baseless, sexist, Benghazi, old lady rhetoric starts, I get mad and take it personally! Silly I know, but I really love the woman and have supported her always. But, I will move over and take a peek. Tom Cruz....hard to read much more about such a pathetic excuse for a "front" runner. Have we already covered that he was born in Canada? Of course his American parent has to be much more American than President Obama's so Birthers need not apply I'm guessing!
> Happy Spring, send rain to California please!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just think of it as one of those instances that would be best kept private among those affected by it. It seems that line has disappeared and I miss it.



susanmos2000 said:


> Eh [shrugs]...the situation with Bruce Jenner seems kind of confusing, but then I've always felt that gender identification (like sexual orientation) falls all along the spectrum. We all know straight women who look and act like men, and straight guys who appear very effeminate. Even the fact that he seems unwilling at this point to take the final step and get his manly goodies snipped off doesn't surprise me--genital reconstruction is costly, painful process only about 30% of transgender folks ultimately choose to undergo. He and his family seem comfortable with the decisions he's made, and I think that's most important.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like your friend is blessed with a good family. I assume he did not feel compelled to take out a full page add in USA Today to announce it.

I'm happy he's a contented person. I'm even happier he has the support of a loving family. Beyond that, it's no one else's business. IMHO



MarilynKnits said:


> Whichever way he/she makes his/her personal choices, thanks on behalf of other transgender people for bringing the public into the loop and perhaps helping others who were emotionally torn because of their own situation.
> 
> We have a friend who is a man born into a female body, and once he was able to make the transition, he was a much happier person. It helped that his family was fully supportive. His father told me he would much rather have a happy son than an unhappy daughter, that this is his child and his parents love him unconditionally.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Paul Newman and Robert Redford are good examples of men who look better as they age. Comments?



Poor Purl said:


> Wha??? The young, skinny Sinatra was adorable. He looked better then than at any later age.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one was willing or able to manage as monitor. Now, thanks to you and Shirley, we're on the road again.

Born to be wild......

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Looking for adventure
In whatever comes our way

Yeah, darlin'
Gonna make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightnin'
Heavy metal thunder
Racing in the wind
And the feeling that I'm under

Yeah, darlin'
Gonna make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born
Born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die
Born to be wild
Born to be wild

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Looking for adventure
In whatever comes our way

Yeah, darlin'
Gonna make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true natures child
We were born
Born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die
Born to be wild
Born to be wild

Songwriters
MARS BONFIRE

Published by
Lyrics © SONGS OF UNIVERSAL, INC. OBO MANITOU MUSIC A.D.O. UNIVERSAL

Read more: Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild Lyrics | MetroLyrics


Poor Purl said:


> Why was this thread deserted in the first place?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think Paul Newman and Robert Redford are good examples of men who look better as they age. Comments?


Sean Connery. I hear he's a chauvinist pig, but he's gorgeous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, they say it and pretend they all believe it fervently. At least I wish a few were just pretending.



DGreen said:


> They already believe that.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Sean Connery. I hear he's a chauvinist pig, but he's gorgeous.


And a wife beater. But I agree. He looks a hell of a lot better now than when he first played James Bond.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he has dementia. Just my honest opinion.



Designer1234 said:


> I am glad we are back too!
> 
> I will do more reading than talking here as you know what is happening, and who is saying what. I find it really interesting.
> 
> by the way, I saw Senator McCain being interviewed on CNN this morning - same old same old. He sounded quite reasonable for the first few minutes and then started attacking as was to be expected. I really have lost all respect for him. He seems uncertain in his speech. There comes a time in all our lives when we have to face it that it is time to retire and stay retired. jmo.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the thing about anybody, especially celebrities, coming out as gay or publicly talking about things like gender dysphoria is to get through to people like themselves who are perhaps living in a silent hell. Letting them know that they aren't alone. That is probably priceless to some even if it seems self-serving to us.

However, continuing to vote for people who think you should be dead is just plain dumb.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll just put you in the heels and corset and flick the whip a few times. You can train him....and I agree it's worth the effort.



DGreen said:


> Sean Connery. I hear he's a chauvinist pig, but he's gorgeous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now I got it. I am a Wild Thing.



Poor Purl said:


> You Wild Thing, this was never a monitored thread. I believe you're thinking of Progressive Women's Forum, which has been dead all the time I've been around.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You Wild Thing, this was never a monitored thread. I believe you're thinking of Progressive Women's Forum, which has been dead all the time I've been around.


Purl and Wild Thing I started the Progressive Women's Forum June 14, 2012 which was a managed site. As most of you know our adversaries, true to form, found it and it was impossible to keep deleting all their lovely posts even with the assistance of two helpers. Below was my first post on the Forum.

Jun 14, 12 22:54:19
Cheeky Blighter
a regular here

Joined: Nov 20, 11
Messages: 6488
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Aurora Borealis
Online
Anyone who would like to discuss, share and learn from one another please join me on this thread. This is a pivitol year in the U.S. as we all know. I have spoken to some of you out hear already but some of the threads got pretty long and hard to follow so we can start fresh here. Hopefully some new and old friends will join in. I'm off to bed so I'll check back in the morning and see if anyone is out here. Good night!

Cheeky Blighter

I then continued the forum under the name Lean Forward/Lean to the Left and my first post on that thread and the last post to the forum are below.

Sep 16, 12 22:11:53
Cheeky Blighter
a regular here

Joined: Nov 20, 11
Messages: 6489
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Aurora Borealis
Online
We have a home again. Welcome back. Things are getting even more ugly in the political arena and if we can work together and support one another going forward I hope it will benefit all of us. I changed my user name to ConanO'K so I am no longer LillyK. Lilly is our female kitty and Conan is our big orange male.

Cheeky Blighter

Oct 11, 12 19:02:38
Cheeky Blighter
a regular here

Joined: Nov 20, 11
Messages: 6489
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Aurora Borealis
Online
Hi all you lovely ladies. I am just too busy to keep this site going and since I haven't had any takers with time to spare this is the end of the Progressive Women's Forum. We have had a good run and a lot of fun. I'm looking forward to keeping our friendships going here on KP. You are an amazing group of women and it has been my pleasure to get to know you and I have looked forward to seeing you here on the forum almost daily. We will evolve into something that will be fun, intelligent and supportive and once again enjoy each other's company and I hope you are looking forward to it as much as I am. Nancy

Cheeky Blighter

I then started this thread, P.O.V. and below is my first post on this thread.

Aug 28, 13 14:30:38
Cheeky Blighter
a regular here

Joined: Nov 20, 11
Messages: 6489
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Aurora Borealis
Online
On the 50th anniversary of the March on Washington we are beginning a new liberal point of view thread. If you share the dream with Dr. King and other non-violent and progressive minded people please join in with us on this thread. I am asking that if your intentions are other than that to please have some self-respect and post elsewhere. Thank for your respecting this request.

Cheeky Blighter

I am happy to see the thread being used again thanks to Purl and Shirley. I hope it will be a liberal safe haven as D&P is for the conservatives. Just call me a cockeyed optimist! :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeks - It was wonderful seeing the history of this site. Your motives were excellent and big thanks to PP for pulling it out of the moth balls.

What is going on with this new Asian trade agreement and Obama? What do you think are his motives? He certainly has his fans in a twist about it. Who advised him on this matter or more to my liking - who is pulling his strings? It sounds like we will not benefit from it at all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


nutty nutty nutty Ha Ha


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I just think of it as one of those instances that would be best kept private among those affected by it. It seems that line has disappeared and I miss it.


Absolutely right. There is such a thing as TMI.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think Paul Newman and Robert Redford are good examples of men who look better as they age. Comments?


Tony Bennett is not too bad, either.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Great to read the history. Good thoughts too to be putting forward. 
I think McCain has dementia. And has had for some time. Why his wife doesn't urge him to step down so he doesn't continue to embarrass himself, I don't know...or maybe she does and he's just as stubborn and rigid as he seems.
Good Lookers...Newman and Redford for sure. Vanity Fair had an old photo of Gable, Cooper, Bogart and someone else I forget all in tuxes at some "do". Man they were really good looking and wore those tuxes so well.
I know, Vanity Fair. For and about the elites. My daughter has her subscription sent here so she can read when she comes to the country from SF for a rest up. What can I say, I don't eat chocolate, so it's my guilty pleasure! Off to yoga ladies. Have a great morning.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:
 

> Tony Bennett is not too bad, either.


If you thought he looked good in the first place. I don't, though it's amazing that he's still singing so much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Every one of my posts on this thread was deleted.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Every one of my posts on this thread was deleted.


 :shock: What on earth for?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Thought for the day:

This is why I never, ever, shop at Walmart. This is why I cringe at the right-wing idea that the poor are the "takers" when people like this consider obscene wealth as their entitlement.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thought for the day:
> 
> This is why I never, ever, shop at Walmart. This is why I cringe at the right-wing idea that the poor are the "takers" when people like this consider obscene wealth as their entitlement.


Walmart enjoys the following benefits...every store costs the local economies $900,000 to $1.75 million per year, per store in SNAP benefits and Medicaid because they do not pay a living wage or give their "associates" enough hours. Also, they then profit from their employees and others shopping with them because they can't afford to shop elsewhere. (and, from what I'm told, WalMart employees do NOT get an employee discount on anything)
Last year alone, Walmart collected an estimated $13 billion in revenue from food stamps spent in their stores.

It would be cheaper for everyone except the Waltons to have a living wage.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Walmart enjoys the following benefits...every store costs the local economies $900,000 to $1.75 million per year, per store in SNAP benefits and Medicaid because they do not pay a living wage or give their "associates" enough hours. Also, they then profit from their employees and others shopping with them because they can't afford to shop elsewhere. (and, from what I'm told, WalMart employees do NOT get an employee discount on anything)
> Last year alone, Walmart collected an estimated $13 billion in revenue from food stamps spent in their stores.
> 
> It would be cheaper for everyone except the Waltons to have a living wage.


Exactly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thought for the day:
> 
> This is why I never, ever, shop at Walmart. This is why I cringe at the right-wing idea that the poor are the "takers" when people like this consider obscene wealth as their entitlement.


If this kind of greediness were for food, the greedy one would be ridiculed. But since it's for money, he's looked up to.

Where's the difference? In either case, it's more than one can use in several lifetimes, and the grandkids will only piddle it all away (here the comparison fails). It's a mental illness of some kind, never to feel you have enough and therefore need to take more from the less wealthy - and weaker - people around you. (Cookiequeen, will you fix the grammar in that last sentence?)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :hunf:


Cheeky, this is great. Perfectly worded.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

PP...right on
Remember Paul Ghetty Sr ? He was asked by a reporter way back in the day, how much money is enough. His answer was $1 more than I have now. In other words there is never enough.
I think it is a mental illness. Touché .
Hold on to your hats if this warming trend keeps up. We are suffering mightily in Calif. and the next wars will be water wars. Now for four years (and more for some of us who have always conserved since the 60's raised our consciousness) we have been saving our dishwater for plants , using the mantra if it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown wash it down; using our bath or shower captured water to flush said toilets; unfortunately letting our outside plants that can't make it on trickles, die. Now we read we in Northern California.have been conserving like crazy when in So Cal the wealthy enclaves are using over 500 gallons a day vs. the poor areas using 64 gallons a day trying to conserve and also save money. It's all crazy and out of whack. It's like if one has the money to pay fines and surcharges, use all the water they want with no thought to the commons or the larger picture. It feels a little bleak. But it's a beautiful day, we have 2 pair of Orioles visiting us this year. I have a pic, I'll try to post. The male is outstanding!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Cheeky Blighter
the cockeyed optimist is adorable.


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :hunf:


integrity

noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\

: the quality of being honest and fair

Hillary Clinton is the biggest example of the lack of integrity not Republicans.

Any of the Republicans have more integrity in their little finger than Hillary has.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> integrity
> 
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> ...


Not saying Hillary is the epitome of integrity, but what planet are you from in stating that view of Republicans?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> integrity
> 
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> ...


you have to be kidding!! Obviously you are on the wrong thread. Honesty and integrity - the far right Republicans???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> integrity
> 
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> ...


Like Tom DeLay, convicted felon? Mark Sanford, liar and adulterer? Chris Christie, who is holding on to the federal funds meant for Hurricane Sandy victims? Bush and Cheney, who told massive lies in order to invade Iraq for its oil?

What was that about their little fingers?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> integrity
> 
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :X
Oh, thank you annamatilda! I haven't had a good laugh in days!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Like Tom DeLay, convicted felon? Mark Sanford, liar and adulterer? Chris Christie, who is holding on to the federal funds meant for Hurricane Sandy victims? Bush and Cheney, who told massive lies in order to invade Iraq for its oil?
> 
> What was that about their little fingers?


How about the one who called President Obama a ********. or the one that called for Michelle Obama to be widowed and the presidents children to be orphaned or the N.Y. congressman who wanted to throw a reporter off the balcony, and then plead guilty to tax fraud. Ya, lots of integrity there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> How about the one who called President Obama a ********. or the one that called for Michelle Obama to be widowed and the presidents children to be orphaned or the N.Y. congressman who wanted to throw a reporter off the balcony, and then plead guilty to tax fraud. Ya, lots of integrity there.


The list is endless. Yet if you just watch Faux News all day, you never find out about these guys.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> integrity
> 
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> ...


Obviously, you have lost your way but I see other posters have pointed out the error in your way of thinking and I thank them all for doing so. GOP / Integrity = Oxymoron


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Obviously, you have lost your way but I see other posters have pointed out the error in your way of thinking and I thank them all for doing so. GOP / Integrity = Oxymoron


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Obviously, you have lost your way but I see other posters have pointed out the error in your way of thinking and I thank them all for doing so. GOP / Integrity = Oxymoron


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The list is endless. Yet if you just watch Faux News all day, you never find out about these guys.


Yes and if it is pointed out to you, you don't believe it. They live in a state of denial.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :shock:


Cheeky Blighter
I sure hope that you compile a book with all of the Posters. It will bring a pretty Penny down the road when the Right Wingers re-invent themselves once again. They are like moles digging and digging, heaping up dirt only to be hated more and more. Rather useless Critters and tough to get rid of. Let's drown them .........out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I sure hope that you compile a book with all of the Posters. It will bring a pretty Penny down the road when the Right Wingers re-invent themselves once again. They are like moles digging and digging, heaping up dirt only to be hated more and more. Rather useless Critters and tough to get rid of. Let's drown them .........out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hip hip hoorah!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I sure hope that you compile a book with all of the Posters. It will bring a pretty Penny down the road when the Right Wingers re-invent themselves once again. They are like moles digging and digging, heaping up dirt only to be hated more and more. Rather useless Critters and tough to get rid of. Let's drown them .........out.


Which one would you dub Cleopatra, de queen of de nial?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Integrity, my foot! As Grandma Bullock used to say.
Hillary talks issues...agree with her or not, one's own choice, while the Reeps continue to just throw mud and trash talk. They STILL have no plans or ideas, only mud slinging.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They can only pound on Hillary for so long and then they will have to show the country what they have to offer. At this point I doubt they have anything. As you said all they have is a pile of mud at this point and nothing more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Integrity, my foot! As Grandma Bullock used to say.
> Hillary talks issues...agree with her or not, one's own choice, while the Reeps continue to just throw mud and trash talk. They STILL have no plans or ideas, only mud slinging.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter
those being called lazy have one, two, three jobs while the Greedy always have the Podium.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> those being called lazy have one, two, three jobs while the Greedy always have the Podium.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :hunf:


Cheeky, this is one of my favorites (though it's hard to choose between your memes).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> those being called lazy have one, two, three jobs while the Greedy always have the Podium.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bernie Sanders is Running for President

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/29/politics/bernie-sanders-announces-presidential-run/ - 558k 
13 hours ago ... Washington (CNN) Bernie Sanders is in. The independent Vermont senator railed against the political machine.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, this is one of my favorites (though it's hard to choose between your memes).


Thanks, Purl. :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sanders is running as a democrat. The above meme says it all even tho he is our darling. Does he have a foreign policy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sanders is running as a democrat. The above meme says it all even tho he is our darling. Does he have a foreign policy?


What I have seen are opinions on google. I am sure his policy is out there somewhere. 
So, you are finally in Chicago??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe what I just read. It seems 'Tehran Tom' Cotton is challenging the Irani Foreign Minister to debate the US Constitution.

Here are the tweets going on between the two. This guy Cotton is way out of line.

http://crooksandliars.com/2015/04/tehran-tom-cotton-tries-pick-twitter-fight


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can't believe what I just read. It seems 'Tehran Tom' Cotton is challenging the Irani Foreign Minister to debate the US Constitution.
> 
> Here are the tweets going on between the two. This guy Cotton is way out of line.
> 
> http://crooksandliars.com/2015/04/tehran-tom-cotton-tries-pick-twitter-fight


His tweets read like some right-wing troll on Facebook. Who elected that moron?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> His tweets read like some right-wing troll on Facebook. Who elected that moron?


The nut jobs in Arkansas!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gravitas? No. Knowledge? No. Idiot? Of course. And I doubt that there is any way to stop him, although I hope there's a good Constitutional Lawyer looking into it.

Barf. (Sorry. I couldn't help myself.)



BrattyPatty said:


> I can't believe what I just read. It seems 'Tehran Tom' Cotton is challenging the Irani Foreign Minister to debate the US Constitution.
> 
> Here are the tweets going on between the two. This guy Cotton is way out of line.
> 
> http://crooksandliars.com/2015/04/tehran-tom-cotton-tries-pick-twitter-fight


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't there a way to stop him?



DGreen said:


> His tweets read like some right-wing troll on Facebook. Who elected that moron?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The nut jobs in Arkansas!


Florida? Texas? They travel, unfortunately.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What I have seen are opinions on google. I am sure his policy is out there somewhere.
> So, you are finally in Chicago??


Finally is the right word. I woke up anxiety free for the first time in months. It is wonderful seeing Lake Michigan out my window. Do you have a great lake nearby?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They can only pound on Hillary for so long and then they will have to show the country what they have to offer. At this point I doubt they have anything. As you said all they have is a pile of mud at this point and nothing more.


Cheeky Blighter
ever notice that those who you speak to in person who criticize Hillary are not the brightest bulb in the Chandelier?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> ever notice that those who you speak to in person who criticize Hillary are not the brightest bulb in the Chandelier?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I bet she noticed that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Painful.
Did grocery shopping for essentials and as usual it takes a lot of time because I check all prices and look for value. It is frightening to see what it costs for a household of two when I am thinking of those who get food stamps and need to feed 4 people for example on a mere $ 400.00/mo. Fruit which should be a staple, has become a luxury item and so have Potatoes. 99 cents for a pound of Potatoes is criminal. I know the Farmers work hard and should get paid well but somewhere along the chain, someone should forego profit on Potatoes. Then think of the people who work for minimum wages and do not qualify for assistance. Are we surprised that the population is getting more and more overweight, when a large %age is poor and can only afford filling foods, not nourishing ones?

Minimum Wages need to be raised and quickly. In the meantime we should insist that our Politicians get no pay raises until that is taken care of.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Painful.
> Did grocery shopping for essentials and as usual it takes a lot of time because I check all prices and look for value. It is frightening to see what it costs for a household of two when I am thinking of those who get food stamps and need to feed 4 people for example on a mere $ 400.00/mo. Fruit which should be a staple, has become a luxury item and so have Potatoes. 99 cents for a pound of Potatoes is criminal. I know the Farmers work hard and should get paid well but somewhere along the chain, someone should forego profit on Potatoes. Then think of the people who work for minimum wages and do not qualify for assistance. Are we surprised that the population is getting more and more overweight, when a large %age is poor and can only afford filling foods, not nourishing ones?
> 
> Minimum Wages need to be raised and quickly. In the meantime we should insist that our Politicians get no pay raises until that is taken care of.


The only way things like minimum wage, the environment etc will get the attention it needs is to have democratic control. I don't expect it before that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Finally is the right word. I woke up anxiety free for the first time in months. It is wonderful seeing Lake Michigan out my window. Do you have a great lake nearby?


Yes, I do! Lake Superior is a 2 hour drive. I live in a state with 10,000 +
lakes not counting rivers streams and creeks and ponds.
The mosquito has been unofficially named the state bird!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Finally is the right word. I woke up anxiety free for the first time in months. It is wonderful seeing Lake Michigan out my window. Do you have a great lake nearby?


Sounds like you picked out a good spot to move to. If I lean way out of my window, I can see the Hudson River, provided the trees have no leaves and I don't fall out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Painful.
> Did grocery shopping for essentials and as usual it takes a lot of time because I check all prices and look for value. It is frightening to see what it costs for a household of two when I am thinking of those who get food stamps and need to feed 4 people for example on a mere $ 400.00/mo. Fruit which should be a staple, has become a luxury item and so have Potatoes. 99 cents for a pound of Potatoes is criminal. I know the Farmers work hard and should get paid well but somewhere along the chain, someone should forego profit on Potatoes. Then think of the people who work for minimum wages and do not qualify for assistance. Are we surprised that the population is getting more and more overweight, when a large %age is poor and can only afford filling foods, not nourishing ones?
> 
> Minimum Wages need to be raised and quickly. In the meantime we should insist that our Politicians get no pay raises until that is taken care of.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, I do! Lake Superior is a 2 hour drive. I live in a state with 10,000 +
> lakes not counting rivers streams and creeks and ponds.
> The mosquito has been unofficially named the state bird!


Ha Ha Cutie. Is your state Land O' Lakes?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Painful.
> Did grocery shopping for essentials and as usual it takes a lot of time because I check all prices and look for value. It is frightening to see what it costs for a household of two when I am thinking of those who get food stamps and need to feed 4 people for example on a mere $ 400.00/mo. Fruit which should be a staple, has become a luxury item and so have Potatoes. 99 cents for a pound of Potatoes is criminal. I know the Farmers work hard and should get paid well but somewhere along the chain, someone should forego profit on Potatoes. Then think of the people who work for minimum wages and do not qualify for assistance. Are we surprised that the population is getting more and more overweight, when a large %age is poor and can only afford filling foods, not nourishing ones?
> 
> Minimum Wages need to be raised and quickly. In the meantime we should insist that our Politicians get no pay raises until that is taken care of.


*I say we should insist Congress doesn't get paid at all unless they prove they are meeting regularly without vacation or recess and that they are considering issues important to 99% of the voters. Maybe they can appeal to the Food Banks for help, but I hope not.*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like you picked out a good spot to move to. If I lean way out of my window, I can see the Hudson River, provided the trees have no leaves and I don't fall out.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Hang on tight.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I bet she noticed that.


Yup, I did. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like you picked out a good spot to move to. If I lean way out of my window, I can see the Hudson River, provided the trees have no leaves and I don't fall out.


Picturing Purl falling out of her window. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> The only way things like minimum wage, the environment etc will get the attention it needs is to have democratic control. I don't expect it before that.


NJG
no doubt about it, the Republicans give a d... what happens to the poor.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

From the Daily Kos:

_Welcome to post-racial America. Here, in his own words (and a few of mine), is a Republican Maryland state legislator and local radio host, Patrick McDonough, who Lee Fang reports has some interesting ideas about protest, government assistance allocation, and academic research:

McDonoughs food stamps comment came in response to a caller who asked, if protesters are too young, why cant they take away benefits from families, from like the parents who are collecting welfare.

Thats an idea and that could be legislation, replied McDonough. I think that you could make the case that there is a failure to do proper parenting and allowing this stuff to happen, is there an opportunity for a month to take away your food stamps?

Yes, let's make people go hungry. No possibility for abuse there ... suddenly every peaceful protester in the state is accused of rioting in hopes of starving them into submission. This suggestion coming from someone who I'm going to guess doesn't think police officers should have their jobs, let alone their freedom, taken away for killing a man._

Sounds like some of the crap coming from D&P.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> From the Daily Kos:
> 
> _Welcome to post-racial America. Here, in his own words (and a few of mine), is a Republican Maryland state legislator and local radio host, Patrick McDonough, who Lee Fang reports has some interesting ideas about protest, government assistance allocation, and academic research:
> 
> ...


Yes, it does. I've noticed a lot of scary rhetoric coming out the conservatives these past few days: stigmatizing those whose parents aren't married by defacing their birth certificates, fencing in our inner cities, and now this (starving protesters into submissions). The right wing bigots seem determined to put "thugs" and "those people" in their places by any means possible.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it does. I've noticed a lot of scary rhetoric coming out the conservatives these past few days: stigmatizing those whose parents aren't married by defacing their birth certificates, fencing in our inner cities, and now this (starving protesters into submissions). The right wing bigots seem determined to put "thugs" and "those people" in their places by any means possible.


They dream of the good old days when minorities and the poor knew their place in the social hierarchy. What you see on KP is a revealing cross section of America. Yes, these folks really do exist and they sicken me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Hi Cheeks,

That meme of the Saver getting
PP is riot. What a wonderfully warped mind you have.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Cheeks,
> 
> That meme of the Saver getting
> PP is riot. What a wonderfully warped mind you have.


Thank you SQ. Happy it tickled your funny bone. :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Picturing Purl falling out of her window. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ha ha. Very funny.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Now, that's funny! Thanks, Cheeky.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Cheeks,
> 
> That meme of the Saver getting
> PP is riot. What a wonderfully warped mind you have.


She's just brilliant.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She's just brilliant.


Cheeks is a great creative thinker. I picture her going into a revery and coming up with an image and then somehow locating it online. I hope she worked in a creative environment other wise her talent went to waste. Unless she made smashing diaramas for her kids. Forgive spelling - there is no right mouse on this damn Macbook Air.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cheeks is a great creative thinker. I picture her going into a revery and coming up with an image and then somehow locating it online. I hope she worked in a creative environment other wise her talent went to waste. Unless she made smashing diaramas for her kids. Forgive spelling - there is no right mouse on this damn Macbook Air.


Thanks, SQ. My background was Speech Pathology and Audiology and later Design. My son was the only child in grade school who wore a had woven coat that his mom made. Most of my creative endeavors have been for my own amusement and I never earned a living at it. I worked a lot with school kids volunteering to help in art classes which was a lot of fun. Today I mostly knit. I do love making people laugh and you have been a receptive audience and outlet for my madness and I thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dangling yarn attached.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Picturing Purl falling out of her window. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is why I won't give up. Justice. Opportunity. Freedom to care for my fellow man. I've never lost the idealism of my youth.



DGreen said:


> From the Daily Kos:
> 
> _Welcome to post-racial America. Here, in his own words (and a few of mine), is a Republican Maryland state legislator and local radio host, Patrick McDonough, who Lee Fang reports has some interesting ideas about protest, government assistance allocation, and academic research:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why Democrats must work hard to register as many voters as possible and help them vote. See if Absentee Ballots are available. (No standing in line at the wrong place. No missing work to vote etc.) Provide transportation if necessary. Explain the issues. Show who cares.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it does. I've noticed a lot of scary rhetoric coming out the conservatives these past few days: stigmatizing those whose parents aren't married by defacing their birth certificates, fencing in our inner cities, and now this (starving protesters into submissions). The right wing bigots seem determined to put "thugs" and "those people" in their places by any means possible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great legs, Purl.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And this is our chance to beat them at their own game.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> They dream of the good old days when minorities and the poor knew their place in the social hierarchy. What you see on KP is a revealing cross section of America. Yes, these folks really do exist and they sicken me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No warped humor on the other side. Maybe that's why they're so mean. They never laugh.



SQM said:


> Hi Cheeks,
> 
> That meme of the Saver getting
> PP is riot. What a wonderfully warped mind you have.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your 'madness' is a beauty to behold.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, SQ. My background was Speech Pathology and Audiology and later Design. My son was the only child in grade school who wore a had woven coat that his mom made. Most of my creative endeavors have been for my own amusement and I never earned a living at it. I worked a lot with school kids volunteering to help in art classes which was a lot of fun. Today I mostly knit. I do love making people laugh and you have been a receptive audience and outlet for my madness and I thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Great legs, Purl.


Aren't they? I don't remember giving Cheeky that picture of them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> No warped humor on the other side. Maybe that's why they're so mean. They never laugh.


I bet if they saw you fall on the sidewalk, they'd split their sides, then walk away, leaving you there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is why I won't give up. Justice. Opportunity. Freedom to care for my fellow man. I've never lost the idealism of my youth.


=====================
What a fool. There is no human compassion with some of the people who say those kinds of things. Shame on them.

Making their lives worse for those who live in ghettos and can't get out - will surely make things better by starving poor families. (NOT) -Push them further and further into poverty - these people have absolutely no compassion or understanding. What bothers me so much is their feeling that they are superior to anyone who doesn't agree and who has Liberal, pasted on their forehead. Never really look at what we stand for.
SHAME to all who feel that way and I think there are many of them.

I do believe that a small minority of those on the 'other' thread, don't believe the answer is pushing them further into poverty. Even though very few stand up and be counted and have sympathy, and care for those who have no escape from their lives unless things change

One or two do speak out and that takes courage in a place where many many are filled with dislike and blame those that are treated as if they WANT or DESERVE poverty.

I wonder why more don't argue about some of the things that are posted there by the haters.

That is one thing we are free to do on this thread. We are not afraid to disagree with people here. So we really do have the ability to say what we really feel.

There is the chance for our opinions to be expressed without being made to feel like outsiders because we don't all agree.

I wish those on the other thread and other Republicans would have the courage like a very few, to stand up and express something besides the negativity we see about nearly everything that represents kindness, understanding and compassion for those who have never really had a chance to get out of poverty. They are unkind, superior, and full of self interest. A lot of them are hypocrites. I imagine the person who spoke those words has a big house, lots of money and yet does nothing to help those who desperately need it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> .


 :thumbup: well said.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> .


That expresses what is happening very well Green. Where did you find that? It seems that the more they try to pull themselves up the more nastiness goes their way for 
overstepping where others think they should be.

How dare someone dress with pride? Who does she think she is, trying to look good and possibly seem like she is a 
'regular' human being, even if she is poor. Pride is something that is ridiculed by those who have no feeling of 
sensitivity of what it is like to be unable to buy fresh fruit, good meals, dress well, TRY. I have absolutely no respect for those who decide how much more superior they are than others who are not as fortunate.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That expresses what is happening very well Green. Where did you find that? It seems that the more they try to pull themselves up the more nastiness goes their way for
> overstepping where others think they should be.
> 
> How dare someone dress with pride? Who does she think she is, trying to look good and possibly seem like she is a
> ...


Not to mention one must dress appropriately for those two jobs - or for the interview to get a job.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Not to mention one must dress appropriately for those two jobs - or for the interview to get a job.


They're damned if they do and damned if they don't, it seems. Excellent point, Green and Designer.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That expresses what is happening very well Green. Where did you find that?


There is a wonderful (liberal) site on Facebook called

Jesus, Republicans and other Bull***t

The name alone makes me giggle.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

As if we didn't already know that Faux news has no concept of journalistic integrity, the following photo was taken in VENEZUELA but was shown on Faux news as Baltimore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> As if we didn't already know that there Faux news has no concept of journalistic integrity, the following photo was taken in VENEZUELA but was shown on Faux news as Baltimore.


Holy cow!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Another thought gleaned from a liberal FB site:

One must wonder about the Teabaggers who decry the destruction of property in Baltimore, yet have named themselves after the Boston TEA PARTY, which used destruction of property to make a political point.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> As if we didn't already know that Faux news has no concept of journalistic integrity, the following photo was taken in VENEZUELA but was shown on Faux news as Baltimore.


There should be some way of stopping news sources that lie 
like that. It would be difficult I would think. One thing, if you know that they are not interested in the truth, publicize that and avoid them. I don't know what regulations there are in the States to deal with dishonesty in the news.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> As if we didn't already know that Faux news has no concept of journalistic integrity, the following photo was taken in VENEZUELA but was shown on Faux news as Baltimore.


I'm sure whoever was responsible figured that Venezuela and Maryland were "close enough" and "those people" are "all alike anyway". :hunf:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure whoever was responsible figured that Venezuela and Maryland were "close enough" and "those people" are "all alike anyway". :hunf:


Close enough for Faux news, anyway!

More likely the fires in Baltimore were not big enough.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dangling yarn attached.


Caption should have been "Oh no, I dropped my yarn"


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Caption should have been "Oh no, I dropped my yarn"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure whoever was responsible figured that Venezuela and Maryland were "close enough" and "those people" are "all alike anyway". :hunf:


Well, Mark Sanford figured Argentina was close enough to the Appalachian Trail that nobody would notice.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> .


Well said. I thought Christians weren't supposed to judge others but for this crowd it appears to be one of their favorite pastimes. Shame on them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> There is a wonderful (liberal) site on Facebook called
> 
> Jesus, Republicans and other Bull***t
> 
> The name alone makes me giggle.


How appropriate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There should be some way of stopping news sources that lie
> like that. It would be difficult I would think. One thing, if you know that they are not interested in the truth, publicize that and avoid them. I don't know what regulations there are in the States to deal with dishonesty in the news.


Apparently none.

Years ago, two of their reporters were fired because they didn't want to tell the lies the sponsor insisted on, but wanted the truth to be known. They sued Fox News, and the judge found against them. There is no law against false news.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Caption should have been "Oh no, I dropped my yarn"


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> There is a wonderful (liberal) site on Facebook called
> 
> Jesus, Republicans and other Bull***t
> 
> The name alone makes me giggle.


It really is a good site. One thing I found there was the following:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sneaky pictures are best.



Poor Purl said:


> Aren't they? I don't remember giving Cheeky that picture of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're right.



Poor Purl said:


> I bet if they saw you fall on the sidewalk, they'd split their sides, then walk away, leaving you there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Another thought gleaned from a liberal FB site:
> 
> One must wonder about the Teabaggers who decry the destruction of property in Baltimore, yet have named themselves after the Boston TEA PARTY, which used destruction of property to make a political point.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Metaphors are too complicated for them. Makes it funnier for everyone else.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Metaphors are too complicated for them. Makes it funnier for everyone else.


Irony, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure whoever was responsible figured that Venezuela and Maryland were "close enough" and "those people" are "all alike anyway". :hunf:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Close enough for Faux news, anyway!
> 
> More likely the fires in Baltimore were not big enough.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: A picture is worth one thousand words?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well, Mark Sanford figured Argentina was close enough to the Appalachian Trail that nobody would notice.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're ready for standup comedy. DGreen too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent. Without blaming anyone for the past, I think Hillary Clinton needs to tell us how she feels about NAFTA and Free Trade. What is her opinion of the Buffett Plan? Inquiring Minds want to know.



Poor Purl said:


> It really is a good site. One thing I found there was the following:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Satire. Don't get me started.



DGreen said:


> Irony, too.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

From Right Wing Watch:

_End Times broadcaster Rick Wiles spoke with Mat Staver of Liberty Counsel on his Trunews program yesterday about what will happen to the United States if the Supreme Court strikes down bans on same-sex marriage. Unsurprisingly, neither was optimistic. Now the communists rule this nation, Wiles said in a monologue before his interview with Staver, and everywhere communism takes control, they go after the churches and they kill the pastors and they demolish the church buildings and they reeducate the church children. Thats whats coming to America. Its already started. We are at the end of the road as a nation, he warned. If the Supreme Court dares to defy Almighty God one more time, Im telling you it will be the last time.

I believe I am speaking under the unction of the Holy Spirit, he continued. Im telling you there will be swift, sudden and devastating consequences for the United States of America. America will be brought to its knees, there will be pain and suffering at a level weve never seen in this country. The word that I hear in my spirit is fire. I do not know if it refers to riots or looting or war on American soil or a fireball from space. I simply know that a sweeping, consuming fire will come across the United States of America and this country will be charred and burned. He told his listeners to prepare for the fire that will sweep across America if the United States Supreme Court dares to defy God one more time and rule that homosexual marriage is a constitutional right.

See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/rick-wiles-warns-fireball-space-if-supreme-court-strikes-down-gay-marriage-bans#sthash.ZLmrGKZu.dpuf_

Note the statement that he is speaking under the unction of the holy spirit. Beware of radio hosts who get messages from god. A fireball from space? Where is NASA??????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Come on Supreme Court!



DGreen said:


> From Right Wing Watch:
> 
> _End Times broadcaster Rick Wiles spoke with Mat Staver of Liberty Counsel on his Trunews program yesterday about what will happen to the United States if the Supreme Court strikes down bans on same-sex marriage. Unsurprisingly, neither was optimistic. Now the communists rule this nation, Wiles said in a monologue before his interview with Staver, and everywhere communism takes control, they go after the churches and they kill the pastors and they demolish the church buildings and they reeducate the church children. Thats whats coming to America. Its already started. We are at the end of the road as a nation, he warned. If the Supreme Court dares to defy Almighty God one more time, Im telling you it will be the last time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> From Right Wing Watch:
> 
> _End Times broadcaster Rick Wiles spoke with Mat Staver of Liberty Counsel on his Trunews program yesterday about what will happen to the United States if the Supreme Court strikes down bans on same-sex marriage. Unsurprisingly, neither was optimistic. Now the communists rule this nation, Wiles said in a monologue before his interview with Staver, and everywhere communism takes control, they go after the churches and they kill the pastors and they demolish the church buildings and they reeducate the church children. Thats whats coming to America. Its already started. We are at the end of the road as a nation, he warned. If the Supreme Court dares to defy Almighty God one more time, Im telling you it will be the last time.
> 
> ...


Doesn't "unction" mean that he's been smeared with oil? If so, I'd stay away from fireballs. Hot oil smarts.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't "unction" mean that he's been smeared with oil? If so, I'd stay away from fireballs. Hot oil smarts.


Correct, as usual, Purl.

Good to know he'll fry like a meatball when the meteor hits.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Correct, as usual, Purl.
> 
> Good to know he'll fry like a meatball when the meteor hits.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Another thought gleaned from a liberal FB site:
> 
> One must wonder about the Teabaggers who decry the destruction of property in Baltimore, yet have named themselves after the Boston TEA PARTY, which used destruction of property to make a political point.


Actually, the teabaggers didn't name their party for the one in Boston but I think they're too embarrassed to say anything. The T E A stands for Taxed Enough Already.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't "unction" mean that he's been smeared with oil? If so, I'd stay away from fireballs. Hot oil smarts.


You mean like the Attorney General who had to drape statues because they showed too much cleavage? The one who used to douse himself in Crisco?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> From Right Wing Watch:
> 
> _End Times broadcaster Rick Wiles spoke with Mat Staver of Liberty Counsel on his Trunews program yesterday about what will happen to the United States if the Supreme Court strikes down bans on same-sex marriage. Unsurprisingly, neither was optimistic. Now the communists rule this nation, Wiles said in a monologue before his interview with Staver, and everywhere communism takes control, they go after the churches and they kill the pastors and they demolish the church buildings and they reeducate the church children. Thats whats coming to America. Its already started. We are at the end of the road as a nation, he warned. If the Supreme Court dares to defy Almighty God one more time, Im telling you it will be the last time.
> 
> ...


DGreen
people who have a direct line to God are scarier than Hell.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> people who have a direct line to God are scarier than Hell.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Actually, the teabaggers didn't name their party for the one in Boston but I think they're too embarrassed to say anything. The T E A stands for Taxed Enough Already.


Yay but we all know what tea baggers really do and that is all they are good for.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> From Right Wing Watch:
> 
> _End Times broadcaster Rick Wiles spoke with Mat Staver of Liberty Counsel on his Trunews program yesterday about what will happen to the United States if the Supreme Court strikes down bans on same-sex marriage. Unsurprisingly, neither was optimistic. Now the communists rule this nation, Wiles said in a monologue before his interview with Staver, and everywhere communism takes control, they go after the churches and they kill the pastors and they demolish the church buildings and they reeducate the church children. Thats whats coming to America. Its already started. We are at the end of the road as a nation, he warned. If the Supreme Court dares to defy Almighty God one more time, Im telling you it will be the last time.
> 
> ...


GOP pundits! Speaking under the unction of the Holy Spirit? This guy has some set! If this is what our adversaries listen to then I can see why they are so screwed up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> GOP pundits! Speaking under the unction of the Holy Spirit? This guy has some set! If this is what our adversaries listen to then I can see why they are so screwed up.


Not far different from Joey - she'll tell you in a heartbeat what god thinks based on her personal relationship with him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You mean like the Attorney General who had to drape statues because they showed too much cleavage? The one who used to douse himself in Crisco?


Yes!!! Kind of nuts, but he turned out to have more integrity than the entire rest of the Bush administration.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Extreme Unction" is a sacrament in the Catholic Church sometimes known as "Last Rights." A priest anoints the body of someone at risk of death with oil.



Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't "unction" mean that he's been smeared with oil? If so, I'd stay away from fireballs. Hot oil smarts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> You mean like the Attorney General who had to drape statues because they showed too much cleavage? The one who used to douse himself in Crisco?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You couldn't make this stuff up. No one would believe you. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Funnier too.



Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> people who have a direct line to God are scarier than Hell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now we all know why Christian Conservatives don't need a brain. Thanks Cheeky.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They are a bunch of automatons with the switch on auto pilot and once in a while their files are updated. Kind of like Night of the Living Dead only scarier. Kind of funny too. :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> "Extreme Unction" is a sacrament in the Catholic Church sometimes known as "Last Rights." A priest anoints the body of someone at risk of death with oil.


I knew that. But the guy speaking is probably not a Catholic; nor is he under "extreme" unction - just plain unction. (Doesn't that word look as if it's missing a first letter, an F or a J, maybe?)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You couldn't make this stuff up. No one would believe you. :XD: :XD: :XD:


The drapes to cover the statue of Justice cost something like $13,000, I think.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I adore your use of language. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> I knew that. But the guy speaking is probably not a Catholic; nor is he under "extreme" unction - just plain unction. (Doesn't that word look as if it's missing a first letter, an F or a J, maybe?)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet the money didn't come out of his pockets.



Poor Purl said:


> The drapes to cover the statue of Justice cost something like $13,000, I think.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I bet the money didn't come out of his pockets.


It came out of the Justice Dept.'s budget. But we don't have enough money to improve schools.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The drapes to cover the statue of Justice cost something like $13,000, I think.


At least the Crisco was cheap.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for recognizing that Ido have a personal relationship with God!


It's when you get personal messages and tell us you know what he thinks that we know you're hearing voices - and not in a good way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for recognizing that Ido have a personal relationship with God!


What we recognize is that you don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My point exactly. Why do we stand for this foolishness? (Never mind. Rhetorical question. )



Poor Purl said:


> It came out of the Justice Dept.'s budget. But we don't have enough money to improve schools.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for recognizing that Ido have a personal relationship with God!


Then please keep the details to yourself. No one here is interested in playing Telephone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to leave for a few days --I have said my piece. Obviously I have been over ruled which is your right -- however it is my right to not join in.
I think it is time for me to take a break. I have no interest in this constant discussion which hasn't changed in 3 or 4 years. Shirley


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am going to leave for a few days --I have said my piece. Obviously I have been over ruled which is your right -- however it is my right to not join in.
> I think it is time for me to take a break. I have no interest in this constant discussion which hasn't changed in 3 or 4 years. Shirley


Enjoy your break, Shirley. I'll miss you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for recognizing that Ido have a personal relationship with God!


Maybe some words were implied but not stated - her self perceived personal relationship. It may be like the teenager who loves the rock star who doesn't know she exists. But none of us will know until that moment when we no longer have the ability to communicate with the living. I would crank back the hubris to be on the safe side if I were you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for recognizing that Ido have a personal relationship with God!


So glad to hear that you have a personal relationship with your God and that your God is looking out for you. Pity he was not there for the poor people of Nepal. Oh sorry, I forgot, they are not Christians so in your eyes are not really humans and therefore not deserving of your God's love and mercy.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe some words were implied but not stated - her self perceived personal relationship. It may be like the teenager who loves the rock star who doesn't know she exists. But none of us will know until that moment when we no longer have the ability to communicate with the living. I would crank back the hubris to be on the safe side if I were you.


Ah, Pascal's Wager. No thanks.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There should be some way of stopping news sources that lie
> like that. It would be difficult I would think. One thing, if you know that they are not interested in the truth, publicize that and avoid them. I don't know what regulations there are in the States to deal with dishonesty in the news.


Look at O'Rielly on Fox. He has been caught in many lies recently and when Fox was contacted, all they talked about was his ratings. In other words, he can lie all he wants as long as his ratings are good. For me, I just call them Fox. They are not a news station and do not report the truth, so they are just Fox.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, Mark Sanford figured Argentina was close enough to the Appalachian Trail that nobody would notice.


And no body did notice as they elected him to the US house after that, but they sure can point their fingers at democrats, hypocrites.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, Mark Sanford figured Argentina was close enough to the Appalachian Trail that nobody would notice.


Sorry, double posting


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Don't know where you find them, but the past few photo cartoons on this and other topics have been right on. Thank you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Don't know where you find them, but the past few photo cartoons on this and other topics have been right on. Thank you!


To paraphrase The Great Durante: She got a million of 'em.

They really have been perfect, and the series seems to go on and on.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

The way they see things:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The way they see things: Rep. Paul Ryan:
> "The Poor are like Stray Cats, If we continue to feed them we will never get rid of them...."


Let's build shelters to keep them in, and if nobody adopts one within a week, we can kill it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feed strays too. Paul Ryan & I don't agree on anything.



jbandsma said:


> The way they see things:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I feed strays too. Paul Ryan & I don't agree on anything.


What's the matter? Don't you like Ayn Rand?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The way they see things:


Judy, your meme says it all! And they are supposed to be Christian!
Hah! My arse!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's not my kind.



Poor Purl said:


> What's the matter? Don't you like Ayn Rand?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> She's not my kind.


She was unkind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She was unkind.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What's the matter? Don't you like Ayn Rand?


Yuk, that woman or whatever she was was one strange creature. She was another one who didn't practice what she preached to others but some of the things she did practice would shock the crap out of the christian right. Talk about devils. :twisted:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The way they see things:


He really is a poor excuse for a human. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

And..........


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And..........


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And..........


Brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


The faces on those guys!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The faces on those guys!!!


I figured out how to right click. Sorry to make y'all run back to your computer for this test.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I figured out how to right click. Sorry to make y'all run back to your computer for this test.


Who's running? Your devil looks like it wants a nap. (In other words, it works.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What's the matter? Don't you like Ayn Rand?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't believe in government "handouts". Grabbed Social Security the minute she was eligible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just like the Reagans, farmers and subsidies not to grow products that might help the hunger problem, corporations with their tax loopholes and on and on. But they only seem to complain about the welfare Queens. Do they seriously believe $200 week for food stamps is a princely way to live?

Sorry about the rant. I feel better.



jbandsma said:


> Didn't believe in government "handouts". Grabbed Social Security the minute she was eligible.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Another good question


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Another good question


My daughter posted this on FaceBook and had a cousin tell me it was not a good analogy, something about the murderer using the gun for something illegal, I don't even remember what he said. I replied that it was a good analogy because some people use their religion as a weapon to hurt others the same way a person with a gun can do. He did not reply.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

From the mouths of babes....

Christian gun shop owners.



jbandsma said:


> Another good question


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another thing I just don't 'get.' Why does the topic of guns preclude reasonable discussion? Isn't there anything too extreme? When 26 kindergarteners and teachers gunned down in their classrooms didn't touch their hearts more than their guns...... Let's just say I'll never get over it.

Satire alert.

Of course, if everyone had a gun......hundreds could have been killed in the crossfire.



NJG said:


> My daughter posted this on FaceBook and had a cousin tell me it was not a good analogy, something about the murderer using the gun for something illegal, I don't even remember what he said. I replied that it was a good analogy because some people use their religion as a weapon to hurt others the same way a person with a gun can do. He did not reply.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Damemary, great pics of Ayn Rand. Silly-looking (and -thinking) woman.

Because she refused to stop smoking, she took great advantage of Medicare/Medicaid, and we sheep ended up paying her bills. The moocher.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Another good question


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:-(


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :shock:


They get better and better (the cartoons, not the termites and especially not the Repugs).

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wishing all of you a very Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They get better and better (the cartoons, not the termites and especially not the Repugs).
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Thanks,Purl. It really sums them up nicely. Patty must have a repellent for termites. If only it were that easy to get rid of them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wishing all of you a very Happy Mother's Day!


Same to you Patty and all the rest of you mom's out here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks,Purl. It really sums them up nicely. Patty must have a repellent for termites. If only it were that easy to get rid of them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Some good news:

"BREAKING NEWS: Just minutes ago, Democrats in the Senate dealt a stunning and unexpected blow to the prospects of the Trans-Pacific Partnership.

Under intense pressure from progressives, the Senate voted 52 to 45 to block debate on Fast Track legislation that would have forbidden Congress from making amendments to the TPP. Nearly everyone expected the White House to win this cloture vote comfortably. Now, pro-corporate administration officials and Republicans are scrambling, trying to figure out what to do next." - Democracy for America


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Some good news:
> 
> "BREAKING NEWS: Just minutes ago, Democrats in the Senate dealt a stunning and unexpected blow to the prospects of the Trans-Pacific Partnership.
> 
> Under intense pressure from progressives, the Senate voted 52 to 45 to block debate on Fast Track legislation that would have forbidden Congress from making amendments to the TPP. Nearly everyone expected the White House to win this cloture vote comfortably. Now, pro-corporate administration officials and Republicans are scrambling, trying to figure out what to do next." - Democracy for America


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yippee!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yippee!


I wonder how long they'll prevail, but at least someone's showing sense right now. Thank you, Elizabeth Warren.♥


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder how long they'll prevail, but at least someone's showing sense right now. Thank you, Elizabeth Warren.♥


That didn't last long, did it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KnitKnova said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Every time these trade deals come up, they ALWAYS argue 'this one is different, this one will create jobs."
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You got it Sister. ' Fool me once, shame on you. Shame me twice, shame on me. '


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

KnitKnova said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Every time these trade deals come up, they ALWAYS argue 'this one is different, this one will create jobs."
> 
> ...


Once more, I guess since the Senate passed it after all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> That didn't last long, did it?


Guess not. But for 5 minutes there was hope.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

KnitKnova said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Every time these trade deals come up, they ALWAYS argue 'this one is different, this one will create jobs."
> 
> ...


Apparently infinitely many times.Its amazing how these lies are told over and over, and people somehow believe them Like "tax cuts for the rich will add jobs."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is anyone but us awake? It's the same old, 'There's a sucker born every minute.'



Poor Purl said:


> Apparently infinitely many times.Its amazing how these lies are told over and over, and people somehow believe them Like "tax cuts for the rich will add jobs."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is anyone but us awake? It's the same old, 'There's a sucker born every minute.'


That's worked time and time again. Why quit now?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It wasn't the voters directly but the fools they put in office who supported this ruinous legislation. One argument I heard is that the big box stores will be able to get even more inexpensive goods which will keep the shoppers shopping. So Sam Walton, et al, are the big winners of this.

Oligarchy, Oligarchy, Oligarchy.

Obama is the same as the rest of the fools. Brava to "Elizabeth".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> It wasn't the voters directly but the fools they put in office who supported this ruinous legislation. One argument I heard is that the big box stores will be able to get even more inexpensive goods which will keep the shoppers shopping. So Sam Walton, et al, are the big winners of this.
> 
> Oligarchy, Oligarchy, Oligarchy.
> 
> Obama is the same as the rest of the fools. Brava to "Elizabeth".


The voters were the fools, because they put the clowns in office.

But Sam Walton founded Walmart as a chain that would carry American-made merchandise. It was his heirs and their corporate servants who turned it into a Made in China company.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> It wasn't the voters directly but the fools they put in office who supported this ruinous legislation. One argument I heard is that the big box stores will be able to get even more inexpensive goods which will keep the shoppers shopping. So Sam Walton, et al, are the big winners of this.
> 
> Oligarchy, Oligarchy, Oligarchy.
> 
> Obama is the same as the rest of the fools. Brava to "Elizabeth".


The problem with that is that the American people are tired of paying for junk!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The problem with that is that the American people are tired of paying for junk!


How is the Walmart stock doing? Since salaries are stagnant, I don't think people have the choice.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> How is the Walmart stock doing? Since salaries are stagnant, I don't think people have the choice.


The days of good quality goods seem to be gone. I don't care what label you shop for. It's either made in China, Indonesia or Malaysia. 
I understand where you are coming from with this. People will shop where it's easier on the pocket book.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The days of good quality goods seem to be gone. I don't care what label you shop for. It's either made in China, Indonesia or Malaysia.
> I understand where you are coming from with this. People will shop where it's easier on the pocket book.


Think of architecture. Prewar bldgs both here in Chicago and on the east coast were built to last forever. In my last neighborhood in NYC, they scaffolded bldgs that were constructed less than 8 years ago. Everything lacks the quality and lasting power of the old days.

Is it the same in Minn.?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why quit now especially if you're not too bright any way?



Poor Purl said:


> That's worked time and time again. Why quit now?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Cheeky, we're all going to miss Letterman. He's one of the few who would think of that.

And Jon Stewart is another we'll miss.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, we're all going to miss Letterman. He's one of the few who would think of that.
> 
> And Jon Stewart is another we'll miss.


Yes and both in the same year. Very sad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes and both in the same year. Very sad.


On the up side, Colbert will be taking Letterman's place and I think he will do a great job.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> On the up side, Colbert will be taking Letterman's place and I think he will do a great job.


I do too, I am looking forward for him to start. I see him and Rachel as my must watches every day. My cable company doesn't carry Comedy Central any more so what I see of Jon Stewart is on line.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I do too, I am looking forward for him to start. I see him and Rachel as my must watches every day. My cable company doesn't carry Comedy Central any more so what I see of Jon Stewart is on line.


It will be great having Colbert on every weeknight and no conflict with Rachel's show.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Letterman's last show is Wednesday, May 20th. Colbert will take over Sept. 8th. Not sure what will air over the summer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Letterman's last show is Wednesday, May 20th. Colbert will take over Sept. 8th. Not sure what will air over the summer.


LOL Cheeky! That is a good one!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Letterman's last show is Wednesday, May 20th. Colbert will take over Sept. 8th. Not sure what will air over the summer.


Hey, that's tonight.

I used to love the charades programs that would be summer replacements.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hey, that's tonight.
> 
> I used to love the charades programs that would be summer replacements.


The best part of the show last night was the rerun segments they showed of him with the little kids.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> The best part of the show last night was the rerun segments they showed of him with the little kids.


I thought it was a wonderful sendoff and I was happy his wife and son were in the audience to enjoy it all with him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

He had a very long and successful run. I will miss him, but I am looking forward to Steven Colbert.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He had a very long and successful run. I will miss him, but I am looking forward to Steven Colbert.


Me too. I have a crush on Stephen. He is smart, funny and so good looking. :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Way to go, Patty. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Me too. I have a crush on Stephen. He is smart, funny and so good looking. :lol:


Do you think he will be Stephen Colbert on his new show or Stephen Colbert?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you think he will be Stephen Colbert on his new show or Stephen Colbert?


He can be anyone he wants!     I don't think that the majority of shtick will be political.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How could a comedian resist commenting on politics? We'll see.



BrattyPatty said:


> He can be anyone he wants!     I don't think that the majority of shtick will be political.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> How could a comedian resist commenting on politics? We'll see.


Too right. Politicians lay themselves open to being targets of satire. And Colbert is so much more clever than any of them they don't stand a chance.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Politics are easy pickins for comedians because politics are so funny if you can see through your tears. Remember 'That was the Week that Was?' Sadly journalism has disappeared.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Politics are easy pickins for comedians because politics are so funny if you can see through your tears. Remember 'That was the Week that Was?' Sadly journalism has disappeared.


I think it is still there but it is very hard to find. Too many people want to be spoon fed rather than have to put some thought into what is put before them. People have abdicated their responsibility to be informed citizens.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think it is still there but it is very hard to find. Too many people want to be spoon fed rather than have to put some thought into what is put before them. People have abdicated their responsibility to be informed citizens.


I'm one of them. I rely on you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I'm one of them. I rely on you.


I'll do my best SQ. As you know I like to use visual aids. I do believe that sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bernie Sanders calls for debates, rallies supporters in Mpls stop
By J. Patrick Coolican Star Tribune
Minneapolis ·	May 31, 2015

Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders campaigns in Minneapolis for the Democratic Presidential nomination. Matt Sepic | MPR News
Thousands of Bernie Sanders supporters lined up in Minneapolis Sunday morning to see the Vermont Senator who's running for president.

Sanders is seeking the Democratic nomination and drew standing ovations as he called for higher taxes on the wealthy, universal pre-Kindergarten, and solutions to climate change.

In a 40-minute off-the-cuff speech, the Vermont Senator -- who's running as a Democrat -- focused on income and wealth inequality, which he called the great moral issue of our time.

One of the supporters at the event Max Wallin, 30, is an Iraq War veteran from South St. Paul. He said he supports Sanders' campaign because of his early opposition to the war.

"I think the biggest thing for me was that he was one of the very few people who actually voted against authorization of force for going into Iraq."

Prior to the event, Sanders appeared on NBC's Meet The Press and called for presidential debates to begin as soon as July. He sais the debates should include both Republicans and Democrats.

A Quinnipiac University national poll puts Sanders a distant second behind Hillary Clinton. He has 15 percent support among Democratic-leaning voters compared to Clinton's 57 percent.

The Democratic field is far less crowded than those seeking the Republican nomination, but Sanders did get additional competition this week when former Maryland Gov. Martin O'Mally joined the race.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

As appealing as he is, Sanders does not stand a chance since he is Jewish. Quelle dommage.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> As appealing as he is, Sanders does not stand a chance since he is Jewish. Quelle dommage.


Same thing was said about Kennedy due to him being Catholic


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Same thing was said about Kennedy due to him being Catholic


This country will not tolerate another minority prez too soon. Catholics are still more "acceptable" since they believe in Jesus rather than "killed" him.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> This country will not tolerate another minority prez too soon. Catholics are still more "acceptable" since they believe in Jesus rather than "killed" him.


Not when Kennedy was running. He kept having to declare that 'no, the Pope will not be running the country' if he was elected. It was a very vocal campaign almost as vitriolic as the one against Obama. The Klan was much more active then and second only to blacks was their campaign to drive the "papists" out of the country. We STILL see literature from the Klan around here spewing hatred of Catholics. Haven't seen anything from them about Jews.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> As appealing as he is, Sanders does not stand a chance since he is Jewish. Quelle dommage.


il peut gagner :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> il peut gagner :thumbup:


Yes, he can!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> il peut gagner :thumbup:


Bleep! You outed me. I forgot most of my college French except for a few pretentious phrases. Translate. Are you fluent, Cheeks?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Bleep! You outed me. I forgot most of my college French except for a few pretentious phrases. Translate. Are you fluent, Cheeks?


pas tellement


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> pas tellement


That I can figure out. You are a mean cat today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Same thing was said about Kennedy due to him being Catholic


also Obama because he wasn't l00% white.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

#


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to see candidates lining up to visit Jimmy Carter for his endorsement.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd love to see candidates lining up to visit Jimmy Carter for his endorsement.


You probably won't be seeing that, because of his stand on Israel.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

*Lest any of us forget, this is what Citizens United has inflicted on our democracy:*

You, too, can be part of Scott Walker's inner circle

Thursday, June 4, 2015 | Posted by Jim Hightower

Bookmark and Share

Listen to this Commentary

If you think that none of today's presidential candidates care about people like you, check out Republican Scott Walker.

The Wisconsin governor not only cares, he wants to sit down with you, get your ideas, and stay in close touch. No matter who you are, Scottie wants you to join his team, so his presidency can be your presidency! Not a Republican? No problemo, amigo, Walker doesn't check your papers. Well except for that million-dollar check you have to write to his Super-PAC.

That's the ticket price for entering Walker's inner circle, where you can discuss your policy concerns and seek personal favors  straight from your lips to the candidate's ear! Even if you're a common working stiff, just give a million dollars  and you're in! Is this a great country, or what?

Maybe you're wondering what, specifically, your money buys. Well, Scott's Super-PAC even prints out a handy purchasing slip showing that you'll be an "Executive Board Member" of the Walkerites' campaign. Thus, you'll have two private dinners with The Man, a Walker staffer dedicated to your needs, special briefings and weekly emails, bi-monthly conference calls, bi-annual retreats, and  best of all  an "Exclusive Executive Board Pin."

Golly, I haven't been this excited or felt so included since the 1950s, when I became a member of "The Mickey Mouse Club" and got my own set of mouse ears.

When the Supreme Court descended into the Alice-In-Wonderland fantasy that corporations are people and money is speech, it was inevitable that American politics would devolve to a frivolous game that shuts out the workaday majority and enthrones a Koch-brothers plutocracy sustained by secret-money Super-PACs and whorish candidates like Walker. To help end this corrupt mockery of our electoral democracy, go to www.DemocracyIsForPeople.org.

"Scott Walker Lets Billionaire Donors Know the Outrageous Sum It'll Take to Buy Him Off," www.alternet.org, May 20, 2015.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> *Lest any of us forget, this is what Citizens United has inflicted on our democracy:*
> 
> You, too, can be part of Scott Walker's inner circle
> 
> ...


I think my Captain Midnight secret decoder ring was the best prize. And all it cost was the paper lid liner from a jar of Ovaltine. Eat your heart out, NSA.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You probably won't be seeing that, because of his stand on Israel.


Hi Purl, I wondered, was he not a fan of Israel?
I can't remember him acting in a negative way about Israel but I would be interested to know how you feel about that.

But then it was quite some time ago. Could you answer 
what he did? I seem to learn so many different things from all of you. I believe a goodly part of his term was when we were in New Zealand for 3 years.

I watched an interesting newshour that discussed the election and whether the large number of encumbents were good for the GOP or bad. It was felt that it could be a good thing as the 'cream' should rise to the top. It sounds as if there could be 3 or 4 people still in line to run.

I just got home from a lovely day, driving around this area after meeting some new friends who I met on line and are from Alberta and passing through Duncan. I am sitting here with a glass of wine after a nice dinner which both of us enjoyed. I make a salad and place cooked salmon on it. The fish we find here is wonderful. So much better than on the prairies.

It is a lovely day here. This part of the world is very beautiful and we are so impressed with the wonderful trees - the forests are full of 
wonderful Douglas fir trees which have trunks that are absolutely straight and when sails were used with sailing ships they were used as masts they were so strong and straight.

They also have Arbutus trees which I am sure can be found in the US in some areas, which have brown trunks and are very beautiful. They also have hundreds of cedars in the forests. We enjoyed every moment. Forestry is the biggest business on Vancouver island. After living in the Prairies which have a completely different climate , the forests are very different, it is something to see for us. We saw 3 bald eagles sitting on very tall fir trees but didn't see any nests which are supposed to be huge.

Every trip is an adventure and we are getting to know our way around this area and will also be heading north to check out the north part of the island.

Nice to talk to you. Shirley


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Purl, I wondered, was he not a fan of Israel?
> I can't remember him acting in a negative way about Israel but I would be interested to know how you feel about that.
> 
> But then it was quite some time ago. Could you answer
> ...


It sounds like you had a nice day, Shirley. DH and I just got back from from a nice dinner out. We dined al fresco tonight.
It was perfect. No mosquitos, not too hot or muggy. The salads were good, too!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Purl, I wondered, was he not a fan of Israel?
> I can't remember him acting in a negative way about Israel but I would be interested to know how you feel about that.
> 
> But then it was quite some time ago. Could you answer
> ...


Their nests are very large. Here is a link that talks about the size of the nest in Decorah and also some links to the live eagle cam. There are 3 babies, born at the beginning of April which leave the nest at about 100 to 12 weeks. There have been nests recorded though that are bigger than the one in Decorah.











http://raptorresource.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-big-is-decorah-bald-eagle-nest-our.html

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raptor-Resource-Project/103786266324668


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Their nests are very large. Here is a link that talks about the size of the nest in Decorah and also some links to the live eagle cam. There are 3 babies, born at the beginning of April which leave the nest at about 100 to 12 weeks. There have been nests recorded though that are bigger than the one in Decorah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norma the National Eagle Center is in Wabasha, MN south of Minneapolis on the Mississippi. It is amazing. They have eagles that live there that are being rehabilitated and also a nest their outside the center on the shore of the river. I never realized how huge the birds are or how large their nests are until we went there. Whenever we have company from out of town we bring them there so they can get up close and personal with the birds. If you ever get a chance to come up this way you should try to stop there. Here is a link to the center.

http://www.nationaleaglecenter.org/ - 270k


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Norma the National Eagle Center is in Wabasha, MN south of Minneapolis on the Mississippi. It is amazing. They have eagles that live there that are being rehabilitated and also a nest their outside the center on the shore of the river. I never realized how huge the birds are or how large their nests are until we went there. Whenever we have company from out of town we bring them there so they can get up close and personal with the birds. If you ever get a chance to come up this way you should try to stop there. Here is a link to the center.
> 
> http://www.nationaleaglecenter.org/ - 270k


Thanks for that info. I am glad there are so many places across the country that are doing so much to help them survive. There were under 500 pairs back in the 60's, and it was up to almost 10,000 in 06.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> *Lest any of us forget, this is what Citizens United has inflicted on our democracy:*
> 
> You, too, can be part of Scott Walker's inner circle
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm laughing but it makes me cry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Purl, I wondered, was he not a fan of Israel?
> I can't remember him acting in a negative way about Israel but I would be interested to know how you feel about that.
> 
> But then it was quite some time ago. Could you answer
> ...


Carter was okay with Israel while he was president, but a few years ago he wrote a book calling Israel an apartheid state and holding that one country responsible for the fact that thus far, peace is a distant hope. I guess he missed the rockets landing in Israeli towns and the arms being smuggled via the tunnels under Gaza.

Enough of that. Your day sounds wonderful. It must be fun to have so much exploration to do.

My day was less than wonderful, so it's good to read about yours.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

We need to keep this important information front and center

http://www.prwatch.org/news/2015/05/12838/alec-lobbyist-funding-caught-on-tape


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone interested in learning more about the ALEC agenda can go to http://alecexposed.org/wiki/ALEC_Exposed for a gut-churning education on corporate desires to dismantle our government.

Scott Walker, one of the repubs that many think has a chance at the presidential nomination, is a former member.

"Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker will address the annual meeting of the American Legislative Exchange Council (ALEC) in San Diego this July. 
Walkers speech at ALEC will be a reunion of sorts. Walker was an ALEC member as a state legislator in the 1990s, and the agenda that Walker has championed throughout his long political career has closely tracked the policies promoted by ALEC and its corporate funders, despite public opposition to many of those measures. "

If this information scares you, it should.

We need to stop chatting and start mobilizing to make sure a democrat is elected in 2016.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

And more information on ALEC's strategy for corporate interests to take over our government

_The rightwing group Alec is preparing to launch a new nationwide network that will seek to replicate its current influence within state legislatures in city councils and municipalities.

The American Legislative Exchange Council, founded in 1973, has become one of the most pervasive advocacy operations in the nation. It brings elected officials together with representatives of major corporations, giving those companies a direct channel into legislation in the form of Alec model bills.

Critics have decried the network as a corporate bill mill that has spread uniformly-drafted rightwing legislation from state to state. Alec has been seminal, for instance, in the replication of Floridas controversial stand-your-ground gun law in more than 20 states.

Now the council is looking to take its blueprint for influence over statewide lawmaking and drill it down to the local level. It has already quietly set up, and is making plans for the public launch of, an offshoot called the American City County Exchange (ACCE) that will target policymakers from villages, towns, cities and counties.

The new organisation will offer corporate America a direct conduit into the policy making process of city councils and municipalities. Lobbyists acting on behalf of major businesses will be able to propose resolutions and argue for new profit-enhancing legislation in front of elected city officials, who will then return to their council chambers and seek to implement the proposals.

In its early publicity material, Alec says the new network will be Americas only free market forum for village, town, city and county policymakers. Jon Russell, ACCEs director, declined to comment on the initiative.

Alec spokesman Wilhelm Meierling also declined to say how many corporate and city council members ACCE has attracted so far, or to say when the new initiative would be formally unveiled. But he confirmed that its structure would mirror that of Alecs work in state legislatures by bringing together city, county and municipal elected officials with corporate lobbyists.

As a group that focuses on limited government, free markets and federalism, we believe our message rings true at the municipal level just as it does in state legislatures, he said._


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shout it from the rooftops!



DGreen said:


> We need to keep this important information front and center
> 
> http://www.prwatch.org/news/2015/05/12838/alec-lobbyist-funding-caught-on-tape


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/opinion/the-other-terror-threat.html?ref=todayspaper

* The Other Terror Threat*
By CHARLES KURZMAN and DAVID SCHANZER JUNE 16, 2015

THIS month, the headlines were about a Muslim man in Boston who was accused of threatening police officers with a knife. Last month, two Muslims attacked an anti-Islamic conference in Garland, Tex. The month before, a Muslim man was charged with plotting to drive a truck bomb onto a military installation in Kansas. If you keep up with the news, you know that a small but steady stream of American Muslims, radicalized by overseas extremists, are engaging in violence here in the United States.

But headlines can mislead. The main terrorist threat in the United States is not from violent Muslim extremists, but from right-wing extremists. Just ask the police.

In a survey we conducted with the Police Executive Research Forum last year of 382 law enforcement agencies, 74 percent reported anti-government extremism as one of the top three terrorist threats in their jurisdiction; 39 percent listed extremism connected with Al Qaeda or like-minded terrorist organizations. And only 3 percent identified the threat from Muslim extremists as severe, compared with 7 percent for anti-government and other forms of extremism.

The self-proclaimed Islamic States efforts to radicalize American Muslims, which began just after the survey ended, may have increased threat perceptions somewhat, but not by much, as we found in follow-up interviews over the past year with counterterrorism specialists at 19 law enforcement agencies. These officers, selected from urban and rural areas around the country, said that radicalization from the Middle East was a concern, but not as dangerous as radicalization among right-wing extremists.

An officer from a large metropolitan area said that militias, neo-Nazis and sovereign citizens are the biggest threat we face in regard to extremism. One officer explained that he ranked the right-wing threat higher because it is an emerging threat that we dont have as good of a grip on, even with our intelligence unit, as we do with the Al Shabab/Al Qaeda issue, which we have been dealing with for some time. An officer on the West Coast explained that the sovereign citizen anti-government threat has really taken off, whereas terrorism by American Muslim is something we just havent experienced yet.

Last year, for example, a man who identified with the sovereign citizen movement  which claims not to recognize the authority of federal or local government  attacked a courthouse in Forsyth County, Ga., firing an assault rifle at police officers and trying to cover his approach with tear gas and smoke grenades. The suspect was killed by the police, who returned fire. In Nevada, anti-government militants reportedly walked up to and shot two police officers at a restaurant, then placed a Dont tread on me flag on their bodies. An anti-government extremist in Pennsylvania was arrested on suspicion of shooting two state troopers, killing one of them, before leading authorities on a 48-day manhunt. A right-wing militant in Texas declared a revolution and was arrested on suspicion of attempting to rob an armored car in order to buy weapons and explosives and attack law enforcement. These individuals on the fringes of right-wing politics increasingly worry law enforcement officials.

Law enforcement agencies around the country are training their officers to recognize signs of anti-government extremism and to exercise caution during routine traffic stops, criminal investigations and other interactions with potential extremists. The threat is real, says the handout from one training program sponsored by the Department of Justice. Since 2000, the handout notes, 25 law enforcement officers have been killed by right-wing extremists, who share a fear that government will confiscate firearms and a belief in the approaching collapse of government and the economy.

Despite public anxiety about extremists inspired by Al Qaeda and the Islamic State, the number of violent plots by such individuals has remained very low. Since 9/11, an average of nine American Muslims per year have been involved in an average of six terrorism-related plots against targets in the United States. Most were disrupted, but the 20 plots that were carried out accounted for 50 fatalities over the past 13 and a half years.

In contrast, right-wing extremists averaged 337 attacks per year in the decade after 9/11, causing a total of 254 fatalities, according to a study by Perliger, a professor at the United States Military Academys Combating Terrorism Center. The toll has increased since the study was released in 2012.

Other data sets, using different definitions of political violence, tell comparable stories. The Global Terrorism Database maintained by the Start Center at the University of Maryland includes 65 attacks in the United States associated with right-wing ideologies and 24 by Muslim extremists since 9/11. The International Security Program at the New America Foundation identifies 39 fatalities from non-jihadist homegrown extremists and 26 fatalities from jihadist extremists.

Meanwhile, terrorism of all forms has accounted for a tiny proportion of violence in America. There have been more than 215,000 murders in the United States since 9/11. For every person killed by Muslim extremists, there have been 4,300 homicides from other threats.

Public debates on terrorism focus intensely on Muslims. But this focus does not square with the low number of plots in the United States by Muslims, and it does a disservice to a minority group that suffers from increasingly hostile public opinion. As state and local police agencies remind us, right-wing, anti-government extremism is the leading source of ideological violence in America.

Charles Kurzman teaches sociology at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. David Schanzer is director of the Triangle Center on Terrorism and Homeland Security at Duke University.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

As of today there are 12 (correct me if I am wrong) republicans on the GOP Presidential ticket. 
Is this a good thing for them? By the time they finish ripping each other apart in debates before the primaries, the winner should be pretty well beaten up. Not by just one or two candidates, but by eleven of them.
I have been doing research and can't really see much difference between the candidates. Most of them are against women's rights, equal pay, peace,and the middle class.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> As of today there are 12 (correct me if I am wrong) republicans on the GOP Presidential ticket.
> Is this a good thing for them? By the time they finish ripping each other apart in debates before the primaries, the winner should be pretty well beaten up. Not by just one or two candidates, but by eleven of them.
> I have been doing research and can't really see much difference between the candidates. Most of them are against women's rights, equal pay, peace,and the middle class.


Yes it will be a good thing. There will not be a strong republican candidate and the dem will be a shoe-in. Let them devour each other.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> As of today there are 12 (correct me if I am wrong) republicans on the GOP Presidential ticket.
> Is this a good thing for them? By the time they finish ripping each other apart in debates before the primaries, the winner should be pretty well beaten up. Not by just one or two candidates, but by eleven of them.
> I have been doing research and can't really see much difference between the candidates. Most of them are against women's rights, equal pay, peace,and the middle class.


I think they are all very much alike and busily forming a circular firing squad. I don't think the eventual nominee is even being talked about at this point. Who knows who that might be??


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes it will be a good thing. There will not be a strong republican candidate and the dem will be a shoe-in. Let them devour each other.


Let us not get complacent like the hare racing the tortoise. We have to do what we can to get sensible people to vote. There are too many obstacles in place for the sorts of people who would vote for a good candidate, so we must stay alert.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I think they are all very much alike and busily forming a circular firing squad. I don't think the eventual nominee is even being talked about at this point. Who knows who that might be??


Indeed, there may be a "sleeper" in the wings to come out as the savior when all the rest have done their gingham dog and calico cat routine and are all in shreds.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting.



Poor Purl said:


> Interesting. http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/opinion/the-other-terror-threat.html?ref=todayspaper
> 
> * The Other Terror Threat*
> By CHARLES KURZMAN and DAVID SCHANZER JUNE 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my mind, there are no viable candidates on the GOP side. AND they all seem intent on insulting the voters they should be courting.

IMHO it doesn't look promising for the GOP. And to this I say, 'Thank heavens, and stay alert!'



BrattyPatty said:


> As of today there are 12 (correct me if I am wrong) republicans on the GOP Presidential ticket.
> Is this a good thing for them? By the time they finish ripping each other apart in debates before the primaries, the winner should be pretty well beaten up. Not by just one or two candidates, but by eleven of them.
> I have been doing research and can't really see much difference between the candidates. Most of them are against women's rights, equal pay, peace,and the middle class.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Let us not get complacent like the hare racing the tortoise. We have to do what we can to get sensible people to vote. There are too many obstacles in place for the sorts of people who would vote for a good candidate, so we must stay alert.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

To add to what Purl posted this is from the Southern Poverty Law Center which does wonderful work looking out for all Americans. One of their big concerns is watching the hate groups in the U.S.. They are much more a threat to our security than external terrorists.

http://www.splcenter.org/ - 64k - Cached - Similar pages
The Southern Poverty Law Center was founded in 1971 as a small civil rights law firm. Today, the Center is internationally known for its tolerance education, fighting hate and seeking justice ...

The Southern Poverty Law Center monitors hate groups and other extremists throughout the United States and exposes their activities to law enforcement agencies, the media and the public. We publish our investigative findings online, on our Hatewatch blog, and in the Intelligence Report, our award-winning quarterly journal. Weve crippled some of the countrys most notorious hate groups by suing them for murders and other violent acts committed by their members.

Currently, there are 784 known hate groups operating across the country, including neo-Nazis, Klansmen, white nationalists, neo-Confederates, racist skinheads, black separatists, border vigilantes and others.

neo nazis

Since 2000, the number of hate groups has increased by 30 percent. This surge has been fueled by anger and fear over the nations ailing economy, an influx of non-white immigrants, and the diminishing white majority, as symbolized by the election of the nations first African-American president.

These factors also are feeding a powerful resurgence of the antigovernment Patriot movement, which in the 1990s led to a string of domestic terrorist plots, including the Oklahoma City bombing. The number of Patriot groups, including armed militias, skyrocketed following the election of President Obama in 2008  rising 813 percent, from 149 groups in 2008 to an all-time high of 1,360 in 2012. The number fell to 874 in 2014.

This growth in extremism has been aided by mainstream media figures and politicians who have used their platforms to legitimize false propaganda about immigrants and other minorities and spread the kind of paranoid conspiracy theories on which militia groups thrive.

Fighting Hate in Court
In the early 1980s, SPLC co-founder and chief trial counsel Morris Dees pioneered the strategy of using the courts to battle organized, violent hate groups. Since then, we have won numerous large damage awards on behalf of victims of hate group violence. These cases are funded entirely by our supporters; we accept no legal fees from the clients we represent.

Among the groups shut down by crushing jury verdicts in SPLC cases are the White Aryan Resistance, the United Klans of America, the White Patriot Party militia and the Aryan Nations.

These cases have made the SPLC and Dees reviled enemies of the extremist movement. Our headquarters in Montgomery has been the target of numerous plots by extremist groups, including a firebombing that destroyed our offices in 1983. Several dozen people have been sent to prison for plotting against Dees or the SPLC.

Training Law Enforcement
SPLC representatives communicate regularly with law enforcement agencies about extremist activity and conduct in-person training for officers at the local, state and federal level. Thousands of officers have received training that helps them recognize and deal with hate crimes as well as threats posed by extremists. This training is available free to law enforcement agencies.

The Southern Poverty Law Center monitors hate groups and other extremists throughout the United States and exposes their activities to law enforcement agencies, the media and the public. We publish our investigative findings online, on our Hatewatch blog, and in the Intelligence Report, our award-winning quarterly journal. Weve crippled some of the countrys most notorious hate groups by suing them for murders and other violent acts committed by their members.

Currently, there are 784 known hate groups operating across the country, including neo-Nazis, Klansmen, white nationalists, neo-Confederates, racist skinheads, black separatists, border vigilantes and others.

neo nazis

Since 2000, the number of hate groups has increased by 30 percent. This surge has been fueled by anger and fear over the nations ailing economy, an influx of non-white immigrants, and the diminishing white majority, as symbolized by the election of the nations first African-American president.

These factors also are feeding a powerful resurgence of the antigovernment Patriot movement, which in the 1990s led to a string of domestic terrorist plots, including the Oklahoma City bombing. The number of Patriot groups, including armed militias, skyrocketed following the election of President Obama in 2008  rising 813 percent, from 149 groups in 2008 to an all-time high of 1,360 in 2012. The number fell to 874 in 2014.

This growth in extremism has been aided by mainstream media figures and politicians who have used their platforms to legitimize false propaganda about immigrants and other minorities and spread the kind of paranoid conspiracy theories on which militia groups thrive.

Fighting Hate in Court
In the early 1980s, SPLC co-founder and chief trial counsel Morris Dees pioneered the strategy of using the courts to battle organized, violent hate groups. Since then, we have won numerous large damage awards on behalf of victims of hate group violence. These cases are funded entirely by our supporters; we accept no legal fees from the clients we represent.

Among the groups shut down by crushing jury verdicts in SPLC cases are the White Aryan Resistance, the United Klans of America, the White Patriot Party militia and the Aryan Nations.

These cases have made the SPLC and Dees reviled enemies of the extremist movement. Our headquarters in Montgomery has been the target of numerous plots by extremist groups, including a firebombing that destroyed our offices in 1983. Several dozen people have been sent to prison for plotting against Dees or the SPLC.

Training Law Enforcement
SPLC representatives communicate regularly with law enforcement agencies about extremist activity and conduct in-person training for officers at the local, state and federal level. Thousands of officers have received training that helps them recognize and deal with hate crimes as well as threats posed by extremists. This training is available free to law enforcement agencies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> To add to what Purl posted this is from the Southern Poverty Law Center which does wonderful work looking out for all Americans. One of their big concerns is watching the hate groups in the U.S.. They are much more a threat to our security than external terrorists.
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/ - 64k - Cached - Similar pages
> The Southern Poverty Law Center was founded in 1971 as a small civil rights law firm. Today, the Center is internationally known for its tolerance education, fighting hate and seeking justice ...
> ...


Thank you, Cheeky. The SPLC has been dealing with this problem far longer than the FBI and probably knows more about it. But most people are worried about our borders and know nothing about our home-grown terrorists. They'll put up with all that crap in airports but see no reason to make guns harder to get. The Right has done a brilliant PR job.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Cheeky. The SPLC has been dealing with this problem far longer than the FBI and probably knows more about it. But most people are worried about our borders and know nothing about our home-grown terrorists. They'll put up with all that crap in airports but see no reason to make guns harder to get. The Right has done a brilliant PR job.


And big bucks from the NRA has bought off legislators. Another reason to make lobbying/bribing illegal.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> To add to what Purl posted this is from the Southern Poverty Law Center which does wonderful work looking out for all Americans. One of their big concerns is watching the hate groups in the U.S.. They are much more a threat to our security than external terrorists.
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/ - 64k - Cached - Similar pages
> The Southern Poverty Law Center was founded in 1971 as a small civil rights law firm. Today, the Center is internationally known for its tolerance education, fighting hate and seeking justice ...
> ...


Thank you, Cheeky.

Another dynamic is also at work here. If any of you saw (and paid close attention to) the wonderful documentary by Robert Reich, "Inequality for All," he touches on a point that surprised me. As economic inequality becomes more pronounced, political polarization also becomes more pronounced, leading to extremism at both ends of the spectrum. In my opinion, the extreme right wing is much more prone to violence as opposed to rhetoric.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Powerful slideshow on our environment.

http://www.hefty.co/truth-in-pictures/


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Powerful slideshow on our environment.

http://www.hefty.co/truth-in-pictures/

Thanks Green. Makes me angry and brings tears to my eyes. We have to stop killing beautiful mother earth. It's the only home we have and this is senseless. All for the almighty dollar.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a very long read, but an interesting take on history. Written by Andrew Rai and posted on his Facebook page yesterday.



How the Cons switched parties
.
June 22, 2015 at 6:01pm

"How did the affiliations of the party end up switching from the Civil War era (Cons from Demo to GOP and Progressives/Liberals from GOP to Demo)?" That was a question asked by an author of an article about the Confederate flag. I can answer that question, but it's gonna take a long response to explain it all. 

First of all, Abraham Lincoln's assassination in 1865 began a pilgrimage of Cons from the Democrat to the Republican parties. In just seven years, enough Cons went to the GOP to drive out the GOP Liberals. Since then (1872), the fight for the "soul" of the GOP has been between the Cons and Progressives/Moderates. For four decades (until 1912), the Progressive and Moderate GOP held their own. In fact, when the"Progs" and Mods" were/have been in control of the party, they've done great things, such as the 1890's and when Dwight "Ike" Eisenhower was President (1953-1961). But, when the Cons have been in control, despite being a minority within it (as they are now), GOP administrations have been total disasters. Every recession since the Civil War has been a result of Conservative fiscal policies (Upward Wealth Redistribution and Laissez Faire regulations); the Great Depression and Great Recession were the result of GOP Con fiscal policies..... 

However,in 1912, when Teddy Roosevelt tried to get the GOP nomination, he discovered that the Cons had too much control over the party and he created the Progressive Party (called the "Bull Moose Party"because the media at the time asked Teddy how he was feeling---remember that the Cons tried to have him assassinated just after the turn of the century but the attempt failed--- and he said, "I feel as fit as a bull moose!"). He took a fair amount of Republicans with him and the GOP paid for it at the polls, as Democrats took over politics until the late 1910's. The Democrats' hold on politics ended in 1920, thanks to two Constitutional Amendments, the 18th and 19th.... 

The 18th Amendment (Volstead Act, aka, Prohibition) became a reality in early 1920 and the 19th (giving women the right to vote) became a reality just in time for the 1920 elections. So, how did the GOP Cons parlay these two Amendments to take control? Simple: women had been advocating for a ban on alcohol for more than a century. So, the GOP cleverly (and hypercritically) called themselves militant defenders of Prohibition (The "Drys") while calling the Democrats the "Wets". This shrewd political move fooled millions of women into voting Republican for all of the Roaring Twenties. But, that changed in the 1930 midterms, a little more than a year after GOP-caused Stock Market Crash of 1929. Those elections started what I call the first "Republican Progressive and Moderate Revolution".

The 1930 elections saw the GOP going from having comfortable majorities in Congress to having just a one-seat advantage in the Senate and losing the House majority by one seat. The next three elections were a bloodbath for the GOP. In 1932, FDR was easily elected President and the Demos took fairly comfortable majorities in Congress. 1934 added to the Demo majorities, but the 1936 elections were the Coup de Grace....after them, the Demos had 334 seats in the House (more than 75%) and the GOP had just 16 of the 96 Senate seats. Oh, and Alf Landon was slaughtered by FDR in the Presidential election that year, 523-8 in the electoral college (Landon won Maine and Vermont and not by much) and FDR received nearly 61% of the popular vote in the first of his three re-elections. 

The "Roosevelt Republic" was launched in 1933...it lasted until 1969 when, for the first time in 40 years (in November 1968), the GOP won the White House and both Houses of Congress in the same elections. The Roosevelt Republic even survived a GOP President, Dwight "Ike" Eisenhower, for eight years. Because Ike was a MODERATE. The Cons hated Ike; called him a "traitor" for not foisting their Fascist agenda upon the country. So, you may be asking: "WTF happened to give the GOP the control of DC politics in 1969?" The 1960's, that's what happened.

When JFK (John F. Kennedy) won the White House in 1960, he barely won the Southern states for two reasons: the "Dixiecrats" were becoming disenchanted with the Democratic Party and JFK was shrewd enough to add Texas Senator Lyndon B. Johnson (LBJ) to his ticket. A popular (and probably most plausible) conspiracy theory about JFK's assassination in 1963 goes like this: the Dixiecrats arranged to have JFK assassinated (in Texas, no less) so that one of their own, LBJ, could become President. Then, as the theory goes, LBJ would give the former CSA "autonomy" to be the bigoted and Fascist bastards they were (and many still are) while he ran the rest of the country. If that was the plan, someone forgot to clue LBJ in or LBJ simply ignored it. He signed the Voting Rights and Civil Rights Acts into law in 1964 and 1965, which really pissed off the Dixiecrats. So, again, the GOP pulled off yet another shrewd maneuver: the Southern Strategy. 

Again,the GOP lied, via a propaganda campaign, to get millions of people to vote for them. It can't be a surprise to anyone that, between JFK and Obama, the only two Democratic Presidents were Southerners: Jimmy Carter of Georgia and Bill Clinton of Arkansas. For 45 years, the GOP has ruled in the South thanks to Fascist propaganda. But, the biggest problem today with the GOP isn't the South....nope...it's the voting majority (66%) of the party, those Progressives and Moderates. They've been subjected to the GOP's Fascist "gaslighting"propaganda all their lives (the campaign actually began in 1920 to get the women to vote for them then). In the past three elections, instead of going to the polls and voting for Democrats, who truly represent them now, the "Progs" and "Mods" of the GOP have stayed home from the polls in "protest" of their Fascist and corrupt party, thereby giving the Cons exactly what they want: control of politics despite being a minority in the GOP and an overall political superminority. 

Two events have helped the Cons maintain control all of these years, and those events had to do with the defining characteristic of Fascism known as "control of the mass media".....first, in 1987,Ronnie Reagan and the FCC abolished the "Fairness Doctrine",which required media to give "equal time" to both sides of an issue. The media were expected to be the "referees" in political debate and, before the Fairness Doctrine was abolished, that's what they did. But, ever since, not so much. But, the second event had an even more chilling effect on the GOP's control of the mass media: the Telecommunications Act of 1996. Before that legislation, one person/entity could own one FM radio station, one AM radio station and one TV station per market. After its passage and implementation, those limits were raised to 5 FM stations, 3 AM stations and two TV stations. In 1983, 50 media entities/companies owned 90% of the media. Thanks to the Telecom Act of '96, 90% of the media are now owned by SIX LARGE CORPORATIONS. Take a guess who runs those corporations? If you guessed "Conservative Republicans", you win a gold star. Now, that same number of corporations/entities (but not necessarily the same entities/corporations) control 98% of the mass media.

If you're wondering why Fox "News" even exists and why most of the media, especially the so-called "Liberal" media, don't do their jobs, you now know why. When the Con-controlled media aren't being pathetic propaganda shills for the Fascist GOP (Fox "News",The Daily Caller, The Drudge Report, Limbaugh, Beck, etc.), they're retreating into cognitive dissonance, claiming false equivalency or employing the worst form of hypocrisy and a psychiatric ploy known as"projection". When the media that aren't doing those three things, they're doing something much, much worse: they're ignoring the Fascism and corruption of the GOP. Yes, I'm talking about you, ABC News; CBS News; NBC News; The New York Times; Washington Post; Los Angeles Times; The Oregonian, etc. You see, the Right-Wing Nut Job media cater to a superminority of people in this country, less than five percent. Meanwhile, those entities that I just tagged reach a much-bigger audience. But, since they're shills for the GOP or simply ignoring the GOP's corruption and criminality, the GOP Cons keep control of politics in this country. 

All of what I've written above is the reason why the GOP Progressives and Moderates need to put their big boy/big girl pants on and go to the polls next year and launch that second Republican Progressive and Moderate Revolution by voting for Democrats, who, again, truly represent them now. Until then, GOP Progressives and Moderates, you can expect the Cons to control your party and all of politics. Your choice, kids....choose wisely. 

Earlier this year, the FCC did something that had the Fascist and psychopathic Cons grumbling: they decided to preserve "net neutrality". If they hadn't done that, the Cons would have control of ALL of the media by now. That's a pretty scary thought...they already control 98%. 

If these truths I've laid out for you scare the bejeezus out of you, they should. Something I've said/written a lot lately: the truth is rarely pretty, often ugly and sometimes even "fugly" (f*ckin' ugly). In my opinion, this is the fugly truth about the Cons. Something else that can be gleaned from my truthful words: it hasn't mattered to which party the Cons have belonged....they've always been wrong and 
they've always been corrupt, Fascist and greedy bastards.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Powerful slideshow on our environment.
> 
> http://www.hefty.co/truth-in-pictures/


It omitted the results of mountain-top removal, which has been so destructive to the environment and to the landscape of some of the formerly beautiful sections of the country.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, an interesting rundown of political history. I don't know whether it's all factual, but certainly much of it is. Thanks for posting.



DGreen said:


> This is a very long read, but an interesting take on history. Written by Andrew Rai and posted on his Facebook page yesterday.
> 
> How the Cons switched parties
> .
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, an interesting rundown of political history. I don't know whether it's all factual, but certainly much of it is. Thanks for posting.


very interesting.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

More on private prisons:


By Wendy Gittleson / Crime, Drugs, Drugs in America, Police/June 22, 2015 


Private Prisons To States: Youd Better Start Throwing More People In Prison Or Well Sue

You know our country is on the wrong track when citizens freedom becomes bad for business and the states are siding with businesses by locking up more citizens.

Several years ago I wrote about the plague thats called the private prison industry. A lot has changed since then, but not for the betterment of the American people. States arent filling enough beds for the private prison companies, so now, taxpayers are being sued because there arent enough criminals.

These arent frivolous lawsuits, either. Several government agencies knowingly signed contracts with private prison companies that guarantee a minimum occupancy or quota. In fact, In the Public Interest has found that nearly 2/3 of the contracts have quota clauses. In California, for example, there is a guarantee of 70 percent occupancy and in Arizona, nearly 100 percent.

If crime goes down, which it has been, either the taxpayer pays after the lawsuits or police start arresting people and courts start convicting people for the most petty crimes possible. Judges will also be encouraged to hand down extra long sentences because many of the prison contracts specify a certain length of time.

There is no evidence that more incarceration has anything to do with the drop in crime. There is also no evidence that private prisons save taxpayers money. In fact, its far more likely that they are costing the taxpayers.

Prisoners are our forgotten citizens. In fact, it can be argued that even ex-convicts are only partial citizens; many lose their right to vote and their right to own a gun; many on parole or probation lose their 4th and even 1st amendment rights. That being said, at least prisoners in government facilities have enough food. The same cant be said of private prisons. Many prisoners become severely underfed while in private prisons.

Private prisons also provide legalized slavery. Many military supplies are made in private prisons and the prisoners are paid pennies an hour  money that is put right back in the private prison companys coffers when its spent at the prison commissary.

Theres a good reason the country has little interest in ending the war on drugs or the war on immigration. Ending those wars would put private prisons out of business.

Violent crimes are down overall, so how does the United States keep prisons stocked instead? Amplifying the war on drugs: there are now 11 times as many people in jail for drug convictions than there were in 1980, constituting 50% of the prison population. Longer mandatory minimum sentences also keeps the inmates in longer. Most people incarcerated for drug charges are non-violent, have no prior record, and are addicts rather than major drug-traffickers.

Nearly half of all detained immigrants are held in privately owned facilities. The fact that ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement) has stepped up its game to detain more undocumented immigrants  about 400,000 each year  has actually increased the need for private systems as most detainees will linger in the system waiting for court dates for months if not years.
Source: Truth-Out

There has been some backlash, but not enough. Idaho ended its ties with the largest private prison company, Corrections Corporation of America. Even Texas has closed down some private prisons, as has Mississippi.

Other states, though, are getting worse. Colorado, for example, shut down five state-run prisons and sent the prisoners to private facilities. In the meantime, Colorado taxpayers are still paying for the upkeep on the state facilities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> More on private prisons:
> 
> By Wendy Gittleson / Crime, Drugs, Drugs in America, Police/June 22, 2015
> 
> ...


This country's relationship to prisons is an embarrassment. (It's much worse than that to the prisoners.) It should be inconceivable that our per-capita prison population is higher, probably, than even China's, and no other developed country even comes close.

Certain "industries" should never have been allowed to become privately owned and profit-making. Prisons are just one example. Medicine/healthcare is another. I'm sure you could come up with a few more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:
 

> This country's relationship to prisons is an embarrassment. (It's much worse than that to the prisoners.) It should be inconceivable that our per-capita prison population is higher, probably, than even China's, and no other developed country even comes close.
> 
> Certain "industries" should never have been allowed to become privately owned and profit-making. Prisons are just one example. Medicine/healthcare is another. I'm sure you could come up with a few more.


The media, education, post office, transportation, military.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The media, education, post office, transportation, military.


I'll accept all but the media. In fact, the press was factored into the First Amendment because the Founders wanted someone to keep an eye on government. Besides, would you really want all your news to come from the government?

Come to think of it, what do you mean by transportation? Does the govt. have to sell cars?

I'll give you the post office, but the private shippers have something to offer, and nobody has to use them if they don't want to.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll accept all but the media. In fact, the press was factored into the First Amendment because the Founders wanted someone to keep an eye on government. Besides, would you really want all your news to come from the government?
> 
> Come to think of it, what do you mean by transportation? Does the govt. have to sell cars?
> 
> I'll give you the post office, but the private shippers have something to offer, and nobody has to use them if they don't want to.


No citizen has to use any of the above if she don't want to. Wasn't your original question - What would you not want to see privatized? Yes there is a private "mail service" but they charge way more than the USPS. I think the media is already under government control with the FCC. But we would not want to see a Murdock in charge of anymore than he already is. I would not want to see transportation privatized because it would be too expensive. Profit making does not belong in any of my mentioned services and where it does exist, it becomes way too costly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll accept all but the media. In fact, the press was factored into the First Amendment because the Founders wanted someone to keep an eye on government. Besides, would you really want all your news to come from the government?
> 
> Come to think of it, what do you mean by transportation? Does the govt. have to sell cars?
> 
> I'll give you the post office, but the private shippers have something to offer, and nobody has to use them if they don't want to.


The government subsidies Amtrak and I don't have a problem with that because it is badly needed especially on the east coast. Ideally, Amtrak would be profitable and operate totally independent of the government. Where I live trains and buses are both subsidized in the public interest. I think there is government control to a certain extent in the media as well. For security reasons the government can't tell us everything. Regular media does tend to lean to the left or right. Then there is NPR which is taxpayer funded which reports the news and the government does not dictate what they air. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

With all the talk about Obamacare and Marriage Equality this week, another of the Supreme Court decisions to celebrate has received almost no attention.

http://www.occupydemocrats.com/supreme-court-strikes-down-key-portions-of-federal-3-strikes-sentencing-laws/

This is a serious blow to the private prison industry and worthy of celebration.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> With all the talk about Obamacare and Marriage Equality this week, another of the Supreme Court decisions to celebrate has received almost no attention.
> 
> http://www.occupydemocrats.com/supreme-court-strikes-down-key-portions-of-federal-3-strikes-sentencing-laws/
> 
> This is a serious blow to the private prison industry and worthy of celebration.


Thank you for bringing this to our attention. It has always struck me that privatizing prisons would lead to all sorts of corruption and be more costly to the public in the long run. Certainly we need to contain the most dangerous and out of control among us, but there needs to be the sort of accountability and structure that is best done by a central government.

As much as all of us law abiding citizens need to be protected from the predators, simple humanity dictates that we need to provide humane conditions for those predators. The ones who can be rehabilitated should be given the opportunity with appropriate monitoring.

Making incarceration of criminals a for profit business seems to be leading to other kinds of criminality and the abuse of less dangerous offenders.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't believe our penal system should be operated by the lowest bidder, and I will fight it each time it arises. Look into it and see how you feel.



DGreen said:


> With all the talk about Obamacare and Marriage Equality this week, another of the Supreme Court decisions to celebrate has received almost no attention.
> 
> http://www.occupydemocrats.com/supreme-court-strikes-down-key-portions-of-federal-3-strikes-sentencing-laws/
> 
> This is a serious blow to the private prison industry and worthy of celebration.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

And a wonderful infographic on climate change. Send this one to your denying friends.

http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. The article is quite clear.



DGreen said:


> And a wonderful infographic on climate change. Send this one to your denying friends.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Brat for all the wonderful 4th memes. Very festive, indeed!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> And a wonderful infographic on climate change. Send this one to your denying friends.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/


 :thumbup: Thanks for posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Fourth of July to USA. Please come share the festivities.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/07/03/3676816/happy-fourth-no-more-national-parks/

As many of us enjoy our national parks on this holiday, Koch-backed organizations are trying to change/privatize the national park system. Is there nothing they don't want to control?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Privatize" is a red flag for anything. Read. Think. Fight.

Thanks DGreen!



DGreen said:


> http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/07/03/3676816/happy-fourth-no-more-national-parks/
> 
> As many of us enjoy our national parks on this holiday, Koch-backed organizations are trying to change/privatize the national park system. Is there nothing they don't want to control?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> "Privatize" is a red flag for anything. Read. Think. Fight.
> 
> Thanks DGreen!


Privatize sounds like a way for the rich to steal what our tax money has paid for that is supposed to benefit us real people, then charging us for the privilege of using what used to be free. And probably still paying the same rate of taxes.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Privatize sounds like a way for the rich to steal what our tax money has paid for that is supposed to benefit us real people, then charging us for the privilege of using what used to be free. And probably still paying the same rate of taxes.


Privatize is the way corporations get what they see as their "share" of the tax bounty. Lots of money is collected for schools - they want to privatize them. Same for prisons - lots of money in that.

In some places, our very court systems have been privatized.

Fingers in the pot.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Privatize is the way corporations get what they see as their "share" of the tax bounty. Lots of money is collected for schools - they want to privatize them. Same for prisons - lots of money in that.
> 
> In some places, our very court systems have been privatized.
> 
> Fingers in the pot.


I think Dick Cheney really got the privatization ball rolling when so much of what the military used to do for themselves was out sourced leading up to Desert Storm. The Koch brothers are seizing ever opportunity they can to take over the government for their own greed and they have no remorse for the devastation they are wreaking on the country and we the citizens. Thanks, Green once again for your informative posts and keeping us current on what we are up against.

http://leaksource.info/.../ - 142k


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think Dick Cheney really got the privatization ball rolling when so much of what the military used to do for themselves was out sourced leading up to Desert Storm. The Koch brothers are seizing ever opportunity they can to take over the government for their own greed and they have no remorse for the devastation they are wreaking on the country and we the citizens. Thanks, Green once again for your informative posts and keeping us current on what we are up against.
> 
> http://readersupportednews.org/...61-focus-cheneys-halliburton-made-395-billion-on-iraq-war - 248k


Cheney - war criminal and thief. Yep.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Cheney - war criminal and thief. Yep.


Sorry my link doesn't work but you get the idea. I'm sure I am not telling you anything you didn't already know. He just seemed to open the floodgates for others to do the same and it's become business as usual.
There will be no such thing as "public" anymore it will all have some corporation's name on it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry my link doesn't work but you get the idea. I'm sure I am not telling you anything you didn't already know. He just seemed to open the floodgates for others to do the same and it's become business as usual.
> There will be no such thing as "public" anymore it will all have some corporation's name on it.


I believe we can stop it and I believe we need to stop it.

Take an antacid first, then go take a look at the "ALEC Exposed" website. This isn't just some company wanting their name on a stadium (probably built with taxpayer funds) as a sponsor. ALEC, supported heavily by the Kochs, wants to dismantle our government.

A number of interesting articles listed on the right side of the page.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll take a look at it. Hope it won't give me nightmares. Good night!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'll take a look at it. Hope it won't give me nightmares. Good night!


You might want to wait until the morning. It truly IS the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:
 

> Privatize sounds like a way for the rich to steal what our tax money has paid for that is supposed to benefit us real people, then charging us for the privilege of using what used to be free. And probably still paying the same rate of taxes.


Remember Bush's campaign to privatize Social Security? Think how that would have worked when the economy crashed in 2008.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember Bush's campaign to privatize Social Security? Think how that would have worked when the economy crashed in 2008.


Cruz and others want to resurrect that. Another reason we must defeat the conservatives top to bottom in 2016.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That talk disappeared quickly with the crash....but they'll try again when times are more encouraging.



Poor Purl said:


> Remember Bush's campaign to privatize Social Security? Think how that would have worked when the economy crashed in 2008.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

..


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> ..


And here we are again. Can you believe that our friends in DP want that to begin all over? Talk about not learning from history.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FDR spoke the truth.

Organized money and organized crime. Two evils.



DGreen said:


> ..


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> FDR spoke the truth.
> 
> Organized money and organized crime. Two evils.


To change the mood from the sublime to the ridiculous:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/328728bb97/coheed-and-cambria-sing-antonin-scalia-s-dissenting-opinions?utm_campaign=newsletter20150701&utm_content=most_popular&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=fd


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> To change the mood from the sublime to the ridiculous:
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/328728bb97/coheed-and-cambria-sing-antonin-scalia-s-dissenting-opinions?utm_campaign=newsletter20150701&utm_content=most_popular&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=fd


:-D :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you stay with it and see http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c0cf508ff8/prop-8-the-musical-starring-jack-black-john-c-reilly-and-many-more-from-fod-team-jack-black-craig-robinson-john-c-reilly-and-rashida-jones?_cc=__d___&_ccid=36cs06.nr15uk? With Jack Black and Neil Patrick Harris at their funny best.



Poor Purl said:


> To change the mood from the sublime to the ridiculous:
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/328728bb97/coheed-and-cambria-sing-antonin-scalia-s-dissenting-opinions?utm_campaign=newsletter20150701&utm_content=most_popular&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=fd


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did you stay with it and see http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c0cf508ff8/prop-8-the-musical-starring-jack-black-john-c-reilly-and-many-more-from-fod-team-jack-black-craig-robinson-john-c-reilly-and-rashida-jones?_cc=__d___&_ccid=36cs06.nr15uk? With Jack Black and Neil Patrick Harris at their funny best.


Yes, I watched the prop 8 one. Everyone in that was funny. The next was about Glee; that's when I stopped.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember Bush's campaign to privatize Social Security? Think how that would have worked when the economy crashed in 2008.


I think about that often and if republicans ever gain complete control, that is one thing, of many, that they would do.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> I think about that often and if republicans ever gain complete control, that is one thing, of many, that they would do.


Yes, and call all the resultant needy seniors spongers, deadbeats and "takers." After all, instead of paying into social security throughout their working lives they should have been hiding that money in their mattresses and amassing dehydrated survival food. And failing that, offing themselves so they wouldn't be a burden to society.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Yes, and call all the resultant needy seniors spongers, deadbeats and "takers." After all, instead of paying into social security throughout their working lives they should have been hiding that money in their mattresses and amassing dehydrated survival food. And failing that, offing themselves so they wouldn't be a burden to society.


Yes, their plan was to faze it out over time, and they will still do that if ever given the chance.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.occupy.com/article/200-million-went-house-members-pass-fast-track-%E2%80%93-heres-who-took-cash

See who is being bought over TTP.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> http://www.occupy.com/article/200-million-went-house-members-pass-fast-track-%E2%80%93-heres-who-took-cash
> 
> See who is being bought over TTP.


Surreal. Is this reliable info? It is shocking to see how the politicians are bought. What did Obama make on this 'sweet' deal that will take tons of jobs away from Americans? The buck stops with him and probably started with him too. Blah.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Long article, but well worth the time.

When Slavery Won't Die, Valerie Tarico, AlterNet
05 Jul 2015 at 07:35 ET

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/07/when-slavery-wont-die-the-oppressive-biblical-mentality-america-cant-shake/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Long article, but well worth the time.
> 
> When Slavery Won't Die, Valerie Tarico, AlterNet
> 05 Jul 2015 at 07:35 ET
> ...


Definitely worth the time. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Surreal. Is this reliable info? It is shocking to see how the politicians are bought. What did Obama make on this 'sweet' deal that will take tons of jobs away from Americans? The buck stops with him and probably started with him too. Blah.


He probably made out better than Clinton, who sold us out first. Blah.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Very interesting read, thank you.



DGreen said:


> Long article, but well worth the time.
> 
> When Slavery Won't Die, Valerie Tarico, AlterNet
> 05 Jul 2015 at 07:35 ET
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Long article, but well worth the time.
> 
> When Slavery Won't Die, Valerie Tarico, AlterNet
> 05 Jul 2015 at 07:35 ET
> ...


An interesting article, but I think Tarico skips over the fact that many African-American men DO buy into the male patriarchy "women as chattel" mode of thinking. In fact, some seem to feel that this is key to improving that status of African-Americans, ie obliterating Black matriarchal families in favor of the male-dominated household. Ugh!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Thought for the day. We need to demand and end to fracking and we need to support sustainable energy!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Another way the republicans prove they are idiots:

http://reverbpress.com/news/colorado-teen-birth-control-successful/


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Look for this to be the next rationale for republicans to try to gut social security

"God Hates Retirement Is Wingnuts Hot New Reason For Killing Social Security"

Read more at http://wonkette.com/590484/god-hates-retirement-is-wingnuts-hot-new-reason-for-killing-social-security#KVvRZK8PdySIfmEB.99


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Look for this to be the next rationale for republicans to try to gut social security
> 
> "God Hates Retirement Is Wingnuts Hot New Reason For Killing Social Security"
> 
> Read more at http://wonkette.com/590484/god-hates-retirement-is-wingnuts-hot-new-reason-for-killing-social-security#KVvRZK8PdySIfmEB.99


Wingnuts is right. :roll:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Republicans are so stupid they can't even recognize a benefit that works. Mindless cost cutting? Philosophical statement? Religiously motivated? Who knows what those morons are thinking.

https://www.yahoo.com/health/title-x-the-federal-family-planning-program-is-123492140982.html?soc_src=unv-sh&soc_trk=fb


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Good News of the Day:

In a profound challenge to the rationale of the Citizens United decisions, the US Court of Appeals in Washington ruled yesterday against a group of plaintiffs seeking to lift the federal ban on campaign donations by government contractors. The unanimous decision in the case upheld a Federal Elections Commission regulation meant to prevent corruption and conflicts of interest that has been on the books since 1940. 

From Occupy Democrats


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Republicans are so stupid they can't even recognize a benefit that works. Mindless cost cutting? Philosophical statement? Religiously motivated? Who knows what those morons are thinking.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/health/title-x-the-federal-family-planning-program-is-123492140982.html?soc_src=unv-sh&soc_trk=fb


All great links. Thanks for sharing, D!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul Krugman's column in today's NY Times is worth reading.

*The Laziness Dogma*

Americans work longer hours than their counterparts in just about every other wealthy country; we are known, among those who study such things, as the no-vacation nation. According to a 2009 study, full-time U.S. workers put in almost 30 percent more hours over the course of a year than their German counterparts, largely because they had only half as many weeks of paid leave. Not surprisingly, work-life balance is a big problem for many people.

But Jeb Bush  who is still attempting to justify his ludicrous claim that he can double our rate of economic growth  says that Americans need to work longer hours and through their productivity gain more income for their families.

Mr. Bushs aides have tried to spin away his remark, claiming that he was only referring to workers trying to find full-time jobs who remain stuck in part-time employment. Its obvious from the context, however, that this wasnt what he was talking about. The real source of his remark was the nation of takers dogma that has taken over conservative circles in recent years  the insistence that a large number of Americans, white as well as black, are choosing not to work, because they can live lives of leisure thanks to government programs.

You see this laziness dogma everywhere on the right. It was the hidden background to Mitt Romneys infamous 47 percent remark. It underlay the furious attacks on unemployment benefits at a time of mass unemployment and on food stamps when they provided a vital lifeline for tens of millions of Americans. It drives claims that many, if not most, workers receiving disability payments are malingerers  Over half of the people on disability are either anxious or their back hurts, says Senator Rand Paul.

It all adds up to a vision of the world in which the biggest problem facing America is that were too nice to fellow citizens facing hardship. And the appeal of this vision to conservatives is obvious: it gives them another reason to do what they want to do anyway, namely slash aid to the less fortunate while cutting taxes on the rich.

Given how attractive the right finds the image of laziness run wild, you wouldnt expect contrary evidence to make much, if any, dent in the dogma. Federal spending on income security  food stamps, unemployment benefits, and pretty much everything else you might call welfare except Medicaid  has shown no upward trend as a share of G.D.P.; it surged during the Great Recession and aftermath but quickly dropped back to historical levels. Mr. Pauls numbers are all wrong, and more broadly disability claims have risen no more than you would expect, given the aging of the population. But no matter, an epidemic of laziness is their story and theyre sticking with it.

Where does Jeb Bush fit into this story? Well before his longer hours gaffe, he had professed himself a great admirer of the work of Charles Murray, a conservative social analyst most famous for his 1994 book The Bell Curve, which claimed that blacks are genetically inferior to whites. What Mr. Bush seems to admire most, however, is a more recent book, Coming Apart, which notes that over the past few decades working-class white families have been changing in much the same way that African-American families changed in the 1950s and 1960s, with declining rates of marriage and labor force participation.

Some of us look at these changes and see them as consequences of an economy that no longer offers good jobs to ordinary workers. This happened to African-Americans first, as blue-collar jobs disappeared from inner cities, but has now become a much wider phenomenon thanks to soaring income inequality. Mr. Murray, however, sees the changes as the consequence of a mysterious decline in traditional values, enabled by government programs which mean that men no longer need to work to survive. And Mr. Bush presumably shares that view.

The point is that Mr. Bushs clumsy call for longer work hours wasnt a mere verbal stumble. It was, instead, an indication that he stands firmly on the right side of the great divide over what working American families need.

Theres now an effective consensus among Democrats  on display in Hillary Clintons planned Monday speech on the economy  that workers need more help, in the form of guaranteed health insurance, higher minimum wages, enhanced bargaining power, and more. Republicans, however, believe that American workers just arent trying hard enough to improve their situation, and that the way to change that is to strip away the safety net while cutting taxes on wealthy job creators.

And while Jeb Bush may sometimes sound like a moderate, hes very much in line with the party consensus. If he makes it to the White House, the laziness dogma will rule public policy.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/13/opinion/paul-krugman-the-laziness-dogma.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-4&action=click&contentCollection=Opinion®ion=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&configSection=article&isLoggedIn=true&pgtype=Blogs


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Paul Krugman's column in today's NY Times is worth reading.
> 
> (Text deleted for space)
> 
> ...


Excellent column. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Look for this to be the next rationale for republicans to try to gut social security
> 
> "God Hates Retirement Is Wingnuts Hot New Reason For Killing Social Security"
> 
> Read more at http://wonkette.com/590484/god-hates-retirement-is-wingnuts-hot-new-reason-for-killing-social-security#KVvRZK8PdySIfmEB.99


In spite of all those people since the 1930s who paid money into the system, David Barton has discovered the Babylonian Pagan mandate for the Satanic End Times system of peddling his personal brand of attention-seeking woo. Of course.

David Barton.... ughhhhh..... yes, he is a Texan. On behalf of the thinking people in Texas, please accept this apology. Unfortunately, we were unable to contain him and he escaped the confines of the facility at Hooterville.

Although he is not an historian, he has managed to write and sell books about American history and Thomas Jefferson.

The titles escape me at the moment, but they were so flawed, especially the one about Thomas Jefferson, his publisher, and Amazon.com, pulled them from circulation.

Regardless, his supporters, and others of like mind, mainly Dominionists and other angry, scared crackpots lap this stuff up from the same saucer, as he sits by, quietly polishing his niche.

His teaching credentials extend only to the short (very short) time he was allowed to teach in the small private sectarian christian school operated by his parents.

My house is in the flyover zone between his hometown, Aledo, and Kenneth Copeland Ministries compound (Eagle Mountain Lake), the Believer's Voice of Victory, and the faux setting for this video clip. You may have heard of the recent measles outbreak at that church, the same church preaching anti-vax.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

DGreen said:


> http://www.occupy.com/article/200-million-went-house-members-pass-fast-track-%E2%80%93-heres-who-took-cash
> 
> See who is being bought over TTP.


This is no surprise and just the tip of the iceberg. I imagine there is a lot more floating around and the bodies may never be found.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And meanwhile how many hours do our legislators put in? I know one of the candidates, an eastern state governor, has spent more time campaigning than doing the job the tax payers are paying him to do. And as a private citizen outside the state, which is in a fiscal crisis or so, continues to milk the public coffers for his security and does not provide any documentation of the actual hours or dollars the state is spending to protect his ample and precious posterior.



Poor Purl said:


> Paul Krugman's column in today's NY Times is worth reading.
> 
> *The Laziness Dogma*
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And meanwhile how many hours do our legislators put in? I know one of the candidates, an eastern state governor, has spent more time campaigning than doing the job the tax payers are paying him to do. And as a private citizen outside the state, which is in a fiscal crisis or so, continues to milk the public coffers for his security and does not provide any documentation of the actual hours or dollars the state is spending to protect his ample and precious posterior.


Hmm, can I have three guesses who it is? Considering some of his decisions, maybe it's better for him to be gone.

Oh, wait, his staff can do just as much damage when he's away.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And meanwhile how many hours do our legislators put in? I know one of the candidates, an eastern state governor, has spent more time campaigning than doing the job the tax payers are paying him to do. And as a private citizen outside the state, which is in a fiscal crisis or so, continues to milk the public coffers for his security and does not provide any documentation of the actual hours or dollars the state is spending to protect his ample and precious posterior.


~~~~~~

It's the same story everywhere. Everyone should work harder and be happy with less pay.

Have any of your senators or congress-critters signed up for less benefits, less perks, less pay ?

To my knowledge, this has not happened in my state. Rick Perry just started wearing glasses, but otherwise, no changes in Texas.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Just when you thought they couldn't get any crazier...

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/07/13/not-from-the-onion-fox-host-says-chick-fil-a-is-the-official-chicken-of-jesus-video/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> ~~~~~~
> 
> It's the same story everywhere. Everyone should work harder and be happy with less pay.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Do you think somebody told him that they would make him look smart?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Just when you thought they couldn't get any crazier...
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/07/13/not-from-the-onion-fox-host-says-chick-fil-a-is-the-official-chicken-of-jesus-video/


....they do!! The chicken of Jesus. That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Hmm, can I have three guesses who it is? Considering some of his decisions, maybe it's better for him to be gone.
> 
> Oh, wait, his staff can do just as much damage when he's away.


Christie?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> ....they do!! The chicken of Jesus. That is the most ridiculous think I have ever read!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Avatar as usual!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Avatar as usual!


Good morning Wombat! :XD: :XD:


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> ....they do!! The chicken of Jesus. That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read!


At least he didn't expound on the waffles of Jesus...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Just when you thought they couldn't get any crazier...
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/07/13/not-from-the-onion-fox-host-says-chick-fil-a-is-the-official-chicken-of-jesus-video/


I just get a blank screen when I click on the link. But while poking around addictinginfo.org I discovered:

Donald Trumps Hair Gets Trolled By Cats In Hilarious #TrumpYourCat Twitter Challenge (IMAGES) http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/07/13/donald-trumps-hair-gets-trolled-by-cats-in-hilarious-trumpyourcat-twitter-challenge-images/

I think the cats planned it all themselves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Christie?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> At least he didn't expound on the waffles of Jesus...


Good thing they don't serve matzoh balls.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> At least he didn't expound on the waffles of Jesus...


I guess that would work...one of the stranger southern foods is chicken and waffles.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This sounds like something from a routine of a late night show or a Seinfeld routine, it is so out of it. Can you imagine Jon Stewart's facial expressions as he does this routine.

The scary part is this guy probably is sincere in his belief that what he is saying is so, and that there are a bunch of people out there that agree with him. Fantasy Island, here we come.



DGreen said:


> Just when you thought they couldn't get any crazier...
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/07/13/not-from-the-onion-fox-host-says-chick-fil-a-is-the-official-chicken-of-jesus-video/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wouldn't the chicken of Jesus have to be Kosher? Just asking, y'know.



BrattyPatty said:


> ....they do!! The chicken of Jesus. That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wouldn't the chicken of Jesus have to be Kosher? Just asking, y'know.


Of course. After Paul, it wouldn't have mattered, but Paul didn't come along until Jesus had died.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Paul Krugman on Trump and the rest of the GOP field of candidates:

(I believe I said much of the same thing a few days ago)

New York Times columnist Paul Krugman was blunt Monday when he speculated that real estate mogul Donald Trump was polling so well within the GOP presidential field because he's a "loudmouth racist."

"He's a belligerent, loudmouth racist with not an ounce of compassion for less fortunate people," Krugman said in an interview with Bloomberg TV's Joe Weisenthal. "In other words, *he's exactly the kind of person the Republican base consists of and identifies with."*

The Nobel laureate further predicted that the 2016 election cycle would shake out like a repeat of the horserace that took place during the 2012 Republican presidential primaries. In his estimation, the GOP establishment had "lost control" over the current crop of candidates.

"One after another, basically ludicrous candidates but loudmouthed, angry ludicrous candidates, shot to the top of the polls," Krugman said. "In the end they nominated Mitt Romney, who on substance was not that different the others. And probably the same thing will happen this time around with Jeb Bush playing that role."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd try to start some discussion here. The other usual threads have been invaded. I think she who shall not be named and the only two friends she seems to have...have been booted on their keisters. I'm glad they are personna non grata, but my inquiring mind is curious. Hear any gossip?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope. Our Computer Expert and Friend to All Ostriches may be able to get the real scoop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that Trump is wearing a cap most of the time this past while? He is so arrogant it might be that everyone talking about his hair 
irritated him so now he hides it.

DH asked me about the dates for the different parts of your election. When are the two candidates who will run, decided upon?

By the way - in our election Justin Trudeau - leader of the Liberal Party just announce that he will give more than 1 billion dollars towards education for the First nations people. The idea is good but I wonder where he plans to get the money? I think the race will be between the Progressive Conservatives (Stephen Harper) and Tom Mulcair, the New Democratic Party. I would not be surprised if Harper has a minority government - I would like to see Mulcair win and see what he could do for 4 years. However, I think it will be Harper. The election is in the fall and then it is over before Christmas. Trudeau is very young and the Liberals haven't been doing that great although they ran the Government on and off for years . Interesting seeing the differences. It will be more of a question of what party will win this year. People are not all happy with the Harper Government, locally or Federally. How that will affect the results should be quite interesting. I think we have had enough of the Conservatives - however those on the right likely won't agree.

The word socialism scares so many people (why, I don't know) as it is completely opposite the right. None of our parties are rabid - actually we are all more centrist than many other countries. The lines are being drawn more and more though.

Well, we are heading out again. Going to go to a car show as our son is showing his 62 mustang that he re built.

I will be dropping by on and off until your election. I am just not interested in reading or joining in the nastiness. I find your discussions interesting and like the fact that links are being posted in many cases.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> David Barton.... ughhhhh..... yes, he is a Texan. On behalf of the thinking people in Texas, please accept this apology. Unfortunately, we were unable to contain him and he escaped the confines of the facility at Hooterville.


Wait, wut?

There are thinking people in Texas?

I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist. Of course there are -- Molly Ivins was one of the best. Ann Richards and her daughter Cecile. And these days there's Juanita Jean (is that her name?). And YOU among plenty of others.



I've been away from KP for a while and just wanted to jump back in. You offered me a semi-zany way to do that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome back knitry and hello Chrina.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice to see you all on a fresher thread. I will unwatch the Trump one. I am not sure I know Knitry. Hi Knitry. Chrina I always know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't seem to catch anyone out here. Hi SQ.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can't seem to catch anyone out here. Hi SQ.


Hi cheeky, Hi SQ! How are you both doing? I know they have been jumping on you Cheeky, they seem to take turns. Solo is doing a great job filling in for she who will remain nameless. Just know I am in your corner. I've been where you are - just ignore ignore, ignore!

They really do hit below the belt.

I don't have much news. I have been knitting some shawls as you know. If you need any help pm me. It is hard to give a pattern when I don't have one. It is quite simple and they are warm and comfy in the winter.

We are going into Victoria tomorrow I have a follow up for my skin cancer surgery. I think everything will be okay though. It is wonderful, sunny weather here and we are desperate for rain. Fires all over BC and the rest of Canada. And they say there isn't any such thing as climate change!.

I hope everyone is doing well. I am taking a break from the nastiness.

I have been doing a lot of knitting and followup medical appointments which are going quite well and tomorrow is the last one for awhile. We hope to take a trip up island this next week. SQ - I am glad to see that you are settling into your new apartment. It takes awhile to get the feeling that a new place is 'home'. It sounds as if it is a good move for you.

Well ladies, I just wanted to drop by and let you all know I am still lurking - not posting much but I keep up with things.

Take care - by the way tell KFN that I still have the babies in my Prayers.

Take care - Shirley


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi cheeky, Hi SQ! How are you both doing? I know they have been jumping on you Cheeky, they seem to take turns. Solo is doing a great job filling in for she who will remain nameless. Just know I am in your corner. I've been where you are - just ignore ignore, ignore!
> 
> They really do hit below the belt.
> 
> ...


Hey! Hi Shirley. It has been a quiet month to some extent with some of the Skaters gone. You were missing. Cookie Queen has been gone for awhile and Judy made a brief appearance. I hope all is well. We miss y'all. I had a skin cancer operation and it was nothing. Actually boring. You don't even have to remove your lipstick and you can suck on mints. You will be just fine. Have fun for the rest of the summer. We had a very late summer here, so it seems to be ending as soon as it began.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Take good care of yourself Shirley and I hope you will get a good report from the doctor. I know you are on my team and I thank you for it. I'm going to try my hand at one of your shawls after I finish up a couple hats.


aw main, regarding J.B.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> aw main, regarding J.B.


Sorry, what is aw main? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf: This post is under construction. Thanks for your patience. The Management.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry, what is aw main? I'm drawing a blank.


The hebrew pronunciation of amen. It is impossible to draw a blank unless you are a very talented artist.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> The hebrew pronunciation of amen. It is impossible to draw a blank unless you are a very talented artist.


Thanks SQ I learned something new today. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeks - listening to the news today, a lot of the republicans are beginning to sound off like Trump. However none of them can out trump Trump. Carson is a fool. But I hear he is a good neurosurgeon. Would you let him operate on you, should you need it? Would you let Paul peer into your peepers? Trump I fear is for real with a large segment of the citizens. Carson is wasting his time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What a hypocrite and liar!

Ben Carson Defends His Use Of Aborted Fetal Tissue While Attacking Planned Parenthood

Thursday, just a day after Ben Carson stepped up his attacks against Planned Parenthood on a Fox News interview with Neil Cavuto, the retired neurosurgeon defended his own past research using fetal tissue from aborted fetuses. Carson denied any contradiction between his crusade against Planned Parenthood, and his own use of fetal tissue, insisting that:

To not use the tissue that is in a tissue bank, regardless of where it comes from, would be foolish. Why would anybody not do that?
Carson spun his research as necessary, and tried to dismiss any comparisons with the Planned Parenthood controversy by implying that the organization was trafficking baby parts, an allegation that is unfounded. Carson argued that his research was:

a very different thing from killing babies, manipulating them, taking their tissue, selling them.
He added:

To try to equate those things is absolutely ridiculous.
While Carson is correct to argue that his research was necessary, his defense of using tissue from aborted fetuses is likely to be unconvincing to dogmatic anti-abortion activists who make up a large percentage of Carsons Christian Conservative base. Anti-abortion activists arent generally known for their appreciation of the nuances surrounding medically valuable research, when there is a fetus involved.

Fetal tissue research has been used for developing treatments for HIV, blindness and a number of diseases. It has also helped develop a vaccine against Ebola which is currently being used to fight that deadly virus.

Rather than continuing to defend his own use of fetal tissue while condemning Planned Parenthood, Carson should just man up and admit that fetal tissue serves a valuable medical research function. By trying to have it both ways on the issue, Carson exposes himself to being labeled a hypocrite, and the charge is not without merit.

Carson has stepped up his war of words against Planned Parenthood, by spreading some of the most discredited conspiracy theories about the organization, including the myth that the organization has most of its clinics in black neighborhoods in order to control black people. Fewer than ten percent of U.S. abortion clinics are in majority African-American neighborhoods, but the false claim is often repeated by the intellectually dishonest anti-abortion movement.

Ben Carson needs to make a decision whether he wants to run a scientifically honest campaign that makes full use of his medical expertise as a neurosurgeon, or whether he wants to pander to the extremist anti-abortion wing of his party to round up votes from the ideological fringe. Unfortunately, it is all too obvious which of those paths Carson plans to take, and as such he should not be regarded as a serious candidate for president.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cheeks - listening to the news today, a lot of the republicans are beginning to sound off like Trump. However none of them can out trump Trump. Carson is a fool. But I hear he is a good neurosurgeon. Would you let him operate on you, should you need it? Would you let Paul peer into your peepers? Trump I fear is for real with a large segment of the citizens. Carson is wasting his time.


Yes, Carson is a fool. I wouldn't let any of those charlatans touch me. I'm afraid you are right about Trump. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The hebrew pronunciation of amen. It is impossible to draw a blank unless you are a very talented artist.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Very clever.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Very clever.


I sort of was doing a you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey! Hi Shirley. It has been a quiet month to some extent with some of the Skaters gone. You were missing. Cookie Queen has been gone for awhile and Judy made a brief appearance. I hope all is well. We miss y'all. I had a skin cancer operation and it was nothing. Actually boring. You don't even have to remove your lipstick and you can suck on mints. You will be just fine. Have fun for the rest of the summer. We had a very late summer here, so it seems to be ending as soon as it began.


I had the surgery on my nose just under the tear duct in 2013. I am just due for a followup. It took me this long to get one here - I don't ever borrow trouble. I deal with what I have to when I find something wrong. Right now everything seems to be doing very well. Still get very tired but I guess it is just my age. I am getting along as far as age is concerned. Going out for dinner with the family on the one coming up (25th) age 84. I have never worried about age as there isn't a darned thing I can do about it and everyone else who is lucky will have the same birthday some day! grin.

. We have been here a year in October lst. Hard to believe.

I am going to get back to the shawl I am trying to finish. Will post a picture on the shawl topic I opened today, once it is finished. Shirley


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome home Knitry. Missing Mollie, Ann etc great women of Texas.



Knitry said:


> Wait, wut?
> 
> There are thinking people in Texas?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Shirley. Best from me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: RIP


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, best wishes on a full recovery from the skin cancer. I have had some spots removed, basal cell stuff, with no problem after. They freeze it off with liquid nitrogen. Hope yours is as easy.



SQM said:


> Hey! Hi Shirley. It has been a quiet month to some extent with some of the Skaters gone. You were missing. Cookie Queen has been gone for awhile and Judy made a brief appearance. I hope all is well. We miss y'all. I had a skin cancer operation and it was nothing. Actually boring. You don't even have to remove your lipstick and you can suck on mints. You will be just fine. Have fun for the rest of the summer. We had a very late summer here, so it seems to be ending as soon as it began.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I sort of was doing a you.


This outdid me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hi Shirley. Best from me.


Thanks dear friend!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Welcome home Knitry. Missing Mollie, Ann etc great women of Texas.


Awww, thanks, damemary. Appreciate the welcome.

And yes, for all the stupidity outta Texas, there've definitely been some greats as well. TOWERING women. I'm rather fond of that Wendy Davis too, btw. Her time will come, I think.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wendy Davis is well on her way to joining the list of great Texas women. Many more to come, I hope.



Knitry said:


> Awww, thanks, damemary. Appreciate the welcome.
> 
> And yes, for all the stupidity outta Texas, there've definitely been some greats as well. TOWERING women. I'm rather fond of that Wendy Davis too, btw. Her time will come, I think.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Wendy Davis is well on her way to joining the list of great Texas women. Many more to come, I hope.


Any way you could just deport the dumbasses? Just please, not to SC...we have Lindsey Graham. Surely that's enough punishment for Nikki Haley.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckabee was a total outrage on the subject of abortion on the news this evening. I could barely listen. He makes me sick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So many dumbasses. So little time....but they're fighting women and we're smarter and more organized that they are....IMHO



jbandsma said:


> Any way you could just deport the dumbasses? Just please, not to SC...we have Lindsey Graham. Surely that's enough punishment for Nikki Haley.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Huckster has that effect on many. Let him babble.



SQM said:


> Huckabee was a total outrage on the subject of abortion on the news this evening. I could barely listen. He makes me sick.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> The Huckster has that effect on many. Let him babble.


damemary
for a Pastor he sure is a nasty guy. Wonder where he got his preaching Certificate.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> for a Pastor he sure is a nasty guy. Wonder where he got his preaching Certificate.


Ouachita Baptist University (And yes, that's the correct spelling, I had to look it up)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ouachita Baptist University (And yes, that's the correct spelling, I had to look it up)


Did you look up the pronunciation, too?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you look up the pronunciation, too?







http://forvo.com/word/ouachita_mountains/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you look up the pronunciation, too?


Wichita. I didn't have to look it up...we have some dumb spellings here in the south.

Eutaw...Utah
Legare...Legree
Huger...Hugee
Mebane...Mayben


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mojave said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj99CMmjXX0
> 
> http://forvo.com/word/ouachita_mountains/


I didn't hear anything on either of these. I'm guessing it would be pronounced Wa-cheat-a. Thanks for trying.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

So when the intern doesn't dress appropriately those poor family values Missouri Senators just can't control themselves and then have to resign. The fix will be a stricter dress code for those interns. You know it is just terrible that those "family values" senators have to resign. Those are the awesome guys we want making our laws, don't you know!!!!!

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/08/18/1413186/-Missouri-senators-resign-after-scandals-Republicans-propose-fix-modest-dress-code-for-interns?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There you have it.



jbandsma said:


> Ouachita Baptist University (And yes, that's the correct spelling, I had to look it up)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a 'little' old for mini skirts, but I'm tempted to tempt the old goats. Anyone want to join in?



NJG said:


> So when the intern doesn't dress appropriately those poor family values Missouri Senators just can't control themselves and then have to resign. The fix will be a stricter dress code for those interns. You know it is just terrible that those "family values" senators have to resign. Those are the awesome guys we want making our laws, don't you know!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/08/18/1413186/-Missouri-senators-resign-after-scandals-Republicans-propose-fix-modest-dress-code-for-interns?detail=email


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Burkas for the interns or horse's blinders for the senators? To go with their being the other end of the horse?



NJG said:


> So when the intern doesn't dress appropriately those poor family values Missouri Senators just can't control themselves and then have to resign. The fix will be a stricter dress code for those interns. You know it is just terrible that those "family values" senators have to resign. Those are the awesome guys we want making our laws, don't you know!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/08/18/1413186/-Missouri-senators-resign-after-scandals-Republicans-propose-fix-modest-dress-code-for-interns?detail=email


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, I don't dress to frighten small children.



damemary said:


> I'm a 'little' old for mini skirts, but I'm tempted to tempt the old goats. Anyone want to join in?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm a 'little' old for mini skirts, but I'm tempted to tempt the old goats. Anyone want to join in?


I will join in, I think I would frighten the old goats and they would run for the hills. Mind you I did cut a good figure way back in the 60s when I wore mini skirts and knee high boots. My hair was truly red then and down to my waist. Natural colour, not dyed. It is still down to my waist but the red has turned to light brown as I aged and now I have the signs of a silver streak down my back. Still natural colour and not dyed but I am a few months shy of 75 years so turning grey is natural. Perhaps I am turning into a gorilla, a silver back, who knows. But picture a big hair ape in a mini skirt and knee high boots, hair down to the waist, enough to frighten anyone especially randy old goats who are high on Viagra.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Burkas for the interns or horse's blinders for the senators? To go with their being the other end of the horse?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You couldn't be better...in any way.



EveMCooke said:


> I will join in, I think I would frighten the old goats and they would run for the hills. Mind you I did cut a good figure way back in the 60s when I wore mini skirts and knee high boots. My hair was truly red then and down to my waist. Natural colour, not dyed. It is still down to my waist but the red has turned to light brown as I aged and now I have the signs of a silver streak down my back. Still natural colour and not dyed but I am a few months shy of 75 years so turning grey is natural. Perhaps I am turning into a gorilla, a silver back, who knows. But picture a big hair ape in a mini skirt and knee high boots, hair down to the waist, enough to frighten anyone especially randy old goats who are high on Viagra.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I will join in, I think I would frighten the old goats and they would run for the hills. Mind you I did cut a good figure way back in the 60s when I wore mini skirts and knee high boots. My hair was truly red then and down to my waist. Natural colour, not dyed. It is still down to my waist but the red has turned to light brown as I aged and now I have the signs of a silver streak down my back. Still natural colour and not dyed but I am a few months shy of 75 years so turning grey is natural. Perhaps I am turning into a gorilla, a silver back, who knows. But picture a big hair ape in a mini skirt and knee high boots, hair down to the waist, enough to frighten anyone especially randy old goats who are high on Viagra.


I like your style. Go get em Eve.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveeeM - I dream of long hair. Mine is about 2 - 3" long. You sound like a lovely bohemian.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> EveeeM - I dream of long hair. Mine is about 2 - 3" long. You sound like a lovely bohemian.


I am just an old hippie from way back, plus the fact that I hate people touching my hair so I avoid the hairdressers like the plague. Last time I went to the hairdresser was 18 months ago before I went to Tassie for the will mediation hearing. I had my fringe straightened and a couple of inches cut of the length of my hair. I cut my fringe myself but sometimes I cut it at an angle. Son usually has hair just as long as mine, his red hair seems to grow overnight. Daughter has red hair down to her waist also. Perhaps we are just a family related to Cousin It from the Adam's Family, or was Cousin It from the Munsters, I cannot remember.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Just heard the 7.00 am news. It seems that the USA have asked the Australian Government to increase their armed forces numbers that are fighting ISIS. They want the Australian airforce to take part in the bombing raids and not just offer support services such as refueling.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I am just an old hippie from way back, plus the fact that I hate people touching my hair so I avoid the hairdressers like the plague. Last time I went to the hairdresser was 18 months ago before I went to Tassie for the will mediation hearing. I had my fringe straightened and a couple of inches cut of the length of my hair. I cut my fringe myself but sometimes I cut it at an angle. Son usually has hair just as long as mine, his red hair seems to grow overnight. Daughter has red hair down to her waist also. Perhaps we are just a family related to Cousin It from the Adam's Family, or was Cousin It from the Munsters, I cannot remember.


Ha Ha. I wish I grew up in a family like yours. Are your kids expressive and creative? I was a hippy, too. I still try to do hippy stuff. That is one thing about being in Chicago - my friends from the 60s and early 70s are here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Just heard the 7.00 am news. It seems that the USA have asked the Australian Government to increase their armed forces numbers that are fighting ISIS. They want the Australian airforce to take part in the bombing raids and not just offer support services such as refueling.


Hmm! What do we make of that? Is there something else happened in Oz that the government would not want you to focus on?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hmm! What do we make of that? Is there something else happened in Oz that the government would not want you to focus on?


Oh yes, plenty. The constant 'captain's picks' by Tony Abbot.

The furor surrounding the guy heading the Royal Commission into the trade unions.

The move to stifle people raising environmental concerns about the proposed coal mine in Queensland. Tony Abbot and his party do not seem to realise that burning coal is a major cause of global warming and climate change. They do not seem to realise that the 10,000 jobs that the coal mine was said to generate is just a publicity spin, there are likely to be 1,400 jobs at the most. He is just ranting that the Labor Party is not interested in job creation to distract the voter's attention away from dissatisfaction in his own party regarding his leadership. He does not realise that coal mining and exporting is NOT a growth industry, countries are moving towards more environmentally friendly fuels for their electricity generation.

The Bronwyn Bishop scandal is still hovering over his head.

And of course there is the question of same sex marriage. He has refused to give his party a conscience vote on the issue. He even went as far as to have a joint caucus meeting with the National Party to ram this no conscience vote through, he knew the Nationals are strongly against same sex marriage and he also knows that some of his back benchers would vote for same sex marriage if they had a conscience vote. He wants to hold a referendum on the issue, and he knows that referendums have little likelihood of passing. A referendum must gain a double majority to succeed. It must gain a majority of votes and also a majority of votes in a majority of the states. It is not enough to just gain over 50% of the total votes cast but also to gain over 50% in more than 4 states and territories. Referendums seldom do this, of the over 40 referendums we have had since Federation only 8 have passed. He also wants to phrase the question asked in the referendum and he will phrase it in such a way that he know will not be accepted by the general public. A plebiscite does not need this double majority to pass, that is why he is pushing for a referendum rather than a plebiscite. Any why is he insisting on holding off on this issue until after the next election.

He wants to distract the voters' attention away from what is going on in the offshore refugee detention centres.

Then there is the question of recognition of the Indigenous Aboriginals in the Constitution. He is trying to stop the Aboriginals from holding meetings among the various Aboriginal groups to determine what the Aboriginals want in regard to this recognition. And why is he holding off on this issue until 2017.

He does not seem to realise that he is our Prime Minister he is not the Dictator of Australia who can impose his will and everyone must bow their heads in obedience to him.

Just a few issues that the Libs want to cover up, after all they do seem to be governing in secret, refusing to discuss anything with the media or the general public that would point to deficiencies in their policies.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. I wish I grew up in a family like yours. Are your kids expressive and creative? I was a hippy, too. I still try to do hippy stuff. That is one thing about being in Chicago - my friends from the 60s and early 70s are here.


Yes, music plays an important part in our lives, you cannot move in my daughter's house without falling over keyboards, guitars, amplifiers, drums, you name it. The boys are always away on music camps. Then there is their art. Eldest son is the same. Kai lack the courage to try anything although he did learn piano for 2 years. He tried the electric guitar but has fat fingers and found it difficult to manage the chords. He also had his own drum kit at one stage. He has his problems but is very good with words, especially the written word. Both older children are also extremely good with the written word. All of us have very vivid imaginations and love expressing our imagination. We all enjoy nature and can see the fairies and elves peeping at us from behind the bushes and shrubs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke

Sounds disgusting. We seem to have the same problems here. So don't fret about what is happening with your armed forces. It is a diversion to keep the citizens in a state of terror so that they will allow the government to do anything or do nothing.

I just thought that you type in a different accent than I do.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> EveMCooke
> 
> Sounds disgusting. We seem to have the same problems here. So don't fret about what is happening with your armed forces. It is a diversion to keep the citizens in a state of terror so that they will allow the government to do anything or do nothing.
> 
> I just thought that you type in a different accent than I do.


Sorry but I do not have an accent, it is all the others who have accents. I talk proper correct I do, I did dun didded learneded all them proper ways of speakin at skooll I didded. Now I have just listened to your post again and I can definitely hear a very strong accent there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but I do not have an accent, it is all the others who have accents. I talk proper correct I do, I did dun didded learneded all them proper ways of speakin at skooll I didded. Now I have just listened to your post again and I can definitely hear a very strong accent there.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

You talk fine. Others listen funny.



EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but I do not have an accent, it is all the others who have accents. I talk proper correct I do, I did dun didded learneded all them proper ways of speakin at skooll I didded. Now I have just listened to your post again and I can definitely hear a very strong accent there.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I read the article in the Guardian August 2nd about the Bronwyn Bishop scandal. Cut from the same cloth as Chris Christie who spends tax payer money prolifically for his travels and to be "protected" by state police. All supposedly legal, but we are bleeding money in a thousand little cuts. And forget about accounting for how the money is spent.



EveMCooke said:


> - - - - -The Bronwyn Bishop scandal is still hovering over his head. - - - - -


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> You talk fine. Others listen funny.


 :XD:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Heard last night that we have been keeping records of climate conditions etc. since 1880. Last year was the warmest year since 1880 and so far this year is looking like it will surpass last year. They also said last month, July, 2015 is the warmest month ever recorded since 1880. 
Now of course that is not because of climate change or global warming or whatever you want to call it because, my goodness we still have snow. The republicans don't believe in all that and we know they are smarter than all the scientists.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Heard last night that we have been keeping records of climate conditions etc. since 1880. Last year was the warmest year since 1880 and so far this year is looking like it will surpass last year. They also said last month, July, 2015 is the warmest month ever recorded since 1880.
> Now of course that is not because of climate change or global warming or whatever you want to call it because, my goodness we still have snow. The republicans don't believe in all that and we know they are smarter than all the scientists.


You're right. The only thing they don't know is the meaning of "global." If it's not hot in my air-conditioned bedroom, then there couldn't be global warming.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dim. Really dark.



NJG said:


> Heard last night that we have been keeping records of climate conditions etc. since 1880. Last year was the warmest year since 1880 and so far this year is looking like it will surpass last year. They also said last month, July, 2015 is the warmest month ever recorded since 1880.
> Now of course that is not because of climate change or global warming or whatever you want to call it because, my goodness we still have snow. The republicans don't believe in all that and we know they are smarter than all the scientists.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. The only thing they don't know is the meaning of "global." If it's not hot in my air-conditioned bedroom, then there couldn't be global warming.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I will join in, I think I would frighten the old goats and they would run for the hills. Mind you I did cut a good figure way back in the 60s when I wore mini skirts and knee high boots. My hair was truly red then and down to my waist. Natural colour, not dyed. It is still down to my waist but the red has turned to light brown as I aged and now I have the signs of a silver streak down my back. Still natural colour and not dyed but I am a few months shy of 75 years so turning grey is natural. Perhaps I am turning into a gorilla, a silver back, who knows. But picture a big hair ape in a mini skirt and knee high boots, hair down to the waist, enough to frighten anyone especially randy old goats who are high on Viagra.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm sure you continue to cut a good jib Eve. Your crowning glory sounds amazing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Josh Dugger admitted to being the biggest hypocrite ever for having two accounts on the Ashley Madison site. But really, what else could he say? Can't deny what he is doing. He got caught again.
Bill Maher said tonight that Alabama is the state with the highest number of married people on the site wanting to cheat. Must be all those Evangelical Christians who really aren't as Christian as they want us to believe.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

NJG said:


> Josh Dugger admitted to being the biggest hypocrite ever for having two accounts on the Ashley Madison site. But really, what else could he say? Can't deny what he is doing. He got caught again.
> Bill Maher said tonight that Alabama is the state with the highest number of married people on the site wanting to cheat. Must be all those Evangelical Christians who really aren't as Christian as they want us to believe.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Josh Dugger admitted to being the biggest hypocrite ever for having two accounts on the Ashley Madison site. But really, what else could he say? Can't deny what he is doing. He got caught again.
> Bill Maher said tonight that Alabama is the state with the highest number of married people on the site wanting to cheat. Must be all those Evangelical Christians who really aren't as Christian as they want us to believe.


Or maybe Evangelical Christians whose wives are taught from the cradle to be a Frigid Brigid and cross their legs and read their bible instead of ...............


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Or maybe Evangelical Christians whose wives are taught from the cradle to be a Frigid Brigid and cross their legs and read their bible instead of ...............


But that's not what they're taught. In the cult the Duggars are part of, they're taught that they cannot even hold hands with a love interest until after the wedding. And THEN they must submit, no matter how they feel except for a few days after childbirth; they must "always be available" to their husbands, no matter when and no matter what he wants. So Josh's wife blames herself (and her in-laws probably blame her), feeling that she didn't make herself "available" enough.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> But that's not what they're taught. In the cult the Duggars are part of, they're taught that they cannot even hold hands with a love interest until after the wedding. And THEN they must submit, no matter how they feel except for a few days after childbirth; they must "always be available" to their husbands, no matter when and no matter what he wants. So Josh's wife blames herself (and her in-laws probably blame her), feeling that she didn't make herself "available" enough.


Of course, it would always be the woman's fault.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> But that's not what they're taught. In the cult the Duggars are part of, they're taught that they cannot even hold hands with a love interest until after the wedding. And THEN they must submit, no matter how they feel except for a few days after childbirth; they must "always be available" to their husbands, no matter when and no matter what he wants. So Josh's wife blames herself (and her in-laws probably blame her), feeling that she didn't make herself "available" enough.


Are you serious about "a few days after childbirth"? if memory serves me, which it doesn't, we were instructed to abstain for 6 weeks and even after that, it hurt. Yikes.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you serious about "a few days after childbirth"? if memory serves me, which it doesn't, we were instructed to abstain for 6 weeks and even after that, it hurt. Yikes.


Nope. Even Mama Michelle says that you only stop for a 'few days' after childbirth. The rules for women are "you NEVER refuse your husband". Period. And you NEVER refuse whatever your husband wants.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

We have heard garbage coming out of Missouri before, but it just doesn't seem to stop. Where do they get these people, and besides when they vote to censure him the vote is 4 to 3. Who are the 3 who think what he said was ok?

Perryville, Missouri School Board member Mark Gremaud is in big trouble after he told another school board member, "Kathy, you are just a woman, the only thing you know is laying on your back with your legs in the air splayed."

Ouch. Poor, poor judgement and inappropriate in all ways. The school board censured him, by a vote of 4-3, and asked for him to resign, something he has not yet done. Almost equally outrageous is this vote was not unanimous. Board member Jeff Weilbrecht defended Gremaud's comment by saying "nobody is perfect" and noting Gremaud had filled in as a bus driver when the district needed it. That's nice, but his offensive and unprovoked comment shows a gross lack of judgement.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/08/21/1414139/-Missouri-school-board-member-tells-another-member-women-only-know-about-laying-on-their-back?detail=email


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The three people who voted not to censure him should also be censured! 
What a bunch of neanderthals! If this particular guy has daughters, I wonder what they think of dear old daddy now?



NJG said:


> We have heard garbage coming out of Missouri before, but it just doesn't seem to stop. Where do they get these people, and besides when they vote to censure him the vote is 4 to 3. Who are the 3 who think what he said was ok?
> 
> Perryville, Missouri School Board member Mark Gremaud is in big trouble after he told another school board member, "Kathy, you are just a woman, the only thing you know is laying on your back with your legs in the air splayed."
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is too funny, what these guys will come up with in order to try to lie their way out of something.

The hacked client list of online adultery hub Ashley Madison has turned up the name of another semi-prominent Republican: Louisiana GOP executive director Jason Dore.

The director of the statewide Republican Party said via text message that an account was created under his name and his former personal credit card billing address in connection with the work of his law firm, Doré Jeansonne. He declined to say who he was using the account for.

"As the state's leading opposition research firm, our law office routinely searches public records, online databases and websites of all types to provide clients with comprehensive reports," Doré said via text message. "Our utilization of this site was for standard opposition research. Unfortunately, it ended up being a waste of money and time."

Bravo, sir! We don't believe you for a second, but we respect your ingenuity. And somewhere, Josh Duggar must be seething which regret that he didn't think of that excuse first, which in fact also makes us smile.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/08/21/1414136/-Louisiana-GOP-head-says-he-used-Ashley-Madison-account-for-opposition-research?detail=email

And another one with another lie.

Baton Rouge Metro Councilman Ryan Heck also went for the preemptive strike, admitting on Facebook he went to Ashley Madison as a joke 5 years ago. Never went back, he assured his constituents. And why would he need to anyway, he added, with the hashtag #smokinghotwife.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> We have heard garbage coming out of Missouri before, but it just doesn't seem to stop. Where do they get these people, and besides when they vote to censure him the vote is 4 to 3. Who are the 3 who think what he said was ok?
> 
> Perryville, Missouri School Board member Mark Gremaud is in big trouble after he told another school board member, "Kathy, you are just a woman, the only thing you know is laying on your back with your legs in the air splayed."
> 
> ...


These are adults who thought what he said was okay? Sheesh!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I followed the hot links and came to an article on the local channel KFVS.12 web site which invited comments. http://www.kfvs12.com/story/29828294/school-board-holds-special-meeting-on-inappropriate-comment-from-board-member

One person commented:

"Equally appalling to this man's comments is the fact that the vote was not unanimous. Y'all need to take a good, hard look at who is representing your educational system. If he has the capacity to casually drop something utterly degrading like that in the middle of any public discourse -- and then do ANYthing but beg for forgiveness and seek anger management help -- one has to wonder where else his frustrations and bad behavior surface. He has no place in a school system."

and another responded:

"Can't agree more. That was absolutely my first impression when the article said the vote was only 4-3. I found it absolutely disgusting that apparently two or three (depending upon whether Gremaud got a vote) people found it acceptable.

On the other hand, I'm now going to assume Gremaud will be resigning and announcing his candidacy for president in the GOP."



Poor Purl said:


> These are adults who thought what he said was okay? Sheesh!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Nope. Even Mama Michelle says that you only stop for a 'few days' after childbirth. The rules for women are "you NEVER refuse your husband". Period. And you NEVER refuse whatever your husband wants.


Oh, let's hear it for patriarchy and patriarchal religions.

(_barf_)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

NJG said:


> Baton Rouge Metro Councilman Ryan Heck also went for the preemptive strike, admitting on Facebook he went to Ashley Madison as a joke 5 years ago. Never went back, he assured his constituents. And why would he need to anyway, he added, with the hashtag #smokinghotwife.


You see, that's not the issue. Your fidelity shouldn't depend on how sexy your wife is. No way, no how. Because THAT would make your wife responsible for your fidelity. If she gains a little weight, well ... you know. If she ages a bit (as we all do!), well .. there's permission for ya, right?

I mean it's just really sexist to make such a remark.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitry said:


> You see, that's not the issue. Your fidelity shouldn't depend on how sexy your wife is. No way, no how. Because THAT would make your wife responsible for your fidelity. If she gains a little weight, well ... you know. If she ages a bit (as we all do!), well .. there's permission for ya, right?
> 
> I mean it's just really sexist to make such a remark.


Ya some men can be pretty stupid. They think they are saying what is necessary to get their ass out of a jam and it is actually more offensive.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Also, when you look at some of these Lotharios, I find them rather repulsive. Men with bellies hanging over their belts, for example, do not appeal to me. Especially the ones who strut around as if they are hot.

And these are the men who deign to disparage women for their looks as they sit and belch over their beers. Blind and sanctimonious hypocrites to me.



NJG said:


> Ya some men can be pretty stupid. They think they are saying what is necessary to get their ass out of a jam and it is actually more offensive.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Also, when you look at some of these Lotharios, I find them rather repulsive. Men with bellies hanging over their belts, for example, do not appeal to me. Especially the ones who strut around as if they are hot.
> 
> And these are the men who deign to disparage women for their looks as they sit and belch over their beers. Blind and sanctimonious hypocrites to me.


Yes, I have wondered about that for a long time. The most skuzzi looking man will come on to a woman like he is Gods gift. What makes them think they have a snow balls chance in hell of getting anywhere. It is always the ones with the big belly, hair coming out of his nose and ears and bad breath. Man could I tell some stories about a few I have met!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley here -- I just posted the following link on the forum go to the last page it will explain

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357085-1.html

I will talk to you later - Heart breaking things happen to us all, don't they.

I will keep you informed. Just can't type it all out again.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here -- I just posted the following link on the forum go to the last page it will explain
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357085-1.html
> 
> ...


My heart aches for you, your granddaughter and her mother -- for anyone impacted by this. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here -- I just posted the following link on the forum go to the last page it will explain
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357085-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

They start young, too. You should have seen some of the guys in their mid 20's going after freshman girls at college mixers when I was at school. My best friend told one, "Don't go away mad, just go away." Took a club like that to get rid of them.



NJG said:


> Yes, I have wondered about that for a long time. The most skuzzi looking man will come on to a woman like he is Gods gift. What makes them think they have a snow balls chance in hell of getting anywhere. It is always the ones with the big belly, hair coming out of his nose and ears and bad breath. Man could I tell some stories about a few I have met!!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have strong feelings that all of us praying for a good outcome had some impact on Neb's family being blessed with four healthy beautiful babies. 

I hope all of us showing our concern for Shirley and her family, praying for Amie's recovery, will also have a positive result.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have strong feelings that all of us praying for a good outcome had some impact on Neb's family being blessed with four healthy beautiful babies.
> 
> I hope all of us showing our concern for Shirley and her family, praying for Amie's recovery, will also have a positive result.


What role do those of us who don't pray to a man-made god play in these situations? I guess we are sending good energy to Nebs and and Shirley which I hope is always welcome.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> What role do those of us who don't pray to a man-made god play in these situations? I guess we are sending good energy to Nebs and and Shirley which I hope is always welcome.


Good thoughts , prayers, love , friendship all have a huge influence on what happens. I absolutely believe that each of us in our own way have a path somewhere where our thoughts and good wishes matter. Thanks to everyone.

I just got a call from Rita (ex dil) - they have removed the line into her heart - she is still in a coma (?) but her eyes did open. There is no prognosis yet. It could change tomorrow, next week, next year or until she dies. So good thoughts are so welcome.

We just got back from Kelly's as it is my birthday and they had dinner for us. I feel better, but it really threw me for a loop as I have worried about her for years and have felt so helpless - I used to worry in Calgary in the winter, and Kelly my son would go down to the drop in center for the homeless and look for her. It has been a long hard road from the beginning. She never managed to stay more than 3 or 4 days in a recovery place. Her anger was the main problem and as a result she wouldn't accept help.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have strong feelings that all of us praying for a good outcome had some impact on Neb's family being blessed with four healthy beautiful babies.
> 
> I hope all of us showing our concern for Shirley and her family, praying for Amie's recovery, will also have a positive result.


Thanks dear - The electrode wire that was in her heart has been removed and she opened her eyes for a few seconds. They don't know how much residual damage there is and only tests, and time will tell.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good thoughts , prayers, love , friendship all have a huge influence on what happens. I absolutely believe that each of us in our own way have a path somewhere where our thoughts and good wishes matter. Thanks to everyone.
> 
> I just got a call from Rita (ex dil) - they have removed the line into her heart - she is still in a coma (?) but her eyes did open. There is no prognosis yet. It could change tomorrow, next week, next year or until she dies. So good thoughts are so welcome.
> 
> We just got back from Kelly's as it is my birthday and they had dinner for us. I feel better, but it really threw me for a loop as I have worried about her for years and have felt so helpless - I used to worry in Calgary in the winter, and Kelly my son would go down to the drop in center for the homeless and look for her. It has been a long hard road from the beginning. She never managed to stay more than 3 or 4 days in a recovery place. Her anger was the main problem and as a result she wouldn't accept help.


Happy Birthday Designer. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Positive vibes and loving thoughts have great power. In my opinion, kindness and concern have a ripple effect whatever the motivating force.



SQM said:


> What role do those of us who don't pray to a man-made god play in these situations? I guess we are sending good energy to Nebs and and Shirley which I hope is always welcome.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are medical miracles, so let us all hold out hope. My brother in law had a massive heart attack two days after Father's Day and had extensive surgery. He was in a medically induced coma for about two weeks, and it took a week after that for him to finally wake up. He was disoriented and hallucinating for over a week. He is now in a physical rehab facility and will be resuming real life before long. Miracle? His heart stopped and he was brought back from being dead twice during surgery. And he is an out of shape 73 year old. I just unpacked the travel bags with funeral clothes last week. Let us pray for a similar miracle and perhaps an epiphany where Amie will accept help and move on to a happier life.

You and your family are encircled by a loving caring community that encompasses the world.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks dear - The electrode wire that was in her heart has been removed and she opened her eyes for a few seconds. They don't know how much residual damage there is and only tests, and time will tell.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday belatedly, Shirley. Let's all hope for the best for Amie. Miracles do happen and many are praying for her and the rest of her family including you dear, Shirley.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

http://readersupportednews.org/opinion2/277-75/32185-focus-heres-how-donald-trump-responded-to-my-essay-about-him


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


You got that right with the meme. Do they think the Attic People are plotting something nefarious? This is making my hum drum life more exciting.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> You got that right with the meme. Do they think the Attic People are plotting something nefarious? This is making my hum drum life more exciting.


Aren't we always, SQ? :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Remember "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty"? We obviously live exciting internal lives.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Aren't we always, SQ? :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Click, click.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Satire alert.

Donald Trump is so eloquent I can imagine him representing the USA in international meetings. No one else can touch him.....obviously.



ouijian said:


> http://readersupportednews.org/opinion2/277-75/32185-focus-heres-how-donald-trump-responded-to-my-essay-about-him


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Satire alert.
> 
> Donald Trump is so eloquent I can imagine him representing the USA in international meetings. No one else can touch him.....obviously.


Who would want to, touch him I mean? Yuk! :thumbdown:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Satire alert.
> 
> Donald Trump is so eloquent I can imagine him representing the USA in international meetings. No one else can touch him.....obviously.


The problem is Trump and the republican base believe that to be true. God help us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Obviously any gold digger who can find him.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who would want to, touch him I mean? Yuk! :thumbdown:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> The problem is Trump and the republican base believe that to be true. God help us.


God help us is right. If he stays in the GOP I think he might be their nominee.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Satire alert.
> 
> Donald Trump is so eloquent I can imagine him representing the USA in international meetings. No one else can touch him.....obviously.


Yes, I can see him at the negotiation table or addressing the UN. Such eloquence, such witty remarks, a true philanthropist. He sets such high standards the rest of the world can only look on in amazement. I do not think he should stop at being President of the USA, I think he should have a try for being the next Pope.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, I can see him at the negotiation table or addressing the UN. Such eloquence, such witty remarks, a true philanthropist. He sets such high standards the rest of the world can only look on in amazement. I do not think he should stop at being President of the USA, I think he should have a try for being the next Pope.


Nu? Is he Catholic?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nu? Is he Catholic?


You're fired, that is not a legitimate question, guards remove this reporter from the room immediately. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, I can see him at the negotiation table or addressing the UN. Such eloquence, such witty remarks, a true philanthropist. He sets such high standards the rest of the world can only look on in amazement. I do not think he should stop at being President of the USA, I think he should have a try for being the next Pope.


Do you think the hat will fit or if he'll insist it be redesigned for the 'do?'


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Do you think the hat will fit or if he'll insist it be redesigned for the 'do?'


New hat, new hat, new hat. It will also have to be several sizes larger to fit over his swollen head.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nu? Is he Catholic?


No, but he said the bible is his favorite book.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

All you ladies keep me laughing. Thanks


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You're fired, that is not a legitimate question, guards remove this reporter from the room immediately. :lol:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> All you ladies keep me laughing. Thanks


if we are such entertaining Hahas why are we in the Attic?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You're fired, that is not a legitimate question, guards remove this reporter from the room immediately. :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> New hat, new hat, new hat. It will also have to be several sizes larger to fit over his swollen head.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it would be 'Pat the Bunny.' Isn't that how he finds the new wives?



NJG said:


> No, but he said the bible is his favorite book.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right back at cha. Gotta laugh when we can.



NJG said:


> All you ladies keep me laughing. Thanks


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> if we are such entertaining Hahas why are we in the Attic?


It's the audience. I feel like we need a place of our own where we all feel welcome, and where we don't have to deal with trolls, hijackers and being reported for abuse annoying Admin. Am I asking too much?


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

I bet a lot of topics are going to end up in the attic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Grapevine says that is the plan.



ouijian said:


> I bet a lot of topics are going to end up in the attic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems like most of our threads have been moved to the attic. should start one about acrylic vs natural and see how long it stays in main. That will be my sociological experiment for the weekend.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

SQM said:


> Seems like most of our threads have been moved to the attic. should start one about acrylic vs natural and see how long it stays in main. That will be my sociological experiment for the weekend.


Exactly. Even the most benign threads end up starting arguments. I just don't see how this attic thing is going to work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It will be interesting. Anxious to see. No one seems to announce something to everyone so I can see the reason for an experiment.



SQM said:


> Seems like most of our threads have been moved to the attic. should start one about acrylic vs natural and see how long it stays in main. That will be my sociological experiment for the weekend.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think 'working' is getting all of us under wraps. IMHO



ouijian said:


> Exactly. Even the most benign threads end up starting arguments. I just don't see how this attic thing is going to work.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think 'working' is getting all of us under wraps. IMHO


This may be like herding cats.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course.



ouijian said:


> This may be like herding cats.


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

ouijian said:


> This may be like herding cats.


I want to know if this is the x rated version of kp, can we curse?

I want to curse! @#$%&*@@##


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I want to know if this is the x rated version of kp, can we curse?
> 
> I want to curse! @#$%&*@@##


I don't mind, get it off your chest.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I want to know if this is the x rated version of kp, can we curse?
> 
> I want to curse! @#$%&*@@##


Naughty Loistec. It's perfectly acceptable on here to give out the foulest opinions, as long as you don't say damn or hell. That is truly offensive.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Naughty Loistec. It's perfectly acceptable on here to give out the foulest opinions, as long as you don't say damn or hell. That is truly offensive.


But those words are so very descriptive, express so much, so eloquently!

My girlfriend and I play Words With Friends and so many words are considered "unacceptable", we wish there were an x- rated version of that game, it would be so much more fun! Damn!

:evil:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Naughty Loistec. It's perfectly acceptable on here to give out the foulest opinions, as long as you don't say damn or hell. That is truly offensive.


aw9358 are you being truly offensive? I can think of some way more offensive than those.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally I don't think there's any such thing as a 'bad word.' There are inappropriate words, over-used words, but when you stub your toe, or you're mad as hell and you're not going to take it any more, only @#$$%^ will do. I don't think we can be sent to time out by using the shift keyboard, but they're probably working on it.



Loistec said:


> I want to know if this is the x rated version of kp, can we curse?
> 
> I want to curse! @#$%&*@@##


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is 'oh poopy' okay? maybe we should open a thread on this.



aw9358 said:


> Naughty Loistec. It's perfectly acceptable on here to give out the foulest opinions, as long as you don't say damn or hell. That is truly offensive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I could make a longshoreman blush if I tried.



NJG said:


> aw9358 are you being truly offensive? I can think of some way more offensive than those.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Loistec said:


> I want to know if this is the x rated version of kp, can we curse?
> 
> I want to curse! @#$%&*@@##


Only if you use Aussie slang, most in the USA cannot understand it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, I can see him at the negotiation table or addressing the UN. Such eloquence, such witty remarks, a true philanthropist. He sets such high standards the rest of the world can only look on in amazement. I do not think he should stop at being President of the USA, I think he should have a try for being the next Pope.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :-(


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You're fired, that is not a legitimate question, guards remove this reporter from the room immediately. :lol:


You're in a really good mood, I see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> New hat, new hat, new hat. It will also have to be several sizes larger to fit over his swollen head.


Even without that pink rat on his scalp, his head is way too big to fit into anyone else's hat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> if we are such entertaining Hahas why are we in the Attic?


We're not. This thread is still in Chit-Chat. But we seem to be able to entertain ourselves wherever we are.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think there is only one thread moved, most are threads from the main Chit chat, not just the political threads.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, run your nylon clad feet over the rug a few times then touch him and watch the hair stand up on end!



damemary said:


> Satire alert.
> 
> Donald Trump is so eloquent I can imagine him representing the USA in international meetings. No one else can touch him.....obviously.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Is *that* what he pats? I thought that book was Hugh Hefner's favorite.



damemary said:


> I thought it would be 'Pat the Bunny.' Isn't that how he finds the new wives?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If trolls come creeping and complain, do we get to report them to Admin for invading our attic?



damemary said:


> It's the audience. I feel like we need a place of our own where we all feel welcome, and where we don't have to deal with trolls, hijackers and being reported for abuse annoying Admin. Am I asking too much?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If the discussion about 12" circular sock needles (socks with one circular needle) ended up in the attic, next thing you know Bundyanne's recipes will show up because someone complains about some ingredient that isn't carried in US supermarkets. We live in James Thurber's little world.



ouijian said:


> Exactly. Even the most benign threads end up starting arguments. I just don't see how this attic thing is going to work.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

That sounds just like something Sheldon Cooper would say!



damemary said:


> Is 'oh poopy' okay? maybe we should open a thread on this.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Or use perfectly "clean" but unusual words inappropriately and end up making sailors blush.



EveMCooke said:


> Only if you use Aussie slang, most in the USA cannot understand it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, run your nylon clad feet over the rug a few times then touch him and watch the hair stand up on end!


What have you been drinking? Whatever it is, I'd like some, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> If trolls come creeping and complain, do we get to report them to Admin for invading our attic?


That is a tough existential question.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> If the discussion about 12" circular sock needles (socks with one circular needle) ended up in the attic, next thing you know Bundyanne's recipes will show up because someone complains about some ingredient that isn't carried in US supermarkets. We live in James Thurber's little world.


Thanks for the reminder. I am starting the greatest game ever. The prize will be a golden crown (if I can learn to upload here).

Your mission should .............................. is to get Bundy to post in the Attic.

Good bye and good luck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I am starting the greatest game ever. The prize will be a golden crown (if I can learn to upload here).
> 
> Your mission should .............................. is to get Bundy to post in the Attic.
> 
> Good bye and good luck.


You are having entirely too much fun in the Attic! People not fortunate enough to have been selected are complaining.
Carry on! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And that's where I think he must have found the wives....



MarilynKnits said:


> Is *that* what he pats? I thought that book was Hugh Hefner's favorite.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No point. We are the George Carlins of KP. I'm not liking this.



MarilynKnits said:


> If trolls come creeping and complain, do we get to report them to Admin for invading our attic?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga!



MarilynKnits said:


> That sounds just like something Sheldon Cooper would say!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ching ching.



Poor Purl said:


> What have you been drinking? Whatever it is, I'd like some, too.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Even without that pink rat on his scalp, his head is way too big to fit into anyone else's hat.


I think it's an undercooked pork chop.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> That sounds just like something Sheldon Cooper would say!


I love that some TV comedy series can morph their characters into our vernacular. It reminds me of a TV series here, 'Kath & Kim.' Unfortunately, a lot of non Australians have not liked it but I think it's the best comedy series I've ever seen because I can so relate to the characters and the more I watch the series, the more I pick up the subtleties of their humour.

Jane Turner and Gina Riley, the actors who created the series are brilliant at imbuing the mannerisms of every day Australians (and some quite eccentric), into their characters. One of 'Kath's' habits (the mother), is to interrupt Kim (her daughter), and anyone with whom Kim is arguing by saying "Kimmy, look at me, look at me, look at me Kimberley, now I've got one thing to say to you..." and that thing could be anything but it became such a popular 'mantra' in our vernacular, it's still said today in context with a conversation. I adore those two women and I would kill to spend some time at the pub with them getting legless (as Kim would say).


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Loistec said:


> But those words are so very descriptive, express so much, so eloquently!
> 
> My girlfriend and I play Words With Friends and so many words are considered "unacceptable", we wish there were an x- rated version of that game, it would be so much more fun! Damn!
> 
> :evil:


 Bugga is a perfectly acceptable word in Australia, it is not considered swearing. Lots of other words are also not considered swearing in Oz but cause people in other parts of the world to have fits of the vapours.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love that some TV comedy series can morph their characters into our vernacular. It reminds me of a TV series here, 'Kath & Kim.' Unfortunately, a lot of non Australians have not liked it but I think it's the best comedy series I've ever seen because I can so relate to the characters and the more I watch the series, the more I pick up the subtleties of their humour.
> 
> Jane Turner and Gina Riley, the actors who created the series are brilliant at imbuing the mannerisms of every day Australians (and some quite eccentric), into their characters. One of 'Kath's' habits (the mother), is to interrupt Kim (her daughter), and anyone with whom Kim is arguing by saying "Kimmy, look at me, look at me, look at me Kimberley, now I've got one thing to say to you..." and that thing could be anything but it became such a popular 'mantra' in our vernacular, it's still said today in context with a conversation. I adore those two women and I would kill to spend some time at the pub with them getting legless (as Kim would say).


Didn't your mother say that to you when you were a teenager. I can still hear my mother saying "look at me, look at me while I am talking to you, I have only got one thing to say to you" and then rattle off about ten things she wanted to say. "OK mum I am looking at you but I have switched my ears off so I cannot actually hear you" said silently of course, if I had said it out loud I would not be here today.

Did you mother ever tell you that if you did not stop fighting with your brother she would hit you into the middle of next week, or that she would hit you so hard that it would take you a fortnight to walk back, or if you did not stop crying then she would give you something to really cry about. Unfortunately we are not allowed to threaten our children with these sayings any more.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I loved Kath and Kim. It made me laugh out loud, and that takes some doing. Is it still going on? It was here a few years ago for a couple of series and then disappeared. I did start saying "Look at me...". Am I imagining that there was an attempt to make a US version?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Didn't your mother say that to you when you were a teenager. I can still hear my mother saying "look at me, look at me while I am talking to you, I have only got one thing to say to you" and then rattle off about ten things she wanted to say. "OK mum I am looking at you but I have switched my ears off so I cannot actually hear you" said silently of course, if I had said it out loud I would not be here today.
> 
> Did you mother ever tell you that if you did not stop fighting with your brother she would hit you into the middle of next week, or that she would hit you so hard that it would take you a fortnight to walk back, or if you did not stop crying then she would give you something to really cry about. Unfortunately we are not allowed to threaten our children with these sayings any more.


My mother would come to me and gently place her hands on the tops of my arms and sternly say "Ashuva" which is actually a name I've since discovered and that got my attention. She was however a master at chasing my brothers around the back yard with a straw broom! They'd laugh so much, Mama would forget why she was cross with them. Then she'd say, "don't get too comfortable, I will remember" and she always did around about dinner time! Such a hoot! :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I loved Kath and Kim. It made me laugh out loud, and that takes some doing. Is it still going on? It was here a few years ago for a couple of series and then disappeared. I did start saying "Look at me...". Am I imagining that there was an attempt to make a US version?


No aw, you're not mistaken. There was a series made in the US and to the producers credit, the series was very American but I didn't really warm to it, just like the Americans didn't warm to our version. Some nuance will always escape those not born and bred in said country. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like it would be a hit in America too. Thanks for the tip.



Wombatnomore said:


> I love that some TV comedy series can morph their characters into our vernacular. It reminds me of a TV series here, 'Kath & Kim.' Unfortunately, a lot of non Australians have not liked it but I think it's the best comedy series I've ever seen because I can so relate to the characters and the more I watch the series, the more I pick up the subtleties of their humour.
> 
> Jane Turner and Gina Riley, the actors who created the series are brilliant at imbuing the mannerisms of every day Australians (and some quite eccentric), into their characters. One of 'Kath's' habits (the mother), is to interrupt Kim (her daughter), and anyone with whom Kim is arguing by saying "Kimmy, look at me, look at me, look at me Kimberley, now I've got one thing to say to you..." and that thing could be anything but it became such a popular 'mantra' in our vernacular, it's still said today in context with a conversation. I adore those two women and I would kill to spend some time at the pub with them getting legless (as Kim would say).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Didn't your mother say that to you when you were a teenager. I can still hear my mother saying "look at me, look at me while I am talking to you, I have only got one thing to say to you" and then rattle off about ten things she wanted to say. "OK mum I am looking at you but I have switched my ears off so I cannot actually hear you" said silently of course, if I had said it out loud I would not be here today.
> 
> Did you mother ever tell you that if you did not stop fighting with your brother she would hit you into the middle of next week, or that she would hit you so hard that it would take you a fortnight to walk back, or if you did not stop crying then she would give you something to really cry about. Unfortunately we are not allowed to threaten our children with these sayings any more.


ROLF. Maybe they aren't PC because they didn't work? Now they are just jokes, but don't tell Mom.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> No aw, you're not mistaken. There was a series made in the US and to the producers credit, the series was very American but I didn't really warm to it, just like the Americans didn't warm to our version. Some nuance will always escape those not born and bred in said country. :-D


That's a shame. I think we've more in common than we have with the US. There have been loads of remakes of British and foreign television shows. I wonder why that is? I had no trouble with programmes such as The Wire (even though I had to use subtitles sometimes), and I prefer to see original versions. One exception could be the US version of The Office, which turned out to be as good as the British one, but it still had a different feel to it.

I know what I mean, but I've got myself into a bit of a knot trying to put it over. I hope you can pick some sense out of it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My friends and I can't get enough of Hyacinth. And I love the Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries. One of my friends walked in today with a Phryne haircut.

Among the reasons I enjoy British and Australian comedy is that there is no canned laughter. The viewer is expected to be smart enough to recognize what is funny. The canned laughter in American comedies is like having to explain the joke, which then stops being funny.



aw9358 said:


> That's a shame. I think we've more in common than we have with the US. There have been loads of remakes of British and foreign television shows. I wonder why that is? I had no trouble with programmes such as The Wire (even though I had to use subtitles sometimes), and I prefer to see original versions. One exception could be the US version of The Office, which turned out to be as good as the British one, but it still had a different feel to it.
> 
> I know what I mean, but I've got myself into a bit of a knot trying to put it over. I hope you can pick some sense out of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My friends and I can't get enough of Hyacinth. And I love the Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries. One of my friends walked in today with a Phryne haircut.
> 
> Among the reasons I enjoy British and Australian comedy is that there is no canned laughter. The viewer is expected to be smart enough to recognize what is funny. The canned laughter in American comedies is like having to explain the joke, which then stops being funny.


Are you referring to Hyacinth Bucket (bouquet). I think she is hilarious!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Richard! Mind the car."



MarilynKnits said:


> My friends and I can't get enough of Hyacinth. And I love the Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries. One of my friends walked in today with a Phryne haircut.
> 
> Among the reasons I enjoy British and Australian comedy is that there is no canned laughter. The viewer is expected to be smart enough to recognize what is funny. The canned laughter in American comedies is like having to explain the joke, which then stops being funny.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> "Richard! Mind the car."


Brat made a special room that I think fits you to a T. It is called the tea room and it is filed under our favorite new section. See you there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Attic? Still not my fav but I love the company. On my way.



SQM said:


> Brat made a special room that I think fits you to a T. It is called the tea room and it is filed under our favorite new section. See you there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I think it's an undercooked pork chop.


Much better than a pink rat. Thanks.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

"Boo-kay, if you please!"



BrattyPatty said:


> Are you referring to Hyacinth Bucket (bouquet). I think she is hilarious!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> "Boo-kay, if you please!"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I think her sister and her family are hilarious!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love them all.



BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> I think her sister and her family are hilarious!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I heard a radio programme this morning about the Alan Bennett BBC Talking Heads television series from 1989. Were they ever shown in the US? I was just reminded because Patricia Routledge did one of them, and I remembered what a brilliant actor she is. It was just her, talking to the camera. It's made me want to watch the whole series again, if I could find it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> That's a shame. I think we've more in common than we have with the US. There have been loads of remakes of British and foreign television shows. I wonder why that is? I had no trouble with programmes such as The Wire (even though I had to use subtitles sometimes), and I prefer to see original versions. One exception could be the US version of The Office, which turned out to be as good as the British one, but it still had a different feel to it.
> 
> I know what I mean, but I've got myself into a bit of a knot trying to put it over. I hope you can pick some sense out of it.


Makes perfect sense! I loved 'The Office' both British and American versions: very, very funny :XD: One American comedy series which was pure, unadulterated mirth for me was 'Arrested Development.' Honestly, such a riot and without too much effort by the writers it seemed. The casting was brilliant and I think the combination of those actors and excellent writing brewed one of the best comedies I've seen out of America. I love that seemingly effortless comedic delivery which automatically grabs your attention and then carries you with it like you're among the action in some way. Pure delight!

I love all of the characters in 'Keeping Up Appearances,' especially 'Onslow' and the daft old 'Dad.' Daisy and Onslow's interaction always had me in stitches but so did the others. The 'Hyacinth ' character was a collective of all of the idiosyncrasy's of British women, in the same way that the 'Kath' and 'Kim' characters were of Australian women. So clever and captivating, I could watch them all every day and never get bored.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I've just had a really stupid exchange with Galaxy Craft on the Cesspool thread, and she pretty much chased me off. Then she went on to make some remarks about "New Yorkers," which anyone who has seen The West Wing knows is dog-whistle for "Jews." Not a nice experience.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

No kidding, although I've heard it " pushy New Yorkers". Same dog whistle phrase. My husband gets asked often if he is from New York when he is being assertive or very sure of his facts. They hate that. And, no, he's from Cleveland!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Let us start a blatantly political thread in the Attic. We should not let them chase us off. Give me the denims anyday over this group that only trashes - dumbly.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

SQM said:


> Let us start a blatantly political thread in the Attic. We should not let them chase us off. Give me the denims anyday over this group that only trashes - dumbly.


Yes, unfortunately, we have to share with the likes of them. Honestly, though, they are good for some self righteous laughs and for reminding us of what we're up against.

I kind of like this home-cooked version of conservatism. It brings it to me on a visceral level that I don't get from the media. I know I live in a liberal vacuum here in Seattle, even if we do experience an outrage every once in a while, so what these ladies do for me is make it real. You can listen to talking heads on TV (I don't have TV, but...) or read about issues in the paper, but nothing comes close to feeling it firsthand. Someone asking for a pattern for a confederate flag gives us an idea of what we're up against on a totally different level, don't you agree?

I remember when I worked in high tech and I thought that everyone was fixated on the next software release. When I retired, it took me a while to realize that no one in the real world even knew about it, much less gave a rat's ass.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ouijian said:


> Yes, unfortunately, we have to share with the likes of them. Honestly, though, they are good for some self righteous laughs and for reminding us of what we're up against.
> 
> I kind of like this home-cooked version of conservatism. It brings it to me on a visceral level that I don't get from the media. I know I live in a liberal vacuum here in Seattle, even if we do experience an outrage every once in a while, so what these ladies do for me is make it real. You can listen to talking heads on TV (I don't have TV, but...) or read about issues in the paper, but nothing comes close to feeling it firsthand. Someone asking for a pattern for a confederate flag gives us an idea of what we're up against on a totally different level, don't you agree?
> 
> I remember when I worked in high tech and I thought that everyone was fixated on the next software release. When I retired, it took me a while to realize that no one in the real world even knew about it, much less gave a rat's ass.


yes, of course. But this new bunch is way too mean to others for my taste. And they are not the least bit witty. Which is their biggest sin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO I think it's wrong to let some ah's frustrate us into leaving. We can always trash them cleverly to each other and they are too dim to figure a response. I refuse to waste my effort on people like that. 

Just open a new thread and we will come.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yes, of course. But this new bunch is way too mean to others for my taste. And they are not the least bit witty. Which is their biggest sin.


There. A girl after my own heart. Do you know what I did that proved "New Yorkers" wanted to control everything? A couple of people on Cesspool didn't like that some others were talking about Christie, and complained that "we don't want politics here; this is the Attic." I copied and pasted Admin's statement that the Attic was for the controversial topics, and they had no right to tell others what to talk about. That was it. Gxy Craft sent me two posts with "pffft" in them, another one said "if you don't like it here, you don't have to be here," and then Gxy said that "New Yorkers" wanted to run everything. And Jessica-Jean seems to agree, which really bothers me.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There. A girl after my own heart. Do you know what I did that proved "New Yorkers" wanted to control everything? A couple of people on Cesspool didn't like that some others were talking about Christie, and complained that "we don't want politics here; this is the Attic." I copied and pasted Admin's statement that the Attic was for the controversial topics, and they had no right to tell others what to talk about. That was it. Gxy Craft sent me two posts with "pffft" in them, another one said "if you don't like it here, you don't have to be here," and then Gxy said that "New Yorkers" wanted to run everything. And Jessica-Jean seems to agree, which really bothers me.


I went back and read that. What hogwash. Here's the deal. They are the hijackers. How many of AmyKnits topics have they hijacked? How do they think Attica got created?

Then, you catch them in a racist slur and they get their knickers in a twist. Boo hoo. Who are they kidding with their dogwhistles that they think everyone else is to stupid to hear? Then you call them on it and they act indignant.

WindingRoad accused me just yesterday of playing the race card.

I have one word for them: HYPOCRITE.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I went back and read that. What hogwash. Here's the deal. They are the hijackers. How many of AmyKnits topics have they hijacked? How do they think Attica got created?
> 
> Then, you catch them in a racist slur and they get their knickers in a twist. Boo hoo. Who are they kidding with their dogwhistles that they think everyone else is to stupid to hear? Then you call them on it and they act indignant.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take to heart anything Winding Road says. She's pretty well off her nut.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this has taken on a life of its own. (the needle thread...go figure) I'm tuning out. hugs to friends.



Poor Purl said:


> There. A girl after my own heart. Do you know what I did that proved "New Yorkers" wanted to control everything? A couple of people on Cesspool didn't like that some others were talking about Christie, and complained that "we don't want politics here; this is the Attic." I copied and pasted Admin's statement that the Attic was for the controversial topics, and they had no right to tell others what to talk about. That was it. Gxy Craft sent me two posts with "pffft" in them, another one said "if you don't like it here, you don't have to be here," and then Gxy said that "New Yorkers" wanted to run everything. And Jessica-Jean seems to agree, which really bothers me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Three Musketeer time. Stand together and stand strong.



ouijian said:


> I went back and read that. What hogwash. Here's the deal. They are the hijackers. How many of AmyKnits topics have they hijacked? How do they think Attica got created?
> 
> Then, you catch them in a racist slur and they get their knickers in a twist. Boo hoo. Who are they kidding with their dogwhistles that they think everyone else is to stupid to hear? Then you call them on it and they act indignant.
> 
> ...


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

damemary said:


> Three Musketeer time. Stand together and stand strong.


En garde!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Three Musketeer time. Stand together and stand strong.


Can I be Douglas Fairbanks,Jr.?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anything you wish. Granted.



Poor Purl said:


> Can I be Douglas Fairbanks,Jr.?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Can I be Douglas Fairbanks,Jr.?


What are the other choices? All I know is Puss in Boots as a famous musketeer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Athos, Portos, Aramis and D'Artagnon. In the 1948 movie Gene Kelly starred. Google is amazing. Why remember anything?



SQM said:


> What are the other choices? All I know is Puss in Boots as a famous musketeer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Athos, Portos, Aramis and D'Artagnon. In the 1948 movie Gene Kelly starred. Google is amazing. Why remember anything?


If PP took Fairbanks, I will happily assume the role of Gene Kelly. We need a third to come swashbuckling with us. Being able to swing on a rope is a requirement and go from one theater box to another with the rope. or was that the Scarlet Pumpernickel?


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

SQM said:


> If PP took Fairbanks, I will happily assume the role of Gene Kelly. We need a third to come swashbuckling with us. Being able to swing on a rope is a requirement and go from one theater box to another with the rope. or was that the Scarlet Pumpernickel?


Pimpernel, my dear Sloth. I shall be the pimpernel. Do I have to dye my hair?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There. A girl after my own heart. Do you know what I did that proved "New Yorkers" wanted to control everything? A couple of people on Cesspool didn't like that some others were talking about Christie, and complained that "we don't want politics here; this is the Attic." I copied and pasted Admin's statement that the Attic was for the controversial topics, and they had no right to tell others what to talk about. That was it. Gxy Craft sent me two posts with "pffft" in them, another one said "if you don't like it here, you don't have to be here," and then Gxy said that "New Yorkers" wanted to run everything. And Jessica-Jean seems to agree, which really bothers me.


changed my mind. have to leave - will post later.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ouijian said:


> Pimpernel, my dear Sloth. I shall be the pimpernel. Do I have to dye my hair?


Why would anyone have to dye their hair? Mine coordinates with my neck. I hope this is not a duplicate post. I was on the bus when I first tried to respond.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And we can just skip over their garbage daintily and make believe it does not exist. The one thing people like that cannot handle is being ignored. And if a thread develops parallel universes, we have good people with brains who should not tolerate being chased by the mean girls. Of course we know there are those hemorrhoids who try to bait us while being too dense to join in witty discourse.



damemary said:


> IMHO I think it's wrong to let some ah's frustrate us into leaving. We can always trash them cleverly to each other and they are too dim to figure a response. I refuse to waste my effort on people like that.
> 
> Just open a new thread and we will come.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Should I be Annette? Or is that Mousketeer?



SQM said:


> What are the other choices? All I know is Puss in Boots as a famous musketeer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Should I be Annette? Or is that Mousketeer?


Ha ha. It is all the same. I will give you my Mickey Mouse ears that I wear in the tea room.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And we can just skip over their garbage daintily and make believe it does not exist. The one thing people like that cannot handle is being ignored. And if a thread develops parallel universes, we have good people with brains who should not tolerate being chased by the mean girls. Of course we know there are those hemorrhoids who try to bait us while being too dense to join in witty discourse.


We'll have to stock up on the Preparation H to keep those hemorroids at bay!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here:just want PP to know I wasn't against what you wrote - I was answering the post you were answering. I wrote a long blurb and changed my mind. I just read what I did say, and it sounded as if I was ignoring your post.

For anyone reading this. Politics is part of the attic. so live with it. It is easy to avoid. The attic doesn't belong to any group of people. It is where we can discuss our opinions freely, preferably without deliberately hurting other people. At least that is what I read and how I read it. 

It is a good place and conversation is the best part of it. 

Poor Purl wrote:
There. A girl after my own heart. Do you know what I did that proved "New Yorkers" wanted to control everything? A couple of people on Cesspool didn't like that some others were talking about Christie, and complained that "we don't want politics here; this is the Attic." I copied and pasted Admin's statement that the Attic was for the controversial topics, and they had no right to tell others what to talk about. That was it. Gxy Craft sent me two posts with "pffft" in them, another one said "if you don't like it here, you don't have to be here," and then Gxy said that "New Yorkers" wanted to run everything. And Jessica-Jean seems to agree, which really bothers me.


changed my mind. have to leave - will post later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here:just want PP to know I wasn't against what you wrote - I was answering the post you were answering. I wrote a long blurb and changed my mind. I just read what I did say, and it sounded as if I was ignoring your post.
> 
> For anyone reading this. Politics is part of the attic. so live with it. It is easy to avoid. The attic doesn't belong to any group of people. It is where we can discuss our opinions freely, preferably without deliberately hurting other people. At least that is what I read and how I read it.
> 
> ...


Just to get it straight: Shirley, I think I know you well enough that if you don't reply to my message, it's because you're too busy with something more important. In any case, I used to teach mathematics - I'm used to being ignored. :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Just to get it straight: Shirley, I think I know you well enough that if you don't reply to my message, it's because you're too busy with something more important. In any case, I used to teach mathematics - I'm used to being ignored. :lol:


(I wrote something in Hebrew in one of the lounges. I was not sure if I need to use the "et". )

Aaahhhhhhhh! Am I still being trashed? I should read it to keep myself 'umble.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> (I wrote something in Hebrew in one of the lounges. I was not sure if I need to use the "et". )
> 
> Aaahhhhhhhh! Am I still being trashed? I should read it to keep myself 'umble.


Don't bother. These are the children who wanted politics kept out of the Cesspool so they could dedicate it entirely to badmouthing Amy. And not one of them was the OP, so who cares what they wanted.

Except when they started on "New York," about which you got the right idea. The proof was that they were furious at you.

I'll go check on your Hebrew and try to sound all-knowing and very wise.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And a bit of Febreze won't hurt either.



BrattyPatty said:


> We'll have to stock up on the Preparation H to keep those hemorroids at bay!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

But numbers never lie (if the right numbers are plugged in). We don't listen to our mathematicians to our peril.



Poor Purl said:


> Just to get it straight: Shirley, I think I know you well enough that if you don't reply to my message, it's because you're too busy with something more important. In any case, I used to teach mathematics - I'm used to being ignored. :lol:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Bigots have learned their code words, haven't they. It must kill them to have to sound politically correct.



Poor Purl said:


> Don't bother. These are the children who wanted politics kept out of the Cesspool so they could dedicate it entirely to badmouthing Amy. And not one of them was the OP, so who cares what they wanted.
> 
> Except when they started on "New York," about which you got the right idea. The proof was that they were furious at you.
> 
> I'll go check on your Hebrew and try to sound all-knowing and very wise.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Bigots have learned their code words, haven't they. It must kill them to have to sound politically correct.


Did you see how they went after "New Yorkers" in general and the Sloth in particular? Oy vey!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you see how they went after "New Yorkers" in general and the Sloth in particular? Oy vey!


Hi. I was trying to play catch up. Then I saw comments made I thought odd. Then I thought I must have read thru too fast and missed something.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

But she is an Illinoisian originally and has returned to being an Illinoisian. I guess the rabble rousers can't read, or have not been around us good guys long enough to realize that. Maybe they should just pull up their pointy topped hoods and slink off.



Poor Purl said:


> Did you see how they went after "New Yorkers" in general and the Sloth in particular? Oy vey!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> But she is an Illinoisian originally and has returned to being an Illinoisian. I guess the rabble rousers can't read, or have not been around us good guys long enough to realize that. Maybe they should just pull up their pointy topped hoods and slink off.


Indeed you are right as always, Marilyn. I took it on the chin for some of us.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

But you have a family of friends who will stand shoulder to shoulder with you against the aggressors!



SQM said:


> Indeed you are right as always, Marilyn. I took it on the chin for some of us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Hi. I was trying to play catch up. Then I saw comments made I thought odd. Then I thought I must have read thru too fast and missed something.


You say "odd." I say "nasty." And it wasn't just one. Different ones kept coming at me saying there something wrong with "New York."

Thanks to someone here, I've been re-watching The West Wing. In the first or second episode some RW woman makes a remark about New Yorkers, and Toby (Richard Schiff) shouts "She means Jews." So when it came up here, I knew SQM was right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> But she is an Illinoisian originally and has returned to being an Illinoisian. I guess the rabble rousers can't read, or have not been around us good guys long enough to realize that. Maybe they should just pull up their pointy topped hoods and slink off.


The NY disease is apparently contagious. Not only did SQM live in NY; she even liked it here. She's obviously infected.

But even if their hoods are up, I hope they trip on their robes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Indeed you are right as always, Marilyn. I took it on the chin for some of us.


You did, indeed. I've never been so proud as at that moment.


----------

